# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Votre vote pour les lections prsidentielles 2007 ?

## hegros

Bonjour,

L'lection prsidentielle arrive  grand pas et les sondages se multiplient un peu partout pour prendre la temprature et se faire une ide de l'opinion gnrale.

Je me suis donc dis et chez dveloppez.com et spcifiquement chez les informaticiens on ne vote pas ou quoi  ::mrgreen::  

Donc je vous propose ce sondage, biensr tout les candidats ne sont pas prsents, vous pourrez  la suite de ce post justifier votre choix en l'argumentant ou ajouter votre choix s'il n'apparait pas dans la liste.

Vous pouvez exprimer votre choix librement sinon passez votre chemin, les rponses qui suivront doivent se faire avec  tact et respect envers tout participants *quelque soit l'opinion*  soutenu.

N'oubliez donc pas qu'on est sur le forum politique de la taverne  :;):

----------


## pinocchio

j'ai vot Sgolne royal mme si au premier tour je pense voter plus  gauche.

----------


## hegros

Au premier tour, pour ma part, ce sera Franois Bayrou ou alors un parti colo (Jos Bov)

Au second tour ca dpendra du face  face qu'on aura.

J'ai donc vot Bayrou.

----------


## Aitone

Certains pensent qu'il faut voter pour ses convictions  100% au premier tour puis contrer celui (ou celle) qu'on ne veut pas au second.

N'tant pas trop d'accord, et vu les problmes de 2002, je prfre voter  50% de mes convictions au premier tour et choisir Sgolne.

----------


## Rei Angelus

Pour le premier tour, je vote Bayrou. C'est celui-ci qui  la vision de la politique la plus proche de la mienne.

Par contre, je croyais de Chevnement ne se prsentait pas.

----------


## pinocchio

> Par contre, je croyais de Chevnement ne se prsentait pas.


Il ne se reprsente pas. Il a indiqu soutenir Sgolne ROYAL

----------


## Satch

J'ai mis que je ne votais pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que, mme si a me rend un peu coupable, je me fous de la politique d'un pays comme la France o de toutes faon pour que quelque chose d'important soit fait il faut le faire  coup de grve et de manifs.

Le seul candidat potentiellement lu en qui j'ai un peu confiance serait sarko. Mais j'avoue que je perds cette confiance petit  petit. Je sens ses propos plus modrs, plus politiquement correct, et a me gne.

Parmis les autres, y a Buffet et le Pen qui voudraient faire une 6me rpublique, ce qui en soit est, je trouve, une excellente ide.

Pour le 2me tour, si je votais, je voterai pour celui ou celle qui exprimerait le plus la volont de botter un peu le cul des Franais pour les dloger un peu de leur cocon.

----------


## Mdinoc

100% contre sarko (parce que c'est l'UMP, et l'UMP c'est DADVSI) et le pen (l'numration des raisons serait longue et fastidieuse), donc il en reste deux: Bayrou et Sgo.

Je voterai pour celui des deux qui a le plus de chances de battre sarko au second tour, s'il a une chance de passer le premier tour. Sinon, je voterai pour l'autre, en esprant que a suffise  battre sarko au second...

PS: Les diffrents partis de gauche ont annonc une attention de faire le nettoyage sur DADVSI, mais je ne sais plus trop ce qu'il en est pour Bayrou...

----------


## _solo

au jour d'aujourd'hui ca ne m'interresse absolument pas , *aucun ne me semble sincere* que ce soit sarko ou sego et si je decide a la derniere seconde d'y aller c serait bayrou....enfin je peut encore changer d'avis

----------


## Jannus

S'ils taient sincres ils n'auraient aucune chance d'arriver  tre prsidentiable.
Qui voterait, ou mme accepterait dans son parti, des gens sincres ?

Qui oserait dire dans quel tat est la France (et le reste de l'Europe) et que pour redresser la situation il faudrait que 80% des franais sacrifient 60% de leur confort ?

Le pays est pourri, les finances sont pourries, rien ne va et personne n'est capable de redresser une situation qui dpend trop de l'extrieur pour tre amliore par des dcisions politiques.

Peronnes ne peut dire : "voter pour moi, je ne ferai rien parce qu'il est impossible de faire quelque chose, mais j'aimerais vraiment tre prsident(e)".

 ::salut::

----------


## lper

Pour faire plaisir  mon avatar, Fanfou Prsident !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## hegros

> Pour faire plaisir  mon avatar, Fanfou Prsident !!!


Pas de bol il n'est pas candidat.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Pas de bol il n'est pas candidat.


Fanfou = Franois en patou d'chnou ....  :;):

----------


## charly

J'aime mes institutions , je vote donc contre sarko  ::mouarf::  . Je prefers eviter le Berlusconi a la franaise ( et en talonette ) ...

----------


## _solo

> Peronnes ne peut dire : "voter pour moi, je ne ferai rien parce qu'il est impossible de faire quelque chose, mais j'aimerais vraiment tre prsident(e)".


C'est vrai mais la faisabilite de ce que propose les candidats est mesurable par tout a chacun ( j'ai pas dit le commun des mortels hein!!!! ).

----------


## Mandalar

J'limine sgolne pour diverses raisons (la qualification de la justice chinoise comme "rapide et efficace" en tte), il reste bayrou et sarko et l je sais pas trop lequel choisir (je me suis pas encore beaucoup intress aux 'dbats'), l j'ai vot sarko en tout cas.




> S'ils taient sincres ils n'auraient aucune chance d'arriver  tre prsidentiable.
> Qui voterait, ou mme accepterait dans son parti, des gens sincres ?


+1, ils sont tous un peu menteurs et populistes, et "avides" de pouvoir.

Mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ont pas la volont de faire quelque chose pour le pays.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Moi je vote Cauet prsident ! 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Maxoo

dites donc : Francois Bayrou il a la cte en Informatique, non ??

----------


## hegros

> dites donc : Francois Bayrou il a la cte en Informatique, non ??


A priori pas qu'en informatique. On va revenir  l'poque de Giscard ?  :8-):  

Ca ne serait pas lui d'ailleurs qui a instaur le RMI ?

----------


## jbrasselet

> J'limine sgolne pour diverses raisons (la qualification de la justice chinoise comme "rapide et efficace" en tte),


Si ma mmoire ne me trompe pas elle paralait de la justice conomique et non de la justice en gnral.

J'ai vot Sgo car je vote PS. Mais j'aurais prfr un autre candidat PS qu'elle  ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

> J'ai vot Sgo car je vote PS. Mais j'aurais prfr un autre candidat PS qu'elle


Moi aussi... DSK m'aurait fait trs plaisir...

----------


## Katyucha

> dites donc : Francois Bayrou il a la cte en Informatique, non ??


Il semblerait d'aprs le sondage.
En tout cas, lui, il y tait : http://www.solutionslinux.fr/fr/

----------


## spawntux

Oui d'allieur pour y etre all et l'avoir vu il as meme prit des photos avec les membres d'APRIL ^^

----------


## Mandalar

> Si ma mmoire ne me trompe pas elle paralait de la justice conomique et non de la justice en gnral.


Possible mais ce n'tait qu'un exemple  :;):  


J'aurais nettement prfr voir DSK cot socialiste aussi.

Bayrou voit sa popularit monter et c'est peut-etre mieux, ca pourrait nous viter un clivage gauche / droite, PS / UMP trop marqu.

----------


## JavaAcro

Je deteste Sarko, parce que c'est un menteur et opportuniste.
Segoline, tu as un certains charme mais  ce n'est pas seulement a qui fait un prsident....., il faut faire dgager une certaine autorit dans tes discours, il faut que tu arrive  avoir cette capacit  "battre" un homme quand il a tord(Sarko) et dis-toi que ce n'est pas tous celui qui porte un pentalon est un homme, execuse moi Segoline, je veux dire par l:   savoir qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans  ce pantalon  ?
Fonce Segoline, je suis avec toi si tu as besoin de moi......n'hesite pas ....envoie moi un MP,  :;):

----------


## Aitone

Mais qui est donc cette Segoline dont tu parles tant  ::lol::

----------


## Katyucha

> Mais qui est donc cette Segoline dont tu parles tant


Pfff, y a dja assez de candidats comme ca.... si on en rajoute  ::D:

----------


## JavaAcro

Ah excuse moi Sgolne, je te promet, je dois reviser mon franais... :;):

----------


## r0d

> Parmis les autres, y a Buffet et le Pen qui voudraient faire une 6me rpublique, ce qui en soit est, je trouve, une excellente ide.


Il y en a d'autres qui revendiquent la fin de la Veme.




> Pour le 2me tour, si je votais, je voterai pour celui ou celle qui exprimerait le plus la volont de botter un peu le cul des Franais pour les dloger un peu de leur cocon.


Pourquoi pas un(e) rvolutionnaire (arlette, olivier, ...) ? La au moins, a sera une bonne claque  ::aie::

----------


## yann2

Salut

On devrait faire CGT vs MEDEF, le choix serait plus simple...
Pour ma part a sera comme au premier tour en 2002 (mme si j'ai vot autre chose, euh pardon, quelqu'un d'autre sur ce sondage).





> Monde de merde

----------


## Katyucha

Le coup de la VI eme rpublique m'a toujours fait rire
Aux tats unis, ils en sont  la premire la fin 1700 et ils ont jamais eu a chang ... Nous, on en est  la V eme . Ok la Deuxieme Guerre Mondiale a bris la III me. Mais en fait, c'est simplement qu'on est jamais content et on ne sait pas voluer sans tout remettre en cause... 

Avant de voter pour quelqu'un, avez vous lu leur programme? je dis bien lu. Pas cout  la tl leur discours ...

----------


## granquet

moi je crois que je ne vais pas aller voter ...

m'ont gonfl tout ces cons ...

a priori, si je suis vraiment motiv, j'irais voter contre l'extreme droite (villiers,sarko,le pen ...).

----------


## yann2

Salut




> Le coup de la VI eme rpublique m'a toujours fait rire
> Aux tats unis, ils en sont  la premire la fin 1700 et ils ont jamais eu a chang ... Nous, on en est  la V eme . Ok la Deuxieme Guerre Mondiale a bris la III me. Mais en fait, c'est simplement qu'on est jamais content et on ne sait pas voluer sans tout remettre en cause... 
> 
> Avant de voter pour quelqu'un, avez vous lu leur programme? je dis bien lu. Pas cout  la tl leur discours ...


Et on les trouves o ?
Je veux dire le programme officiel. Pas un blog compltement engag reprenant des bouts d'idies par ci par l...
J'ai beau chercher sur le net, je ne trouve que des discours justements. Une petite aide pour m'aiguiller sur un site neutre contenant les programmes officiels (en fait j'en avait trouv un, mais ds que je cliquais sur 'voir le programme', il me disait "programme indisponible")  ::roll::  Ca veut dire que le programme peut changer d'ici mai ???  :8O:  

De toute faon je ne comprend plus rien un candidat dit blanc et noir clair, un autre dit noir et blanc fonc et du coup c'est celui qui dit gris qui sort son pingle du jeu.  ::roll::  J'ai mme pens voter pour ce candidat afin d'en contrer un autre. Heureusement mes convictions sont encore trop importantes pour que je le fasse.

----------


## souviron34

> Pourquoi pas un(e) rvolutionnaire (arlette, olivier, ...) ? La au moins, a sera une bonne claque


Moi ya 1 truc que je leur pardonnerais jamais ,  ces 2-l, et je veux plus en entendre parler.. :

Alors qu'ils nous rebattent les oreilles (depuis des lustres pour certaine) du "grand capitalisme sauvage" et des "profits mirobolants", arguments auxquels j'adhre, c'est  cause d'eux et d'eux seuls que la Taxe Tobin n'est pas passe  l'UE. 
Et l, c'tait justement cibl uniquement sur les grands capitalistes et les transactions financires, le capitalisme financier et la spculation.... Alors de leur part je ne veux plus rien entendre sur les mfaits du capitalisme..

 ::(:

----------


## bidou

> Le coup de la VI eme rpublique m'a toujours fait rire
> Aux tats unis, ils en sont  la premire la fin 1700 et ils ont jamais eu a chang ... Nous, on en est  la V eme . Ok la Deuxieme Guerre Mondiale a bris la III me. Mais en fait, c'est simplement qu'on est jamais content et on ne sait pas voluer sans tout remettre en cause...


C'est vrai qu'avec Guantanamo, on voit bien la capacit d'volution du modle amricain... ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> Et on les trouves o ?
> Je veux dire le programme officiel. Pas un blog compltement engag reprenant des bouts d'idies par ci par l...
> J'ai beau chercher sur le net, je ne trouve que des discours justements. Une petite aide pour m'aiguiller sur un site neutre contenant les programmes officiels (en fait j'en avait trouv un, mais ds que je cliquais sur 'voir le programme', il me disait "programme indisponible")  Ca veut dire que le programme peut changer d'ici mai ???


Tu rsumes bien le problme  ::):  Je n'ai vu aucun programme clairement crit nulle part... que des discours, des petites phrases dignes d'une maternelle.

----------


## lakitrid

Du spectacle...

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

+1 en ce qui concerne les programmes...
Mais sinon, pour ma part, j'hsite encore beaucoup.
Il y a encore quelques jours, j'tais bien tent de voter Franou Bayrou :p, mais bon, il me parat quand mme assez mou et certaines de ses ides restent bizarres...
Je pars du principe qu'il faut voter pour les ides du candidat mais aussi un peu pour sa personnalit, non ?
Donc au jour d'aujourd'hui, ca se joue pour moi entre Bayrou et Sarkozy. Sgolne, je la sens pas du tout je sais pas pourquoi.

Et si c'est pas un des 2 la, je voterai blanc ou pour un "petit" (j'insiste sur les guillemets mais la presse les considre comme tel) candidats

Par contre, ne faites pas l'erreur de ne pas aller voter svp, meme s'il faut voter blanc pour marquer votre indifrence ou votre ras-le-bol...

----------


## Nip

> Salut
> Et on les trouves o ?
> Je veux dire le programme officiel. Pas un blog compltement engag reprenant des bouts d'idies par ci par l...


Va faire un tour du cote de http://www.wiki2007.fr/ ; http://www.debat2007.fr/ est pas mal non plus, ce sont les sites les plus objectifs que je connaisse.

----------


## JavaAcro

Moi, personellement, je pense que la situation politico-economique de la France est difficile et quelque soit le prsident qui va prendre "le pouvoir" a  sera difficile pour lui de tenir ses promesses, s'il(ce prsident) arrivrait  ouvrire les soupapes pour dgager un peu de pression qui rgne actuellement, pression due au chomage, crise de logement , licencement en masse des travailleurs, immigration de cerveaux,....,s'il arriverait  dgager un peu de pression c'est dj un grand travail qu'il aurait accompli.

----------


## zooro

> *im*migration de cerveaux,....


Ca ferait peut-tre pas de mal a, non ?  ::aie::  
Tu voulais plutt parler de l'migration (ou "fuite") des cerveaux, non ? 
Moi j'ai chang les joints du mien, donc c'est bon, il ne fuit plus...
 ::dehors::

----------


## JavaAcro

> Citation:
> charle_2007 a crit :
> immigration de cerveaux,.... 
> 
> Ca ferait peut-tre pas de mal a, non ?  
> Tu voulais plutt parler de l'migration (ou "fuite") des cerveaux, non ?


Merci pour la rctification, je porte  ta connaissance que le franais n'est qu'une langue secondaire pour moi   :;):

----------


## zooro

> Merci pour la rctification, je porte  ta connaissance que le franais n'est qu'une langue secondaire pour moi


Dans ce cas,  ::applo::

----------


## r0d

Oui, la fuite des cerveaux est une catastrophe. D'ailleurs, si vous trouvez le mien, ce serait sympa de me le signaler. Il a fuit le jour o j'ai sign mon premier CDI. Je crois qu'il fut contrari par le fait que je ne lui demandt point son avis. Je l'ai bien amrement regrett par la suite, mais maintenant, j'en ai besoin de ce cerveau. Il n'tait pas trs efficace, mais on s'entendait bien...  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Finalement j ai change d avis se sera pas bayrou

Dur dur de trouver un candidat qui en vaut la peine...

Entre Royal qui veut changer la Constitution et qui n a aucun avis personnel sur les questions qu on lui pose, Sarko qui veut mettre des radars et des hommes em bleu partout, Bove dalton, et les autres candidats qui se debattent comme des coqs...

Chirac se presente pas c est sur ?  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

prsente toi  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Tu connais 500 maires qui pourraient signer en ma faveur  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

Fais toi des faux parrainnages, la mode est  l'honntet pour les prsidentielles  ::aie::  
Cette anne tu as le choix entre fraude fiscale et prise illgalle d'intrt, en 2012 tu pourras choisir entre trafiquant d'armes et braqueur et en 2017 Francis Heaulme sera prsident  ::mouarf::

----------


## bakaneko

On devrait savoir ce weekend, au moment de son discours, si Jacquot se reprsente ou pas...

----------


## Katyucha

72 ans et des problmes mdicaux... je doute.
Bon, c'est vrai, on a bien eu un prsident qui se prsente, sachant qu'il avait un cancer

----------


## JavaAcro

J'ai chang d'avis: je ne vote pas pour Segolne Royale car d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu hier, elle veut que toutes les voix des femmes soient pour elle, elle veut en quelque sorte avoir un gouvernement de femmes et envoyer ballader les hommes! mais quelle catastrophe! mais, c'est trop, l ou on va il y a presque que des femmes et les lches bottes des femmes, je me suis dcid, je vais voter blanc

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai chang d'avis: je ne vote pas pour Segolne Royale car d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu hier, elle veut que toutes les voix des femmes soient pour elle, elle veut en quelque sorte avoir un gouvernement de femmes et envoyer ballader les hommes! mais quelle catastrophe! mais, c'est trop, l ou on va il y a presque que des femmes et les lches bottes des femmes, je me suis dcid, je vais voter blanc


c'est pas a le problme....

Moi a ne me drange pas, mais c'est comme les sophismes (un crtois dit que tous les crtois sont menteurs etc..) : a pche...

Je veux bien voter pour une femme, mais c'est pas* parce qu'elle* est femme que je vais voter pour elle....

Parce que sinon ben va falloir un match (de catch ? dans la boue ???  ::bravo::  ) :

entre Arlette, Marie-Georges, Sgo, Dominique, Corinne, et les quelques autres....

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas trop ou ils en sont en ce qui concerne la politique, je vous envois vers ce lien qui permet de se dfinir un petit peu :

http://www.politest.fr

----------


## JavaAcro

Dj les prsidents hommes trouvent des difficults normes pour gouverner, alors qu'en est-il d'une prsidente femme, en cas de difficults, elle va se vouer  qui ?

----------


## Mdinoc

L, je ne vois pas tellement le rapport.
Tu sous-entends qu'une prsidente femme ne saura pas  quel sein se vouer ?

----------


## r0d

Il manque une case "autre" dans ce sondage. Moi je compte bien voter pour Christophe Salengro  ::aie:: 
Groland powaaaa
En plus, je suis sr qu'on va tre beaucoup  voter pour lui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

Christophe Salengro n'a pas besoin qu'on vote pour lui. Il fait a trs bien tout seul, c'est a le suffrage unipersonnel.

Un systme qui a fait ses preuves il y a des sicles, le calife Haroun El Poussah s'y conformait aussi...

----------


## JavaAcro

Une femme est faite la cuisine, faire et elever les enfants pas pour gouverner.

----------


## Mdinoc

Au contraire.
Pour une fois la france aura une mre. a montrera  quel point un pre seul ne peut pas lever correctement son enfant...

----------


## zooro

> Tu sous-entends qu'une prsidente femme ne saura pas  quel sein se vouer ?


J'attendais que quelqu'un le dise.  ::mouarf::

----------


## spawntux

Je sais pas le droit ou le gauche vat elle si retrouv ? ^^ 

Non peut etre ecolo ^^

----------


## bidou

oui mais colo de droite ou de gauche ???  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

> oui mais colo de droite ou de gauche ???


Et pourquoi pas ecolo centriste  ::mrgreen::   C est deja un peu plus equilibrer  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Et pourquoi pas ecolo centriste   C est deja un peu plus equilibrer


ca existe a ?  :8O:  

Qu'est ce qu'il y a comme monde au centre cette anne  ::aie::

----------


## JavaAcro

Les mtiers conseills pour une femme:
-l'enseignement
-infirmire.
-Cuisinire  la maison.
Les fonctions dconseilles  une femme:
-Policire
-Militaire
............
-Prsidente de la rpublique franaise.

----------


## Mdinoc

Si tu penses a, c'est avec des gens comme toi qu'on n'ira pas loin...

----------


## zooro

> Les mtiers *conseills* pour une femme:
> -l'enseignement
> -infirmire.
> -Cuisinire  la maison.
> Les fonctions *dconseilles*  une femme:
> -Policire
> -Militaire
> ............
> -Prsidente de la rpublique franaise.


"(d)conseills" par qui ???

----------


## JavaAcro

> Si tu penses a, c'est avec des gens comme toi qu'on n'ira pas loin...


Parce que, on peut aller jusqu' o avec les femmes, madame o melle ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Plus loin qu'avec le gouvernement existant qui a provoqu un toll l'obligeant  annuler des rformes (CPE), et peut-tre dans le bon sens pour une fois.

On fait ce qu'on peut pour que la France n'avance pas quand on estime qu'elle va droit dans le "mauvais" sens. Les femmes pensant diffremment, il y a une chance raisonnable qu'elles tentent d'aller dans une autre direction, peut-tre la bonne pour une fois...



> madame o melle ?


Moult te goures. Je suis un puceau en manque.

----------


## eclesia

+1 bov.

je pensai a royale il y a quelque mois : mais on l'entendant dire SMIC  1500... je ne trouve pas le courage de voter pour quelqu'une qui va faire que nous couler d'avantage.

Bov s'il se presente : il faut savoir arreter de parler et prendre des decisions meme si ca en coute. pour que l'ecologie/ le bon-sens rentre dans le crane des gens.

sign : un petit developpeur qui monte et qui ne restera pas un mouton.

----------


## zooro

Finalement Churchill n'avait pas tord quand il disait: "La meilleure critique de la dmocratie est un entretien de cinq minutes avec un lecteur moyen" !  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

Oui pour un politicien, c'est normal de faire porter sa mdiocrit sur le compte des lecteurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## FRED.G

Et pan dans tes dents Churchill !!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  


Sinon moi, c'est Bayrou, l'un des rares qui lit et qui crit lui-mme ses discours !  :8-):  

Mais cette anne j'ai vraiment peur que le Pen fasse un raz de marre qui nous paralyse avec Sego ou Sarko.  ::roll::

----------


## zooro

> Oui pour un politicien, c'est normal de faire porter sa mdiocrit sur le compte des lecteurs


Justement, ce n'est pas le cas :  :;):  



> On dit de moi que j'ai t le pire ministre des Finances que l'Angleterre ait jamais connu... et on a raison.


(allusion  sa mauvaise ide de rvaluer la livre en 1925)

----------


## bidou

Mon propos n'tait pas propre  Churchill qui a eu au moins lui  certains moment de sa carrire l'intelligence de tenir des discours de vrit aux anglais, ide saugrenue qui a disparue des discours politiques actuels. Si demain un homme (ou une femme) politique arrivait dans se pays en disant : 
"maintenant qu'on a bien tout cass on va se retrousser les manches, commencer  rembourser le gouffre qui nous sert de dette, donner des pouvoirs coercitifs  la cour des comptes, arrter de faire des estimations de bouffons quand on fait des budgets, etc....." 
Ca nous changerais des pitreries de nos joyeux candidats  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Bon Chirac ne se reprsente pas et il ne fait aucun appel de vote pour un candidat (ce que je trouve tres bien)  ::?:  


Bidou pourquoi un colo centriste ca n'existerait pas ?  ::marteau::  

Sinon concernant la proposition de Royal sur le smic  1500 euros c'est que c'est une fausse proposition car elle propose cette augmentation sur 5 ans hors dans 5 ans il n'y aura pas d'autres choix que de monter le smic  1500 euros avec l'inflation qui monte qui monte qui monte

----------


## Aitone

> il ne fait aucun appel de vote pour un candidat (ce que je trouve tres bien)


 Je crois qu'il a dit qu'il en ferait part en temps voulu

----------


## bidou

> Bidou pourquoi un colo centriste ca n'existerait pas ?


 Un candidat colo centriste. Parce que sinon, sur l'ensemble de la population on doit bien pouvoir en trouver un...

Mais rapidement, disons que les dcisions cologistes qui devront un jour tre prises ncessiteront un tel interventionisme d'tat qu'on sera plus proche d'un programme de gauche, trs  gauche d'ailleurs  ::aie::  , que du centre...

----------


## GrandFather

> Parce que, on peut aller jusqu' o avec les femmes, madame o melle ?


Ouah, le gros troll velu et sexiste... Sous-entendrais-tu que les femmes politiques ne peuvent pas tre aussi incomptents que les hommes politiques ?  ::aie::  

En tous cas, je ne trouve ni les candidats ni la campagne trs stimulants.  ::?:

----------


## bidou

> En tous cas, je ne trouve ni les candidats ni la campagne trs stimulants.


Ah, toi aussi tu as remarqu ... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Katyucha

> En tous cas, je ne trouve ni les candidats ni la campagne trs stimulants.


Dimanche, en attendant la semaine des Guignols, j'ai regard l'interview par Laurence Ferrarri  de Nicolars Sarkozy. C'tait pas mal. Pour une fois, j'ai trouv les questions pas trop mal mais bon , ca sort jamais des sentiers battus ....  ::(:

----------


## JavaAcro

> Moult te goures. Je suis un puceau en manque


Moi je ne ratte aucun trou, enfin tu voit ce que je veux dire ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> Ah, toi aussi tu as remarqu ...


A gauche, on nous propose une social-dmocratie  la Blair (alors mme que cette politique est de plus en plus dcrie par l'ensemble du Labour et en perte de vitesse en Angleterre),  droite on a du populo-libralisme bien craignos, et au centre (le miyeu  ::mouarf::  ) une dmocratie chrtienne aussi sexy qu'un dfil de mode de Guy Cotten, et qui marque des points en masquant son conservatisme...  ::roll::  

En mettant de ct les extrmes, qu'on va laisser l o ils sont, il reste plus grand chose...

----------


## darcy

Pour moi se sera sgolne Royal.
Car si tous les tats taient gouverns par des femmes il y aurait moins de guerre car comme tout le monde le sait, la femme est beaucoup plus pacifiste que l'homme  ::mouarf:: 
(mais a se discute)

Sinon, Bayrou me semble le candidat le moins mauvais dans l'opposition

----------


## GrandFather

> Car si tous les tats taient gouverns par des femmes il y aurait moins de guerre car comme tout le monde le sait, la femme est beaucoup plus pacifiste que l'homme


Ca, c'est sr. Comme dernier exemple historique en date, il suffit de se rappeler Margaret Tatcher et la Guerre des Malouines...  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

Comme l'a si bien dit Renaud, c'est l'exception  ::mrgreen::

----------


## darcy

> Ca, c'est sr. Comme dernier exemple historique en date, il suffit de se rappeler Margaret Tatcher et la Guerre des Malouines...


Oui l'exception qui fait la rgle ?  ::mouarf::  
Mais sinon en homme on a quand mme pire  ::marteau::  et le choix entre diffrents affreux mchants...si on veut comparer bien entendu
Tu dis tatcher pour les femmes tu en d'autres? j'en vois pas d'autres 

 pour les hommes par contre j'en ai tout plein d'affreux, de tortionnaires et autres dictateurs...  ::mouarf1::

----------


## titoumimi

Moi ce qui me saoule encore une fois, c'est de ne pas pouvoir voter *pour* quelqu'un qui me plairait, mais *contre* d'autres qui me plaisent encore moins.

Le SMIC  1500  ? on y est quasiment
Limiter l'imigration et le regroupement familial ? Je pense au contraire que a ne peut qu'enrichir la france, et que non, ce ne sont pas les vilains trangers qui volent le travail des franais...

Bref, je pense que ce sera Bayrou, mais encore une fois, pas pour lui mais contre d'autres que je ne peux pas voir en peinture.

J'attend tout de mme de me palucher les programmes, mais j'hsites  faire un random pour n'en garder que 5%, les 5% qui seront effectivement raliss...  ::roll::

----------


## GrandFather

> Tu dis tatcher pour les femmes tu en d'autres? j'en vois pas d'autres


Dans l'histoire contemporaine, je n'en vois pas d'autres non plus. Mais est-ce que a veut dire que le strotype de la fminit oppose au bellicisme est entirement fond, ou tout simplement parce qu'ayant moins facilement accs au pouvoir suprme elles n'ont pas eu encore vraiment l'occasion de faire leurs preuves en ce domaine ? A un niveau moindre, et pour prendre un exemple, il y a eu des femmes "kapo" dans les camps de concentration, et elles n'ont pas t beaucoup plus douces que leurs homologues masculins...

Au niveau individuel, les femmes sont peut-tre moins promptes au conflit que les hommes, mais l'agressivit est potentiellement la mme. Et puis de toutes faons, arriv  un certain niveau de pouvoir et de responsabilit, les spcificits psychologiques des deux sexes s'estompent.

----------


## hegros

> Un candidat colo centriste. Parce que sinon, sur l'ensemble de la population on doit bien pouvoir en trouver un...


Oula j'ai rien compris  ::aie::

----------


## FRED.G

> Au niveau individuel, les femmes sont peut-tre moins promptes au conflit que les hommes, mais l'agressivit est potentiellement la mme. Arriv  un certain niveau de pouvoir et de responsabilit, les spcificits psychologiques s'estompent.


J'avais oubli  quel point l'on pouvait se dlecter de ces hautes envoles thoriques qui dans leur lan embrassent autant l'Histoire que la nature humaine, et crvent le plafond de notre bonne vielle taverne... oui, j'avais oubli...  ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## GrandFather

> J'avais oubli  quel point l'on pouvait se dlecter de ces hautes envoles thoriques qui dans leur lan embrassent autant l'Histoire que la nature humaine, et crvent le plafond de notre bonne vielle taverne... oui, j'avais oubli...


O a, une thorie ? Et puis, si on veut rester au niveau plancher de la taverne, c'est possible aussi, mais vue la qualit du plancher gaffe  pas se retrouver dans la cave...  ::aie::

----------


## eclesia

> .... Bayrou gnagnagnagna ..... Sarko blalbalba.... Royale hoplahopli...Ecolo piplette piplette...


Ca ne me regarde pas trop ce debat en fin de compte.
Je repars  l'etranger de toute maniere une fois que j'aurais finis ma formation.

qui m'aime me suive  ::): 

On laisse la france a tout ces politiques et on regarde de loin la france se faire morceller entre tout les pays du monde pour payer la dette. 

Je revendique la nationalit internationale, et toc!
(16ans hors-france contre 5 in-france)

----------


## FRED.G

Plafond, plancher...

Bah, ces lections et les discussions qui les agrmentent me mettent la tte  l'envers ! Je ne distingue plus bien le haut du bas...

Ni la droite et la gauche d'aileurs... Faut vraiment que je me recentre...  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

mon tour d'ajouter mon grain de sel au dbat...
Je n'ai pas tout lu... mais je voudrais parler d'une mission trs interressante qui est passe trs tard il y a 3 semaines sur france2... ca s'appelait "un oeil sur la plante" sur la systme franais... Ca montrait les 4 ou 5 gros problmes de socit qui nous empche de rellement d'avancer en france...

Si vous pouvez vous la procurer n'hsitez pas !

Sinon moi j'ai mis bayrou (un peu par dfaut, vu que nicolas hulot ne s'est pas lanc dans la course)... car j'ai trop peur de laisser l'arme nuclaire dans les mains d'un petit monsieur qui est aller se planter au milieu des cits pour lancer le fameux message de "nettoyage au karcher": c'est son cot explosif et impulsif qui m'embete; en ministre de l'intrieur il est trs bien mais bon ... je le vois mal traiter avec les grands de ce monde  ::mouarf::   et notre sgo , j'ai bien lu son pacte prsidentiel pourtant, je la trouve encore "trop jeune"... elle a encore des choses  apprendre...

----------


## darcy

> Dans l'histoire contemporaine, je n'en vois pas d'autres non plus. Mais est-ce que a veut dire que le strotype de la fminit oppose au bellicisme est entirement fond, ou tout simplement parce qu'ayant moins facilement accs au pouvoir suprme elles n'ont pas eu encore vraiment l'occasion de faire leurs preuves en ce domaine ? A un niveau moindre, et pour prendre un exemple, il y a eu des femmes "kapo" dans les camps de concentration, et elles n'ont pas t beaucoup plus douces que leurs homologues masculins...
> 
> Au niveau individuel, les femmes sont peut-tre moins promptes au conflit que les hommes, mais l'agressivit est potentiellement la mme. Et puis de toutes faons, arriv  un certain niveau de pouvoir et de responsabilit, les spcificits psychologiques des deux sexes s'estompent.


Il est certain  que toussa se discute et que tu as raison de souligner  <qu'il y a eu des femmes kapos>... 

Mais pour revenir  nos lections, je ne pense pas que les franais soient encore prs  faire le grand pas pour avoir une femme comme prsidente.
On verra bien...

----------


## Nemerle

Libration a donc raison: Bayrou est en tte sur le profil qui concerne les zentils naingnieurs nainformaticiens!  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

Le monsieur veut dire qu'il n'y a pas d'colo centriste qui se prsente aux lections. 
Maintenant ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que ca n'existe pas  ::marteau::

----------


## FRED.G

> Libration a donc raison: Bayrou est en tte sur le profil qui concerne les zentils naingnieurs nainformaticiens!


A moins que leur source ne soit une taupe qui a infiltr la taverne !  ::mouarf::

----------


## titoumimi

J'aime bien la contradiction de ce sondage avec les sondages "normaux"... on a le tierc de tte, mais dans le dsordre  ::mouarf::  (on gagne combien ?)

----------


## bidou

Faut dire qu'on est moyennement reprsentatifs de la population franaise. Y a qu' voir notre ratio homme / femme  ::mouarf::

----------


## argoet

J'ai vu bon nombre de post qui disaient (rsum ainsi)  :


> Je voterai "X" au premier tour et "Y" Au scond


Attention quand meme  ne pas refaire les memes erreurs que le 21 Avril 2002. ::marteau::  

 ::roll::  n'oubliez surtout pas ce qui s'est pass il y a 5 ans. (PS (Post Scriptum  :;):   et non pas Parti Socialiste  ::mouarf::   ) : je faisait  l'poque, parti de ceux qui ont eu ce meme raisonement !!)    ::marteau::  

Ce 22 avril 2007 : je voterai utile des le premier tour   :8-):

----------


## FRED.G

> Ce 22 avril 2007 : je voterai utile des le premier tour


+1, Bayrou a besoin de nos voix ds le premier tour !  :8-):  

Bon allez, j'arrte avec le spam centriste...  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais pour revenir  nos lections, je ne pense pas que les franais soient encore prs  faire le grand pas pour avoir une femme comme prsidente.
> On verra bien...


Ce serait effectivement pas mal qu'une femme accde  la prsidence. Non pas parce que a induirait une autre manire de gouverner (je suis sceptique sur ce point, vous avez d vous en rendre compte), mais parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison que les femmes soient si peu reprsentes en politique. Ca ne doit pas tre la seule motivation pour voter pour elle, mais elle n'est pas ngligeable,  mon sens.  ::):  

Quant  la faveur de Bayrou auprs des informaticiens, si j'tais mauvaise langue je dirais que c'est uniquement parce que c'est le seul candidat  s'intresser  Linux et  l'Open Source, mais a donnerait une telle ide de la pauvret de la rflexion politique chez les membres de notre corps de mtier que je ne le ferai pas...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ayant envi de *bien* voter, j'ai voulu avoir un avis objectif (le plus possible) des programmes des candidats et j'ai t sur le site de RTL2007.

J'ai lu les programmes de Sarkozy, Royal, Bayrou et J.M. Le Pen, histoire de pas critiquer btement sans savoir. Je vous invite  en faire autant. C'est pas long, c'est pas trop compliqu  lire (si, comme moi, y'as des points incomprehensibles, aller sur wikipedia).

Je vais imprimer tout ca et faire lire  mes amis afin que nos discussions du moment (les presidentielles evidemment) ne finissent pas en queue de boudin...

----------


## bidou

> Quant  la faveur de Bayrou auprs des informaticiens, si j'tais mauvaise langue je dirais que c'est uniquement parce que c'est le seul candidat  s'intresser  Linux et  l'Open Source[/URL], mais a donnerait une telle ide de la pauvret de la rflexion politique chez les membres de notre corps de mtier que je ne le ferai pas...


<ModeGrosTrollVelu> Oui on le sent bien Open Source le gars, pour son programme politique tout le monde doit en crire un bout  ::mouarf::   ::aie::  </ModeGrosTrollVelu>

----------


## lakitrid

> Ce serait effectivement pas mal qu'une femme accde  la prsidence. Non pas parce que a induirait une autre manire de gouverner (je suis sceptique sur ce point, vous avez d vous en rendre compte), mais parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison que les femmes soient si peu reprsentes en politique. Ca ne doit pas tre la seule motivation pour voter pour elle, mais elle n'est pas ngligeable,  mon sens.


Et pourtant ca fait assez longtemps que des femmes se prsentent aux lction, mais l en en fait tout un foin juste parce qu'elle est d'un grand partis. J'ai un peu l'impression qu'on la prsente depuis le dbut comme La premire femme se prsentant aux lction prsidentielles (Attention ce n'est qu'un sentiment personnel d aux mdias  :;):  )

De toute faon le fait qu'elle soit une femme ne reprsente pas pour moi une motivation pour voter pour elle.

----------


## hegros

Le problme de Sego c'est qu'en matiere de politique etrangre elle va avoir a faire qu'a des hommes quasiment sans foi ni loi, elle risque de se faire manger bien comme il faut : ::aie::   Car dans le monde des hommes y'a pas de sentiments qui tiennent  ::twisted::   La bea attitude connaissent pas  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Je suis un peu/pas plus etonn que Sarko est autant la cte. La plupart des arguments lus en sa faveur et qu'il propose de dynamiser l'emploi et notamment sa grande reforme sur les heures supplmentaires qui profitera aux entreprises. A croire qu'on choisit un candidat sur ce seul argument.

C'est plus sur sa politique intrieur/extrieur que ca fait mal. On va avoir a l'interieur des gendarmes et des policiers partout (dans les chiottes de l'aeroport c'est prevu aussi  ::marteau::  ) et a l'exterieur il va se frotter  poutine et aux chinois et quand on connait son dynamisme et sa reactivit sur les sujets les franais vont vivre avec la sueur sur le front  ::mrgreen::

----------


## argoet

> <ModeGrosTrollVelu> Oui on le sent bien Open Source le gars, pour son programme politique tout le monde doit en crire un bout   </ModeGrosTrollVelu>


 ::mouarf1::   ::mouarf::  
Cela s'appelle *"La dmocratie participative"* 
 ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Nemerle

> Le problme de Sego c'est qu'en matiere de politique etrangre elle va avoir a faire qu'a des hommes quasiment sans foi ni loi, elle risque de se faire manger bien comme il faut :  Car dans le monde des hommes y'a pas de sentiments qui tiennent   La bea attitude connaissent pas



ouaih et Mme Merkel, elle est tellement trrorise qu'elle se cache sous son bureau  ::roll::  Comme Mme Clinton...

La Sgo, on peut lui reprocher moult dfauts, mais elle sait tre dure, trs dure...

----------


## FRED.G

C'est clair, je crois pas qu'elle ait toujours cultiv cette image de madonne. Faut la voir faire la matresse autoritaire dans un bus de journaliste colier, a rigole pas !  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Les organismes de sondage seraient trs contents de voir a: Bayrou au 2me tour et en plus loin devant les 2 autres....
Personnellement, j'ai un peu du mal avec lui surtout quand il n'arrive plus  aligner 2 mots quand un journaliste lui demande pourquoi il est venu en avion priv  un meeting sur l'cologie  ::?:  
L'institutrice de CP m'ennerve aussi un peu, on est lecteur pas forcment lobotomis, elle marcherait du tonnerre chez les amerlocs.
Sinon il reste qui? Le nettoyeur industriel des banlieues... Parfois il me fait peur mme s'il ne raconte pas que des conneries.
Bref je pense faire comme la dernire fois: voter contre JMLP au 1er tour et pour le moins pire du reste au 2me. (Et retourner hurler dans la rue si les franais ne comprennent pas que mme si on s'en fout on va voter quand mme!)

----------


## hegros

> ouaih et Mme Merkel, elle est tellement trrorise qu'elle se cache sous son bureau  Comme Mme Clinton...
> 
> La Sgo, on peut lui reprocher moult dfauts, mais elle sait tre dure, trs dure...


Tant qu'elle ne fait pas de gaffe  ce niveau l  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

Le problme est quand mme un peu l. On a tellement eu des grandes stars de la politique que maintenant on est content s'ils sont  peu prs honntes et qu'ils ne disent pas que des conneries.
Les deux plus gros candidats se font mchamment emplatrer par le canard, et une semaine aprs plus personne n'en parle.
C'est Bill Clinton qui doit tre jaloux  ::aie::

----------


## yann2

Kikou




> Ayant envi de *bien* voter, j'ai voulu avoir un avis objectif (le plus possible) des programmes des candidats et j'ai t sur le site de RTL2007.
> 
> J'ai lu les programmes de Sarkozy, Royal, Bayrou et J.M. Le Pen, histoire de pas critiquer btement sans savoir. Je vous invite  en faire autant. C'est pas long, c'est pas trop compliqu  lire (si, comme moi, y'as des points incomprehensibles, aller sur wikipedia).
> 
> Je vais imprimer tout ca et faire lire  mes amis afin que nos discussions du moment (les presidentielles evidemment) ne finissent pas en queue de boudin...


 ::ccool::  Super le site de RTL  ::D:  
J'ai regard les programmes de sarko et fanch, je n'ai rien compris (mais tu nous avais prvenu avec ton lien vers wikipedia)  ::aie::   du coup je n'ai pas os regarder celui de Sgo (en fait si, je suis trop curieux  ::oops::  ) !!! Enfin peut tre que je suis vachement plus bte que la moyenne.

Par contre un truc vraiment amusant c'est de lire les programmes dans cet ordre : Le Pen, Laguiller, De Villier, Besancenot. Au moins eux on comprend ce qu'ils disent (par contre l'extrme droite me donne toujours autant de frissons). 

Sinon, est ce que vous savez pourquoi des politiciens comme Nicolas Sarkozy et Sgolne Royal tentent d'aller chercher des votes qui ne correspondent pas rellement aux partis politique qu'ils sont censs reprsenter ? Je ne parle pas de Fanch, parce qu'videmment : "Le milieu c'est mieux"  ::roll::  . C'est bien d'tre ouvert  d'autres ides, mais n'est ce pas trahir les gens qui avaient confiance ?

Enfin sinon je suis d'accord avec vous c'est pas en 2007 qu'on sortira la tte de la m***e




> Le propre d'une dmocratie moderne, c'est la dcouverte permanente de nouvelles injustices et la conqute incessante de nouvelles liberts. A un moment de son histoire, un peuple se lve pou rclamer le suffrage,  un autre moment, pour supprimer l'esclavage, plus tard pour demander le droit de vote des femmes, le droit  l'avortement, la suppression de la peine de mort. C'est quand une socit dcouvre des situations qui lui sont intolrables qu'elle progresse sur la voie de la justice


Pour une fois je suis d'accord avec lui. Sarko est un rvolutionnaire  ::lol::  
(source, rassurez vous je ne l'ai pas trouv sur ce site  ::roll::  )

bisous

----------


## Hephaistos007

C'est vrai que c'est pas trs clair. Ci-dessous un exemple :

"Mesures incitatives pour inciter  la cration de PME dans les zones rurales."

 ::koi::  mais encore ? ....

----------


## Katyucha

> C'est vrai que c'est pas trs clair. Ci-dessous un exemple :
> 
> "Mesures incitatives pour inciter  la cration de PME dans les zones rurales."
> 
>  mais encore ? ....


En gros, la PME, elle arrive, elle va toucher des subventions. 2 ans aprs, plus de subventions, elle ferme et va s'installer en inde

Vala

----------


## Mamilie

> En gros, la PME, elle arrive, elle va toucher des subventions. 2 ans aprs, plus de subventions, elle ferme et va s'installer en inde
> 
> Vala


Exactement! Et mme je vais aller plus loin. Ca existait dj sous Jospin et ce sont des entreprises trangres pour la pluspart qui en ont profit. Exemple concret l'usine de ma belle mre: des allemands, ils sont venus, ils ont embauch des franais et touch d'normes subventions et maintenant, plus de subventions, ils se cassent avec les sous.
Ca va tre la mme chose mais en pire, c'est pas des europens qui vont dbarquer, c'est des chinois  ::(:

----------


## GrandFather

> En gros, la PME, elle arrive, elle va toucher des subventions. 2 ans aprs, plus de subventions, elle ferme et va s'installer en inde


Je complte ton scnario, kat. Avant que la PME s'installe, il va dj y avoir transformation de terres agricoles en terrains constructibles et rachat par la rgion avec les deniers publics, puis vente  tarifs prfrentiels  la PME qui s'implante. Aprs quelques annes  avoir bnfici de subventions, la boite se dlocalise et revend le terrain en faisant une plus-value foncire  une entreprise de construction, qui le transformera en zone pavillionnaire (si le site tait industriel, dpollution du terrain optionnelle). Il y a une variante possible, le prix de revente peut tre en dessous du prix du march si la PME et l'entreprise de construction appartiennent  la mme holding.

Comment a, scnario pessimiste ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hephaistos007

Au fait, cette proposition est de Philippe De Villiers  ::aie::

----------


## Caine

J'espre que la gauche ne repassera jamais dans ce pays. 

Le programme de Sarko n'a pas que des points ngatifs, mais j'ai juste un doute sur sa sincrit.

Je trouve que Bayrou a souvent eu des positions intressantes et rflchies, mais depuis quelques mois, il ressemble de plus en plus  un prsidentiable!

Voici un document de l'INSEE sur la dette publique, la vraie gangrne de l'emploi dans notre pays. Regardez bien quand a commence  draper.

http://209.85.129.104/u/insee?q=cach...&cd=3&ie=UTF-8

La gauche a gouvern de 1981 a 1995. On est pass d'une dette publique de 110,1 Mds   657! Voil qui a ruin notre pays, et ct social, 'est loin d'avoir t une rvolution.

Enfin, au lieu de nous faire du politique show, des prommesses, j'aurais aim des programmes ralistes et chiffrs. 

Donc je ne vote pas.

----------


## darcy

GrandFather > je croid que Royal veut promouvoir dans l'administration les logociels open source aussi (enfin il me semble l'avoir lu quelque part)
Les connomies que ferait le gouvernement dans ces cas l! ! !
J'ai une amie qui travaille  Bercy (enfin elle est dtache dans un service en rgion parisienne) et elle me disait que tous les postes ont des licences word, exel and co....
Quel argent gaspill !

----------


## lakitrid

> Les connomies que ferait le gouvernement dans ces cas l! ! !
> J'ai une amie qui travaille  Bercy (enfin elle est dtache dans un service en rgion parisienne) et elle me disait que tous les postes ont des licences word, exel and co....
> Quel argent gaspill !


Pas forcement tant que ca. Les license scoute certes, mais tu as surement autant voir plus qui doit partir dans la maintenance. Qui elle ne disparaitra pas avec le logiciel libre.
Sans compter le cout eventuel de formation du personnel au nouvel environnement de travail, les possible formations des administrateur rseaux et de ceux qui maintiennent les postes.
Enfin bon de toute facon en argument de campagne c'est leger voir caduc. Surtout quand ils viennent d'annoncer que les systmes du parlement passeront a linux avec le prochain renouvellement du parc informatique. Donc en soit quelque soit le prsident tu aura surement de plus en plus de partie de l'administration qui migrera vers ce systme.

----------


## Maxoo

De toutes faon, c'est bien beau leurs programmes, mais ce serait mieux d'avoir une liste des choses qu'ils vont effectivement faire pendant leur mandat !!

Parce que bon les promesses en l'air ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

bah on va voter pour une bonne partie de vent. les syndicats bloqueront le reste  :;):

----------


## yann2

Bonjour




> J'espre que la gauche ne repassera jamais dans ce pays. 
> 
> Le programme de Sarko n'a pas que des points ngatifs, mais j'ai juste un doute sur sa sincrit.
> 
> Je trouve que Bayrou a souvent eu des positions intressantes et rflchies, mais depuis quelques mois, il ressemble de plus en plus  un prsidentiable!
> 
> Voici un document de l'INSEE sur la dette publique, la vraie gangrne de l'emploi dans notre pays. Regardez bien quand a commence  draper.
> 
> http://209.85.129.104/u/insee?q=cach...&cd=3&ie=UTF-8
> ...



J'entend souvent parler de la dette publique sans savoir si c'est bien ou pas bien.  ::?:  Tu es conomistes ?

Par contre c'est sous un gouvernement entirement de droite que la dette publique est pass au dessus de 60% du PIB violant ainsi un des critres de convergence dfinis par le trait de Maastricht (source)

De 1993  1995 le premier ministre tait Edouard Balladur, en 1995 la dette publique a augment de presque 100 milliards d' (augmentation de plus de 6 points en % du PIB) ce qui n'est pas franchement glorieux...

Depuis 1978 seuls les gouvernements Giscard  (1980) et  Jospin (1999, 2000 et 2001) ont russi  faire baisser la dette publique en fonction du PIB .
L'estimation pour 2006 prvoit une diminution de ce pourcentage mais, a reste qu'une estimation.

Faudrait se renseigner avant de raconter des conneries.

Mais bon dans tout a je ne sais toujours pas si la dette c'est bien ou pas bien.

Ah oui ! Au fait ! De 1995  2005, la dette publique est passe de 657.9  	milliards d'  1138.4 milliards d'.  ::lol::  On est vachement avanc avec ces chiffres (je verrai bien Gui Roux prsident, il nous ferait faire pas mal d'conomies  ::mouarf::  )!

----------


## Mamilie

> je verrai bien Gui Roux prsident, il nous ferait faire pas mal d'conomies  !


C'est clair mais tu serais oblig d'aller au travail  pieds parce que les transports a cote cher et que le sport c'est bon pour la sant.
Et moi j'aime pas la cristalline...  ::dehors::   ::aie::

----------


## bidou

oui, pour faire des trous dans la caisse, la droite vaut la gauche dans ce pays  ::roll::  

Comme d'ailleurs pour trafiquer les chiffres du chomage....

Ou ceux de la dlinquance....

Tiens, je me demande pourquoi je vote encore, moi du coup  ::triste::

----------


## Caine

Je ne suis pas conomiste, mais j'ai effectu des recherches sur Wikipedia, l'INSEE, l'express, bref toute source d'information sur le sujet.

Le problme est que depuis qu'elle a explose, le paiement des intrts est  peine consolid par la croissance. En sommes, la plus grosse partie des plus values sert uniquement  rembourser les intrts.

A partir de 1995, aucun gouvernement n'aurait pt significativement renvers la tendance,  cause du cot des intrts. 

C'est comme un prt immobilier: Chaque anne, si rien n'est rembours, les intrts de l'anne suivante se cumulent. 

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouv le cot des intrts dans le mme style de tableau. Car il dpend de savants calculs de macroconomie.

Pour moi, aucun candidat ne pourra amliorer les choses. Mais j'en ai marre de  l'assistanat proner par la gauche. J'ai envie que tous le monde soit obliger de travailler pour mriter les allocations et tout quanti.

D'un ct, un reportage sur une JD qui cumule les petits boulots en intrim, de l'autre combien de glandeurs profitent du systme? Personnellement, parfois, a m'est revenu plus cher de bosser (smic) que de rester au RMI (alloc, ALS, quasiment pas de frais). Voil un autre problme rel. Et instaurer par la gauche, si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## bidou

Seulement pour pouvoir obliger tout le monde  travailler, il va falloir crer trois millions d'emplois, et ca c'est pas gagn d'avance  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Mais bon dans tout a je ne sais toujours pas si la dette c'est bien ou pas bien.
> 
> Ah oui ! Au fait ! De 1995  2005, la dette publique est passe de 657.9  	milliards d'  1138.4 milliards d'.  On est vachement avanc avec ces chiffres (je verrai bien Gui Roux prsident, il nous ferait faire pas mal d'conomies  )!



Ben c'est simple, c'est comme n'importe qui d'entre nous.... Si tu empruntes, tu dois rembourser ( priori ...  ::mouarf::   moins de faire faillite..). Et tu rembourses capital et intrts...

Si tu empruntes normment (disons 100 ans de salaire) a va tre pas mal dur de rembourser, et en plus tu trouveras pas grand monde pour de re-prter..

Il semble vident qu'un gouvernement, quel qu'il soit, doive emprunter,  condition qu'il le fasse pour quelque chose  long terme (comme on a financ le canal de Suez, celui de Panama, le Tunnel du Mont-Blanc, etc..)

Donc avoir une dette est normal.

Maintenant, 2 points sensiblement gnants nous arrivent :
on a emprunt beaucoup plus qu'on ne pourra rembourser (c'est  dire l'quivalent des 100 ans de salaire), ce qui veut dire que si tu veux vraiment rembourser, faut plus manger/se loger si tu es un particulier, mais pour un gouvernement tu ne peux plus faire fonctionner le droulement normal (coles, sant, justice, police, etc..).on a emprunt pour financer des mesures  court terme (revalorisation de telle catgorie, logements  100 000 euros, etc..), c'est  dire que, si on reprend l'analogie du salaire, on a emprunt pour manger, aller au cin ou en vacances...

Donc la dette en soi n'est pas un problme, mais son normit et son utilisation en est un..

D'autant plus que plus a monte, plus les intrts (qui sont un pourcentage du tout), augmentent, et donc plus on doit payer sans rien rembourser du capital emprunt.

Donc, c'est comme pour nous : vu que les emprunts sont contracts, si tu veux les rduire, et donc tenter de rembourser plus que les intrts, il faut te serrer la ceinture. Et comme c'est l'tat, a veut dire rduire les dpenses :
que ce soit du point de vue de ce qui existe (diminution de l'argent dpens), ou du point de vue futur (plus de promesses et plus de "passage de pommade"  telle ou telle catgorie en fonctions des grves, des mouvements sociaux, des lctions etc..).

Dur dur pour un politique...

----------


## souviron34

> Pour moi, aucun candidat ne pourra amliorer les choses.....
> .


Dans l'tat, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais a n'est pas impossible.

2 exemples radicalement opposs :

En Argentine, du jour au lendemain, l'Etat a dcid qu'il avait assez rembours (quelque chose comme 1500 %), et donc a dcid : c'est fini, on paye plus rien. Evidemment a a fait un foin du tonnerre, toll des banques, et des "puissants" bien pensants (dont nos drigeants).. Finalement, 5 ans plus tard, tout va bien..  ::lol::  on leur prte de nouveau, car ils ont tojours besoin d'argent. Mais ils repartent du dbut....J'ai longtemps vcu au Canada. En 1992 le Canada tait comme la France aujourd'hui.. Sauf que le gouvernement a pris des mesures drastiques (certaines impopulaires, d'autres non), comme la rationalisation et la rduction des effectifs de fonctionnaires, la privatisation de certaines choses, et surtout un audit et un contrle rel sur les dpenses engages. Rsultat : en 8 ans il est revenu  l'quilibre budgtaire... Et donc peut planifier de nouvelles dpenses, avec des emprunts maitrisables.

 :8-):  

Mais il est  peu prs certain qu'en France, a ne passerait pas, car si ce n'est pas les gens concerns (par exemple les fonctionnaires) qui descendent dans la rue, ce sera les utilisateurs pour "la dfense du service public", mme si on n'en a plus les moyens... Et si c'tait rduire les dpenses (style le porte avions propos), l on aurait "ah ben oui mais la France a un rle a jouer."..
 ::aie::

----------


## Caine

Oui, mais entre les chmeurs qui se bougent et n'arrivent pas  retrouver un emploi (branche morte, pas de diplmes, 30 ans  coudre la mme manche) et ceux qui restent chez eux, quand ils ne font pas du black, il y a de quoi dgager une marge de manoeuvre.

Ces  dernires annes, quand je suis repass par la case chmage, il y avait des contrles tous les 6 mois. Donc, il y a intrt  avoir de quoi prouver ses dmarches.

Quand j't au RMI...rien, nada queudale. La belle vie. Un dossier pour le RMI, puis les ALS et roule jeunesse. Pas de contrle.

Mme pire, alors que je cherchais dsesprment un premier boulot, on m'a considr comme un public non prioritaire, puisque je touchais dj le RMI. Je n'tais pas  la rue. Sans parler des DRH si vous leurs fates par de cette maladie. 

Cette allocation donne une si mauvaise image qu'il est dur de reprendre le flambeau derrire. J'aurais prfrais qu'on diminue les charges des PME pour a voir un vrai boulot.

Et le gouvernement actuel est excellent, il a fait diminu le chmage en transfrant combien de types "radis" vers le RMI.

Bref, tant que a cotera plus cher de travailler pour les bas salaires que de bosser, beaucoup prendrons la premire solution.




> Seulement pour pouvoir obliger tout le monde  travailler, il va falloir crer trois millions d'emplois, et ca c'est pas gagn d'avance

----------


## jbrasselet

En fait le problme de la France c'est pas le gouvernement c'est la population  ::aie::   ::marteau::   ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Mais il est  peu prs certain qu'en France, a ne passerait pas, car si ce n'est pas les gens concerns (par exemple les fonctionnaires) qui descendent dans la rue, ce sera les utilisateurs pour "la dfense du service public", mme si on n'en a plus les moyens... Et si c'tait rduire les dpenses (style le porte avions propos), l on aurait "ah ben oui mais la France a un rle a jouer."..


 Il y a aussi une mthode qui marche, expliquer le pourquoi du serrage de ceinture en arrtant de proposer monts et merveilles  chaque lections. Dans ces lections, ils en sont tous  chiffrer des programmes pharaoniques alors qu'il devrait dj essayer de remettre le budget d'aplomb. Je sais bien qu'en France ce n'est pas forcment facile, mais si on prenait un peu moins les gens pour des bourricots, on aurait surement moins de problmes ensuite...

----------


## Caine

Les prsidentiables n'expliquent pas, ils rcitent les conneries de leurs conseillers en communication.

Les sondages, la soit-disant information fait le programme  leur place au grs des vents et marres.

Et ensuitent, devant garantir un minimum de leur promesses, les plus emblmatiques, ils dpensent sans compter.

----------


## JavaAcro

Heureusement, il ne me reste pas beaucoup de temps pour quitter  jamais la France: je suis venu ici en France pour un seul but, c'est de continuer mes tudes et je m'approche  les terminer.
Je peux affirmer que je suis trs deu par le comportement raciste de ce peuple qui a trop de sentiment de superriorit, et seulement des sentiments fallicieux
Quand on entend dire que ce sont les tragers qui sont la cause des problmes en France, alors il vaut 
mieux plier bagage et retourner vivre ailleurs et laisser, cette france, pour eux.

----------


## Caine

Si tu parles de mes propos, tu te trompes, je ne parle pas des trangers. Mais des franais. Il faut avoir la nationalit pour toucher le RMI.

Et pour ma part, je ne trouve pas les franais racistes, ni plus ni moins que dans d'autres pays.

----------


## Mandalar

> Je peux affirmer que je suis trs deu par le comportement raciste de ce peuple qui a trop de sentiment de superriorit, et seulement des sentiments fallicieux


T'as mal choisi ton coin, heureusement qu'on est pas tous comme ca  ::marteau::  , c'est qu'une minorit qui ne me semble pas particulirement plus importante que dans les autres pays. De toute facon ca dpend des milieux et des personnes, on trouve quand mme de tout.

----------


## yann2

Salut




> Tiens, je me demande pourquoi je vote encore, moi du coup


Il y a des alternatives.




> Pour moi, aucun candidat ne pourra amliorer les choses. Mais j'en ai marre de  l'assistanat proner par la gauche. J'ai envie que tous le monde soit obliger de travailler pour mriter les allocations et tout quanti.
> 
> D'un ct, un reportage sur une JD qui cumule les petits boulots en intrim, de l'autre combien de glandeurs profitent du systme? Personnellement, parfois, a m'est revenu plus cher de bosser (smic) que de rester au RMI (alloc, ALS, quasiment pas de frais). Voil un autre problme rel. Et instaurer par la gauche, si mes souvenirs sont bons.


D'o la volont de certains d'augmenter le SMIC mais a fait rire tout le monde.

Pour l'assistanat je ne suis pas d'accord. Dj il ne s'agit pas d'assistanat mais de justice. Notre devise nationale est "Libert, Egalit, Fraternit". Egalit ? mon c*l. La prunelle des yeux de Josette vivant dans une banlieue trop crade ne part certainement pas sur le mme pied d'galit que Dassault Junior. C'est l que Fraternit est cens prendre le relais. Franchement, a m'tonnerait que la principale proccupation de Josette soit le nombre de sous marins nuclaires de la France et Josette s'en contrefiche des porte-avions.

[mode=Ironie noir un brin provocateur]
Marre des enfants de pauvres qui dilapident l'argent des enfants de riches pour manger autre chose que des pates le dimanche !

Comme le propose N Sarko, si ils veullent pouvoir nourrir et duquer leurs enfants ils n'ont qu' travailler plus (comme a on s'en mettera plein les poches au passage) (je prcise que N Sarko veut lutter contre les "orphelins de 16 H", a va tre dur avec les parents au boulot avec des heures atypiques et impossible pour les familles monoparentales. L ou d'autres proposent des aides financires pour les tudiants. Qui n'a pas t  dcouvert pendant ses tudes ?).

Le mieux c'est que les pauvres arrtent de faire des enfants, comme a dans 50 ans il n'y aura plus que des riches.
[/mode=Ironie noir un brin provocateur]


Faudra pas s'tonner si nos enfants se font voler leur beau scooter tout neuf. Il y en a qui croit que le cloisonnement social n'est qu'un mythe ? D'ailleurs mme le cot des tudes est beaucoup trop lev et prive des personnes peut tre brillantes de sortir la tte de la m***e (je sais, c'est moins cher qu'ailleurs, quelle satisfaction  ::roll::  )

Les flics n'arriverons pas  touffer les cris d'une population se sentant lse et les voitures continuerons  bruler si notre futur prsident ne prend pas a en compte !

Dsol pour le coup de gueule  :;): , a fait trop du bien.

----------


## bidou

> Le mieux c'est que les pauvres arrtent de faire des enfants, comme a dans 50 ans il n'y aura plus que des riches.


 ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::bravo:: 
excellente celle la

----------


## Nip

> D'ailleurs mme le cot des tudes est beaucoup trop lev et prive des personnes peut tre brillantes de sortir la tte de la m***e (je sais, c'est moins cher qu'ailleurs, quelle satisfaction  )


Permet moi de ne pas etre d'accord  ::aie:: . Les etudes publiques en France ne coutent rien, a part les quelques 500Euros demandees a l'inscription.  Pour des etudiants sans le sou les bourses CROUS sont la ainsi que les prets d'honneurs qui te permettent de payer ta chambre et les petits boulots sont la pour les extras; tu t'en sors dans n'importe quelle ville a l'exception de Paris intramuros (ou il y a les chambres CROUS mais en nombre limite). 
Si il y a bien un argument non recevable pour ne pas faire d'etude c'est bien leur prix.

----------


## yann2

Resalut




> Permet moi de ne pas etre d'accord . Les etudes publiques en France ne coutent rien, a part les quelques 500Euros demandees a l'inscription.  Pour des etudiants sans le sou les bourses CROUS sont la ainsi que les prets d'honneurs qui te permettent de payer ta chambre et les petits boulots sont la pour les extras; tu t'en sors dans n'importe quelle ville a l'exception de Paris intramuros (ou il y a les chambres CROUS mais en nombre limite). 
> Si il y a bien un argument non recevable pour ne pas faire d'etude c'est bien leur prix.


Comment peut on expliquer le fait que j'ai vu la proportion des enfants d'ouvriers diminue dans les tablissements que j'ai frquents tout au long de mes tudes ?

Pour info  ::roll::  (Les enfants d'ouvriers seraient-ils plus bte que les enfants de cadres ?)

Je conseille ce site, il est plein d'infos bien intressantes.  :;): 

[edit]
Un autre lien parlant !!!
[/edit]

----------


## Mandalar

Justement les problmes de milieu d'origine ne sont pas qu'un problme d'argent, bien d'autres facteurs entrent en compte (je ne parle pas de pseudo diffrence talent bien videmment)

----------


## yann2

Resalut




> Justement les problmes de milieu d'origine ne sont pas qu'un problme d'argent, bien d'autres facteurs entrent en compte (je ne parle pas de pseudo diffrence talent bien videmment)


Oui c'est vrai, mais il ne faut pas nier l'vidence. Si ma copine n'avait pas t aide par sa famille, elle aurait eu 7  par mois (bourses + aides(CAF) - loyer(studio CROUS)) pour se nourrir lors de son anne de licence. Elle aurait pu trouver un p'tit boulot mais, je ne pense pas que ce soit les meilleures conditions pour tudier. D'autant plus que j'imagine qu'il existe des situations bien pires. 

Je suis conscient qu'il y a des profiteurs (j'en ai connu au moins un) mais ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour priver (ou ne pas amliorer) les aides pour les personnes qui en ont rellement besoin.

J'ai toujours pens qu'il vallait mieux prvenir que gurir. La pillule sera dure  avaler. Et, j'ai toujours eu l'impression que l'aggressivit est la consquence des ingalits ds la naissance (mais je ne suis pas sociologue). D'autres pensent que ce sont les jeux vido, les films violents, le Rap et le Mtal.

Quand j'entend dire qu'il faut nettoyer les banlieues au karcher (Nico) ou qu'il faut dtecter les dlinquants ds la maternelle ou encore encadr les tablissements scolaires difficiles par des militaires (Sgo), a me donne envie de ...

C'est dommage parce qu'il y a quand mme quelques bonnes ides dans leur programme.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quand j'entend dire qu'il faut nettoyer les banlieues au karcher (Nico) ou qu'il faut dtecter les dlinquants ds la maternelle ou encore encadr les tablissements scolaires difficiles par des militaires (Sgo), a me donne envie de ...


+1 La prcdente lection prsidentielle s'tait joue sur les thmes de la  dlinquance et de la scurit, et aucun candidat, de gauche ou de de droite, ne veut louper le coche pour celle-ci. D'o ce dballage de dmagogie scuritaire...  ::roll::

----------


## Caine

Je suis issue du milieu agricole, mes parents ont t mtayers.

Il est normal que l'ducation soit accessible pour tout le monde; il est normal d'aider ceux dans la dtresse.

Mais il faudrait un peu contrler  qui et comment on donne les aides. Ca ne vous est pas arriv un jour o vous deviez rendre compte pour votre chmage d'entendre deux RMIstes dirent: 
   "Je viens demander une augmentation du RMI. Les temps sont durs...Je prvois un voyage en Europe dans 3 semaines..."

Quand l'actualit ne nous montre pas l'incomptence de certains conseillers de l'ANPE. Dans une affaire de dtournement d'assedics, on parle d'une agence qui a attribu 3000 de chmage pour une personne justifiant d'une anne seulement en temps que jardinier! Visiblement, ils ne connaissent pas bien le march du travail! Parce que un jardinier ne touche pas 4000 brut par mois, sinon je m'y mets tout de suite.

Donc, il faut contrler avec srieux et quit la distribution des aides, afin que ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin ne se partage pas des bouts de chandelles.

Il ne s'ait pas de faire de l'amalgame, mais enfin de vouloir traiter un problme qui suscite trop souvent la moquerie.

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais il faudrait un peu contrler  qui et comment on donne les aides. Ca ne vous est pas arriv un jour o vous deviez rendre compte pour votre chmage d'entendre deux RMIstes dirent: 
> "Je viens demander une augmentation du RMI. Les temps sont durs...Je prvois un voyage en Europe dans 3 semaines..."


Il ne faudrait pas non plus qu'il s'en vante trop ouvertement. J'en connais comme a qui se sont fait sucrer leurs droits, lorsque l'administration a dcouvert qu'ils passaient la majorit de leur temps hors de France ou qu'ils menaient un train de vie incompatible avec les critres d'attribution...



> Donc, il faut contrler avec srieux et quit la distribution des aides, afin que ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin ne se partage pas des bouts de chandelles.


C'est plutt facile  dire, mais dans les faits c'est beaucoup plus difficile  mettre en oeuvre. Une administration seule, du fait qu'elle ne dispose que d'informations incompltes sur un individu, a beaucoup de mal  dtecter fraudes et abus. Pour que la lutte contre les fraudes soit efficace, il faudrait une fusion des fichiers des Impts, de l'Assurance Maladie et des CAF, ce  quoi la CNIL et de nombreuses associations s'opposent catgoriquement depuis longtemps, du fait des effets pervers que a pourrait avoir sur les liberts individuelles (c'est en train de changer, mais ce sera quoi qu'il en soit  trs long  se mettre en place). Les fraudes traites par les administrations, et il y en a de plus en plus, ne sont donc repres que fortuitement, souvent  l'occasion de contrles alatoires, ou par le zle d'un fonctionnaire curieux.

Il y a une autre possibilit, prne par les anglais : favoriser la dlation. En Angleterre, on peut tlphoner  un numro vert et dnoncer anonymement son voisin de palier qui bosse au noir. En France, ce systme ne fonctionnera pas (encore qu'avec le nombre de lettres que recevait par jour la Kommandantur durant l'Occupation, on peut se poser la question...  ::roll::  ).

----------


## henderson

Jusqu' prsent je n'ai pas trouv de projet de socit ni chez les uns ni chez les autres !
Je trouve d'ailleurs trs tonnant de voir chez les socialistes, une candidate qui a dfendu la constitution europenne et son libralisme conomique.
La gauche rellement socialiste est de plus en plus confine  ses extrmes (PCF, LCR). 
J'aurais bien vot Fabius mais hlas... !
Je sens que je vais encore tre oblig de voter "contre" et a m'exaspre de plus en plus d'avoir  choisir entre le pire et le moins pire !
Mais o sont les lumires ?
Je vais voter FN, juste pour foutre la m... !
Et puis non ! Au dernier moment,  pile ou face, entre FN et LCR !
Sur la tranche... alors... MPF !  ::mouarf::  
Et si la pice ne retombe pas, alors... vive le roi !

----------


## Katyucha

> Jusqu' prsent je n'ai pas trouv de projet de socit ni chez les uns ni chez les autres !


Tu peux me donner ta dfinition de "projet de socit" ?  :;):  Juste pour etre qu'on est d'accord sur ce point :p (ou pas)

----------


## gorgonite

perso, j'ai rgl le problme... je me suis exil pendant cette priode, et je ne rentrerais que si une guerre civile n'a pas lieu  ::aie::

----------


## Caine

C'est amusant, ds que l'on parle de contrler les allocations, on a droit a la lever des boucliers de la libert.

Je suis contre la libert de glander au dtriment des vrais dmunis, qui aurait srement plus besoins des aides que certains.

ET je suis d'accord, aucun candidat n'a de projet de socit. D'ailleurs, quand bien mme ils en auraient, auraient-ils la possibilit, la franchise, de les tenir.

30 Ans de promesses en l'air et voil o en est l'lectorat: Voter par opposition ou ne pas voter.

----------


## hegros

Je suis mort de rire  ::mouarf::  

Dja les glandeurs dont vous parlez c'est qui ? Ca reprsente combien de personne en France ? Il faut arrter, ce ne sont pas eux quand mme qui sont responsables des dfaillances du systme conomique et politique franais. C'est un faux pretexte ou un bouc missaire.

Ensuite ceux qui glandent et touchent leur ASSEDIC on ne peut pas leur reprocher car c'est un droit aujourd'hui et le retirer serait retourner en arrire d'autant plus que ces personnes ont COTISE quand ils travaillaient

C'est bizarre les finances franaises, on nous fait cotiser pour des retraites puisque cela apparait bien dans la fiche de paie mais on nous garantit pas qu'on la touchera  ::aie::   Et pareil pour les assedic et rmi on cotise pour et une fois qu'on les touche on veut les enlever  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est bizarre les finances franaises, on nous fait cotiser pour des retraites puisque cela apparait bien dans la fiche de paie mais on nous garantit pas qu'on la touchera   Et pareil pour les assedic et rmi on cotise pour et une fois qu'on les touche on veut les enlever


C'est mme encore pire que a... Il suffit que tu partes longtemps  l'tranger pour t'en rendre compte.

Tu cotises  la Scu, aux ASSEDIC, mais si tu n'as pas rempli de feuilles d'impts pendant 2 ans en France, tu as plus droit  la Scu quand tu reviens  :8O:   ::aie::  mme si tu as cotis 10 ou 20 ans....

----------


## hegros

Avec tout cela je comprends pourquoi la dette est colossale. A mon avis il faut changer de gestionnaires parce que ceux d'aujoud'hui on fait leurs preuves contre eux et en gardant les mmes, mme en rformant, ce sera toujours la catastrophe, il se peut que les mthodes/fonctionnement de gestion soient correct mais pas avec ces gestionnaires

----------


## Caine

Tu te trompes Hegros, le RMI et les assedic ne sont pas un droit.

Ils sont normalement soumis  une contrepartie: chercher  revenir dans l'emploi.

Enfin, le problme est surtout du ct du cot du travail: Trop souvent quand un franais fait les comptes de ce qu'il touche en aide cumule puis de son pouvoir d'achat en travaillant, le constat est simple:Son pouvoir d'achat est plus important avec les aides.

Bref, je suis pour la suppression du RMI, remplac par une assurance chmage, comptabilisant toute tudes (CAP  grandes coles) comme du travail.

Et oui, finit pour les gouvernements de cacher le chiffre rel de l'emploi par un transfert des chmeurs en fin de droit vers le RMI. C'est tellement plus simple pour gonfler des rsultats corrects du chmage.

Enfin, aucune aide ne devrait tre octroy sans justification ni suivi de la personne. Ce qui revient  dire "touche ton aide et disparat". Parce que finalement, c'est le systme qui pousse  l'abus. Voil ma conclusion.

Et toujours pas de quoi se dcider  voter pour l'un plus que l'autre.

----------


## hegros

> Tu te trompes Hegros, le RMI et les assedic ne sont pas un droit.


C'est vrai c'est un devoir pour l'Etat que d'assurer le minimum pour la population dont il est le gouvernant.

----------


## souviron34

> Avec tout cela je comprends pourquoi la dette est colossale. A mon avis il faut changer de gestionnaires parce que ceux d'aujoud'hui on fait leurs preuves contre eux et en gardant les mmes, mme en rformant, ce sera toujours la catastrophe, il se peut que les mthodes/fonctionnement de gestion soient correct mais pas avec ces gestionnaires


alors l 150% d'accord !!! 

Au cours de ma modeste carrire de 25 ans aussi bien dans le public que le priv, uniquement sur des projets sur lesquels j'ai directement travaill, _j'ai vu partir 270 millions d'euros d'argent public directement  la poubelle_.... 
Et je dis d'argent public mme dans le priv, car c'tait des subventions...

Et pour certains projets, mme aprs de multiples signaux d'alertes (articles dans les journaux, etc..), les gestionnaires avaient continu  signer les chques...
Je me souviens mme d'un document o (mais a se passe quasi tous les jours dans les ministres) un gars n'a mme pas fait la division des jours/homme par 220 pour savoir combien d'annes il finanait (en fait 2 sicles de travail pour passer de la Phase 2  la Phase 3 d'un projet !!!!)

----------


## GLDavid

> C'est mme encore pire que a... Il suffit que tu partes longtemps  l'tranger pour t'en rendre compte.
> 
> Tu cotises  la Scu, aux ASSEDIC, mais si tu n'as pas rempli de feuilles d'impts pendant 2 ans en France, tu as plus droit  la Scu quand tu reviens   mme si tu as cotis 10 ou 20 ans....


Intressant ce que tu dis ! Car je suis expatri en Belgique depuis prs de 2 ans maintenant. Cependant, je n'ai pas la volont de retourner  la mre patrie.

Pourquoi ?

Le fait que nous allons voter pour notre futur(e) prsident(e) m'incite  raconter ce qu'il en est pour les scientifiques et ce qui me fait bassement rigoler quand j'entends nos rpsidentiables.
La recherche publique en France est catastrophique. Il suffit dj d'aller dans les universits publiques pour se rendre compte qu'elles manquent cruellement de moyens pour garantir des tudes dans de bonnes conditions. Les labos publiques se font faire par des ptitions publiques de nous avertir de leur tat financier en berne et de leur souhait de disposer de plus de moyens.

Sauf que...

Et oui, il faut y avoir t. Bien sr que des labos ont besoin d'argent. Bien sr que la recherche fondamental cote cher. C'est un investissement. Mais, je peux vous garantir d'exprience que dans les labos publiques, l'argent y est fort mal gr. De mme, l'argent investi dans la recherche ne donne pas parfois de retour sur investissement. Je prie pour qu'on puisse organiser des comits de surveillance des IFR ainsi que des mises sous tutelles de labos dpensant trop d'argent pour les recherches mens.

Au dl de tout a, je souhaite un nouveau statut du foctionnaire,  l'image de ce que j'ai vu au Qubec. Lorsque le Canada tait, dans les annes 80, dans un marasme conomique, ils n'ont pas hsit  diminuer les dpenses militaires (franchement, qu'est ce qu'on ferait d'un 2me porte-avion nuclaire ??) et  rformer le statut du fonctionnaire : en gros le fonctionnaire est un salari comme un autre, dmissionnable au besoin et avec obligation de rsultats ou suivi du srieux du travail.

Or, les deux "leaders" actuels (mais les autres sont aussi compris dans le lot) ne proposent qu'une augmentation des fonds allous  la recherche publique. Or, je ne pense pas que c'est avec a qu'on arrivera  galer la recherche nord-amricaine, anglaise ou allemande.

@++

----------


## JavaAcro

Chez nous,  Ouagadougou, quand vous avez soif et que vous ne trouvez pas d'eau, alors vous n'avez qu' taper  n'importe qu'elle porte pour que  vous soyez acceuillis de bon coeur  partager le manger  .....ici, on n'hesite pas une fraction de seconde pour prendre le portable et former le 17

----------


## hegros

> Chez nous,  Ouagadougou, quand vous avez soif et que vous ne trouvez pas d'eau, alors vous n'avez qu' taper  n'importe qu'elle porte pour que  vous soyez acceuillis de bon coeur  partager le manger  .....ici, on n'hesite pas une fraction de seconde pour prendre le portable et former le 17


C'est que tu n'as pas frapp a la bonne porte c'est tout  :;):

----------


## Gnux

> 30 Ans de promesses en l'air et voil o en est l'lectorat: Voter par opposition ou ne pas voter.


 ::bravo:: 
Ca c'est bien dit  ::):

----------


## henderson

Il n'y a pas de gaspillage en France ! Quand l'argent tombe dans une poche il n'est jamais perdu surtout, et je prcise bien "surtout", s'il y a des trous dans les poches ! On peut dire qu’avant la loi rglementant le financement des partis politiques, il y avait des  spcialistes   :;):  au sein de chaque parti dont le rle tait prcisment de trouver les poches avec des trous ! Jusqu’ prsent, les  donneurs d’ordres  n’ont jamais t jugs et disant cela,  je ne vise absolument personne en particulier, et vous aurez compris que toute ressemblance avec… blablabla… ne serait qu'une pure concidence  ::aie::  !

----------


## JavaAcro

> C'est que tu n'as pas frapp a la bonne porte c'est tout


Si si, mme ceux qui avaient l'hospitalit et les bonnes vertues, les font perdre quelque temps aprs avoir dbarqu ici, ils deviennet mme plus virulents .....on les a vu .

----------


## hegros

> Si si, mme ceux qui avaient l'hospitalit et les bonnes vertues, les font perdre quelque temps aprs avoir dbarqu ici, ils deviennet mme plus virulents .....on les a vu .


C'est fort possible mais ce n'est pas le sujet du thread. Tu peux ouvrir un autre thread si tu veux sur la dcadence et le dclin des franais.

----------


## zooro

> C'est bizarre les finances franaises, on nous fait cotiser pour des retraites puisque cela apparait bien dans la fiche de paie mais on nous garantit pas qu'on la touchera


C'est a que les gens n'arrivent pas  se rentrer dans le crne ! Tu ne cotises pas pour TA retraite, mais pour celle des gens qui sont dj  la retraite (tes parents, et/ou tes grands-parents).
C'est pour a que a s'appelle la retraite par rpartition.

----------


## hegros

> C'est a que les gens n'arrivent pas  se rentrer dans le crne ! Tu ne cotises pas pour TA retraite, mais pour celle des gens qui sont dj  la retraite (tes parents, et/ou tes grands-parents).
> C'est pour a que a s'appelle la retraite par rpartition.


Ca je l'avais bien compris  ::lol::   Je travaille pour les autres  ::king::

----------


## souviron34

et sur le point des retraites, je trouve (bien qu'tant prfondment de gauche) que le systme franais est profondment injuste.

C'tait juste quand tout le monde crevait  65-70 ans. Tu avais le temps de rcuprer ce que tu avais cotis pour les autres.

Mais d'une part la dure de vie s'allonge et (jusqu'il y a peu) l'age de la retraite descendait. 

Mais d'autre part, ce qui me semble le plus injuste, c'est le fait que ce soit PROPORTIONNEL au salaire.

En effet, quelqu'un qui touche toute sa vie 1.5 * le smic touchera environ le smic. Mais quelq'un qui touchait 10 000 euros toucheras 7000.... Prlev sur nous, puisque c'est la "rpartition". C'est a l'quit et la justice sociale ??

Et en ce sens, je trouve le systme canadien beaucoup plus juste :

un mlange rpartition/capitalisation.

On cotise tous les mois un petit pourcentage qui va a l'Etat, spcifiquement pour la retraite. Arriv  la retraite, l'Etat donne  chacun (ayant travaill ou non) un FIXE correspondant en gros au RMI (rpartition). Et, tout au long de sa vie, on a pu s'acheter des points dans des PER (plans pargnes retraite) (capitalisation). Ce qui fait que quelqu'un touchant 10 000 euros, eh bien c'est LUI qui a plac son argent et le rcupre, mais c'est pas les pauvres bougres qui payent pour qu'il touche 70%... L'Etat (et donc la solidarit) lui donne la mme chose qu' l'ouvrier d'usine ou la mre au foyer (la rpartition).

Je vous citerais un exemple qui m'est trs proche : un prof. de fac ,  la retraite depuis 25 ans, qui touche 3500 euros de retraite, soit 70%. Comme il a cotis 40 ans, et qu'il n'a pas cotis 50% de son salaire pendant sa vie active, qui paye la diffrence ??????????

----------


## bidou

ca sera globalement proportionnel  ce que tu auras pay. De plus le systme ne marche pas comme tu le dis puisqu'il ne faut pas confondre retraite de la scu (de base) et retraite complmentaire.
Globalement si tu as cotis pour tre  taux plein, tu auras cotis pour 16 ans de retraite, soit pour une dure de vie allant de 76  81 ans selon l'age ou tu as commenc  travailler. Le systme n'est donc pas si injuste que cela...

PS : Pour les profs ce sont des retraites de fonctionnaires qui sont payes par le budget, pas par les caisses du priv

----------


## zooro

> PS : Pour les profs ce sont des retraites de fonctionnaires qui sont payes par le budget, pas par les caisses du priv


Et qui paye le budget ?  ::aie::

----------


## Caine

Je suis one peut plus d'accord avec a:




> Mais d'autre part, ce qui me semble le plus injuste, c'est le fait que ce soit PROPORTIONNEL au salaire.
> 
> En effet, quelqu'un qui touche toute sa vie 1.5 * le smic touchera environ le smic. Mais quelq'un qui touchait 10 000 euros toucheras 7000.... Prlev sur nous, puisque c'est la "rpartition". C'est a l'quit et la justice sociale ??


Mes parents osnt retraits agricoles, ils n'ont dj pas vcu ruby sur l'ongle, mais  la retraite c'est du foutage de gueule.

La rpartition  la francaise assure une trs belle retraite aux politiques, qui touchent le salaire de leur dernire fonction  vie, quand les autres restent pauvres.

La rpartition devrait consister  augmenter les plus basses retraites en abaissant les plus fortes. 

Je suis content de trouv enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi.

----------


## khayyam90

Bien, essayons de rester courtois, polis, entre personnes responsables et respectueuses des autres personnes et des ides des autres.
Sans troll, sans hors sujet, sans arne.

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Bonjour,

Je sais pas si c'est possible, mais maintenant que l'on a les 12 candidats surs et certains, il faudrait mettre le sondage  jour non ???
Au fait, il s'arrte quand ce sondage ?

----------


## hegros

Il termine  la fin du mois c'est crit dessus  :;):  

Sinon je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse mettre  jour il faut refaire un nouveau sondage

----------


## khayyam90

On peut diter un sondage, mais bon, les votes n'auraient plus aucun sens. Par contre rien ne vous empche de faire un nouveau sondage avec les 12 candidats pour continuer le dbat.

----------


## Maxoo

> On peut diter un sondage, mais bon, les votes n'auraient plus aucun sens. Par contre rien ne vous empche de faire un nouveau sondage avec les 12 candidats pour continuer le dbat.


Ca serait bien, et de cloturer ce post aussi.

----------


## Yurck

Bonsoir,

 Ben voyons chers z'internotes on ne change pas les rgles en cours de session.
Aujourd'hui j'ai dcid de voter et demain quelqu'un d'autre votera.
[quote = vous autres]
Ca serait bien, et de cloturer ce post aussi.
[/quote]
Je suis donc quantit ngligeable parce que je prends trop de temps pour la prendre une dcision qui sommes toutes n'est pas si importante que cela.
En effet dans la fourmillire mon vote ne vaut que pour 1. 
Ce qui compte c'est mon opinion et ma volont de la partager. 
Ce qui compte c'est ma volont de rflchir et d'argumenter. 
Ce qui compte c'est de faire de mon vote non pas 1 mais 2, voire 3.

Le vote en soi est sans poids !

Premier argument ANTI SARKO :

  Avez vous vu il y a quelques mois (moins de 6 je pense) une vido sur Net montrant Sarko se faire entarter ?
  Est-ce un montage ou alors nos amis les mdias ont d'autres chats  fouetter ?
  Il fut un temps ou une telle annecdote, aurait fait les choux gras d'mission populaire  la con.
  Je parles d'anecdote car en efet ce n'est le fait qu'un imbcile trouve des moyens d'expression minable qui m'interple mais plutt le fait que les hyennes des mdias ne s'en soient pas fait une orgie.
  Les temps ont chang.
Vive la libert de penser ! (Un chanteur obscur du XXme sicle)

a+

----------


## Yurck

Bon ok je suis venu, j'ai vot et j'ai lu (les 8 premires pages).

En fait je savais dj pour qui j'allais voter il y a plusieurs mois. Mais j'aimes bien m'couter et me dire que moi je rflchis avant de finalement baisser mon pantalon.

Non pour bien voter il ne faudrait pas que l'on sache pour qui on vote mais plutt pourquoi.
En consquence de quoi on devrait recevoir chez soi 12 programmes sans titre autre qu'un numro.
Ces programmes seraient accompagner d'un planning de mise en oeuvre.
Aprs l'lection le numro lu dvoilerai son visage au cours d'une grande mission en prime (lisez prailleMeuh SVP) sur TF1.
Et  chaque fin de mois il viendrait  cette mme mission, on ferait une runion d'avancement. Si il ne tient pas les dlais il doit se justifier et nous (TF1) on lui met la pression (des gages).
Bien sr au bout des gages (trois?) alors DEGAGE !

Vive la sixime rpublique !

----------


## zooro

> Premier argument ANTI SARKO :
> Avez vous vu il y a quelques mois (moins de 6 je pense) une vido sur Net montrant Sarko se faire entarter ?
> Est-ce un montage ou alors nos amis les mdias ont d'autres chats  fouetter ?


Les mdia, je sais pas. Mais moi, effectivement j'en ai absolument rien  f... C'est une "information" qui ne prsente absolument aucun intrt.




> Et  chaque fin de mois il viendrait  cette mme mission, on ferait une runion d'avancement. Si il ne tient pas les dlais il doit se justifier et nous (TF1) on lui met la pression (des gages).
> Bien sr au bout des gages (trois?) alors DEGAGE !
> 
> Vive la sixime rpublique !


Ca existe dj, a s'appelle Tare Academy.  ::aie::

----------


## Yurck

> Mais *moi*, effectivement j'en ai absolument rien  f...


Comme toute la fourmillire !

----------


## Vld44

> Je suis one peut plus d'accord avec a:
> 
> Mes parents osnt retraits agricoles, ils n'ont dj pas vcu ruby sur l'ongle, mais  la retraite c'est du foutage de gueule.
> 
> La rpartition  la francaise assure une trs belle retraite aux politiques, qui touchent le salaire de leur dernire fonction  vie, quand les autres restent pauvres.
> 
> La rpartition devrait consister  augmenter les plus basses retraites en abaissant les plus fortes. 
> 
> Je suis content de trouv enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi.


Et pourquoi est-ce que je devrais cotiser plus que toi alors (en supposant que je sois mieux pay) ?

Qu'on garantisse un minimum, d'accord.
Qu'on fasse en sorte que ce minimum soit descent, d'accord.

Mais a, non merci. Si quelqu'un travaille toute sa vie et cotise en proportion, je ne vois en aucun cas pourquoi il devrait assumer la vie des autres (modulo mes 2 remarques du haut bien sr)

Amicalement, a+

Edit : attention !! tu confonds la retraite du quidam avec le rgime spcial de retraite des fonctionnaires !!!! Ca c'est injuste en effet, mais dit toi bien que c'est une exception en voie d'extinction et que c'est une bonne chose.

----------


## anitshka

moi je serais pour l'instauration d'un plafond de retraite en gros quelques soit ta cotisation, la retraite que tu percois ne dpassera pas les 3000 ca limiterai les abus et puis de toute facon si la personne avait un salaire de 10 000 par mois elle a pu mettre suffisement d'argent de cot pour pouvoir bien vivre pendant sa retraite... Avec moins d'ingalit, peut tre qu'on arriverai a les garder jusqu'a notre gnration  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> moi je serais pour l'instauration d'un plafond de retraite en gros quelques soit ta cotisation, la retraite que tu percois ne dpassera pas les 3000 ca limiterai les abus et puis de toute facon si la personne avait un salaire de 10 000 par mois elle a pu mettre suffisement d'argent de cot pour pouvoir bien vivre pendant sa retraite... Avec moins d'ingalit, peut tre qu'on arriverai a les garder jusqu'a notre gnration


c'est exactement pour a, et pour les raisons invoques dans le post prcdent (Vld44), que je trouve que le systme en vigueur au Canada, un mix rpartition/capitalisation, serait le mieux......

et qu'une retraite ne dpasse pas 3000 euros, ben celui qui toute sa vie a touch 1000 euros, tout ce que a fait, c'est que l'cart s'est rduit par rapport  la situation actuelle, mais le problme de fond n'a pas chang....

En fait  mon avis la retraite "gale" devrait tre quivalente au SMIG, comme a celui qui a le moins cotis car le plus petit salaire ne serait pas flou , et pour le reste par capitalisation ou cotisation (ce qui est quivalent)  un truc spcial de placement, sur la partie du salaire au-dessus.

----------


## Vld44

Je suis d'accord, en fixant un minimum de vieillesse j'estime que la socit rempli ses devoirs.

Aller plus loin, non. Attention  ne pas tomber dans l'envie ou la jalousie en employant des prtextes sociaux.

----------


## hegros

Le sondage prenant bientt fin je ne peux que constater que le divorce avec le PS est prononc  ::mouarf::  

En mme temps cela se comprend il ramne tout  lui ce parti. 

Bayrou monte dans les sondages ? Le Ps rpond : C'est une faon au peuple d'exprimer au PS son mcontentement. Le Pen bats le PS ? Le Ps rpond : C'est une faon au peuple de nous exprimer son mcontentement. Des allumettes dans mes chaussettes ? Cela nous est destin cela nous est destin on y croit on y croit.

Quand le PS comprendra qu'on veut les voir dehors il rpondra : C'est parce que le peuple aime nous avoir  proximit dans la rue  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

Un tat est ruin lorsqu'il n'est plus capable d'entretenir son patrimoine (le stade final est atteint lorsque les fonctionnaires ne peuvent plus, par la suite, tre pays), mais il y a pire, lorsque ce mme tat est oblig (pratiquement mis en demeure) de vendre son patrimoine pour payer les intrts de sa dette !
Au point o la France est rduite  payer un "loyer" sans jamais parvenir  combler la dette !

Pour bien faire, est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas (avec un certain cynisme  :;):  ):
- diminuer les salaires de moiti
- rduire considrablement toutes les aides sociales ( quelque niveau de ce soit, au moins pendant un certain temps et tant pis pour la casse...)
- travailler 9 heures par jour et un samedi sur deux
- rduire les congs pays  3 semaines.
- arrter de financer n'importe quoi !!!
- faire venir en France le plus de pauvres possibles des quatre coins de la plante. 
Il suffit de faire preuve d'un peu de cynisme (oui je prcise bien avec du cynisme parce que certains semblent y mettre du pragmatisme) : ce qu'ils ne peuvent consommer chez eux il pourront le faire chez nous, donc c'est inespr pour l'industrie et le commerce, donc pour notre scu, la r’traite etc… !
Ce dernier point est envisag par Bruxelles pour une simple question de pyramide d'age  l'chelon de l'Europe toute entire !
(d'ici la fin du sicle a devrait se monter  plusieurs centaines de millions... ce qui videmment... n'est pas possible... mais ... tant qu'on a pas essay... ::mouarf::  on va faire ce qu'on peut !!!)
Aprs... on pourra toujours voquer "l'identit franaise"... ::frenchy::  comme une simple fiction, un simple phantasme d'une poque... qui bien entendu, n'aura jamais exist !
...

----------


## zooro

> - travailler 9 heures par jour et un samedi sur deux
> - rduire les congs pays  3 semaines.


Bah, ce serait bien a ! Je pourrais rentrer chez moi plus tt !
Et pour les congs, l'an dernier, j'ai compltement oubli d'en prendre (j'ai d prendre 1 semaine sur toute l'anne,  cause des ponts).  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Juste un mot sur la dette publique:

Extraits d'un article du monde (http://www.lemonde.fr/web/chat/0,46-...44@45-1,0.html) :



> la dette franaise est tout  fait soutenable. Le Japon a une dette gale  129 % du PIB, contre 66 % pour la France, soit presque le double. L'Italie a plus de 100 %. Et on ne se pose aucun problme de soutenabilit de la dette pour ces pays.





> l'essentiel des dtenteurs de la dette publique en France, ce sont videmment les institutions financires et les mnages [...] la dette publique franaise est dtenue  peu prs  50 % par des trangers.


Ce qui signifie que nous nous devons de l'argent  nous mme  :8O:  
Je ne trouve pas les chiffres, mais il me parait raisonnable de penser qu'une bonne partie de cette dette est dtenue par des institutions financires (banques, assurances, socits de crdit, etc.).

Ce qui m'amne  penser, une fois de plus, que les institutions financires (dont les grosses entreprises sont les vassaux) sont les principaux responsables du soi-disant "dclin" de la France.

Si cette analyse peut apparatre quelque peu capilotracte, je m'en excuse, mais ce n'est pas le lieu pour crire un article exhaustif sur le sujet et je n'en ai pas le temps. J'en profite pour dplorer l'absence d'analyse srieuse sur ce sujet dans les mdias. Je n'attend certes rien du ct des mdias dominants, mais mme les mdias indpendants n'en parlent que de faon superficielle et souvent lamentablement dogmatique, en se contentant de mettre en exerge le fait - certes avr, mais qui ne se suffit pas  lui-mme - qu'il s'agit l d'un effet d'annonce politique.




> Un prince s'il est sage doit savoir se conduire en tous temps et en toutes manires de sorte que ses sujets aient besoin de lui. Ils seront ainsi mieux disposs  le servir avec zle et fidlit.

----------


## Vld44

Mme si la dette est soutenable, pour moi ce n'est pas sain.
Qu'on remette tout d'querre aprs on avisera pour les emprunts.

Je suis d'accord, c'est une vision subjective du fonctionnement qu'une organisation quelconque devrait avoir.

----------


## qi130

J'ai cliqu sur Bayrou.

Un des rares  ne pas enfourcher le cheval du nationalisme.

Contrairement aux 2 autres "tnors" qui pronent l'identit Franaise aujourd'hui et qui soutenaient sa dilution au travers du OUI  la constitution europenne  ::?:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tous les chiffres donns par le gouvernement sont fausss, les vrais chiffres existent et sont publis dans divers livres (par exemple la france n' pas 2 millions de chomeurs mais 4 millions, et c'est pareil pour tous le reste).

La situation de la France est 10 fois plus grave qu'on vous le dit, ne serais ce que  cause de l'volution de la pyramide des ages (Excellente mission sur ce sujet pass sur Arte, mission que personne n' vue videment).

Quand le systme de retraites  t cr en France, il y avais 8 actifs pour un retrait, bientt dans quelques annes ca sera 1 actif pour 1 retrait, ce qui ne tiendra pas le coup une seule seconde (ca ne tiens dj pas le coup).

La france cours  la catastrophe (c'est dja la catastrophe), et j'ai bien peur qu'aucun des candidats  ne pourra y faire quoi que ce soit  par vous noyer sous des promesses impossible  tenir et de la langue de bois...

Et ce que certaines personnes ne comprenent pas c'est que si rien n'est chang, mme sans rien faire : la situation ne fera que s'empirer  cause premirement de l'volution de la pyramide des ages en France et d'autre part de la mondialisation, ou la france deviens de moins en moins comptitive et donc perd petit  petit tous ses marchs. Sans "changement", un dclin "mathmatique" est invitable. Et les franais ne sont pas du tout prts pour ces changements, donc la france ne fait qu'assister  un dfil de prsidents impuissants qui ne font que "camoufler" la gravit des faits et endormir le peuple avec des discours de langue de bois qui ne solutionnent en rien les vrais problmes, voir pire encore en fesant des "dpenses somptueuses" qui ne font qu'agraver la dette et la gravit de la situation, ou alors faire voter des lois stupides dans la srie "remede pire que le mal", qui ne font qu'agraver la situation...

Il ne faudrait pas un politique comme Prsident, mais un comptable.  ::mouarf::

----------


## scaleo

> Tous les chiffres donns par le gouvernement sont fausss, les vrais chiffres existent et sont publis dans divers livres (par exemple la france n' pas 2 millions de chomeurs mais 4 millions, et c'est pareil pour tous le reste).
> 
> La situation de la France est 10 fois plus grave qu'on vous le dit, ne serais ce que  cause de l'volution de la pyramide des ages (Excellente mission sur ce sujet pass sur Arte, mission que personne n' vue videment).
> 
> Quand le systme de retraites  t cr en France, il y avais 8 actifs pour un retrait, bientt dans quelques annes ca sera 1 actif pour 1 retrait, ce qui ne tiendra pas le coup une seule seconde (ca ne tiens dj pas le coup).
> 
> La france cours  la catastrophe (c'est dja la catastrophe), et j'ai bien peur qu'aucun des candidats  ne pourra y faire quoi que ce soit  par vous noyer sous des promesses impossible  tenir et de la langue de bois...
> 
> Et ce que certaines personnes ne comprenent pas c'est que si rien n'est chang, mme sans rien faire : la situation ne fera que s'empirer  cause premirement de l'volution de la pyramide des ages en France et d'autre part de la mondialisation, ou la france deviens de moins en moins comptitive et donc perd petit  petit tous ses marchs. Sans "changement", un dclin "mathmatique" est invitable. Et les franais ne sont pas du tout prts pour ces changements, donc la france ne fait qu'assister  un dfil de prsidents impuissants qui ne font que "camoufler" la gravit des faits et endormir le peuple avec des discours de langue de bois qui ne solutionnent en rien les vrais problmes, voir pire encore en fesant des "dpenses somptueuses" qui ne font qu'agraver la dette et la gravit de la situation, ou alors faire voter des lois stupides dans la srie "remede pire que le mal", qui ne font qu'agraver la situation...
> ...



Tout a fait plus jeune j'ai fait de la SES au lyce en fait le gateau du chomage contient 4 couches et seule la premire est compt avec ds fois (aprs avoir beaucoup picol) une partie de la seconde qui est compt par notre chre gouvernement  ::aie::  .


Moi ce que j'aime bien c'est les discours genre arlette laguillet "On vas prendre/saisir une partie des benef des boites pour financer d'la daube" wahou super sauf que cette argent la boite dj la pas vol mais pour ce qui est de la bourse une bonne partie des investisseurs sont des particuliers et des tranger donc buffet et companie raconte de la grosse MER** .


Pour le reste le pays a dj touch le fond, depuis environs 20ans c'est juste qu'a l'poque sa ce voyais moins  ::aie::  . Mais le must c'est qu'en plus l'industrie est entrain de muter fini l'industrie lourde etc... (donc les mineurs pas la peine de manif sert a rien z'ete juste obsolte ..  ::aie::  ).

Je pense que le pays n'arrivera pas a ce relever il faut changer la socit a tout les niveaux et les franais ne l'accepterons jamais.... sans compter le manque de leadership de nos politiques...

Pour les retraites c'est super grave le systme est en panne depuis longtemps mais impossible de le remettre a neuf non, sinon on a droit a de jolies manifestations pour crier au scandale enfin bref....


Are you motherfuck*** ready for the new shit ?  :8-):

----------


## Pascal Jankowski

> Il ne faudrait pas un politique comme Prsident, mais un comptable.


Il faudrait avant tout rformer la gestion du budget afin de rduire le dficit sans cesse grandissant. Il faut que la France cesse de vivre au dessus de ses moyens. Budget 2007

Je ne sais pas si le lien a t dj cit. Sondage prsidentielle 2007

----------


## Vld44

Compltement d'accord avec les 3 4 derniers posts, mme si je suis beaucoup moins pessimiste.

La France a les moyens de se sortir de ce bourbier, il faut juste en effet un peu plus de rigueur comptable, un peu plus de leadership et surtout un peu moins de "moi je moi je" dans nos bouches  tous.

La dette : on peut l'absorber rapidement si on fait un effort

Le chmage : facile ! Et en ce sens pour moi bayrou est sur la bonne voie mme si c'est malheureusement  mes yeux son seul avantage par rapport  Sarkozy (pour rappel : cration de 2 units de travail par entreprise sans charges) edit : si y'a le cot de son programme aussi qui est attractif ...

La croissance : dcoule de la baisse du chmage

L'inflation : tranquille avec la BCE indpendante telle qu'elle est, on est pnard (et avec un euro fort comme a aussi, on est pnards)

La consommation : elle peut mme se payer le luxe de baisser un peu au dbut parceque de toute faon ce n'est pas "sain" de s'appuyer sur cette composante macroconomique pour financer la croissance. De plus avec moins de chmeurs, on a plus de gens qui peuvent consommer donc ...

Le seul problme pour moi c'est l'exportation, on est vraiment mauvais ... mais s'il n'y avait que a a serait vraiment le panard.

Edit 2 : j'avais oubli l'inscurit !
Si tout le monde travaille, l'inscurit diminue car moins de jalousies, moins de glandage dans la cit, moins d'intrt  chercher l'argent dans les souches illicites ...


Donc pour finir, Lepen il peut remballer sa politique autarciste ce n'est trs certainement pas comme a qu'on se sortira.

a+

----------


## GrandFather

A te lire c'est vraiment simple, on se demande pourquoi personne n'y a pens auparavant... Ah, oui, c'est vrai, j'oubliais, les franais ont peur du changement et n'aiment pas les rformes...  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Si on nous expliquait un peu l'effet attendu a long terme des reformes.

Bon ok le francais est frileux de toute facon.
Mais il y a un manque de communication je pense.

----------


## lper

J'espre en tout cas que le prochain gouvernement sera un peu plus communicatif et russira  rtablir la confiance dans nos institutions... ::roll::

----------


## Marc Lussac

::fleche::  L'*Intox* : L'tat "commande" au patron de l"INSEE un chiffre fictif du chomage en baisse pour faire croire  une baisse du chomage, juste avant les lections.

 ::fleche::  Les agents  se rebiffent contre cette farce et la publication de ces chiffres falsifis

 ::fleche::  La *vrit* : *4 450 000 chomeurs en France !*  Soit deux fois plus que le chiffre officiel.

Le dossier complet

Cela fait des annes que les politiques de fichent de vous et publient des chiffres falsifis pour faire croire  une amlioration sous leur "reigne" mais il n'en est rien, depuis de nombreuses annes, que ce soit sous la droite ou la gauche,  le chomage et la dette ne font qu'augmenter...  ::alerte::  
Depuis des annes, des politiques incomptents et corompus de tous bords ont invent de nombreuses mesures et lois idiotes non seulement trs couteuses mais surtout totalement inefficaces voir contre productives, sans jamais attaquer les vrais problemes, ce qui n' fait qu'agraver la dette et la situation de l'emploi.

A votre avis ? Est ce que les politiques Franais prennent les Franais pour des gogo ?  ::fou::

----------


## Yurck

> A votre avis ? Est ce que les politiques Franais prennent les Franais pour des gogo ?


les franais ?
ils s'en foutent, ils ont d'autres chats  fouetts.

----------


## Janitrix

Si vous voulez en savoir plus notamment sur la grande farce de l'ducation, je vous conseille un trs bon livre : La Fabrique du Crtin de Jean-Paul Brighelli. C'est un livre  prendre avec de pincettes et en le lisant il faut oublier ses prjugs car une mauvaise interprtation trop rapide serait fatale. A plus !

----------


## lou87

Cest juste pour dire quelques petits trucs qui ne vont pas en France.

Le chmage => celui-ci pourrait diminuer si lon arrtait temporairement les trangers de sinstaller en France, car on na beau dire quoi que se soit mais il commence  y avoir plus dtrangers, que de Franais en France.
Mais ceci sarrtera une fois que le chmage aura rellement et significativement diminuer, mais cela arrangera aussi les logements, qui dit moins de monde, dit plus de logement disponible pour tous

Et pour ce qui est des dlocalisations dentreprises, il faut simplement arrter de vouloir perptuellement augmenter le SMIC, pourquoi ? Car qui dit augmentation du SMIC, dit augmentation du salaire, qui dit augmentation du salaire dit augmentation des charges, qui dit augmentation des charges dit augmentation des prix et qui dit augmentation des prix dit baisse du pouvoir de consommation. Cest un cercle vicieux, il faudrait pouvoir allger les charges des entreprises, peut tre quelles resteraient en France et embaucheraient plus.

Mais il y a aussi le point cologique car si nous continuons de polluer comme a, notre civilisation risque de steindre, donc le progrs des technologies te produits non polluants serait le bienvenu.

Moi je voterais si un jour un prsident dit et RESPECTE ses engagements l. Se qui risque de ne jamais venir.

Donc forcment je trouve quelques bonnes ides chez le PEN, Sgolne par contre je naime pas trop ses ides, et faut dire quelle ma scie dtre allez en CHINE pour sa campagne prsidentielle, je me demande  quoi a sert, puisque cest aux Franais de dcider..

Mais les autres je nai pas trop retenu dides Jos Bov serait bien pour le cot cologique

Mais pour le reste je ne sais point leurs ides.

----------


## cladsam

Je vote Sarkozy parceque je trouve que bayrou et Royal c'est du flanc et que Royale est dangereuse dans son ignorance de la politique internationale ( ex: se permettre de dire aux canadiens ce qu'ils doivent faire).
J'ajoute que ce sera(it) un vote a contre-coeur parceque la politique de Sarkozy me fait peur, j'ai parfois peur notament de l'abus et du basculement de la droite vers une droite un peu extreme.
Tout ceci n'engage que moi, je ne critique ni ne juge aucun point de vue et je donne mon opinion sans dsire d'en dbattre,d'tre convaincu par qui que ce soit ni de convaincre qui que ce soit.

----------


## r0d

> Cest juste pour dire quelques petits trucs qui ne vont pas en France.


C'est juste pour te rpondre.




> Le chmage => celui-ci pourrait diminuer si lon arrtait temporairement les trangers de sinstaller en France, car on na beau dire quoi que se soit mais il commence  y avoir plus dtrangers, que de Franais en France.


Un grand patron franais peut gagner, grosso-modo et tout compris, jusqu' 1000 fois le salaire d'un smicard. Les administrations, coles, hopitaux, tout le monde manque de main d'oeuvre. Du boulot il y en a, de l'argent, il y en a, il suffirait de rpartir tout a un peu mieux.
D'autre part, les gens qui viennent s'installer en france crent de la demande, donc de l'emploi. Il a t maintes fois dmontr qu'immigration et chmage n'ont aucune correlation directe.
J'en profite pour signaler que certains hommes politiques comme Mr Le Pen et autres De Villiers, pour ne nommer personne, se font un malin plaisir  brandir des chiffres errons concernant l'immigration en France. Ces derniers mlangent allgrement les franais qui reviennent s'installer au pays, une certaine forme de tourisme, les tudiants Erasmus, et d'autres encore. Ils prennent tout a, additionnent navement, et obtiennent le sulfureux chiffre de 350.000 immigrs par ans en france. La ralit est plus proche de 50.000.
Cela dit, il y en aurait rellement 350.000 que cela ne me drangerait pas, bien au contraire, mais l, c'est un avis personnel.




> Mais ceci sarrtera une fois que le chmage aura rellement et significativement diminuer, mais cela arrangera aussi les logements, qui dit moins de monde, dit plus de logement disponible pour tous


Il y a en france environ 2 millions de logement vacants. Pour la grande majorit, il s'agit de spculation immobilire (rduire l'offre pour faire augmenter les prix) exerce par les socits immobilires. Il suffirait, une fois de plus, de rpartir les biens pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre. Ceci est, encore une fois, mon avis personnel.




> Et pour ce qui est des dlocalisations dentreprises, il faut simplement arrter de vouloir perptuellement augmenter le SMIC, pourquoi ? Car qui dit augmentation du SMIC, dit augmentation du salaire, qui dit augmentation du salaire dit augmentation des charges, qui dit augmentation des charges dit augmentation des prix et qui dit augmentation des prix dit baisse du pouvoir de consommation. Cest un cercle vicieux, il faudrait pouvoir allger les charges des entreprises, peut tre quelles resteraient en France et embaucheraient plus.


Les dlocalisations ne reprsentent en ralit que la partie cache de l'iceberg. Elles sont trs mdiatises car elles font de bons sujets de reportages, trs motionnels. Seulement une petite dizaine de milliers d'emplois sont dlocaliss chaque anne de la france vers un pays extrieur, et en grande majorit dans les pays d'Europe de l'Est (et non en Chine ou en Inde comme on l'entend souvent).

Quant  l'augmentation du SMIC, une petite relecture de Ford (puisqu'il est toujours de bon ton de citer ses ennemis lorsqu'ils ont raison) pourrait nous rappeler que c'est, d'aprs certains analystes, vecteur de croissance, par le biais de la consommation.


sources:
http://www.insee.fr/fr/home/home_page.asp
http://www.lesiteimmo.com/actualite-...s-de-logements
http://www.liberte-cherie.com/a2645-...s_vacants.html
http://edgarmenguy.over-blog.com/article-514203.html

----------


## Vld44

> Un grand patron franais peut gagner, grosso-modo et tout compris, jusqu' 1000 fois le salaire d'un smicard.


Du CAC40 peut-tre, mais ces types font leur marge  l'tranger donc hors sujet.
L'immense majorit des patrons de pme ne sont pas pays autant.




> Ils prennent tout a, additionnent navement, et obtiennent le sulfureux chiffre de 350.000 immigrs par ans en france. La ralit est plus proche de 50.000.


+1




> Il y a en france environ 2 millions de logement vacants. Il suffirait, une fois de plus, de rpartir les biens pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


Cela va  l'encontre du droit de proprit. Le problme n'est pas du fait que quelqu'un possde beaucoup mais que quelqu'un d'autre possde peu. Il faut faire en sorte que cette dernire personne "possde", mais non pas au dtriment de qui que ce soit d'autre - en quel honneur ?.

S'il y a des abus de pouvoir/position dominante, que la loi s'en mle mais l c'est un autre sujet et ce que je viens de dire est videmment faux.




> Quant  l'augmentation du SMIC, une petite relecture de Ford pourrait nous rappeler que c'est, d'aprs certains analystes, vecteur de croissance, par le biais de la consommation.


Peut-tre, mais je ne vois pas comment en France cela pourrait s'appliquer.
(je me trompe probablement, mais quand on voit l'tat des charges sociales on est en droit de se poser la question)
En outre cela peserait sur l'embauche dans les TPE, la plus grosse source potentielle d'emplois.

Amicallement, 
a+

Edit : le libralisme tel qu'il est dfinit au 19 sicle (anglo saxon donc) implique une rgulation par la loi du capitalisme. En consquence l'ide franaise d'associer cette notion avec "le fric contrle tout" est rrone, de la mme faon que notre vision du capitalisme pratiqu par les USA.

----------


## lper

> Je vote Sarkozy parceque je trouve que bayrou et Royal c'est du flanc et que Royale est dangereuse dans son ignorance de la politique internationale ( ex: se permettre de dire aux canadiens ce qu'ils doivent faire).
> J'ajoute que ce sera(it) un vote a contre-coeur parceque la politique de Sarkozy me fait peur, j'ai parfois peur notament de l'abus et du basculement de la droite vers une droite un peu extreme.


Tu aimes le risque, les sensations fortes ? Sauf que l, on est pas  la fte foraine.... ::?:

----------


## yann2

Salut


r0d j'adore et j'adhre.
Tu viens de consolider mes convictions  :;):  Tu te prsentes quand ?

----------


## Vld44

j'ai oubli de prciser dans mon post prcdent, que la consommation tait une composante "malsaine" (c'est un peu exagr comme terme mais l'ide est l) de la croissance car extrmement volatile (donc peu fiable), et de surcrot de court terme uniquement.

Au lieu d'augmenter le smic (si le but est d'accrotre la croissance) moi je baisse les charges et j'augmente l'investissement des entreprises.

Amicalement,
Seb

Edit : ne pouvant pas partir comme a, j'ajoute qu'il y a un problme important, corrolaire au niveau du smic : pourquoi est-ce que le smic est-il le mme en rgion parisienne qu'en province alors que le reste des salaires est rgul par le march ? A ce sujet, j'adhre parfaitement  la logique de Rod et prtends qu'un +15% ne serait pas de refus pour nos amis parisiens (et autres villes touches par le problme)

----------


## hegros

Si tu veux baisser les charges il faut dlocaliser certains services comme la gestion des fiches de paie par exemple  ::D:

----------


## Vld44

J'entendais par charges, charges sociales.
Mais je crois que c'tait une blague non ?  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Du CAC40 peut-tre, mais ces types font leur marge  l'tranger donc hors sujet.
> L'immense majorit des patrons de pme ne sont pas pays autant.


Oui tu as parfaitement raison. Mais les ingalits de salaires me semblent, de faon gnrale, trop importantes. Si personne n'tait pauvre, je ne verrais aucun inconvnient  ce que certains gagnent normment d'argent.




> Cela va  l'encontre du droit de proprit. Le problme n'est pas du fait que quelqu'un possde beaucoup mais que quelqu'un d'autre possde peu. Il faut faire en sorte que cette dernire personne "possde", mais non pas au dtriment de qui que ce soit d'autre - en quel honneur ?.


En l'honneur de la solidarit, ou de la fraternit. Si le mot fraternit n'apparait plus sur nos pices de monnaie, il apparait encore dans notre consitution:




> La devise de la Rpublique est Libert, galit, Fraternit.


De plus, voici quelques extrait de la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen:




> Art. 2.
> 
> Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, *la sret,* et la rsistance  l'oppression.


Je pense que quelqu'un qui ne possde pas de logement n'est pas en sret.




> Art. 17.
> 
> La proprit tant un droit inviolable et sacr, nul ne peut en tre priv, *si ce n'est lorsque la ncessit publique*, lgalement constate, l'exige videmment, et sous la condition d'une juste et pralable indemnit.


Je pense que lorsque des millions de personnes sont en danger (lacune de sret) la privation de logements inutiliss est de ncessit publique.

Ce que je vous expose ici n'est que mon point de vue. Le dbat thorique est complexe et je ne vous parle mme pas de la problmatique de l'application de tout cela (j'ai quelques ides mais a ne va pas vous plaire).




> Peut-tre, mais je ne vois pas comment en France cela pourrait s'appliquer.
> (je me trompe probablement, mais quand on voit l'tat des charges sociales on est en droit de se poser la question)
> En outre cela peserait sur l'embauche dans les TPE, la plus grosse source potentielle d'emplois.


En effet, le problme n'est pas simple. Mais l on touche une partie du problme sur laquelle je ne me prononcerais pas ici.




> r0d j'adore et j'adhre.
> Tu viens de consolider mes convictions Tu te prsentes quand ?


Lol. Merci pour ton soutiens  ::D: 
Et hum, au fait, il y a dj un candidat qui dfend les mmes ides que moi.  ::aie:: 




> j'ai oubli de prciser dans mon post prcdent, que la consommation tait une composante "malsaine" (c'est un peu exagr comme terme mais l'ide est l) de la croissance car extrmement volatile (donc peu fiable), et de surcrot de court terme uniquement.


Je suis galement d'accord avec toi sur ce point. Ce que je disais  propos du rapport entre le smic et la croissance avait pour unique but d'infirmer ce poncif de l'augmentation des salaires qui diminue la croissance.

Et l, la problmatique de la croissance (sa nature, sa gestion, son orientation et son utilisation) est quelque chose de trs complexe. Par exemple, j'observe avec un certain amusement les explorations thoriques qui jaillissent, depuis quelques annes, sur le sujet. Entre ceux qui prnent la dcroissance, ceux qui aimeraient que la france ait une croissance comparable aux pays mergents, ceux qui prnent une croissance durable, etc, etc...




> Au lieu d'augmenter le smic (si le but est d'accrotre la croissance) moi je baisse les charges et j'augmente l'investissement des entreprises.


Les charges. Voici galement un sujet fort interessant. En fait, les charges font partie de l'impt. De mme que la tva, l'impt sur le revenu, etc. Cette crispation, assez rcente, sur les charges sociales est rvlatrice de l'volution de nos socits capitalistes.

Je vais simplifier  outrance, sinon je vais y passer l'aprs-midi:
Les charges sociales font partie de l'impt. L'tat a besoin de X millions d'euros pour son budget (c'est ce point, en particulier, qui mriterait d'tre dtaill. Mais cela ncessiterait de passer en revue l'histoire des diffrentes rpubliques, en particulier la Iere, ainsi que de revenir sur des notions fondamentales comme la solidarit, l'interventionnisme, etc.). Donc s'il baisse les charges sociales, il devra augmenter
d'autres impts. Il s'agit donc de faire un choix. Sur qui faisons-nous peser l'impt? Chaque type d'impt touche certaines parties de la population. La tva, par exemple, pse sur les plus pauvres.
Si quelqu'un me cite Keynes en rponse, je mors!  :;): 

Donc pour moi, l'augmentation ou la rduction des charges sociales est un choix, et non une ncessit. Je n'ai personnellement pas d'avis tranch sur la question.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui tu as parfaitement raison. Mais les ingalits de salaires me semblent, de faon gnrale, trop importantes. Si personne n'tait pauvre, je ne verrais aucun inconvnient  ce que certains gagnent normment d'argent.
> 
> En l'honneur de la solidarit, ou de la fraternit. Si le mot fraternit n'apparait plus sur nos pices de monnaie, il apparait encore dans notre consitution:


Tout dpend de l'origine de la "richesse". Mais fondamentalement, a n'a rien  voir avec des ingailits de salaire. Ceux qui sont riches ne sont pas salaris la plupart du temps, ou alors on ne s'attaque qu' une infime partie, et plus bas sur la jalousie que sur autre chose. 





> Les charges. Voici galement un sujet fort interessant. En fait, les charges font partie de l'impt. De mme que la tva, l'impt sur le revenu, etc. Cette crispation, assez rcente, sur les charges sociales est rvlatrice de l'volution de nos socits capitalistes.
> 
> Je vais simplifier  outrance, sinon je vais y passer l'aprs-midi:
> Les charges sociales font partie de l'impt. L'tat a besoin de X millions d'euros pour son budget (c'est ce point, en particulier, qui mriterait d'tre dtaill. Mais cela ncessiterait de passer en revue l'histoire des diffrentes rpubliques, en particulier la Iere, ainsi que de revenir sur des notions fondamentales comme la solidarit, l'interventionnisme, etc.). Donc s'il baisse les charges sociales, il devra augmenter
> d'autres impts. Il s'agit donc de faire un choix. Sur qui faisons-nous peser l'impt? Chaque type d'impt touche certaines parties de la population. La tva, par exemple, pse sur les plus pauvres.
> Si quelqu'un me cite Keynes en rponse, je mors! 
> 
> Donc pour moi, l'augmentation ou la rduction des charges sociales est un choix, et non une ncessit. Je n'ai personnellement pas d'avis tranch sur la question.


Je pense que ton paragraphe prouve exactement le problme existant en France,  propos de la crispation sur les charges, tant ct patrons que partis et syndicats.

C'est un problme smantique avant tout, et *aprs* un problme de chiffres.

Si on appelait "charges" "impts", tout le monde trouverait anormal qu'un mec voulant en embaucher un autre paye d'entre 33% d'impts, en plus des impts pays par le nouvel embauch, et qu'un salari moyen paye 56 % d'impts.

Mais par contre l, on pourrait rellement mesurer le VRAI impt prlev sur tout travailleur, soit en moyenne 56 % : si on fait le total (charges sociales + prlevements sur le salaire + impts directs (sans parler des indirects), on arrive pour la plupart  56% du total (salaire+charges), ce qui serait le salaire brut pay par l'employeur.

Mais si on disait a, tout le monde se rebifferait...

Donc on contourne le problme, en divisant pour mieux rgner...  Pour le patron, il sort de toutes faons l'quivalent du salaire total brut. Et on dit aux salaris : "c'est pour votre bien, vous, vous allez payer moins d'impts"..  ::aie::  

Ce qui marche, puisqu' chaque fois qu'on parle de toucher aux charges patronales, les syndicats et la gauche rlent et manifestent, mais si on parle de passer les impts  50% pour tout le monde, tout le monde rle... alors que c'est la ralit...

----------


## cladsam

> Tu aimes le risque, les sensations fortes ? Sauf que l, on est pas  la fte foraine....



Comme je disais je ne critique et ne juge l'opinion de personne, merci de respecter cela et d'en faire autant  :;):

----------


## Vld44

> Donc s'il baisse les charges sociales, il devra augmenter
> d'autres impts.


C'est vrai, mais cette faon de voir sous-entend un postulat initial : la baisse de charges ne rapporte rien. Sans cette hypothse ce raisonnement est faux (enfin, devient de plus en plus faux bref ...) et j'ajoute mme que si cette hypothse tait vrifie, baisser les cahrges serait dbile.

J'ai parl des charges non pas car je dfends aveuglment l'entrepreneur, mais bel et bien car il s'agit d'un frein  l'embauche dans les tpe !!

Exemple imag : l'tat accorde une aide de 43x euros  toute entreprise qui embauche un rmiste. C'est parfaitement intelligent, car le rmi coute  l'tat 43x euros justement. Sauf qu'une fois salari, la personne consommera (notamment) donc c'est tout bnef.

Le rsultat est le mme avec les charges, sauf qu'au lieu d'apparatre sous la forme d'une aide directe, cela apparat sous la forme d'une aide indirecte (exonration)  l'emploi.

Vois-tu je parle en tant que tmoin direct, car je serais dj  la tte de ma socit si je pouvais embaucher sans charge *mes* premiers employs.

Amicalement,
a+

ps : trs agrable de pouvoir discuter avec quelqu'un qui n'a pas forcment la mme faon de penser.

----------


## hegros

> J'entendais par charges, charges sociales.
> Mais je crois que c'tait une blague non ?


Quoi donc ? La dlocalisation ? Beh non. Tu dlocalises donc  partir de l tu ne paies plus de charges et d'impots sur le personnel.

----------


## lper

> Comme je disais je ne critique et ne juge l'opinion de personne, merci de respecter cela et d'en faire autant


Merci pour le conseil, grand matre !
Je trouve juste trange de voter pour quelqu'un qui fout la trouille, selon tes propos ! Aucun manque de respect sinon par rapport  ton opinion....

----------


## cladsam

Un jugement toutefois quant  ma capacit a mesurer le poids de mes dcisions... "on est pas  la fte foraine" c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, moi comme je le rpte je ne juge pas j'aimerais donc que vous en fassiez autant  mon propos.

----------


## r0d

> Vois-tu je parle en tant que tmoin direct, car je serais dj  la tte de ma socit si je pouvais embaucher sans charge *mes* premiers employs.


Ce que tu dis est exact, et a prouve bien que la thorie c'est une chose, mais la pratique c'est autre chose.
Dans l'tat actuel de mes connaissances et de mes rflexions sur le sujet, je ne vois que deux systmes qui peuvent rsoudre de faon claire et dfinitive les problme des charges aux entreprises. Le libralisme total (ou anarchisme capitaliste) et le collectivisme. Chacun ayant ses revers de mdailles.
Car l'exemple que tu donnes et qui consiste  donner de l'argent  une entreprise qui embauche un rmiste, a semble une bonne ide, mais c'est dj ce que fait l'tat franais depuis la IIIeme rpublique, et a s'appelle "allgement des charges sociales" (ou cotisations sociales) (http://www.travail.gouv.fr/sous-doss...156&id_mot=285)
L'ide semble bonne, mais a ne fonctionne pas. Pourquoi? J'ai ma petite ide la dessus m'enfin bon...

----------


## Vld44

je n'ai pas dit a au hasard  ::D:  c'tait un VRAI exemple  ::):

----------


## lper

Dsol de vous avoir vex, c'tait juste une pointe d'humour...
Une manire aussi de donner mon avis sur ce fameux dbat de l'inscurit, cette politique de rpression, thme que j'ai ressenti soujacent  votre post (rien  voir avec le fait de vous juger personnellement).

----------


## cladsam

> Dsol de vous avoir vex, c'tait juste une pointe d'humour...
> Une manire aussi de donner mon avis sur ce fameux dbat de l'inscurit, cette politique de rpression, thme que j'ai ressenti soujacent  votre post (rien  voir avec le fait de vous juger personnellement).


Dit comme ca, je ne vous en veux pas ... sinon pour rpondre  votre interrogation car elle est lgitime, chacun des candidats  sa faon et pour ses raisons me fait peur  court ou moyen terme.
Donc je vote pour ce que j'estime etre la solution qui me fait le moins peur sans pour autant perdre de vue qu'il s'agit quand mme d'une solution qui me fait peur.

----------


## lper

> Dit comme ca, je ne vous en veux pas ...


Moi de mme, surtout je pense vis  vis d'un judoka... :;):

----------


## cladsam

> Moi de mme, surtout je pense vis  vis d'un judoka...


Oui enfin en tant que judoka je suis un passionn mais d'un bien pitre niveau  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Dans l'tat actuel de mes connaissances et de mes rflexions sur le sujet, je ne vois que deux systmes qui peuvent rsoudre de faon claire et dfinitive les problme des charges aux entreprises. Le libralisme total (ou anarchisme capitaliste) et le collectivisme. Chacun ayant ses revers de mdailles....


je ne vois pas le rapport avec les charges. Les charges non rien  voir avec un systme conomique... c'est une solution franco-franaise pour lever des impts, un impt particulier, et dont l'affectation a t dcide. En dehors de a, aucune influence du systme conomique sous-jacent. 


Par exemple, dans un pays capitaliste mais social en mme temps (si si a existe, Sude, Canada par exemple), tu ne payes pas de charges : les impts sont prlevs  la source sur le salaire de l'employ, et pour le patron,  la fin de l'anne, un simple bilan : tant de revenus, tant de dpenses, donc tant d'impts...

----------


## r0d

Oui, visiblement a ne fonctionne pas trop mal, mais a reste, pour moi, imparfait. En sude, par exemple, il y a un "impt sur le capital". Je ne suis pas conomiste, mais je crois que c'est quasiment la mme chose que les charges sociales en France. Et d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, le fait que ce soit prlev  la source, ou " la fin", a ne change rien, enfin, pas d'un point de vue macro-conomique.
Cela dit, j'avoue que l'conomie n'est pas mon domaine de prdilection, je dis peut-tre des neries.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, visiblement a ne fonctionne pas trop mal, mais a reste, pour moi, imparfait. En sude, par exemple, il y a un "impt sur le capital". Je ne suis pas conomiste, mais je crois que c'est quasiment la mme chose que les charges sociales en France. Et d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, le fait que ce soit prlev  la source, ou " la fin", a ne change rien, enfin, pas d'un point de vue macro-conomique..


oui, mais a viterait les "crispations" comme on a cit plus haut. Ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un impt, que soit le patron paye, soit que le salari paye si le patron payait l'ensemble au salari.

Donc, plutt que de s'insurger sur le fait "qu"on veuille baisser les charges" (ce qui revient  baisser l'impt du salari) , ou au contraire  vouloir "augmenter les charges" (ce qui implique que ,  salaire gal (rel) pour le salari, l'employeur paiera plus), c'est bien plus simple et mesurable et sans acrimonie : chacun paye ses impts par rapport  ce qu'il a gagn....

----------


## r0d

C'est pas faux...  :;): 
Mais pourquoi ne fait-on pas la mme chose en france? Plus de feuille d'impt, plus de conseiller fiscal, et puis c'est vrai que c'est plus clair!
Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu un candidat parler de a.

----------


## souviron34

bah parce que tout le monde s'accroche  l'histoire ... parce que historiquement a c'est cr comme a... Et puis en plus, c'est leur fond de commerce aux uns comme aux autres.... 

Aux salaris, a donne l'illusion qu'ils payent moins d'impts et que le patron en paye plus, donc c'est bon pour la popularit des candidats/partis (bien que ce soit faux, mais comme personne le dit....) . Et que donc a donne l'illusion qu'en rclamant une augmentation des charges patronales, c'est les patrons qui payent, alors que c'est l'tat qui prend les sous que le patron aurait pu donner aux salaris.

Aux patrons a donne un os  ronger en revendications, pour s'en dbarasser...  et donc pour pas tre d'accord avec les syndicats...

a se mord la queue.....

----------


## davestar

Et un vote de plus pour Bayrou de ma part.

C'est marrant le sondage ne reflete pas la mme chose que les sondages nationnaux.
Est ce que les developpeurs votent differemment ou c'est les sondages nationaux qui disent nimporte quoi ?

----------


## titoumimi

je pense que comme dans les sondages nationaux, beaucoup ne sont pas dcids, et donc ne se sont pas exprims... M'enfin, effectivement, on est un poil  contre-courant.

Pis bon, on est pas super reprsentatifs de la population franaise...  vue de nez, je dirai une majorit de mles entre 25 et 40 ans, avec une certaine situation tout de mme...

----------


## lper

> Pis bon, on est pas super reprsentatifs de la population franaise...  vue de nez, je dirai une majorit de mles entre 25 et 40 ans, avec une certaine situation tout de mme...


En effet, si j'tais dans la mer... je n'hsiterais pas une seconde, a serait le facteur !

----------


## beegees

Bonne initiative de la personne qui a lanc ce sondage.

Je suis belge, je vis en Belgique et je ne voterai donc pas en France.

Je me permets quand mme de venir ici pour mettre mon avis.

Si j'aurai l'opportunit de vter, je vterai Nicolas Sarkozy, je suis d'accord avec ces principes qui est entre autre le travail.

C'est un gars comme lui qui nous manque en Belgique !

beegees

----------


## Mdinoc

> je suis d'accord avec ces principes qui est entre autre le travail


Du travail ?
Dans le programme de Sarko ?

Ses projets sur les heures supplmentaires sont une machine  fabriquer des chomeurs, donc tu me diras o est le travail avec lui...

Pour tous les informaticiens, sarko est l'homme  abattre. Lui et l'UMP ont fait trop de dgts pour qu'on se permette de les avoir sur le dos encore cinq ans...

----------


## beegees

C'est bien sre mon avis perso, a n'engage personne d'autre que moi.

Ce que je te dis ici c'est par rapport  ce que j'ai pu voire  la tl et entendu  la tlvision.

Bon maintenant, comme je l'ai dit, je ne voterai pour personne vue que je suis belge, je voulais juste donner mon avis.

C'est bien pour a que le sondage  t fait.

A bientt Mdinoc.

beegees

----------


## Wormus

J'ai vot pour Bayrou, c'est le seul  vouloir rellement baiss la dette de l'Etat !! (mme si certains autres le disent ils sont vraiment pas crdibles et rien dans leur programme ne le montre)

Quand on sait qu'une grosse partie de nos impts sert  financer les intrts de la dette, franchment a fout les nerfs !!
Donc comme Bayrou, ok pour faire des investissements mais pas d'emprunt pour le fonctionnement de l'Etat.

Et puis pour finir si on veut pas un dmago, c'est soit lui, soit les extrmes (qui ont comme programme de faire des choses absurdes et/ou dangereuses)

----------


## Dia_FR

> Je suis belge, je vis en Belgique et je ne voterai donc pas en France.
> 
> Je me permets quand mme de venir ici pour mettre mon avis.
> 
> Si j'aurai l'opportunit de vter, je vterai Nicolas Sarkozy, je suis d'accord avec ces principes qui est entre autre le travail.
> 
> C'est un gars comme lui qui nous manque en Belgique !


personnellement j'aurai un peu peur de voir cet homme  la tte de l'tat, je pense que parmi ses propositions, beaucoup sont dangereuses et je crains par dessus tout la confiance qu'il a en lui-mme et en ses ides,  ce point c'est de l'aveuglement
si j'tais d'accord avec ce qu'il dit, videmment, je trouverai que c'est un point positif

mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel et je respecte tout  fait les choix / opinions de chacun, ne vous offusquez donc pas, pour ceux qui ont rpondu "sarkozy"  ce sondage

(mais si tu veux, on peut vous le filer en mme temps que Johnny Halliday... je plaisante  ::roll::  )

----------


## granquet

> Pour tous les informaticiens, sarko est l'homme  abattre. Lui et l'UMP ont fait trop de dgts pour qu'on se permette de les avoir sur le dos encore cinq ans...


je ne peux que plussoyer ... en tant qu'informaticien motard, je l'ai pas vraiment dans mes petits papiers  ::aie::

----------


## Neo41

Moi j'aime bien le petit Bayrou  ::D:  

De toute faon, mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout ce qu'il dit (et je connais pas non plus tout son programme), mais rien que par limination je ne vois pas qui voter d'autre...

----------


## pseudocode

J'ai vot blanc.

Je suis pour une reforme de la 5eme rpublique et l'adoption d'une dmocratie semi-directe, comme le fait la suisse.

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas assez de controle des elus par les citoyens. Les elus sont a peu prs libre de faire ce qu'ils veulent une fois qu'ils ont obtenu leur mandat. Les seules armes des citoyens sont les mouvement populaires (manifestations, greves, ...) ou les groupes de pression (syndicats, ...). 

J'ai lu les programmes des differents candidats, et meme si certains veulent encadrer un peu plus les lus, aucun ne veut laisser le dernier mot au citoyens... trop peur sans doute... souvenez vous du referendum sur la constitution europenne...  ::?:

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas assez de controle des elus par les citoyens. Les elus sont a peu prs libre de faire ce qu'ils veulent une fois qu'ils ont obtenu leur mandat. Les seules armes des citoyens sont les mouvement populaires (manifestations, greves, ...) ou les groupes de pression (syndicats, ...). 
> ...


Absolument d'accord....

Et d'ailleurs , pour les syndicats, je pense qu'une des raisons des blocages et de la stagnation du "dialogue social", vient du fait qu'ils ne sont plus reprsentatifs, mais qu'ils sont toujours considrs comme les "interlocuteurs sociaux".

En effet, les lections prudhommales  la fin des annes 70 montraient une participation de 67% en 1979, contre 33% en 2002 (voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89l...e_%28France%29).

Quant aux lus, effectivement ils bnficient malheureusement d'une stature de "notables" qui fait que peu de gens ralisent le fait que ce sont EUX qui les payent, et que donc ils sont  leur service, et non pas le contraire... Et que par consquent non seulement ils ne sont pas "notables", mais juste dlgus par le peuple pour grer ses affaires, et que par consquent ils doivent rendre des comptes sur la manire dont ils dpensent l'argent du contribuable....

----------


## pinocchio

> Et d'ailleurs , pour les syndicats, je pense qu'une des raisons des blocages et de la stagnation du "dialogue social", vient du fait qu'ils ne sont plus reprsentatifs, mais qu'ils sont toujours considrs comme les "interlocuteurs sociaux".
> 
> En effet, les lections prudhommales  la fin des annes 70 montraient une participation de 67% en 1979, contre 33% en 2002 (voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89l...e_%28France%29).


Ce que tu dis pour les syndicats n'est-il pas galement vrai pour les politiques? Quel est le pourcentage rel de votant sur le nombre rl de votant possible? Bien sr en dcomptant votre nul et blanc des comptes et si c'tait possible, en retirant des votes contestataires qui ne sont pas des votes pour mais contre (moi-mme je vote de manire contestaire, bien souvent, au premier tour donc ce n'est pas une critique).

----------


## free07

> Envoy par r0d
> 
>  a crit :
> Un grand patron franais peut gagner, grosso-modo et tout compris, jusqu' 1000 fois le salaire d'un smicard.
> 
> 
> Du CAC40 peut-tre, mais ces types font leur marge  l'tranger donc hors sujet.
> L'immense majorit des patrons de pme ne sont pas pays autant.


C'est vrai qu'il y a + de 'petits' et 'moyens' patrons en France que de grands patrons mais le problme reste entier car on oublie une chose primordiale sur la diffrence des salaires.
Prenons un couple avec un enfant qui gagne 2100 / mois.
Disons que ce couple a besoin de 2000  / mois pour vivre dcement, cad avoir un logement confortable, se nourrir, se vetir, l'ducation de l'enfant, avoir une voiture ( voir 2) pour aller au boulot, etc.

Maintenant prenons un autre couple qui gagne 4200  / mois.

Que va t'on penser sur la diffrence de salaire ? Que le second couple gagne *deux fois plus* que le premier ? *C'est ce que l'on pense en gnral mais c'est faux* car on oublie l'argent ncessaire pour vivre.

*En fait, voii la diffrence relle sur les deux salaires :*
Le 1er couple gagne en ralit 100  / mois ( 2100 - 2000 )
Le 2nd couple gagne en ralit 2200  /mois ( 4200 - 2000 )

pour rappel : 2000  tant le minimum ncessaire pour vivre.

*Donc le 2nd couple ne gagne pas deux fois plus que le 1er, comme on pourrait le penser mais 22 fois plus* ( 2200/100 )

*Alors, dire qu'un patron qui gagne en fait pas autant qu'on le croit avec en moyenne 4  5 000  /mois, gagne en fait un trs gros salaire par rapport  un smicard !*
Et je ne parle pas des grands patrons du CAC40 !
Cela peut paraitre pas primordiale pour certains car on a trop souvent tendance  penser que le 1er calcul est juste (x2)  alors qu'il est compltement faux et non rprsentatif de la realit.

Je peux vous dire que tous les couples avec un enfant que je connais qui vivent  trois avec un smic chacun, donc  peu prs 2100  / mois ont du mal  joindre les deux bouts...
...Et comprennent tout  fait que le rapport entre les salaires est bien plus norme qu'on le pense.

----------


## cladsam

> C'est vrai qu'il y a + de 'petits' et 'moyens' patrons en France que de grands patrons mais le problme reste entier car on oublie une chose primordiale sur la diffrence des salaires.
> Prenons un couple avec un enfant qui gagne 2100 / mois.
> Disons que ce couple a besoin de 2000  / mois pour vivre dcement, cad avoir un logement confortable, se nourrir, se vetir, l'ducation de l'enfant, avoir une voiture ( voir 2) pour aller au boulot, etc.
> 
> Maintenant prenons un autre couple qui gagne 4200  / mois.
> 
> Que va t'on penser sur la diffrence de salaire ? Que le second couple gagne *deux fois plus* que le premier ? *C'est ce que l'on pense en gnral mais c'est faux* car on oublie l'argent ncessaire pour vivre.
> 
> *En fait, voii la diffrence relle sur les deux salaires :*
> ...



Et le calcul inclue t'il le fait que le premier couple ait droit  la prime pour l'emploi et pas le 2eme ? Le calcul inclu t'l la diffrence en terme d'impot ? Potentiellement si les 2 couple ssont locataires, le calcul inclue t'il les aides potentielle existantes pour le premier couple et pas pour le second ?
Sans allez plus loin je dirai juste que les chiffres, il faut faire attention lorsqu'on les manipule ... on peut leur faire dire n'importe quoi ...

----------


## pinocchio

free07,
Attention, dans ta dmarche (qui est bonne dans l'ensemble  mon avis), tu as oubli ce que beaucoup vont crier trs fort.
Les impts et les aides ne sont pas prises en compte. Ils ont raison galement;
Refais ton calcul en dcomptant les impts de chacun des deux couples et ajoutant les aides  chacun et l tu pourras faire une vrai comparaison.
cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## free07

> Et le calcul inclue t'il le fait que le premier couple ait droit  la prime pour l'emploi et pas le 2eme ? Le calcul inclu t'l la diffrence en terme d'impot ? Potentiellement si les 2 couple ssont locataires, le calcul inclue t'il les aides potentielle existantes pour le premier couple et pas pour le second ?
> Sans allez plus loin je dirai juste que les chiffres, il faut faire attention lorsqu'on les manipule ... on peut leur faire dire n'importe quoi ...


Certes, j'ai simplifi, heureusement d'ailleurs car on pourrait aller trs loin dans les exemples, mais meme en incluant tout ce que tu pourrais trouver d"existant comme aide, ce que je dis reste vrai.

Ce n'est pas avec une aide au logement de qques centaines d"euros et une diffrence de paiement d'impot de qques centaine d'euros par mois (grand miximum) qui va contredire ce que j'exprime.

Je ne fais pas dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres contrairement  ce que tu voudrais dire, je simplifie seulement pour etre bien comprhensible en faisant simplement un rapide calcul pour dmontrer qu'on reste encore avec des ides fausses sur les diffrences salariales...
Et que cette diffrence est primordiale pour une meilleure galit sociale.
Certes, il y a en France des gens qui sont encore bien plus dans le besoin que mon couple de smicard, mais parlons de majorit, c'est encore plus reprsentatif et n'oublions pas bien sur, les exclus.

Bien cordialement.

----------


## Neo41

Ce que je trouve surtout dommage ce sont ceux qui votent blanc. Je les comprends, mais en mme c'est gaspiller sa voix. Parce qu'entre deux mals il y a toujours un moindre que l'autre...

----------


## pinocchio

> Je ne fais pas dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres contrairement  ce que tu voudrais dire, je simplifie seulement pour etre bien comprhensible en faisant simplement un rapide calcul pour dmontrer qu'on reste encore avec des ides fausses sur les diffrences salariales...


Malheureusement, si tu leur fais dire un peu n'importe quoi car tu simplifies beaucoup trop. Je ne te dis pas cela agressivement, car je suis entirement d'accord avec toi sur le fond mais tes chiffres sont trop errons.
car d'un ct, le couple de smicard (le net d'un smicard est plus de 984 que de 1100 mais j'ai repris tes chiffres) touche 1524 de prime pour l'emploi. 
De l'autre le couple paye 3299 d'impt. Ce qui fait 4823 d'cart en moins, quand tu ajoutes les aides (que je n'ai pas le temps de calculer), il est vrai que le coefficient devient bien moindre...
En donnant des vrais chiffres, on arrive mieux  faire admettre ce que l'on dit, ca fait moins dmago.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## cladsam

> Certes, j'ai simplifi, heureusement d'ailleurs car on pourrait aller trs loin dans les exemples, mais meme en incluant tout ce que tu pourrais trouver d"existant comme aide, ce que je dis reste vrai.
> 
> Ce n'est pas avec une aide au logement de qques centaines d"euros et une diffrence de paiement d'impot de qques centaine d'euros par mois (grand miximum) qui va contredire ce que j'exprime.
> 
> Je ne fais pas dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres contrairement  ce que tu voudrais dire, je simplifie seulement pour etre bien comprhensible en faisant simplement un rapide calcul pour dmontrer qu'on reste encore avec des ides fausses sur les diffrences salariales...
> Et que cette diffrence est primordiale pour une meilleure galit sociale.
> Certes, il y a en France des gens qui sont encore bien plus dans le besoin que mon couple de smicard, mais parlons de majorit, c'est encore plus reprsentatif et n'oublions pas bien sur, les exclus.
> 
> Bien cordialement.


Il faut se mfier du terme "exclu" et des belles paroles sur les diffrences de salaire. IL est normal qu'il y ait des diffrences de salaires entre un ingnieur et un ouvrier. Cela ne me choque pas. ALors suis-je un fils a papa retro qui comprends rien aux besoins des gens ? 
NOn :
 - mon pre est ouvrier
 - ma mre est sans emploi
 - il y a 3 ans j'tais ouvrier, je faisais les 3*8 dans une fonderie ... je sais ce qu'est la difficult de s'en sortir, je suis pass par des mois a manger des sachets de nouilles asiatiques deshydrates pour pouvoir reprendre des tudes... je confirme aussi que malgr ton calcul je n'ai pas pour vivre 22 fois plus d'argent qu'avant pas meme 10 fois.
Le problme d'aprs moi ce n'ets pas les diffrences de salaires, elles se justifient, ce n'est pas non plus les salaires levs des patrons qui assument des heures incalculables a prendre sous pression des dcisions dont chacune pourrait etre un desastre pour l'emploi de dizaines de personnes...
Le problme c'est que les salaires les plus bas sont trop bas ... il vaut mieux etre caissier a luxembourg ville qu'analyste programmeur debutant dans les ardennes ...
Bref ma vision des choses c'est qu'il ne faut pas opposer les "heureux riches " pour qui tout va bien au "malheureux pauvres a qui tout arrive". Ca, c'est clich, exactement le genre de clichs qui mnent au "diviser pour mieux rgner " tant apprci des politiciens qui justifient ainsi leur existence via le pseudo-clivage gauche/ droite made in ENA.
La ralit est plus complexe et ce qu'il faut ce n'est pas amener les salaires au meme niveau (communisme) ni baisser les salaires des plus riches (nivellement par le bas coupl au communisme) mais augmenter les salaires des plus dmunis ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce ne sont pas forcment les salaires des riches qui en soit peuvent paratre exagrs ou injustes.

Ce sont surtout les "revenus du capital" : De l'argent qu'on gagne non pas en travaillant, mais en ayant de l'argent...
Et des placements  15% garantis, autrement dits "usines  chmeurs"...

----------


## free07

> Il faut se mfier du terme "exclu" et des belles paroles sur les diffrences de salaire. IL est normal qu'il y ait des diffrences de salaires entre un ingnieur et un ouvrier. Cela ne me choque pas. ALors suis-je un fils a papa retro qui comprends rien aux besoins des gens ? 
> NOn :
>  - mon pre est ouvrier
>  - ma mre est sans emploi
>  - il y a 3 ans j'tais ouvrier, je faisais les 3*8 dans une fonderie ... je sais ce qu'est la difficult de s'en sortir, je suis pass par des mois a manger des sachets de nouilles asiatiques deshydrates pour pouvoir reprendre des tudes... je confirme aussi que malgr ton calcul je n'ai pas pour vivre 22 fois plus d'argent qu'avant pas meme 10 fois.
> Le problme d'aprs moi ce n'ets pas les diffrences de salaires, elles se justifient, ce n'est pas non plus les salaires levs des patrons qui assument des heures incalculables a prendre sous pression des dcisions dont chacune pourrait etre un desastre pour l'emploi de dizaines de personnes...
> Le problme c'est que les salaires les plus bas sont trop bas ... il vaut mieux etre caissier a luxembourg ville qu'analyste programmeur debutant dans les ardennes ...
> Bref ma vision des choses c'est qu'il ne faut pas opposer les "heureux riches " pour qui tout va bien au "malheureux pauvres a qui tout arrive". Ca, c'est clich, exactement le genre de clichs qui mnent au "diviser pour mieux rgner " tant apprci des politiciens qui justifient ainsi leur existence via le pseudo-clivage gauche/ droite made in ENA.
> La ralit est plus complexe et ce qu'il faut ce n'est pas amener les salaires au meme niveau (communisme) ni baisser les salaires des plus riches (nivellement par le bas coupl au communisme) mais augmenter les salaires des plus dmunis ...


Je comprends tout  fait ce que tu dis, mais je suppose que dans ton cas, ton salaire va voluer certainement plus que le smicard qui sont au smic depuis plus de 10 ans ( si si j'en connais ) et dont l'cart que tu estimes x10 va etre bien plus important dans qques annes, je me trompe ?

Je ne cherche pas  opposer les riches aux pauvres, je considre aussi qu'une personnes qui a des responsablilits doit gagner plus qu'un personne qui en a moins, heureusement sinon  part le fait d'aimer son job, je ne vois pas d'interet  accepter des postes  plus grande responsabilits.

Je cherche simplement  dire que la diffrence des salaires est bien plus importante qu'on le dit et qu'on le pense. Et pour rpondre aussi  pinocchio, je sais bien que le smic n'est pas  1100 net.
Je n'ai pas le temps actuellement, mais ds que j'ai le temps, je vais aller dans des calculs dtaills, vu qu'il faudrait le faire. :-)

----------


## lakitrid

> Ce que je trouve surtout dommage ce sont ceux qui votent blanc. Je les comprends, mais en mme c'est gaspiller sa voix. Parce qu'entre deux mals il y a toujours un moindre que l'autre...


Un vote blanc est tout aussi expressif qu'un autre vote. C'est juste que les media "oublis" d'en parler. Je prefererais voter blanc que de ne pas aller voter par exemple. Mme si au final ca revient au mme. Enfin bon a priori je ne voterai pas blanc.
Le gaspillage c'est l'abstention.

----------


## longbeach

Sgolne Royal car c'est 
1) une femme
2) c'est la gauche  ::king::

----------


## Janitrix

> Sgolne Royal car c'est 
> 1) une femme
> 2) c'est la gauche


Je trouve stupide la premire raison, elle rvle une grande navet que je retrouve chez ma grand mre par exemple : ce n'est pas parce que c'est une femme qu'elle va changer le monde. J'carte les prjugs tout aussi stupide selon lesquels les femmes sont moins bonnes en politique car elles ont la faiblesses de l'esprit ou je ne sais quelle connerie encore, mais mettre en avant le fait que ce soit une femme... Je respect ton avis, mais je trouve a regrettable. Ensuite, gauche... Je n'est pas assez d'exprience pour en parler serieusement mais je trouve que le discours de gauche est un peu trop ax sur le social. D'accord, ils en ont fait leur "combat", mais il n'y a pas que le social, et un gouvernement ne peut pas s'amuser  faire du social sans une base conomique solide et fiable, ce qui n'est pas le cas du systeme conomique de gauche, normal il n'y en a pas, selon moi bien sur. Sgolne propose de faire un prt de 10 000 sans intret   chaque nouveau jeune ( 21 ans je crois) pour "dmarrer dans la vie". Une question se pose : o va telle trouver l'argent ? Dites moi que le pays est riche, je vous rponds qu'il va bien plus mal que l'on veuille nous le dire, et plutt que faire un pret au rendement incertain, investissons dans l'ducation ou la sant, secteurs mal entretenus. Je respect ton avis, bien que je le trouve infond, rapide, et construit sur des prjugs populaires.

----------


## Neuromancien2

Je voterai  droite. L'ignorance et l'incomptence de S. Royal est flagrante. Les socialistes n'ont pas l'ombre d'un projet politique, et leur candidate se contente d'assner des formules creuses et dmagogiques. Je pense que si Royal arrivait au pouvoir, ce serait une catastrophe.

----------


## Mdinoc

Une catastropje peut-tre, mais je pense que ce serait une catastrophe encore plus grave si Sarko est lu.
Avec Sgo, les catastrophes se produiront au petit bonheur. Avec Sarko, les catastrophes sont dj planifies, il va nous les enfoncer mticuleusement dans le %3s. Et l, a va faire trs mal...

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

Bonsoir,
J'ai pas tout lu mais c'est pas interdit de publier des sondages  moins de X jours d'une lection ?

L.

----------


## mobscene

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai pas tout lu mais c'est pas interdit de publier des sondages  moins de X jours d'une lection ?
> 
> L.



Mouarf de toute faon le pays est entrain de sombrer et vas bientot disparaitre dans les profondeurs de l'ocan faon Titanic autant s'amuser un peu avant  ::aie::   :8-):  .

Perso j'aimerai bien monter ma boite un jour mais pas en France, mais aux USA que j'adore  :8-):  . Monter une boite en France c'est du suicide tu est ruin avant mme d'avoir gagn 1  ::aie::

----------


## Neo41

> Mouarf de toute faon le pays est entrain de sombrer et vas bientot disparaitre dans les profondeurs de l'ocan faon Titanic autant s'amuser un peu avant   .
> 
> Perso j'aimerai bien monter ma boite un jour mais pas en France, mais aux USA que j'adore  . Monter une boite en France c'est du suicide tu est ruin avant mme d'avoir gagn 1



Toi c'est pas la peine que tu dises pour qui tu vas voter c'est assez clair comme a  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Question bte : pourquoi le nom de Sgolne Royal est en italique dans le sondage? Image subliminale?
Pour ceux qui disent que Royal n'a pas de programme, ils feraient mieux de se renseigner un peu avant, ses 100 propositions ne sont pas rien. J'ai t voir d'autres programmes de candidats (Voynet, Bayrou, Sarko, ...), la plupart ne sont pas aussi prcis que celles-ci.

----------


## pinocchio

> Question bte : pourquoi le nom de Sgolne Royal est en italique dans le sondage? Image subliminale?


Juste que tu as vot pour elle. C'est la signification de l'italique

----------


## haltabush

::oops::  
ok merci de l'info ^^

----------


## zais_ethael

Pourquoi il n'y a pas un vote "Je suis Belge (ou Canadien, ou immigr), je n'ai pas mon mot  dire." ???

----------


## mobscene

> Toi c'est pas la peine que tu dises pour qui tu vas voter c'est assez clair comme a


Bah je vais vot blanc lol

Tu pensais que j'allais vot pour qui ????

Me dit pas Besancenot  ::aie::

----------


## mobscene

> Pourquoi il n'y a pas un vote "Je suis Belge (ou Canadien, ou immigr), je n'ai pas mon mot  dire." ???


Bah dit rien ...

----------


## Neo41

> Bah je vais vot blanc lol
> 
> Tu pensais que j'allais vot pour qui ????
> 
> Me dit pas Besancenot


Oups..Moi j'aurais dis Sarko vu que t'avais l'air amoureux des states  ::aie::

----------


## mobscene

> Oups..Moi j'aurais dis Sarko vu que t'avais l'air amoureux des states



Ah parce qu'aimer les USA c'est tre pour Sarko  ::yaisse2::   ::king::  magnifique je savais que le pays avait touch le fond mais il gratte carrement dans le bton  ::aie::  


 ::king::   ::king::   ::lahola::   ::scarymov::

----------


## bidou

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai pas tout lu mais c'est pas interdit de publier des sondages  moins de X jours d'une lection ?
> 
> L.


Il est interdit de faire paraitre un sondage actualis 24 heures avant une lection. Dans le cas de celui ci, il sera donc verrouill le 21/04  00h

----------


## yann2

> Pourquoi il n'y a pas un vote "Je suis Belge (ou Canadien, ou immigr)


Vu la question, je vois pas trop l'intrt d'ajouter une entre "Je suis Belge"




> je n'ai pas mon mot  dire." ???


Ben il suffit de cliquer pourtant  ::roll::  Ca marche aussi bien pour les franais que pour les belges  ::aie::

----------


## _solo

> Il est interdit de faire paraitre un sondage actualis 24 heures avant une lection. Dans le cas de celui ci, il sera donc verrouill le 21/04  00h


 :8O:   :8O:  
c'est vrai ca et pour toutes les elections ou uniquement pour les presidentiels.

----------


## EMC51

> 100% contre sarko (parce que c'est l'UMP, et l'UMP c'est DADVSI)


Au risque de passer pour un idiot mais a veut  dire quoi DADVSI ?...

Moi je voterai pas sgo : suis  mon compte et pas maso !

----------


## Mdinoc

Droits Accords Directement  Vivendi pour son Soutien Indfectible.

Plus srieusement, Droits d'Auteur et Droits Voisins dans la Socit de l'Information.

Sauf qu'en fait de "droits d'auteur", il faudrait plutt appeler cela Droit d'diteur, car cette loi ne fait rien pour les auteurs eux-mmes, et a t considrablement pouss par Vivendi.
Certains "missaires" de Vivendi ont mme t photographies dans une salle o seuls les dputs sont supposs pouvoir entrer...


Cette loi est une attaque dans le dos pour tous les dveloppeurs de logiciels lecteurs multimdia libres, et bien sr pour tous les consommateurs.

----------


## puppusse79

il manque dominique voynet  votre liste

----------


## bidou

> c'est vrai ca et pour toutes les elections ou uniquement pour les presidentiels.


Pour toute les lections, article L-49 du code lectoral

----------


## Currahee

> il manque dominique voynet  votre liste


Une deuxime colo ? aprs celui ou celle qui a donn sa petite voix  lepage. Y a pas beaucoup d'ecolos pur et durs sur le forum  :8O:

----------


## bidou

c'est  dire qu'on peut avoir des ides cologistes sans ncessairement croire que la seule solution consiste  retourner chasser le caribou au couteau suisse en se chauffant  l'olienne de jardin  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> c'est  dire qu'on peut avoir des ides cologistes sans ncessairement croire que la seule solution consiste  retourner chasser le caribou au couteau suisse en se chauffant  l'olienne de jardin


 ::mouarf3:: 
+1

----------


## stephane eyskens

> Une deuxime colo ? aprs celui ou celle qui a donn sa petite voix  lepage. Y a pas beaucoup d'ecolos pur et durs sur le forum


T'as raison dites-donc  :8O:  . En mme temps c'est normal puisque tout le monde s'en fout....La socit de consommation et la mondialisation ne laissent pas la place  l'cologie. Bon, moi je vote pas pour l'un des candidats mentionns car je ne suis pas Franais  ::aie::  . Par contre, concernant l'cologie, frquentant quelques scientifiques tudiant la climatologie et ses drives, je commence  tre convaincu que la nature va bientt nous rappeler qu'il va falloir devenir colo... ::aie::  et...pas das 200 ans. 

Aux sceptiques qui crient " mort les alarmistes" je voudrais leur dire qu'il serait grand temps d'ouvrir les yeux car je crois que n'importe qui ayant >= 30 ans aura dj pu constater des changements climatiques effarants en seulement ....20 ans alors mme que nous vivons dans une rgion tempre (je parle pour la Belgique). 

Enfin, moi j'ai pas d'enfants et n'en aurai certainement jamais, je pourrais gostement me dire que quoi qu'il arrive, je ne connatrai pas encore trop de drames mais que ceux qui ont une descendance y pensent.  ::?:  

Vous l'aurez compris, je suis sensible  la cause cologique sans pour autant retourner chasser le caribou comme dirait bidou  ::mouarf::  mais bon, dans ma vie quotidienne, je fais dj ceci:

- Je ne prends plus ma voiture pour tous dplacement < 5 km (je fais tout  pied ou en vlo). Premirement c'est bon pour la sant, deuximement c'est toujours a de pollution en moins

- En hiver, thermosta  max 18.5 
- Je trie mes dchets
- Je ne jette videmment jamais rien en dehors d'une poubelle
- J'vite d'acheter des produits sur-emballs (plastique individuel etc...)
- J'achte tout bio "certifi" voire des produits de la ferme et je n'habite pourtant pas  la campagne.

Alors, ce ne sont que des "efforts" ridicules  l'chelle de l'environnement mais c'est toujours mieux que rien.  ::):

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

> Il est interdit de faire paraitre un sondage actualis 24 heures avant une lection. Dans le cas de celui ci, il sera donc verrouill le 21/04  00h


Merci pour l'info  :;): 

Par contre, concernant l'cologie et la mondialisation  tout prix, il est interessant de lire l'une des dernires tudes Gartner, ma bible. Elle indique que les annes 2008  2010 (si mes souvenirs sont bons) seront en premier lieu consacres par les entreprises  une politique "durable". 

C'est assez sympa de noter que dans la mesure o Gartner fait la pluie et le beau temps du dcisionnel grands-comptes et diteurs (par rpercution sur le march boursier) quelque soit l'lu  la prsendentielle, les salaris et l'environnement devraient s'y retrouver.

Maintenant, concernant les petits gestes du quotidien, il est difficile de s'y retrouver : alors qu'on voudrait avoir des voitures hybrides ou lectriques, on nous ennuie avec une essence agricole aussi polluante que le ptrole; les dchets tris ne sont pas vraiment tris car personne n'arrive  trouver la bonne poubelle; on enlve les cendriers et les poubelles sur la voie publique par crainte d'attentats ou de je ne sais quoi !!! Bref ...

Je vais conclure en me faisant har d'une bonne partie du forum mais le sujet oblige. 

A l'heure o les politiciens veulent supprimer l'ENA (dont tout le monde se fout) et amliorer le niveau des universits, toutes nos petites ttes blondes veulent devenir "INGENIEUR INFORMATICIEN" (sans maths et sans physique si possible) parceque le titre est pompeux. Ils manifestent ! Ils veulent des stages pour se faire exploiter ...etc

Je ne comprend donc pas cette attitude franaise consistant  privilgier des cursus alternatifs et coteux alors qu' l'echelle internationale, seules les personnes issues de grandes universits (i.e., ayant des rsultats significatifs en recherche) sont reconnues pour leurs diplmes. 

L.

----------


## EMC51

> Merci pour l'info 
> A l'heure o les politiciens veulent supprimer l'ENA (dont tout le monde se fout) et amliorer le niveau des universits, toutes nos petites ttes blondes veulent devenir "INGENIEUR INFORMATICIEN" (sans maths et sans physique si possible) parceque le titre est pompeux. Ils manifestent ! Ils veulent des stages pour se faire exploiter ...etc


Tout  fait d'accord.

Moi j'tais  Orsay o on faisait ce qu'on pouvait (dj pas la plus mal lotie) mais quand on voir que tout prs de l Polytechnique a  peu prs les mmes moyens pour 400 tudiants prtentieux... de quoi tre dgout de payer des impts (moi j'en paie, j'ai donc le droit de raler).

Ces coles ne font que former des personnes striles, pas trs pointues (voir principe de Peter...). J'en ai vu  l'oeuvre quelque uns (polytechnique, Arts et Mtiers, ...) en particulier quand j'ai fait mon service en scientifique du contingent, et franchement aucun complexe vis--vis d'eux ! 

J'ai mme entendu un polytechnicien demander pourquoi on voulait acheter des douchettes pour la mdiathque alors qu'il n'y avait pas de douches l bas !...

Donnez leur le dsert, 2 ans aprs il faut qu'ils achtent du sable !

----------


## pinocchio

> de quoi tre dgout de payer des impts (moi j'en paie, j'ai donc le droit de raler)


Pour moi, ceux ne sont pas les gens qui paient qui peuvent rler mais les gens qui votent. Car tout le monde (except tranger et les personnes ayant perdu le droit) peut voter mais malheureusement pour eux (ceux qui ne sont pas dans le cas), tout le monde ne paie pas d'impts.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> il manque dominique voynet  votre liste


Qui ??????????  ::bug::

----------


## juvamine

pour moi c'est sarkozy

je crois en ses valeurs, je pense qu'il incarne une certaine envie de renouveau. On a besoin de quelqu'un qui tape dedans

bayrou=immobilisme
si il veut gouverner efficacement avec une assemble de son cot, il faut qu'il change les institution. L'assemble aura un penchant a droite ou a gauche...donc bayrou ne pourra pas gouverner
il lui faut donc une assemble a la proportionnelle, pour esprer avoir 15-20 % d'udf...
ceka veut dire: revenir  la IVme rpublique (dure d'un gouvernement: 3 semaines...) instabilit politique etc.

et royal, c'est l'incarnation de "un pas en avant, deux en arrire"
elle sera forcment rattrap par le programme du ps (renationalisation diverses, gnralisation des 35h malgr la dbacles, etc.)

mon choix est fait, ferme et dfinitif

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce n'est pas "dedans" que Sarko va taper, mais SUR les Franais...
Le genre de personne qu'on ne peut pas se permettre de voir prsident. Un type dont le parti a russi  nous pondre une loi pire que la version amricaine va niveler la France par le bas...

----------


## juvamine

pour le coup je ne suis pas d'accord

un clbre socialiste a dit il y a 20 ans, qu'un homme libre travaillait bien mieux que deux "brids"

les 35h, c'est tout le contraire de la libert: soit smicard et tais toi

du travail il y en a  crer. La consommation va crer le travail
redonnons la libert au travail !

----------


## Mdinoc

Du travail ?

Les heures sup' sans charge, a sert  quoi d'aprs toi ?
 embaucher du nouveau personnel, peut-tre ?
Ou  rendre les heures sup' plus rentables que l'embauche ?  ::roll::

----------


## juvamine

a sert a crer de l'emploi

si tu dpenses 100  de + chaque mois, cela va bien crer de l'activit, donc de l'emploi, etc.

c'est pas en partageant le travail qu'on crer de la croissance
c'est en crant du travail.

Il est prouv et reprouv que les 35h n'ont pas crer d'emploi
le PS veut gnraliser un systme qui a fait le contraire de ce que l'on voulait: appauvrissement des salaris, perte de comptitivit

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Ce que je reproche un peu a Sarko, c'est d'avoir un avis sur tout, une solution  tout. Sans meme connaitre un sujet, le mec arrive  pondre une solution; en tout cas devant les camras car dans les actes, y'a pas grand chose de fait.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Du travail ?
> 
> Les heures sup' sans charge, a sert  quoi d'aprs toi ?
>  embaucher du nouveau personnel, peut-tre ?
> Ou  rendre les heures sup' plus rentables que l'embauche ?


les heures supp' c'est au bon vouloir du patron. Seuls les boites ou les gens pointent en feront, c'est  dire pas la majorit.

----------


## juvamine

Sarko a rponse a tout ? c'est ce qu'on lui demande ! c'est le minimum pour un prsident.

dans les actes, il faut voir qu'il n'tait "QUE" ministre de l'intrieur. Il a donc agit sur son territoire
il a fait des choses, qui plaisent plus ou moins selon ses convicitions

mais il a fait des choses

je pense que sarkozy est le plus comptent pour le poste (sans parler des ides)
je pense que c'est lui qui a la meilleur carrure pour etre notre prsident.

----------


## Mdinoc

Relis le post de Cpt Anderson : Il a rponse  tout _Sans meme connaitre un sujet_.
Bref, il rpond avant de connatre, ce qui est dangereux.

Mais bon, s'il faisait toujours cela, il serait comme Sgolne : L o il est vraiment dangereux, c'est l o il s'y connait.

----------


## Dia_FR

> dans les actes, il faut voir qu'il n'tait "QUE" ministre de l'intrieur. Il a donc agit sur son territoire
> il a fait des choses, qui plaisent plus ou moins selon ses convicitions
> 
> mais il a fait des choses
> 
> je pense que sarkozy est le plus comptent pour le poste (sans parler des ides)
> je pense que c'est lui qui a la meilleur carrure pour etre notre prsident.


c'est parce que je vois le bilan de Mr Sarkozy alors qu'il n'tait QUE ministre de l'intrieur que j'aurai trs peur de le voir  la tte de l'tat




> Ce n'est pas "dedans" que Sarko va taper, mais SUR les Franais...


j'aurai pas dit mieux

cela tient aussi  ses ides avec lesquelles je suis en dsaccord la plupart du temps

quant  la carrure, dans cette lection, aucun des candidats ne me donne l'impression de l'avoir vraiment
je n'ai pas encore vu de candidat qui me donne vraiment envie de croire en lui (ou en elle) et qui me rende confiant en l'imaginant chef de l'Etat
a en devient donc, pour ma part, un vote par limination, pour confier l'avenir du pays  un gouvernement pendant 5 ans... pas glop

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Relis le post de Cpt Anderson : Il a rponse  tout _Sans meme connaitre un sujet_.
> Bref, il rpond avant de connatre, ce qui est dangereux.
> 
> Mais bon, s'il faisait toujours cela, il serait comme Sgolne : L o il est vraiment dangereux, c'est l o il s'y connait.


lol  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## juvamine

on ne peut en tout cas pas lui repprocher d'etre une girouette
il a des conviction de droite, et les assume.
que a plaise ou non. mais on ne va tout de mme pas reprocher au candidat de droite, d'tre de droite, si ?!

ensuite sur ses conviction je ne le vois gure dangereux.
du moins, disons qu'il veux changer les chose, il a de l'ambition.
a me plait

quand il arrive a runir 10 000 jeunes au zenith  paris, c'est quand meme qu'il est loin d'tre a cot de la plaque

j'aime la France, et je veux que a reste (ou redevienne) un grand pays. Pas un pays nivel sur la classe moyenne
il faut tirer les gens vers le haut, et leur laisser les moyens de russir
il faut arrter de ne parler que des dlocalisation, mais aussi des entreprises qui crer X emplois par an
il faut que le travail redevienne la valeur fondamentale qui va dcliner les autres (on ne choisit pas entre travail et loisirs, le travail permet les loisirs.)

----------


## bidou

On ne lui reproche pas d'tre de droite, on lui reproche d'essayer de nous bourrer le mou avec un populisme digne du tonton des grandes poques.

Srieusement,  quoi ca sert de venir nous pitiner la prostate avec son "travailler plus pour gagner plus" alors que in fine ce sont les entreprises qui dcident. Par ailleurs on ne voit pas par quel miracle la consommation va s'accroitre pour gnrer les susdites heures supplmentaires...
Enfin ca encore c'est aussi bien si ca ne marche pas,  force d'augmenter la consommation on va faire pter la plante.

Et ca va servir  quoi le ministre de l'identit nationale et de l'immigration,  part  nous couter du pognon pour faire vitrine comme le fameux ministre de l'galit des chances ???

----------


## EMC51

> Pour moi, ceux ne sont pas les gens qui paient qui peuvent rler mais les gens qui votent. Car tout le monde (except tranger et les personnes ayant perdu le droit) peut voter mais malheureusement pour eux (ceux qui ne sont pas dans le cas), tout le monde ne paie pas d'impts.


Pfff pas facile  lire : c'est en quelle langue ?...

Une fois j'ai entendu qqn dire "je ne veux pas que l'argent de mes impots serve  ..." et aprs elle ajoute "remarque je paie pas d'impots"...

Y'en a pas mal comme a, sinon, je suis bien d'accord, tout le monde a le droit de donner son avis...

Pour les trangers, modrment d'accord : est-ce que les franais vivant en Algrie (avec le grand dmocrate de Bouteflika), ou en Arabie Saoudite, ou ailleurs, peuvent donner leur avis ?...

----------


## zooro

> Les heures sup' sans charge, a sert  quoi d'aprs toi ?
>  embaucher du nouveau personnel, peut-tre ?


Et les 35h ?  augmenter le pouvoir d'achat ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neilos

Hello tout le monde,

a fait tout bizard de parler d'autre chose que de lignes de code, remarquez certains programmes risquent tre aussi imbitables que mon code  ::aie::  

J'ai vot Sarkozy sur ce sondage, mais mon choix n'est pas fix entre lui et Bayrou.

Pourquoi pas Sgo ? Quand je la vois j'ai l'impression qu'elle est vide...non pas d'ides mais a faon d'tre. Et je trouve qu'elle ne reprsenterais pas bien la France pour les relations extrieurs, ce qui est somme toute un des principaux rle du Prsident.

Pourquoi pas Ecolo ? Quand ils proposeront de vraies mesures pour encourager voir imposer la rduction des emballages (et donc le besoin de recyclage) je voterais pour eux. Combien de fois vous achetez des cartouches d'encre dans un carton dans lequel il y a un plastique dans lequel il a la cartouche. Perso je me passerais bien du carton....et c'est valable pour beaucoup de produits de consommation.

Pourquoi pas Le Pen ? Je suis alsacien ok mais no comment...

Et pourquoi pas Bayrou ?
Je ne me suis pas encore suffisament pench sur les programmes et dbats pour avoir une ide prcise des ides des candidats. Mais ce que j'ai pu retenir de Bayrou c'est qu'il souhaite prendre le meilleur de chaque ct. Ce qui est en fait de la logique de base qd on y pense et donc trs efficace. Mais reste un problme pour moi....
Si Bayrou se retrouve au deuxime tour il sera prsident. Qu'il soit face  Sarkozy ou Sgo (ou Le Pen mais j'espre que non), le camp de celui qui est rest au premier tour votera pour Bayrou...Ok mais  l'assemble nationale a va donner quoi ? Il n'aura pas de majorit : impossible de faire passer une loi, bref on se retrouve les poings lis....

Pourquoi Sarko ?
Parce que mme si je n'aprcie pas toujours sa faon d'agir (genre il se permet d'envoyer une lettre pour mettre son nez dans les affaires de la justice) il faut avouer qu'il dit quand mme un certain nombre de choses que d'autres ne disent pas.
On a beaucoup dtourn et dnatur ses propos je pense. Son ide de travailler plus pour gagner plus est pas mal mais je pense qu'il faudrait la pousser plus loin.

Bref avant de me fixer dfinitivement j'attend les programmes officiels dans ma bote aux lettres mais je pense que ce sera Sarko ou Bayrou.

----------


## pinocchio

> Pfff pas facile  lire : c'est en quelle langue ?...


peut tre un peu trop press, je vais reformuler.
Pour moi, ceux ne sont pas les gens qui paient qui peuvent rler mais les gens qui votent. Car tout le monde (except tranger et les personnes ayant perdu le droit de voter) peuvent voter. Alors que malheureusement tout le monde ne paie pas d'impts.(malheureusement car qui dit "paie des impts" dit "touche de l'argent" (plus ou moins certes, mais plus que celui qui ne paie d'impt)).
J'espre avoir t plus clair.





> Y'en a pas mal comme a, sinon, je suis bien d'accord, tout le monde a le droit de donner son avis...
> Pour les trangers, modrment d'accord : est-ce que les franais vivant en Algrie (avec le grand dmocrate de Bouteflika), ou en Arabie Saoudite, ou ailleurs, peuvent donner leur avis ?...


Un avis, je pense que oui.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Bref avant de me fixer dfinitivement j'attend les programmes officiels dans ma bote aux lettres mais je pense que ce sera Sarko ou Bayrou.


Les programmes, c'est bien beau mais si j'ai le choix entre un type qui dit:
"je vais faire ca et ca" et que son projet coute 70 milliards d'Euros et un autre qui dit "je ne promet pas la lune mais on va faire des economies pour reduire la dette de la France", mon choix est fait.

En l'occurence, il l'est !

----------


## juvamine

le programme de sarko coute 35 milliards d'euros.
c'est une premiere chose

pour bayrou, c'est sur qu'en ne faisant rien il ne va pas dpens de sous, il ne va pas en gagner, mais ne va pas en dpenser


entre le mouvement et l'immobilisme: mon choix est fait

je pense que dans la vie il faut prendre des risques, avoir les couilles de se mettre face au danger (libert d'entreprendre etc.)
Sarko a cette idologie
Tout n'a pas t fait pour rgler les problmes de la France (contrairement a ce que disait M. Mitrrand). Sarko veut nous redonner les cl de la France pour en faire une re-grande nation !

----------


## bidou

> entre le mouvement et l'immobilisme: mon choix est fait


Le problme c'est que le mouvement pourrait bien tre une chute libre  ::roll::

----------


## juvamine

sinon se laisse aller on se casse la gueule aussi
regarde ce qui est fait depuis 25 ans

----------


## Mdinoc

Les gens ont dj vot UMP pour que Chirac ait droit  sa majorit "histoire de faire bouger les choses" (oubliant pourquoi ils avaient vot Chirac au second tour) : Et a a boug dans le mauvais sens, on a eu droit au CPE et  la loi DADVSI.

Si les gens votent pour Sarko encore pour cette histoire de "bouger", on va certes, faire un grand pas en avant, mais quand on est face au prcipice...

----------


## pinocchio

> le programme de sarko coute 35 milliards d'euros.
> c'est une premiere chose


Dans le figaro, je lis 


> Nicolas Sarkozy a estim son montant  30 milliards. Soit 20 de moins que le chiffrage de lInstitut de lentreprise, qui parle de 50 milliards


. Donc quand tu dis 35 milliards, c'est point de vue partisan et dans ce cas, il faut prendre les valuations de chacun de la mme manire. Sinon en regardant dans les chiffres par l'institut de l'entreprise, le projet de Sgolne cote 11.6M  de moins (Sgolne : 4 lments non chiffrable, Nicolas:8 lments non chiffrable).
cordialement
Pinocchio

PS : Et puis croire qu'une personne au pouvoir depuis 5 ans fassent quelque chose de diffrent maintenat, c'est beau ::roll::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> le programme de sarko coute 35 milliards d'euros.
> c'est une premiere chose
> 
> pour bayrou, c'est sur qu'en ne faisant rien il ne va pas dpens de sous, il ne va pas en gagner, mais ne va pas en dpenser
> 
> 
> entre le mouvement et l'immobilisme: mon choix est fait
> 
> je pense que dans la vie il faut prendre des risques, avoir les couilles de se mettre face au danger (libert d'entreprendre etc.)
> ...


Si Bayrou me dit qu'il va reorganiser la fonction publique et que cela entrainera des economies, je trouve ca dj pas mal.

----------


## bidou

> sinon se laisse aller on se casse la gueule aussi
> regarde ce qui est fait depuis 25 ans


Sur ses 25 ans, sarko a t ministre pendant 7 ans, et on a pas boug tant que a.

----------


## _solo

> je pense que dans la vie il faut prendre des risques, avoir les couilles de se mettre face au danger (libert d'entreprendre etc.)
> Sarko a cette idologie


Non il n'aa des mots rien que des mots.
la liberte d'entreprendre existe deja tout le onde peut faire une entreprise avec 1Euros aujourd'hui.

"Ensemble tout deviens possible"  sarko
"Plus juste la france sera plus forte" sego
"La france de toutes nos forces" bayro  ::aie::  

_lequel de ses slogans vous semble le plus realiste_

Ou plutot qui est suffisament CREDULE pour croire que tout est possible ou meme que demain il va y avoir la meme justice pour tous pfffffff a la limite l'autre avec.... non meme pas.

c'est l'economie qui les gouvernes  :;):  et c'est en tant que petit actionnaire que je dit cela .

"Donnez moi le contrle sur la monnaie d'une nation, et je n'aurai pas  me soucier de ceux qui font les lois." ::yaisse2::

----------


## haltabush

<troll>



> "Donnez moi le contrle sur la monnaie d'une nation, et je n'aurai pas  me soucier de ceux qui font les lois."


Pas d'accord! Il y en as encore quelques uns qui rsistent... Un petit village, entour de 4 siges de multinationales... Ah ces Gaulois  ::P:  
Enfin il n'y en a plus beaucoup.
</troll>

----------


## _solo

<HS et un peu d'histoire avec>



> Pas d'accord! Il y en as encore quelques uns qui rsistent... Un petit village, entour de 4 siges de multinationales... Ah ces Gaulois


non il ne resistait absolument , il subissait ce que un des generaux de cesar leur faisait indirectement subir ( ca se dit ca .... d'ailleurs est-ce comprehensible ).

Pour  rappel vercingetorix etait un des generaux de cesar ( et oui il a aider a reduire les habitant s de la gaulle a l'etat de serviteur de rome ) et au bout de quelques temps , il en avait marre d'etre un simple generale , il voulait gouvernait.
Oui mais voila , cesar ne le voyait pas comme de cet oeil ,  en plus d'avoir quelqu'un qui voulait se rebellait , il s'averait que ce quelqu'un etait un general et fallait pas donner des idees aux autres ( ce qui motiva quand meme d'autres a prendre le pouvoir ).
Donc cesar  mis la tete a prix et vercingetorix qui fut obliger d'etre perpetuellement en mouvement ,  n'etant pas nee de la derniere pluie , pendant sa course poursuite il poussa tout le monde a se rebeller , et donc se placa comme hero une pierre deux coup a t-il penser ... que nenni cesar fit deplacer des armees entieres pour matter la rebelllion ce qui fut facile vut la taille de l'armee a l'epoque .
Le deploiment de l'armee de cesar etait tel que vercingetorix lui n'avait plus aucun endroit ou se sauver  qetue le seul endroit sur son chemein ou il pouvait se cacher etait alesia .
Devant le village le/les generaux le poursivant ne voulut pas attaquer le village il posa son campement devant et attendit que les matieres premiere s'epuisent.
Comme voulu vercingetorix se rendit pour ( essayer )  sauver le reste du village qui mourrait deja de faim. 
Vistoire pour cesar , Humiliation totale pour vercingetorix , mais symbole pour le peuple .
</HS que c'est chiant>
desoler des fautes j'ai pas l'habitude d'ecrire autant , et difficile de se relire avec cette interface.

----------


## Mdinoc

On se moque de Vercingtorix, on parlait d'Astrix.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Janitrix

> Non il n'aa des mots rien que des mots.
> la liberte d'entreprendre existe deja tout le onde peut faire une entreprise avec 1Euros aujourd'hui.


C'est beau de rver. La libert d'entreprendre n'existe pas en France. On aime  se dire que tout le monde peut crer une entreprise mais c'est faut. Dj, il faut tre majeur, chose que je trouve concevable, mais qui est restrictive. Bill Gates serait n en France, il n'aurait pas crer Microsoft aussi facilement, alors qu'il a cre sa premire compagnie en amrique  16. Dans mon cas, je suis all  la chambre des commerces de ma ville o l'on s'est bien moqu de moi. 
Et mme en tant majeur, la quantit astronomique de papiers et autres choses inutiles bien communes dans l'administration franais, dcourage la plupart des gens. Et le '1 euro', je ne sais pas d'o tu as sortis cette connerie, mais pour moi c'est encore un coup de pub vaseux qui se rvle vite tre une arnaque ds qu'on creuse un peu. Une chose que l'on ne peut critiquer des Etats-Unis, c'est que chacun peut se lancer dans le monde des affaires, mais on peut aussi trs facilement se casser la gueule. En France, on a je crois 2 ans de taxes "offert" par l'Etat, puis on crve sous les charges. Alors rves si tu veux, mais j'ai dj t confront  la dure ralit de la France.

----------


## scaleo

> C'est beau de rver. La libert d'entreprendre n'existe pas en France. On aime  se dire que tout le monde peut crer une entreprise mais c'est faut. Dj, il faut tre majeur, chose que je trouve concevable, mais qui est restrictive. Bill Gates serait n en France, il n'aurait pas crer Microsoft aussi facilement, alors qu'il a cre sa premire compagnie en amrique  16. Dans mon cas, je suis all  la chambre des commerces de ma ville o l'on s'est bien moqu de moi. 
> Et mme en tant majeur, la quantit astronomique de papiers et autres choses inutiles bien communes dans l'administration franais, dcourage la plupart des gens. Et le '1 euro', je ne sais pas d'o tu as sortis cette connerie, mais pour moi c'est encore un coup de pub vaseux qui se rvle vite tre une arnaque ds qu'on creuse un peu. Une chose que l'on ne peut critiquer des Etats-Unis, c'est que chacun peut se lancer dans le monde des affaires, mais on peut aussi trs facilement se casser la gueule. En France, on a je crois 2 ans de taxes "offert" par l'Etat, puis on crve sous les charges. Alors rves si tu veux, mais j'ai dj t confront  la dure ralit de la France.



Au lyce j'ai fait gestion le coup de la boite a 1 c'est du vent en fait c'est 50000 franc (7500) je m'en souvient parce que sa m'avais choqu qu'on demande une tel somme a quelqu'un qui n'a meme pas encore fait 1 de benef

----------


## Dia_FR

> Au lyce j'ai fait gestion le coup de la boite a 1 c'est du vent en fait c'est 50000 franc (7500) je m'en souvient parce que sa m'avais choqu qu'on demande une tel somme a quelqu'un qui n'a meme pas encore fait 1 de benef


avec 1 tu peux crer une SARL ou une EURL depuis le 1er aout 2003

----------


## souviron34

oui mais il faut rajouter :

- publication au JO 
- ursaff et maternit etc.. tous les 3 mois
- scu
-cotisation retraite obligatoire

PLUS :

savoir  l'avance quel chiffre d'affaires tu vas faire
pour pouvoir chosiir parmi les 7 diffrents types de statuts d'impts, et pour pouvoir savoir si il faudra que tu engages un comptable agr...

En gros, pas moins de 1500 euros pour dmarrer, plus environ 1500 tous les 3 mois. 

Tout a sans avoir fait le moindre centime.

Et ensuite les impts...



En Amrique du Nord :

32 euros d'inscription au Palais de Justice pour l'anne + 1 feuille recto avec 5 champs  remplir.
1 feuille d'impt comme tout le monde, 1 fois par an.

et c'est tout.....
(Et tu peut faire plusieurs activits entirement diffrentes avec la mme structure)...

 ::mrgreen::  


Cherchez l'erreur  ::aie:: 

(et en plus tu dduis lectricit, tel, 1 partie du loyer, frais de voiture, frais de dentiste, restaux, taxis). Et donc si tu justifies plus de dpenses que le seuil d'impts, tu ne payes RIEN.....

----------


## zooro

> Et a a boug dans le mauvais sens, on a eu droit au CPE et  la loi DADVSI.


Pour le CPE, l'immense majorit de la minorit qui tait contre ne faisait que rpter btement ce qu'on leur en avait dit.
Et pour la loi DADVSI, elle n'a strictement rien chang dans ma vie quotidienne. La loi sur les 35h m'avait embt bien plus  l'poque, lorsque je travaillais l't pour gagner un peu d'argent !!!




> Pour rappel vercingetorix etait un des generaux de cesar ( et oui il a aider a reduire les habitant s de la gaulle a l'etat de serviteur de rome ) et au bout de quelques temps , il en avait marre d'etre un simple generale , il voulait gouvernait.


Cherchez l'erreur...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vercing%C3%A9torix

----------


## Nemerle

Au fait, bayrou developpez: ++
           bayrou dans les sondages: --

----------


## yann2

Salut





> Pour le CPE, l'immense majorit de la minorit qui tait contre ne faisait que rpter btement ce qu'on leur en avait dit.
> Et pour la loi DADVSI, elle n'a strictement rien chang dans ma vie quotidienne. La loi sur les 35h m'avait embt bien plus  l'poque, lorsque je travaillais l't pour gagner un peu d'argent !!!


Qu'est ce que tu lui trouves au CPE ? 
Une entreprise comme Total n'a pas besoin de ce type de contrat pour embaucher des jeunes en CDI !!!  ::roll::  
Il y a dj le CNE pour les petites entreprises (qui elles ont besoin de ce type de contrat).

Changement de sujet:
Avez vous vu l'mission ... euh ... je ne me rappelle plus du titre ... je crois que c'est "Pice  conviction" sur la 3 (ou la 2) ? C'tait hier (06/04/2007) soir.

Ils ont abord les dboires de Noos numricable en premire partie suivi de la proposition d'une "class actions"  la franaise (en gros, plusieurs consommateurs peuvent se runir et porter plainte contre une entreprise en prsentant un seul dossier).
Chirac avait lanc l'ide en 2004 (ou 2005, ou peut tre avant, enfin j'ai trouv un article et c'est 2005 donc).
Bref en voil une bonne ide. Mais (ben oui il y a un mais) le MEDEF n'est pas d'accord (raction du MEDEF).

Et  la fin de cette mission bien intressante, on voit M Nicolas Sarkozy dire Non  cette proposition de loi.

Bon voil, je suis coeur. En mme temps a m'tonne pas de lui. Il vaut mieux emprisonner les voleurs de pommes.  ::roll::  (Parce qu'au bout du compte c'est bien cela le problme, c'est que dire non  une telle ide c'est autoriser les entreprises  nous voler tranquillement. Elles n'hsitent pas  transgresser les lois pour s'en foutrent plein les poches et Monsieur le ministre de l'intrieur n'en n'a rien  battre).
Voil c'est quand mme incroyable que le MEDEF est peur qu'il y ait des drives avec une telle loi mais est persuad qu'il n'y aura aucune drive avec le CPE.

bon je vais me coucher. Bonne nuit.

----------


## FRED.G

> Voil c'est quand mme incroyable que le MEDEF aie peur qu'il y ait des drives avec une telle loi mais est persuad qu'il n'y aura aucune drive avec le CPE.


Je n'avais pas d'avis sur le CPE, mais j'apprcie ta formule. C'est quand mme incroyable de voir comme chaque camp est partial dans ses engagements...

Dcidment les politiques ont encore une belle marge de progression devant eux... Dommage qu'ils l'entretiennent si bien !  ::aie::

----------


## lper

http://www.presidentielle-2007.net/s...resident-1.php

Bayrou en tte encore, l'chantillon sur plus de 50000 personnes quand mme 
 :8O:   :8-):

----------


## Vld44

y compris des mineurs.

----------


## FloMo

Je vote Sarkozy pour plusieurs raisons :
- il a fait ses preuves pour ce qui est de l'conomie ( il a notamment sauv quelques entreprises ),
- il n'a pas peur de dplaire ( on voit comment les mdias matraquent le cerveau des gens en le faisant passer pour le grand mchant ),
- il a des solutions pour le temps de travail qui sont trs correctes ( on a le choix de faire plus de 35h sans taxer les employeurs ),
- il a des solutions pour les retraites ( sachant qu'en Europe, l'ge de la retraite est en moyenne de 65 ans, avoir la possibilit de continuer pour avoir une plus grosse retraite, c'est bien ),
- il dnonce le racisme  sa source : contrairement  ce que disent les mdias, il affirme fortement que le racisme vient du comportement des franais et non de celui des immigrs ( chacun peut s'adapter, il en est l'exemple ),
- Prix Simon WIESENTHAL en 2003 pour son action contre le racisme et l'antismitisme,
- il est pour le travail et contre l'assistanat : en gros, il veut voir le meilleur plutt que le moins pire.

Bref, il est juste, au risque que cela dplaise. D'ailleurs, certaines choses me dplaisent dans son discours, mais quand on fait la balance, on s'y retrouve.

Pour ce qui est des autres.

Royal avec son conomie qui favorise la magouille ( les fausses entreprises qui auront droit  un employ gratis pendant un an vont pulluler ) et anantit toute possibilit d'embauche ( si on doit payer un employ 1500 , on en embauche moi ) me rebute un peu. 

En plus, son avis fort dfavorable aux mangas me pose un srieux problme.

Pour ce qui est de Bayrou, quand on voit le nombre de promesses qu'il n'a jamais tenues, on est en droit de remettre en cause ce qu'il dit. Son discours n'a donc aucun crdit.

Pour Le Pen, ce n'est mme pas la peine d'en parler : c'est un facho, tout le monde le sait.

http://www.coe-rexecode.fr/fr/statiq...e-accueil.html

----------


## pinocchio

> - il n'a pas peur de dplaire ( on voit comment les mdias matraquent le cerveau des gens en le faisant passer pour le grand mchant )


Les mdias en mettent un peu plein la tte  tout le monde car il est plus intressant pour eux d'avoir un dbat pourri que sur les ides.




> - il a des solutions pour le temps de travail qui sont trs correctes ( on a le choix de faire plus de 35h sans taxer les employeurs ),


 Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec cette vision des choses mais je respecte



> - il a des solutions pour les retraites ( sachant qu'en Europe, l'ge de la retraite est en moyenne de 65 ans, avoir la possibilit de continuer pour avoir une plus grosse retraite, c'est bien ),


Oui mais la personne qui a commenc  18 ans, je vois pourquoi elle devrait travailler jusqu' 65 ans (soit 47 annuits) soit bien plus que beaucoup ayant commenc  25 ans.  Pourquoi opposer sans arrt les personnes en parlant des systmes des "privilgis" (SNCF, EDF, ...) (je travaille dans le priv donc pas concern). Alors que le systme des retraites des politiciens est bien plus injuste  mon avis et pourtant celui l il n'en parle jamais...




> - il dnonce le racisme  sa source : contrairement  ce que disent les mdias, il affirme fortement que le racisme vient du comportement des franais et non de celui des immigrs ( chacun peut s'adapter, il en est l'exemple ),


 J'ai pas compris cela mais ne demande qu' voir...




> - il est pour le travail et contre l'assistanat : en gros, il veut voir le meilleur plutt que le moins pire.


Mais tout le monde souhaite que l'on ait le plein emploi mais certains ne veulent pas que les gens sans travail et ayant la volont de s'en sortir se retrouve  la rue (toi tu appelles cela de l'assistanat, moi pas)




> En plus, son avis fort dfavorable aux mangas me pose un srieux problme.


 J'espre que tu ne juges pas un candidat avec ce critre comme tant un critre de taille...




> Pour ce qui est de Bayrou, quand on voit le nombre de promesses qu'il n'a jamais tenues, on est en droit de remettre en cause ce qu'il dit. Son discours n'a donc aucun crdit.


 Ben quand je vois Sarkozy parler de police de proximit (ou un autre terme car chacun a le sien) alors que c'est lui mme qui a supprim cette police l, excuse moi mais ca me fait bien rire.

Cordialement

----------


## the_clansman

Pour moi, Sarko a le programme le plus abouti et le mieux pens... Ceci dit, a ne m'empchera pas de voter pour Bayrou  :;): 

Pourquoi ? Car Sarko a dit qu'il se battrait pour que Monsieur Le Pen ait ses signatures...

Sarko a donc dpass la ligne jaune en faisant du zle qui n'avait  tre fait ni par le ministre de l'intrieur, ni par le candidat.

Si Le Pen avait du mal  avoir ses signatures, c'tait SON problme et QUE son problme.

Que Sarko ait cru bon de faire de la dmagogie  deux balles en allant dans son sens me dgoute...

Ceci dit, c'est qu'un avis personnel...

A vos claviers  :;):

----------


## bidou

> - il a fait ses preuves pour ce qui est de l'conomie ( il a notamment sauv quelques entreprises ),


Vu les dficits de ses budgets, on est en droit de douter de la qualit des preuves  ::aie::  





> -  il n'a pas peur de dplaire ( on voit comment les mdias matraquent le cerveau des gens en le faisant passer pour le grand mchant ),


C'est vrai, c'est la faute des mdias, c'est surement pas lui qui irait raconter des conneries sur le gne du suicide...




> - il a des solutions pour le temps de travail qui sont trs correctes ( on a le choix de faire plus de 35h sans taxer les employeurs ),


 C'est l'employeur qui a le choix, pas l'employ





> - il a des solutions pour les retraites ( sachant qu'en Europe, l'ge de la retraite est en moyenne de 65 ans, avoir la possibilit de continuer pour avoir une plus grosse retraite, c'est bien ),


Oui, encore faut il trouver un employeur qui te garde jusqu' 65 ans

----------


## titoumimi

> Pourquoi ? Car Sarko a dit qu'il se battrait pour que Monsieur Le Pen ait ses signatures...


S'il y a bien un seul point sur lequel je pourrai tre d'accord avec lui, c'est justement celui-ci :

J'estime parfaitement anormal que quelqu'un qui a obtenu prs de 20 % des voix lors de la dernire prsidentielle ne puisse pas se prsenter... Imaginons qu'il n'ai pas eu ses signatures : a voudrait dire que 20% des votants (exprims) de la dernire fois n'auraient pas ts reprsents ? Et on parle de dmocratie aprs ? a me choque beaucoup.

Aprs, ce n'est pas du tout parce que c'est M. LePen (mme si dans le contexte, on peut se demander si sarko ne va pas racoler sur les terres du FN), mais j'aurai apprci qu'il se batte de la mme faon si sgo, Bayrou ou d'autres risquaient de ne pas pouvoir se prsenter, simplement pour la dmocratie  :;):

----------


## lper

Un truc qui m'a fait sourire, de la part d'une ide d'un membre de l'udf : soutenir lors du derby de football Dunkerque contre Roubaix la seconde quipe, le stade scanderait en coeur : Roubaix Roubaix Rou...baix... rou... bay...rou.... bayrou...

----------


## the_clansman

> J'estime parfaitement anormal que quelqu'un qui a obtenu prs de 20 % des voix lors de la dernire prsidentielle ne puisse pas se prsenter... Imaginons qu'il n'ai pas eu ses signatures : a voudrait dire que 20% des votants (exprims) de la dernire fois n'auraient pas ts reprsents ? Et on parle de dmocracie aprs ? a me choque beaucoup.


Que a soit normal ou non, l n'est pas l'affaire... Ce n'est pas son rle de se battre pour qui que ce soit... Il y a des rgles et ces rgles disent qu'il faut avoir des signatures et que chacun doit se dbrouiller pour les avoir : c'est a la dmocratie, et rien d'autre...

----------


## haltabush

Heu...
Si la dmocratie, c'est suivre les rgles prtablies, nous en serions encore  l'Ancien Rgime.

----------


## Mdinoc

En effet, ce qu'il a dit sur Le Pen est une des rares choses lgitimes qu'il a dit.



> je n'aime pas vos ides, mais je me battrait jusqu'au bout pour que vous puissiiez les exprimer.


Surtout que c'est un de ceux qui avaient le plus  profiter de son absence aux lections...

----------


## FloMo

> Oui mais la personne qui a commenc  18 ans, je vois pourquoi elle devrait travailler jusqu' 65 ans (soit 47 annuits) soit bien plus que beaucoup ayant commenc  25 ans.  Pourquoi opposer sans arrt les personnes en parlant des systmes des "privilgis" (SNCF, EDF, ...) (je travaille dans le priv donc pas concern). Alors que le systme des retraites des politiciens est bien plus injuste  mon avis et pourtant celui l il n'en parle jamais...


C'est vrai.




> J'ai pas compris cela mais ne demande qu' voir...


Prix Simon-Wiesenthal pour son combat contre le racisme et l'anti-smitisme en 2003. Je ne suis pas issu moi-mme de l'immigration donc je suis trs mal plac pour en parler. Cependant, ma copine et certains de mes amis ont des parents issus de l'immigration. Ils sont venus en France et se sont adapt au mode de vie du pays qui les accueille ( ils parlent franais, travaillent, n'imposent aucune coutume hors cercle familiale ). Ils sont outrs de voir que certaines personnes vont tre accueillies pour ne rien faire, que d'autres vont tre accueillies pour travailler en tant sous-payes et que d'autres ne vont tout simplement pas tre accueillies du tout.
S'il y avait une justice, les patrons qui emploient des trangers illgaux en les sous-payant devraient tre punis, les trangers qui viennent pour l'assistanat (j'y reviendrai) devraient tre punis aussi et ceux qui viennent pour avoir une vie qui correspond mieux  leurs attentes que celle qu'ils ont dans leur pays soient aids ( et non mis  la porte ).




> Mais tout le monde souhaite que l'on ait le plein emploi mais certains ne veulent pas que les gens sans travail et ayant la volont de s'en sortir se retrouve  la rue (toi tu appelles cela de l'assistanat, moi pas)


Ce que j'appelle de l'assistanat, c'est quand je vois certains de mes amis et des gens que je rencontre qui prfrent ne pas travailler car ils gagnent plus  ne rien faire (% du salaire + impots en moins - frais de dplacement).
Si on augmentait les salaires de ceux qui travaillent et que l'on diminuait un peu ceux de ceux qui ne travaillent pas, ce serait un bon facteur de motivation. Si en plus les petites entreprises et les employs taient moins taxs pour aider certaines personnes qui abusent (parfois contre leur gr) du systme, les entreprises embaucheraient plus.
Si les entreprises embauchent plus, que les employs gagnent plus, le problme du chmage se posera beaucoup moins.




> J'espre que tu ne juges pas un candidat avec ce critre comme tant un critre de taille...


Bien entendu, c'tait une boutade.





> Ben quand je vois Sarkozy parler de police de proximit (ou un autre terme car chacun a le sien) alors que c'est lui mme qui a supprim cette police l, excuse moi mais ca me fait bien rire.


Tout dpend quels sont ses arguments.

----------


## FloMo

> Vu les dficits de ses budgets, on est en droit de douter de la qualit des preuves


Le dficit de l'tat est pass de 46 milliards  39 milliards grce  la droite il me semble.




> C'est l'employeur qui a le choix, pas l'employ


Les deux ont le choix. L'employeur ne peut pas imposer de faire plus de 35 heures vu que c'est la dure lgale du travail. Par contre, dans certains mtiers, a peut arranger tout le monde. Un employeur ira plus facilement payer des heures supplmentaires s'il n'est pas tax dessus.




> Oui, encore faut il trouver un employeur qui te garde jusqu' 65 ans


Faut pas tre dfaitiste ! Les autres pays d'Europe le font, pourquoi pas nous ? On est mauvais ? C'est la fatalit ? Non. Y'a plus grand monde pour croire que les autres pays d'Europe font n'importe quoi. A part peut-tre...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> ...
> 
> Si Le Pen avait du mal  avoir ses signatures, c'tait SON problme et QUE son problme.
> 
> Que Sarko ait cru bon de faire de la dmagogie  deux balles en allant dans son sens me dgoute...
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est qu'un avis personnel...
> 
> A vos claviers


Je suis pas pour Le Pen, mais empecher un mec qui a fait 20% aux dernieres lctions, de causer, c'est pas tres dmocratique.

----------


## the_clansman

haltabush a dit



> Heu...
> Si la dmocratie, c'est suivre les rgles prtablies, nous en serions encore  l'Ancien Rgime.


 ::king::  Donc la dmocratie, c'est de ne pas suivre les rgles. Donc la dmocratie = Anarchie  ::D:  
Je reste sans voix  :8O:  

Mdinoc a dit



> Surtout que c'est un de ceux qui avaient le plus  profiter de son absence aux lections...


Surement pas  :;):  Je le tiens d'une personne trs proche de Sarko : Sarko a toujours pens au deuxime tour contre Le Pen qui lui donnerait l'lection assure... L'erreur ultime serait de penser que Sarko est un enfant de coeur et qu'il dit les choses sans les penser : si Sarko se bat pour Le Pen c'est qu'il a de trs trs bonnes raisons, que ces raisons sont personnelles, penses, soignes et qu'il a dj prpar la rplique aux reproches (le coup de la dmocratie, etc. etc.).

Mais moi, je pense que prendre les Franais pour des pions n'est pas la bonne manire, mme si a marche : la preuve  :;):

----------


## the_clansman

> Je suis pas pour Le Pen, mais empecher un mec qui a fait 20% aux dernieres lctions, de causer, c'est pas tres dmocratique.


C'est que qu'a dit Sarko pour se dfendre lorsque l'on l'a titill sur le sujet ! La dmocratie c'est le respect des rgles par tout le monde ! On fixe 500 signatures et chacun se dbrouille ! Le fait qu'un ministre se batte pour certains et pas pour d'autres EST anti-dmocratique ! Pourquoi Sarko ne se bat pas pour Buffet sous prtexte que le PC faisait 20% dans les annes 1980 ? On ne regarde pas le pass (y'a 5 ans) mais le prsent...

De plus, j'ai pas dit empcher : j'ai dit chacun se dbrouille, y'a quand mme une sacre nuance ! Ne me dites pas qu'il n'y a pas de nuances entre touffer un mec et l'empcher de parler et se battre pour qu'il ait ses signatures ! Par piti, vitez de jeter Bb avec l'eau du bain  :;):

----------


## haltabush

> haltabush a dit
> 
> 
>  Donc la dmocratie, c'est de ne pas suivre les rgles. Donc la dmocratie = Anarchie  
> Je reste sans voix


Merci de ne pas dire n'importe quoi.
Tu disais "la dmocratie, c'est suivre les rgles". Moi je dis que "la dmocratie, ce n'est pas suivre les rgles". Ce qui est diffrent de "la dmocratie, c'est ne pas suivre les rgles".
Quelques cours de logique ont du te sortir de la tte (moi aussi, mais je me rappelle au moins de a  ::aie::  )

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> C'est que qu'a dit Sarko pour se dfendre lorsque l'on l'a titill sur le sujet ! La dmocratie c'est le respect des rgles par tout le monde ! On fixe 500 signatures et chacun se dbrouille ! Le fait qu'un ministre se batte pour certains et pas pour d'autres EST anti-dmocratique ! Pourquoi Sarko ne se bat pas pour Buffet sous prtexte que le PC faisait 20% dans les annes 1980 ? On ne regarde pas le pass (y'a 5 ans) mais le prsent...
> 
> De plus, j'ai pas dit empcher : j'ai dit chacun se dbrouille, y'a quand mme une sacre nuance ! Ne me dites pas qu'il n'y a pas de nuances entre touffer un mec et l'empcher de parler et se battre pour qu'il ait ses signatures ! Par piti, vitez de jeter Bb avec l'eau du bain


Je tourne le problme autrement donc: trouverais tu normal qu'un gars qui represente des millions de gens ne puisse pas se prsenter  l'lction  cause d'une regle injuste ? Injuste pour lui puisque quasiment aucun maire n'est FN mais pour pal mal d'autres gens; je pense notament a Laguiller.

----------


## Vld44

> qui represente des millions de gens





> je pense notament a Laguiller.


 ::aie::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> 


ou est le truc drole ?  :8O:

----------


## bidou

> Le dficit de l'tat est pass de 46 milliards  39 milliards grce  la droite il me semble.


En 2003 (avec la mme droite), le dficit  atteint 57 milliards, record de la dcennie. Je maintiens donc qu'en matire de rigueur budgtaire, on ne peut pas dire que la droite Franaise soit un modle.




> Les deux ont le choix. L'employeur ne peut pas imposer de faire plus de 35 heures vu que c'est la dure lgale du travail. Par contre, dans certains mtiers, a peut arranger tout le monde. Un employeur ira plus facilement payer des heures supplmentaires s'il n'est pas tax dessus.


Non les deux n'ont pas le choix. Si ton employeur ne te propose pas de faire des heures sup, tu ne pourras pas travailler plus pour gagner plus. Cette soit disant mesure est une abominable calembredaine puisque le candidat laisse croire que c'est un choix qu'auront forcment les employs ce qui est loin d'tre le cas






> Faut pas tre dfaitiste ! Les autres pays d'Europe le font, pourquoi pas nous ? On est mauvais ? C'est la fatalit ? Non. Y'a plus grand monde pour croire que les autres pays d'Europe font n'importe quoi. A part peut-tre...


Je ne suis pas dfaitiste, j'observe qure pour l'instant ca ne fonctionne pas. Et donc, il faudrait dj commencer par rgler ce problme avant de penser  allonger le nombre d'annuits, sinon cela ne sert  rien

----------


## FloMo

> En 2003 (avec la mme droite), le dficit  atteint 57 milliards, record de la dcennie. Je maintiens donc qu'en matire de rigueur budgtaire, on ne peut pas dire que la droite Franaise soit un modle.


Pots casss.




> Non les deux n'ont pas le choix. Si ton employeur ne te propose pas de faire des heures sup, tu ne pourras pas travailler plus pour gagner plus. Cette soit disant mesure est une abominable calembredaine puisque le candidat laisse croire que c'est un choix qu'auront forcment les employs ce qui est loin d'tre le cas


Non, mais la majorit auront le choix, contrairement  la situation actuelle.






> Je ne suis pas dfaitiste, j'observe qure pour l'instant ca ne fonctionne pas. Et donc, il faudrait dj commencer par rgler ce problme avant de penser  allonger le nombre d'annuits, sinon cela ne sert  rien


Justement, si on ne propose rien, le problme ne sera jamais rgl. A court terme, vu le temps de passage des textes, il n'y a aucune solution. C'est un fait. Mais si quelqu'un qui se retrouve avec une retraite ridicule aujourd'hui peut travailler plus longtemps pour gagner plus, cela rgle plusieurs problmes : la croissance, le pouvoir d'achat, les retraites  payer, les petites retraites.

Oui, mais le chmage ? Le chmage ne sera pas un problme non plus car qui dit plus de travail dit meilleur pouvoir d'achat.

Mes grands-parents taient agriculteurs et ils ont travaills jusqu' plus de 65 ans pour une retraite de misre. Si  ce moment-l ils auraient eu la possibilit de gagner plus pour leur travail, ils auraient t contents.

----------


## bidou

> Pots casss.


Drole de pots casss, sur les dix denires annes, c'est un gouvernement de gauche (ah non c'tait Jospin, au temps pour moi  ::aie::  ) qui a fait les trois plus petits dficits (si on peut considrer 30 milliards comme un petit dficit) et les gouvernements raffarin les trois plus gros, comme quoi les ides toutes faites....




> Non, mais la majorit auront le choix, contrairement  la situation actuelle.


Une majorit certainement pas, lorsque Raff  proposer de flinguer les 35 heures, c'est le Medef qui l'a envoy bouler




> Justement, si on ne propose rien, le problme ne sera jamais rgl. A court terme, vu le temps de passage des textes, il n'y a aucune solution. C'est un fait. Mais si quelqu'un qui se retrouve avec une retraite ridicule aujourd'hui peut travailler plus longtemps pour gagner plus, cela rgle plusieurs problmes : la croissance, le pouvoir d'achat, les retraites  payer, les petites retraites.
> 
> Oui, mais le chmage ? Le chmage ne sera pas un problme non plus car qui dit plus de travail dit meilleur pouvoir d'achat.
> 
> Mes grands-parents taient agriculteurs et ils ont travaills jusqu' plus de 65 ans pour une retraite de misre. Si  ce moment-l ils auraient eu la possibilit de gagner plus pour leur travail, ils auraient t contents.


Ma foi, tout le monde aimerait bien gagner plus pour son travail. Mais dans l'ensemble, les petites retraites sont principalement pour ceux qui ont les mtiers les plus durs physiquement et donc pour ceux qui ont le moins de chance de pouvoir travailler plus longtemps. Donc c'est un problme autrement plus complexe qu'un simple allongement des annuits pour tout le monde

----------


## zooro

> C'est que qu'a dit Sarko pour se dfendre lorsque l'on l'a titill sur le sujet ! La dmocratie c'est le respect des rgles par tout le monde ! On fixe 500 signatures et chacun se dbrouille ! Le fait qu'un ministre se batte pour certains et pas pour d'autres EST anti-dmocratique ! Pourquoi Sarko ne se bat pas pour Buffet sous prtexte que le PC faisait 20% dans les annes 1980 ? On ne regarde pas le pass (y'a 5 ans) mais le prsent...


Merci de vrifier vos infos...
http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/elections-20...enot-pen-.html



> Nicolas Sarkozy, a affirm lundi soir sur France 3 qu'il "se battrait" pour que ses concurrents  la prsidentielle *comme Olivier Besancenot ou Jean-Marie Le Pen* aient leur parrainages et puissent se prsenter. "Moi je combats les ides de M. Le Pen, mais je me battrai pour que M. Besancenot comme M. Le Pen puissent dfendre" les leurs, a-t-il dit.

----------


## juvamine

> Que a soit normal ou non, l n'est pas l'affaire... Ce n'est pas son rle de se battre pour qui que ce soit... Il y a des rgles et ces rgles disent qu'il faut avoir des signatures et que chacun doit se dbrouiller pour les avoir : c'est a la dmocratie, et rien d'autre...


bien sur que c'est son role !!!! il tait ministre de l'interieur !
c'est le ministre de l'interieur qui gre les lections
de +, buffet  ses signatures depuis belle lurette.

et il a dit aussi qu'il voulait que besancenot ait ses signatures...perso je trouve besancenot 1000 fois plus dangereux que Le Pen
les kolkoz et le goulag, c'est dpass.
le communisme c'est diu pipo, de la merde en boite qui tue encore des millions de gens. a ne vous choque pas qu'on ait 5 candidats communistes dans un pays comme la France ?!
c'est pitoyable.

----------


## FloMo

> perso je trouve besancenot 1000 fois plus dangereux que Le Pen


Besancenot est un rigolo : il est rvolutionnaire, anti-rpublicain et veut se prsenter pour tre lu... Prsident de la Rpublique !  ::mouarf::  

La bonne blague !

----------


## FloMo

> Une majorit certainement pas, lorsque Raff  proposer de flinguer les 35 heures, c'est le Medef qui l'a envoy bouler


Il n'empche que les entreprises qui aimeraient bien payer plus leurs employs mais qui sont le plus taxes sont les PME-PMI qui sont majoritaires en France.




> Ma foi, tout le monde aimerait bien gagner plus pour son travail. Mais dans l'ensemble, les petites retraites sont principalement pour ceux qui ont les mtiers les plus durs physiquement et donc pour ceux qui ont le moins de chance de pouvoir travailler plus longtemps. Donc c'est un problme autrement plus complexe qu'un simple allongement des annuits pour tout le monde


N'empche, il propose quelque-chose qui a de bonnes chances d'tre positif pour beaucoup de personnes. J'en connais un paquet qui ne veulent pas forcment partir  la retraite si tt, qui ne se sentent pas fatigus.
L'important, ce n'est pas d'avoir LA solution, mais une solution qui peut en amener d'autres.

C'est toujours mieux que de ne rien proposer ou proposer des solutions qui dgotent encore plus le peu de ceux qui sont au travail.

----------


## bidou

> Il n'empche que les entreprises qui aimeraient bien payer plus leurs employs mais qui sont le plus taxes sont les PME-PMI qui sont majoritaires en France.


En l'occurence, ca ne change rien au fait que ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elles vont trouver des heures supplmentaires payes pour leurs employs. 




> N'empche, il propose quelque-chose qui a de bonnes chances d'tre positif pour beaucoup de personnes. J'en connais un paquet qui ne veulent pas forcment partir  la retraite si tt, qui ne se sentent pas fatigus.
> L'important, ce n'est pas d'avoir LA solution, mais une solution qui peut en amener d'autres.


Encore une fois, ce ne sera une solution que si les entreprises acceptent de faire travailler les seniors. L'avantage des propositions au petit nicolas, c'est qu'elles ne dpendent pas de lui, alors au moins ca ne lui coute pas cher  ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

> En l'occurence, ca ne change rien au fait que ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elles vont trouver des heures supplmentaires payes pour leurs employs.


Les artisans sont dbords, c'est un fait. Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais ce sera toujours plus positif que d'tre bloqu  35h ou bien bosser plus pour ne rien gagner de plus car a coute trop cher. Mme si a ne rsoud pas tout, c'est dj a.




> Encore une fois, ce ne sera une solution que si les entreprises acceptent de faire travailler les seniors.


C'est vrai, mais encore une fois a fait avancer les choses.

Si on voit des "si" et des "mais" partout, on n'avance pas.

----------


## bidou

> Les artisans sont dbords, c'est un fait. Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais ce sera toujours plus positif que d'tre bloqu  35h ou bien bosser plus pour ne rien gagner de plus car a coute trop cher. Mme si a ne rsoud pas tout, c'est dj a.


Les heures sup ca existe dj quand mme. Par ailleurs je n'ai rien contre le principe d'heures supplmentaires non taxes, je condamne juste le discours qui tend  faire croire que tout le monde aura cette opportunit...






> C'est vrai, mais encore une fois a fait avancer les choses.
> 
> Si on voit des "si" et des "mais" partout, on n'avance pas.


Le problme c'est que si on enlve les si et les mais, on avance pas plus. Pour avancer il faut changer la socit, et en l'occurence les habitudes des entreprises. Ce qui serait intressant c'est que nos joyeux candidats nous expliquent comment ils vont faire cela.

----------


## FloMo

> Les heures sup ca existe dj quand mme. Par ailleurs je n'ai rien contre le principe d'heures supplmentaires non taxes, je condamne juste le discours qui tend  faire croire que tout le monde aura cette opportunit...


C'est vrai. Mais en mme temps, s'ils n'exagraient pas un peu les choses, ce ne seraient pas des politiques.




> Le problme c'est que si on enlve les si et les mais, on avance pas plus. Pour avancer il faut changer la socit, et en l'occurence les habitudes des entreprises. Ce qui serait intressant c'est que nos joyeux candidats nous expliquent comment ils vont faire cela.


Il suffit de faire voir l'avantage pour les entreprises. Hors, une rduction des charges est un avantage pour une entreprise. Si les seniors restent plus longtemps, ce n'est pas forcment un mal dans certains corps de mtiers (on ne peut vraiment pas faire de gnralit l-dessus).

Moi, ce qui me met hors de moi, c'est la politique du "on va faire le moins pire" plutt que le "on va faire le meilleur".

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Une catastropje peut-tre, mais je pense que ce serait une catastrophe encore plus grave si Sarko est lu.
> Avec Sgo, les catastrophes se produiront au petit bonheur. Avec Sarko, les catastrophes sont dj planifies, il va nous les enfoncer mticuleusement dans le %3s. Et l, a va faire trs mal...


Je trouve les positions de la gauche sur la dlinquance, l'immigration ou l'ducation totalement dmagogiques, irresponsables et mme dangereuses. La gauche n'est pas plus crdible sur les questions conomiques et sociales. De plus S. Royal change d'avis comme de chemise (ex. sur la rgulatisation des clandestins) et vite toujours certains sujets. "Ne comptez pas sur moi pour parler de ce qui ne va pas". Je trouve cette phrase infiniment plus choquante que n'importe quelle dclaration de N. Sarkozy sur les "racailles" ou la gntique.

L'explosion de la dlinquance et de la violence (qui est indniable, n'en dplaise  la gauche) est le rsultat d'une longue drive, de 30 ans de laxisme, de dmagogie, de remise en cause de l'autorit. Une politique de fermet est ncessaire.

J'entend partout que N. Sarkozy serait "dangereux" mais personne n'a encore pu me montrer pourquoi.

----------


## Dia_FR

> J'entend partout que N. Sarkozy serait "dangereux" mais personne n'a encore pu me montrer pourquoi.


parce qu'il fait trop du pied  l'lectorat d'extrme droite

parce qu'il sort des conneries du genre dtecter les dlinquants  la maternelle (ce ne sont pas de citations, car je n'ai pas retenu les termes exacts) ou l'histoire de la pdophilie lie au gnome d'un individu

parce qu'il sait nerver les gens mais pas les calmer ("karsher", "racailles"...), depuis qu'il est au ministre de l'Intrieur, un clivage s'est cr entre forces de l'ordre et population civile

parce qu'il promet monts et merveilles en omettant de prciser que le bilan du gouvernement sortant est aussi son bilan et il n'y a pas trop de quoi faire le fier

...

----------


## bidou

> L'explosion de la dlinquance et de la violence (qui est indniable, n'en dplaise  la gauche) est le rsultat d'une longue drive, de 30 ans de laxisme, de dmagogie, de remise en cause de l'autorit. Une politique de fermet est ncessaire.


On ne peut pas dire que la fermet de ces cinq dernires annes ait eu un effet tellement spectaculaire...




> J'entend partout que N. Sarkozy serait "dangereux" mais personne n'a encore pu me montrer pourquoi.


Parce que c'est potentiellement dangereux d'avoir quelqu'un qui prtend dfendre la libert de la presse mais qui menace les journalistes et fait pression sur les diteurs pour empcher la sortie des livres qui lui dplaise

Parce que c'est dangereux de voir un possible chef de l'tat ne pas se rendre compte de l'indispensable necessit de la sparation des pouvoirs

Parce que c'est dangereux de voir un ventuel prsident dfendre la lacit tout en voulant casser la loi sur la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat.

Parce que ca peut tre dangereux d'avoir un prsident qui se lance dans de fines analyses sur le dterminisme gntique 

Bref, parce qu'il n'y a pas un grand chemin entre le populisme et la dictature

----------


## pinocchio

> L'explosion de la dlinquance et de la violence (qui est indniable, n'en dplaise  la gauche) est le rsultat d'une longue drive, de 30 ans de laxisme, de dmagogie, de remise en cause de l'autorit. Une politique de fermet est ncessaire.


Sur les 30 ans, il y'a 15 ans de chaque ct, sur les 10 dernires annes 5 ans de chqaque ct et les 5 dernires sont au crdit de la droit avec une bonne partie de ministre de l'intrieur du nom de Nicccccoolllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssss   SAAAAARRRKKKKKKKOOOOZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!
Et oui celui sur qui on doit compter pour combattre la dlinquance a eu le temps de montrer que son efficacit n'est pas si bonne que cela...
Cordialement

----------


## Neuromancien2

> parce qu'il fait trop du pied  l'lectorat d'extrme droite


L'lectorat d'extrme droite, ce sont des franais comme les autres, lasss de l'immobilisme. Si un candidat rpond aux proccupations des franais en proposant des solutions rpublicaines au lieu d'abandonner ces questions  l'extrme-droite, c'est une trs bonne chose. Au lieu de critiquer N. Sarkozy, les autres seraient bien aviss de faire de mme.




> depuis qu'il est au ministre de l'Intrieur, un clivage s'est cr entre forces de l'ordre et population civile


Une minorit de dlinquants ne rprsente pas la population civile. Les voyous (que je me refuse d'appeler "jeunes") qui brlent les voitures et les bus ou attaquent les policiers (mais aussi les pompiers, ambulanciers, mdecins ou journalistes) sont des dlinquants et doivent tre traits comme tel.




> parce qu'il promet monts et merveilles en omettant de prciser que le bilan du gouvernement sortant est aussi son bilan et il n'y a pas trop de quoi faire le fier


Et vous omettez de prciser qu'il n'tait que ministre de l'intrieur, de surcrot pieds et poings lis par Chirac.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> On ne peut pas dire que la fermet de ces cinq dernires annes ait eu un effet tellement spectaculaire...


Aprs 30 ans de drives, difficile de renverser la tendance en seulement 5 ans, surtout dans avoir les moyens ncessaires. Restaurer l'autorit sera long et difficile. Il faut une volution des comportements qui ne se dcrte pas. Une rforme de la justice est galement indispensable.




> Parce que c'est potentiellement dangereux d'avoir quelqu'un qui prtend dfendre la libert de la presse mais qui menace les journalistes et fait pression sur les diteurs pour empcher la sortie des livres qui lui dplaise


Des preuves ? Par contre il me semble que S. Royal n'a pas hsit  faire fermer les blogs de militants socialistes qui la critiquaient.




> Parce que c'est dangereux de voir un possible chef de l'tat ne pas se rendre compte de l'indispensable necessit de la sparation des pouvoirs


N. Sarkozy souhaite que le parlement ne soit plus simplement une chambre d'enregistrement mais puisse intervenir plus activement. Il compte rpondre de ses dcisions devant le parlement, assumer ses choix et ceux du gouvernement, au lieu de prendre ses distance et de limoger un ministre  la premire difficult. Cela me semble une volution des institutions plus intressante que le concept maoste de "jurys populaires" de Sgolne.

----------


## pinocchio

> Aprs 30 ans de drives, difficile de renverser la tendance en seulement 5 ans. Restaurer l'autorit sera long et difficile. Il faut une volution des comportements qui ne se dcrte pas.


Ce qui est marrant c'est qu' chaque nouvelle lection l'lectorat de droite est oblig d'allonger les dures pour justifier un pitre tat des lieux et mettre cela sur le dos de la gauche...
Il faudrait peut-tre savoir assumer son propre travail et non pas toujours repousser sur le prcdent. (je dis cela pour la droite car depuis 1995, c'est un prsident de droite mais si c'tait l'inverse, la gauche ne se comporterait certainement pas mieux...)
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Ce qui est marrant c'est qu' chaque nouvelle lection l'lectorat de droite est oblig d'allonger les dures pour justifier un pitre tat des lieux et mettre cela sur le dos de la gauche...
> Il faudrait peut-tre savoir assumer son propre travail et non pas toujours repousser sur le prcdent. (je dis cela pour la droite car depuis 1995, c'est un prsident de droite mais si c'tait l'inverse, la gauche ne se comporterait certainement pas mieux...)
> Cordialement
> Pinocchio


Trouvez vous la gauche crdible sur la question de la dlinquance ? Pensez vous que les socialistes feraient mieux ? Selon vous quelle est l'origine de cette explosion de la dlinquance ?

----------


## FloMo

> Trouvez vous la gauche crdible sur la question de la dlinquance ? Pensez vous que les socialistes feraient mieux ? Selon vous quelle est l'origine de cette explosion de la dlinquance ?


Je suis entirement d'accord. Il faut voir les choses en face.

----------


## pinocchio

> Je suis entirement d'accord. Il faut voir les choses en face.


Pouvez-vous trouver des chiffres montrant le rapprot entre la gauche et la dlinquance car ceux sont des propos dans le vague...
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## bidou

> Aprs 30 ans de drives, difficile de renverser la tendance en seulement 5 ans. Restaurer l'autorit sera long et difficile.


Ca serait surement moins difficiles si on essayait de rsoudre aussi les causes et pas uniquement les consquences




> Des preuves ? Par contre il me semble que S. Royal n'a pas hsit  faire fermer les blogs de militants socialistes qui la critiquaient.


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/speci...iberation.html
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/23032007/20...s-sarkozy.html
http://archquo.nouvelobs.com/cgi/art...nouvelobs.com/





> N. Sarkozy souhaite que le parlement ne soit plus simplement une chambre d'enregistrement mais puisse intervenir plus activement. Il compte rpondre de ses dcisions devant le parlement, assumer ses choix et ceux du gouvernement, au lieu de prendre ses distance et de limoger un ministre  la premire difficult. Cela me semble une volution des institutions plus intressante que les "jurys populaires" de Sgolne, un concept maoste.


Il compte aussi respecter l'indpendance des juges ?

----------


## Dia_FR

> L'lectorat d'extrme droite, ce sont des franais comme les autres, lasss de l'immobilisme.


mon point de vue c'est que l'lectorat d'extrme droite est principalement (pas entirement donc) compos de franais dont les opinions tendent vers le fascisme et le rascisme
c'est  ces personnes que je trouve que Mr Sarkozy "fait du pied" en donnant une part importante dans son discours  des ides dfendues depuis longtemps par Mr Le Pen (de manire plus soft pour Sarkozy que pour Le Pen quand mme)




> Une minorit de dlinquants ne rprsente pas la population civile.


toute personne enfreignant la loi doit tre rappele  l'ordre et sanctionne, tout le monde en convient, c'est une vidence (et les politiques seraient fort avises de se rappeler cette phrase de temps en temps)

mais prenons quelques exemples :
- le mtro parisien dernirement
il y avait srement plusieurs "voyous" abrutis qui voulaient juste faire les malins et se dfouler mais  ct d'eux, nombre de personnes "lambdas" se sont opposes  la police, pourquoi ?
- l'arrestation mouvemente  la sortie d'une cole
les policiers avaient l'air d'employer la force contre des personnes qui ne les mettaient pas spcialement en danger (des parents d'lves lambdas l aussi) mme s'ils les gnaient un peu, et devant des enfants
- les manifestations d'tudiants lors de l'adoption du CPE
certes, il y a eu des casseurs qui se mlaient aux tudiants pour foutre le bo***l et certaines actions tudiantes taient limite mais quand on voit des jeunes qui bloquent juste une rue en tant assis et qui se font dloger  grands coups de matraques...

on parle bien ici de population civile et pas juste de voyous/dlinquants




> Et vous omettez de prciser qu'il n'tait que ministre de l'intrieur, de surcrot pieds et poings lis par Chirac.


dans ses discours, Mr Sarkozy se flicite de SON travail au ministre de l'Intrieur, pas du travail de Mr Chirac
de plus je pense que lors de son mandat, Mr Sarkozy a plus fait pour l'inscurit et la prcarit que pour la scurit en attisant les haines par ses paroles, positions, attitudes et actes (pas tout le temps, mais majoritairement)

----------


## Dia_FR

> N. Sarkozy souhaite que le parlement ne soit plus simplement une chambre d'enregistrement mais puisse intervenir plus activement. Il compte rpondre de ses dcisions devant le parlement, assumer ses choix et ceux du gouvernement, au lieu de prendre ses distance et de limoger un ministre  la premire difficult. Cela me semble une volution des institutions plus intressante que le concept maoste de "jurys populaires" de Sgolne.


Mr Sarkozy n'a-t-il pas dit que ses ministres seraient "valus" chaque anne et si besoin, demis de leurs fonctions ?
si un ministre connat trop de problmes, au lieu de sauter dans l'instant il sautera  ce moment l, quelle diffrence ?
au pire, a fera 5 ministres en 5 ans pour un poste

----------


## Vld44

est-ce qu'il serait possible de recommencer ce sondage ? Un nouveau sujet tout neuf avec les 12 officiels et pas d'erreur de logique dans les propositions.

Merci  ::D:

----------


## sovitec

> Aprs 30 ans de drives, difficile de renverser la tendance en seulement 5 ans, surtout dans avoir les moyens ncessaires. Restaurer l'autorit sera long et difficile. Il faut une volution des comportements qui ne se dcrte pas. Une rforme de la justice est galement indispensable.


5 ans ce n'est pas assez long ? Alors pourquoi critiquer la gauche qui n'a eu en 1981 que 5 ans pour compenser 20 ans de pouvoir ininterrompus de la droite ?

Sarkozy se vante partout d'avoir fait baisser la dlinquance. Il oublie de dire que si les vols d'autoradio ont certainement baisss. Les actes de violences physique ont largement augments. C'est a une baisse de la dlinquance ? Sarkozy veut une socit  l'amricaine, toute en rpression. Malheureusement aux USA il y a encore cinquante fois plus de personnes dans les prisons qu'en France. Sa faon d'agir ne fait que dsesprer certaines catgories de la population : immigrs (un tranger est dtermin gntiquement pour tre dlinquant), chomeurs (ils ont le droit de faire des heures de chmage supplmentaires pour gagner plus ?  ::D:   )...
La premire mesure de Sarkozy en arrivant au ministre de l'intrieur a t de supprimer la police de proximit et il essaye dsesprment de trouver une formule pour la restaurer en disant que ce sera quelque chose de diffrent.

Le dbat sur la dlinquance est la seule solution qu'a trouver la droite pour masquer son bilan pathtique (voir la polmique qui frise le ridicule sur la baisse du chmage).




> Des preuves ? Par contre il me semble que S. Royal n'a pas hsit  faire fermer les blogs de militants socialistes qui la critiquaient.


Demander des preuves  une affirmation (preuves qui ont ts donnes) par un "il me semble que S. Royal" rvle le niveau de la rflexion.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> mon point de vue c'est que l'lectorat d'extrme droite est principalement (pas entirement donc) compos de franais dont les opinions tendent vers le fascisme et le rascisme
> c'est  ces personnes que je trouve que Mr Sarkozy "fait du pied" en donnant une part importante dans son discours  des ides dfendues depuis longtemps par Mr Le Pen (de manire plus soft pour Sarkozy que pour Le Pen quand mme)


A mon avis vous vous trompez totalement. Il y a un noyau de fascistes nostalgiques du ptainisme et une majorit d'lecteurs lasss de l'immobilisme et des promesses non tenues qui votent Le Pen par protestation. Vous inversez le problme. Il existe un certain nombre de sujets, abandonns par la classe politique et repris par Le Pen (immigration, dlinquance, identit nationale, construction europenne). *Ces thmes n'appartiennent  personne*, et on devrait se rjouir qu'un candidat rpublicain reprenne ces proccupations pour y apporter d'autres rponses que celle du FN. D'ailleurs, S. Royal l'a fait aussi, assez maladroitement. Vouloir matriser l'immigration et renvoyer les clandestins, poser la question de l'intgration sociale et culturelle, est-ce du racisme et du fascisme ?

----------


## Nasky

J'ai vot *Nicolas Sarkozy* sans hsitation. C'est le seul qui aura le courage de rformer.
Il est attaqu avec une mauvaise foi que je n'avais jamais vue. On l'accuse de fascisme, on le compare  Hitler, on dit qu'il contrle les mdias, etc. Bizarrement, on n'a jamais de preuve si ce n'est qu'un seul ct, celui de ceux qui accusent. Mais quand il s'agit de Sarkozy, on oublie la prsomption d'innocence... Sarko tu l'accuses, il est coupable!

Notons que le fameux magazine _The Economist_ a publi aujourd'hui un article expliquant que Sarkozy est le "meilleur" pour la France.

Nas'

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Sarkozy veut une socit  l'amricaine, toute en rpression. Malheureusement aux USA il y a encore cinquante fois plus de personnes dans les prisons qu'en France.


Aux Etats-Unis l'application de la tolrance zro a fait significativement diminuer la dlinquance (voir le bilan de R. Giuliani   New York). La place d'une personne qui commet des actes de violence est en prison et pas ailleurs.




> Sa faon d'agir ne fait que dsesprer certaines catgories de la population : immigrs (*un tranger est dtermin gntiquement pour tre dlinquant*)


C'est ridicule. Personne n'a jamais dit cela, pas mme Le Pen !




> La premire mesure de Sarkozy en arrivant au ministre de l'intrieur a t de supprimer la police de proximit et il essaye dsesprment de trouver une formule pour la restaurer en disant que ce sera quelque chose de diffrent.


La police de proximit telle qu'elle avait t mise en place par la gauche ne s'est pas vraiment avre efficace.




> Le dbat sur la dlinquance est la seule solution qu'a trouver la droite pour masquer son bilan pathtique (voir la polmique qui frise le ridicule sur la baisse du chmage).


La dlinquance est une proccupation relle des franais.




> Demander des preuves  une affirmation (preuves qui ont ts donnes) par un "il me semble que S. Royal" rvle le niveau de la rflexion.


Source

----------


## _solo

> Notons que le fameux magazine The Economist a publi aujourd'hui un article expliquant que Sarkozy est le "meilleur" pour la France.


il fallait comprendre c'est celui qui viendras lecher lesz bottes des industriels USAiens  :;):   ::lol::  et on parle meme pas de cqu'il feras a B....

----------


## GrandFather

> Notons que le fameux magazine _The Economist_ a publi aujourd'hui un article expliquant que Sarkozy est le "meilleur" pour la France.


Vu la sensibilit trs marque de ce journal (l'quivalent anglais du Wall Street Journal), il aurait t tonnant qu'il en soit autrement. C'est comme dire qu'un ditorial de l'Huma affirme que le programme de Marie-George Buffet est le meilleur, on est content de le savoir mais a n'est pas trs significatif.... D'autres titres de la presse europenne (que j'ai pu lire grce  Courrier International), et pas des moindres, sont plus circonspects vis  vis de Nicolas Sarkozy.

----------


## Nasky

C'est d'ailleurs trange ce rapprochement qu'on fait entre Bush et Sarko. Ils n'ont pas du tout la mme politique conomique par exemple. Sarko, c'est un mec de gauche aux USA.
Mais cette image de "Sarko l'amricain" est rest, les gens ne s'interrogent plus sur la question, ils rptent tels des perroquets que Sarko et Bush, c'est pareil.
Mais quand Royal rve du modle de Blair, on en fait pas une histoire ? Quand elle dit que Blair est un modle mais qu'en mme temps, elle s'affirme contre la flexibilit  l'emploi, est-ce vraiment raisonnable ?

Je sais qu'en France, il y a un anti-amrcanisme primaire. Je conois qu'on ne soutienne pas Bush dans ses guerres mais est-ce crdible de croire que la France peut s'en sortir dans les USA ? Alors quand Royal dit : "je ne serais pas la prsidente qui irait serrer la main  Bush comme si de rien n'tait entre nos diffrences", je trouve a trs limite. On peut ne pas tre d'accord sur tout sans chercher  crer des tensions qui seraient nfastes que pour la France et non pas pour les USA.

En France, j'ai remarqu qu'il y avait cette ide que tout ce qu'on dcide en France est suppos s'appliquer dans le monde entier. J'ai toujours cette impression que les Franais se croient les rois du monde. Qu'en disant "non" au libralisme, on "supprime" le libralisme mondial. Qu'en disant "non"  la flexibilit, le monde entier allait dire non. Pourtant, les 35h, personne ne nous a imit. L'image de la France dans le monde n'a jamais t aussi ngative. Quand Sarkozy dnonce l' "arrogance" franaise, je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec lui. Il est temps de changer, d'arrter de regarder le monde voluer sans chercher  l'imiter.

Que ce soit Bayrou, Royal ou Sarkozy, il faudra changer de mentalit de toute faon. J'ai de plus en plus de mal avec la mentalit franaise (peut-tre parce que j'ai des origines trangres qui font que je peux penser autrement). 

Nas'

----------


## Nasky

> Vu la sensibilit trs marque de ce journal (l'quivalent anglais du Wall Street Journal), il aurait t tonnant qu'il en soit autrement. C'est comme dire qu'un ditorial de l'Huma affirme que le programme de Marie-George Buffet est le meilleur, on est content de le savoir mais a n'est pas trs significatif.... D'autres titres de la presse europenne (que j'ai pu lire grce  Courrier International), et pas des moindres, sont plus circonspects vis  vis de Nicolas Sarkozy.


Le journal note quand mme que Bayrou est le plus crdible sur la dette... Ce n'est pas du pro-Sarko  100% ...
Mais j'ai dj vu d'autres tudes sur la dette disant que Sarko tait le plus crdible devant Bayrou, loin devant Royal ...

Nas'

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu as peux-tre du mal avec "la mentalit franaise", mais il y a des gens qui ont du mal avec les ides de "flexibilit", et qui prfrent la scurit de l'emploi par exemple.

----------


## Nasky

Dans ce cas, qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre par rapport aux autres pays.
J'ai vu la prsidente ou porte-parole d'une association de lyce ou je ne sais plus quoi  France Europe Express (France 3) avec Sarkozy. C'tait celle qu'on voyait tout le temps contre le CPE. Elle dit  Sarkozy que c'est inadmissible le chmage des jeunes en France en assurant que la France est mal place par rapport aux autres pays europens dans ce domaine. 
C'est quand mme extraordinaire de refuser le CPE qui est appliqu dans les autres pays qui ont un bon taux d'insertion de jeunes, et d'ensuite venir se plaindre que les autres pays europens font mieux. 
Soit on accepte la flexibilit et on s'en sort, soit on reste attach  la scurit et rien que a, et dans ce cas, qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre que les autres font mieux. La flexibilit est le seul modle qui marche.

Nas'

----------


## sovitec

> Aux Etats-Unis l'application de la tolrance zro a fait significativement diminuer la dlinquance (voir le bilan de R. Giuliani   New York). La place d'une personne qui commet des actes de violence est en prison et pas ailleurs.


La politique de Guliani n'a fait que dplacer la violence, mais globalement elle n'a pas diminu.




> C'est ridicule. Personne n'a jamais dit cela, pas mme Le Pen !


C'tait une boutade, faut pas s'nerver. Mais Sarkozy ne veux pas concder qu'il a dit une grosse connerie sur le "gne de la pdophilie". Et quelqu'un qui refuse de reconnatre ses erreurs, moi a me fait peur.




> La dlinquance est une proccupation relle des franais.


Pour moi l'environnement, l'conomie ou l'ducation sont des sujets plus importants.




> Source


Ce qui m'a fait ragir c'est l'opposition entre le "des preuves" et le "il me semble".

----------


## sovitec

> Je sais qu'en France, il y a un anti-amrcanisme primaire. Je conois qu'on ne soutienne pas Bush dans ses guerres mais est-ce crdible de croire que la France peut s'en sortir dans les USA ? Alors quand Royal dit : "je ne serais pas la prsidente qui irait serrer la main  Bush comme si de rien n'tait entre nos diffrences", je trouve a trs limite. On peut ne pas tre d'accord sur tout sans chercher  crer des tensions qui seraient nfastes que pour la France et non pas pour les USA.


Il ne faut pas confondre antiamricanisme et antibushisme.




> En France, j'ai remarqu qu'il y avait cette ide que tout ce qu'on dcide en France est suppos s'appliquer dans le monde entier. J'ai toujours cette impression que les Franais se croient les rois du monde. Qu'en disant "non" au libralisme, on "supprime" le libralisme mondial. Qu'en disant "non"  la flexibilit, le monde entier allait dire non. Pourtant, les 35h, personne ne nous a imit. L'image de la France dans le monde n'a jamais t aussi ngative. Quand Sarkozy dnonce l' "arrogance" franaise, je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec lui. Il est temps de changer, d'arrter de regarder le monde voluer sans chercher  l'imiter.
> 
> Que ce soit Bayrou, Royal ou Sarkozy, il faudra changer de mentalit de toute faon. J'ai de plus en plus de mal avec la mentalit franaise (peut-tre parce que j'ai des origines trangres qui font que je peux penser autrement). 
> 
> Nas'


J'ai beau tre un pur franais de souche je te rejoins sur ce point.

----------


## bidou

> Dans ce cas, qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre par rapport aux autres pays.
> J'ai vu la prsidente ou porte-parole d'une association de lyce ou je ne sais plus quoi  France Europe Express (France 3) avec Sarkozy. C'tait celle qu'on voyait tout le temps contre le CPE. Elle dit  Sarkozy que c'est inadmissible le chmage des jeunes en France en assurant que la France est mal place par rapport aux autres pays europens dans ce domaine. 
> C'est quand mme extraordinaire de refuser le CPE qui est appliqu dans les autres pays qui ont un bon taux d'insertion de jeunes, et d'ensuite venir se plaindre que les autres pays europens font mieux. 
> Soit on accepte la flexibilit et on s'en sort, soit on reste attach  la scurit et rien que a, et dans ce cas, qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre que les autres font mieux. La flexibilit est le seul modle qui marche.
> 
> Nas'


C'est qui les autres qui font mieux grace au CPE  ::koi::

----------


## Nasky

Excuse-moi, j'ai mal fait ma phrase en effet. Par CPE, je voulais dire "flexibilit". Et l, les pays sont l'Espagne, le Danemark, la Sude, les Pays-Bas, la GB, ... Dans ces pays, il y a plus de flexibilit mais on parle aussi de flexsecurit car il y a un rel suivi pour retrouver un travail en cas de licenciement. 
Quoiqu'il en soit, ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est qu'on ne peut pas continuer  dire qu'on veut juste des droits, de la scurit  l'emploi tout en se permettant de critiquer la place de la France par rapport aux autres pays.

Toutefois, je sais que dans les autres pays, notamment la Sude, les syndicats sont bien plus reprsentatifs (80% de syndiqus je crois) ce qui vite les conflits qu'on voit en France qui consistent  mettre tout le monde dans la rue puis ensuite expliquer pourquoi on est dans la rue.

On va dire que je critique encore les Franais mais n'avez-vous pas l'impression qu'ici, on ne sait pas ce qu'on veut mais par contre on sait trs bien ce qu'on ne veut pas ?  ::aie::  

Nas'

----------


## bidou

> On va dire que je critique encore les Franais mais n'avez-vous pas l'impression qu'ici, on sait pas ce qu'on veut mais par contre on sait trs bien ce qu'on ne veut pas ?  
> 
> Nas'


 ::mouarf::   c'est assez vrai

Au demeurant il va falloir choisir entre quel ailleurs il faut imiter car on peut difficilement comparer le Danemark et le Royaume Uni

----------


## yann2

Salut




> Aux Etats-Unis l'application de la tolrance zro a fait significativement diminuer la dlinquance (voir le bilan de R. Giuliani  New York). La place d'une personne qui commet des actes de violence est en prison et pas ailleurs.


Oui. Mais faut-il en rester l ? Ne devrait-on pas s'interroger sur le pourquoi de ces violences ?

Si un pommier ne donne que des pommes pourries, tu le brles (ou tu le noies au karscher, comme tu veux) ? ou tu essaies de savoir pourquoi pour corriger le problme ?

----------


## zooro

> Tu as peux-tre du mal avec "la mentalit franaise", mais il y a des gens qui ont du mal avec les ides de "flexibilit", et qui prfrent la scurit de l'emploi par exemple.


La "scurit de l'emploi", c'est intressant, mais il me semble que cette notion n'existe plus, pas mme au Japon, pays de l'emploi  vie...




> Mais Sarkozy ne veux pas concder qu'il a dit une grosse connerie sur le "gne de la pdophilie". Et quelqu'un qui refuse de reconnatre ses erreurs, moi a me fait peur.


Il y a bien un gne de l'anxit, et ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente (http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/psycho...ne_panique.htm).
Cependant, lors de ce fameux entretien (que Mme Royal a par ailleurs dclin), il n'a pas parl de "gne de la pdophilie", pas plus que de "gne du suicide".




> Oui. Mais faut-il en rester l ? Ne devrait-on pas s'interroger sur le pourquoi de ces violences ?
> 
> Si un pommier ne donne que des pommes pourries, tu le brles (ou tu le noies au karscher, comme tu veux) ? ou tu essaies de savoir pourquoi pour corriger le problme ?


Ta comparaison est intressante...

----------


## souviron34

> Oui. Mais faut-il en rester l ? Ne devrait-on pas s'interroger sur le pourquoi de ces violences ?
> 
> Si un pommier ne donne que des pommes pourries, tu le brles (ou tu le noies au karscher, comme tu veux) ? ou tu essaies de savoir pourquoi pour corriger le problme ?


Intressant, mais problme pos depuis 35 ans......


Vous tes (pour un assez grand nombre sur ce forum) relativement initis  la reflexion scientifique.

Ce qui me choque profondment dans ce genre d'approche, c'est que, si en sciences, on ne trouve toujours pas la solution  un problme au bout de 50tests, on se dit : "il y a un truc qui cloche avec l'hypothse de dpart".

Et l, par exemple pour l'emploi, personne se pose la question, a a l'air...

Cela fait depuis 1973 que 12 ou 15 gouvernements, je ne compte plus, nous disent "il y a un problme de l'emploi, on va s'en occuper", avec le genre d'image de yann2 (c'est pas contre toi hein   :;):  ).

Or , plus a va, plus c'est pareil..... Et pourtant il y a eu des "solutions de gauche", des "solutions de droites", et en nombre non restreint. Et elles chouent toutes...

Ce qui veut dire que ce sont les prmisses qui sont fausses... pas les solutions.

Et la prmisse principale est que "on peut travailler aujourdh'ui comme en 1960"... D'o les CDI/CDD, les arcboutements sur 35h, anti cpe, retraites, etc...

On voudrait continuer comme si de rien n'tait, comme taient nos parents.... 

Mais a ne marche pas...

Et on n'arrive pas  accepter qu'il n'y a eu que 2 gnrations dans l'histoire de l'humanit qui ont vcu un chouette truc, mais que nous on revient  la normale.... Parce que ces 2 gnrations-l, elles nous bourrent le mou et notre cerveau depuis des lustres.... et qu'elles essayent (videmment, la dernire va bientt partir  la retraite, ils veulent pas se la couper) de nous convaincre qu'il faut rester sur leur modle....

----------


## kromartien

> Intressant, mais problme pos depuis 35 ans......
> 
> 
> Vous tes (pour un assez grand nombre sur ce forum) relativement initis  la reflexion scientifique.
> 
> Ce qui me choque profondment dans ce genre d'approche, c'est que, si en sciences, on ne trouve toujours pas la solution  un problme au bout de 50tests, on se dit : "il y a un truc qui cloche avec l'hypothse de dpart".
> 
> Et l, par exemple pour l'emploi, personne se pose la question, a a l'air...
> 
> ...


a fait un moment que j'entends parler de socit des loisirs, il faut savoir il est vrai adapter l'activit humaine en fonction de l'tat des lieux :




> Quand des robots feront tout le travail  notre place, que nous restera-t-il ? 
> Tous les biens matriels proviendront d'une organisation bien huile sous la coupe de la "machine",
>  le cerveau mcanique absolu gestionnaire de l'humanit entire, monstre froid et mcanis 
> dont le fonctionnement impermable  toute activit humaine garantit la prennit de
>  l'espce par ses capacits prvisionnelles au-del de la comprhension. Alors, l'homme devra 
> s' accommoder  son nouvel environnement non-hostile par la pratique assidue de la conceptualisation, 
> l'tude de la philosophie, des arts et des mathmatiques dans le but de mieux percevoir le 
> monde extrieur. Viendra le jour o ces exercices porteront leurs fruits et un savant trouvera la porte 
> pour voyager vers d'autres mondes ( le vaisseau intemporel qui essaimera l'humanit dans l'univers )


Vraiment, la science-fiction, il n'y a que a de vrai  ::P:

----------


## bidou

> Intressant, mais problme pos depuis 35 ans......
> 
> 
> Vous tes (pour un assez grand nombre sur ce forum) relativement initis  la reflexion scientifique.
> 
> Ce qui me choque profondment dans ce genre d'approche, c'est que, si en sciences, on ne trouve toujours pas la solution  un problme au bout de 50tests, on se dit : "il y a un truc qui cloche avec l'hypothse de dpart".
> 
> Et l, par exemple pour l'emploi, personne se pose la question, a a l'air...
> 
> ...


En voila un raisonnement scientifique qu'il est intressant. Seulement tu oublie de nous dire, c'est quoi la normale  laquelle il faut revenir. A quel moment de l'histoire de l'humanit il y a eu des dlocalisations d'entreprise, une concurrence mondiale, etc...
Par ailleurs, le plein emploi n'est pas une fin en soit. Au royaume uni, la population vivant sous le seuil de pauvret est plus importante qu'en Frane, on a globalement remplac des chmeurs pauvres par des travailleurs pauvres, ce qui ne peut tre satisfaisant que quand on n'est pas pauvre, puisque sinon on est en droit de se demander quel est l'intrt de travailler si son travail ne permet pas d'en vivre.

----------


## pinocchio

> Par CPE, je voulais dire "flexibilit". Et l, les pays sont l'Espagne, le Danemark, la Sude, les Pays-Bas, la GB, ... Dans ces pays, il y a plus de flexibilit mais on parle aussi de flexsecurit car il y a un rel suivi pour retrouver un travail en cas de licenciement.


Ce que tu dis est fort intressant, je note le terme "flexsecurit", le problme est que les mesures de droite (comme de gauche) proposes sont juste de modifier l'un des deux critres. en carcaturant un peu, ca donne la droite veut la flexibilit et la gauche la scurit. Seulement en ne proposant que l'un des deux critres, les personnes sont perdantes donc,  mon avis, sont en droit de protester.




> Il est temps de changer, d'arrter de regarder le monde voluer sans chercher  l'imiter.


Je ne pense vraiment qu'il faille imiter le monde. D'ailleurs le monde ne veut rien dire car entre Cuba, les USA le Royaume Uni, le Danemark, ... on est loin d'avoir des points communs. S'inspirer de certains points ertes mais certainement pas imiter.
Cordialement

----------


## Vld44

Exactement, et pour sur enchrir sur Souviron et Pinocchio je pense que finalement les pseudo communistes franais (buffet, besancenot et dans une moindre mesure laguillers) sont les moins utopistes de la gauche car ils savent bien qu'on ne peut prcisment pas revenir aux 30 glorieuses tout en suivant dans la course  la mondialisation.

Selon moi de nos jours on a pas 36 solutions ... Marxisme, libralisme modr (ce que j'espre pour la France !!) et libralisme.

On peut trouver un compromis, entre mga profits et bien du peuple. La France (AVEC l'Europe -.-) en a les moyens il faut juste que chacun fasse un effort.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Salut
> 
> Oui. Mais faut-il en rester l ? Ne devrait-on pas s'interroger sur le pourquoi de ces violences ?
> 
> Si un pommier ne donne que des pommes pourries, tu le brles (ou tu le noies au karscher, comme tu veux) ? ou tu essaies de savoir pourquoi pour corriger le problme ?


Pour moi l'origine est connue : 30 ans de laxisme et de dmagogie dans l'ducation, de remise en cause de l'autorit, de perte des repres sociaux. Je  n'adhre pas au discours expliquant la dlinquance par les problmes conomiques.

----------


## sovitec

> Il y a bien un gne de l'anxit, et ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente (http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/psycho...ne_panique.htm).
> Cependant, lors de ce fameux entretien (que Mme Royal a par ailleurs dclin), il n'a pas parl de "gne de la pdophilie", pas plus que de "gne du suicide".


"J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser qu'on nat pdophile", voil la phrase exacte de N. Sarkozy. La pdophilie ou le suicide sont l'aboutissement de phnomnes complexes, qui ne peuvent tre rsums  un simple effet mcanique comme un problme hormonal. Ce que je reproche  N. Sarkozy ce n'est pas vraiment d'avoir dit une btise (il est loin d'tre le seul dans cette campagne lectoral, et on ne peut pas connatre tout sur tout), mais de ne pas vouloir reconnatre qu'il ait pu se planter alors qu'il y a un consensus des scientifiques sur le sujet.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> En voila un raisonnement scientifique qu'il est intressant. Seulement tu oublie de nous dire, c'est quoi la normale  laquelle il faut revenir. A quel moment de l'histoire de l'humanit il y a eu des dlocalisations d'entreprise, une concurrence mondiale, etc...
> Par ailleurs, le plein emploi n'est pas une fin en soit. Au royaume uni, la population vivant sous le seuil de pauvret est plus importante qu'en Frane, on a globalement remplac des chmeurs pauvres par des travailleurs pauvres, ce qui ne peut tre satisfaisant que quand on n'est pas pauvre, puisque sinon on est en droit de se demander quel est l'intrt de travailler si son travail ne permet pas d'en vivre.


Cette comparaison des chiffres de la pauvret me fait bien rire. En France, le RMI est calcul pour tre juste au-dessus du seuil de pauvret franais (50% du revenu mdian), ce qui exclut ses bnficiaires des chiffres. Mais a-t-on vraiment rsolu le problme ? En ralit la population vivant dans la pauvret est au moins aussi importante en France qu'en Grande Bretagne ou aux Etats-Unis.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> "J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser qu'on nat pdophile", voil la phrase exacte de N. Sarkozy. La pdophilie ou le suicide sont l'aboutissement de phnomnes complexes, qui ne peuvent tre rsums  un simple effet mcanique comme un problme hormonal. Ce que je reproche  N. Sarkozy ce n'est pas vraiment d'avoir dit une btise (il est loin d'tre le seul dans cette campagne lectoral, et on ne peut pas connatre tout sur tout), mais de ne pas vouloir reconnatre qu'il ait pu se planter alors qu'il y a un consensus des scientifiques sur le sujet.


Depuis N. Sarkozy a clairement nuanc son propos sur ce sujet.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Je sais qu'en France, il y a un anti-amrcanisme primaire. Je conois qu'on ne soutienne pas Bush dans ses guerres mais est-ce crdible de croire que la France peut s'en sortir dans les USA ? Alors quand Royal dit : "je ne serais pas la prsidente qui irait serrer la main  Bush comme si de rien n'tait entre nos diffrences", je trouve a trs limite. On peut ne pas tre d'accord sur tout sans chercher  crer des tensions qui seraient nfastes que pour la France et non pas pour les USA.
> 
> En France, j'ai remarqu qu'il y avait cette ide que tout ce qu'on dcide en France est suppos s'appliquer dans le monde entier. J'ai toujours cette impression que les Franais se croient les rois du monde. Qu'en disant "non" au libralisme, on "supprime" le libralisme mondial. Qu'en disant "non"  la flexibilit, le monde entier allait dire non. Pourtant, les 35h, personne ne nous a imit. L'image de la France dans le monde n'a jamais t aussi ngative. Quand Sarkozy dnonce l' "arrogance" franaise, je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec lui. Il est temps de changer, d'arrter de regarder le monde voluer sans chercher  l'imiter.


Je suis entirement d'accord.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Tu as peux-tre du mal avec "la mentalit franaise", mais il y a des gens qui ont du mal avec les ides de "flexibilit", et qui prfrent la scurit de l'emploi par exemple.


Le problme est qu'aujourd'hui en France, nous avons ni l'un ni l'autre.

----------


## sovitec

> Pour moi l'origine est connue : 30 ans de laxisme et de dmagogie dans l'ducation, de remise en cause de l'autorit, de perte des repres sociaux. Je  n'adhre pas au discours expliquant la dlinquance par les problmes conomiques.


Il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe ailleurs dans le monde pour s'apercevoir que les socits les plus violentes sont aussi les plus ingalitaires (USA, Brsil, Afrique subsaharienne...). Or j'ai peur que le programme d'un candidat qui ne peut qu'accrotre les ingalits n'aboutisse qu' accrotre aussi la violence.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> La politique de Guliani n'a fait que dplacer la violence, mais globalement elle n'a pas diminu.


C'est faux. Source




> Pour moi l'environnement, l'conomie ou l'ducation sont des sujets plus importants.


Il n'y a pas  hirachiser les sujets de cette manire. On ne pourra pas dvelopper l'conomie ou amliorer l'ducation dans un climat de violence et d'inscurit.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe ailleurs dans le monde pour s'apercevoir que les socits les plus violentes sont aussi les plus ingalitaires (USA, Brsil, Afrique subsaharienne...). Or j'ai peur que le programme d'un candidat qui ne peut qu'accrotre les ingalits n'aboutisse qu' accrotre aussi la violence.


Deux affirmations sans fondement :
La violence s'expliquerait par les ingalits.Le programme de N. Sarkozy va accrotre les ingalits.

----------


## Dia_FR

> Deux affirmations sans fondement :
> La violence s'expliquerait par les ingalits.Le programme de N. Sarkozy va accrotre les ingalits.


c'est drle a

personnellement j'avais cru comprendre qu'il appuyait fortement la TVA
rappelons que c'est l'iimpt le plus injuste puisque impactant du mme montant pauvres et riches

la TIP avait t rendue flottante par la gauche, pour compenser la hausse des prix du ptrole, la droite a supprim cette option

il veut ramener l'impt sur le revenu  un taux fixe, ce qui avantagerait les riches

il veut augmenter le bouclier fiscal accord  ceux qui payent l'ISF et rduire l'ISF

et galement quasiment supprimer les droits de succession



 part a, il combat les ingalits sociales...


un peu de lecture :

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/15022007/32...e-fiscale.html
http://www.legrandsoir.info/article....d_article=4791
http://www.betapolitique.fr/spip.php?article0214

----------


## GrandFather

> En ralit la population vivant dans la pauvret est au moins aussi importante en France qu'en Grande Bretagne ou aux Etats-Unis.


J'en doute fort. La diffrence entre le taux de pauvret en France et celui du royaume-uni et des tats-unis (pratiquement gaux) est d'environ 5%, si mes souvenirs sont bons. Les populations franaise et anglaise tant quivalentes, ce ne sont pas les 1.300.000 bnficiaires du RMI qui expliquent cette diffrence, mme en multipliant ce chiffre par 2 pour intgrer les ayant-droits. Quant aux tats-unis, sur une population de plus de 300 millions de personnes, la diffrence est encore plus flagrante...

----------


## sovitec

> Cette comparaison des chiffres de la pauvret me fait bien rire. En France, le RMI est calcul pour tre juste au-dessus du seuil de pauvret franais (50% du revenu mdian), ce qui exclut ses bnficiaires des chiffres. Mais a-t-on vraiment rsolu le problme ? En ralit la population vivant dans la pauvret est au moins aussi importante en France qu'en Grande Bretagne ou aux Etats-Unis.


Tu devrais rviser tes chiffres, le RMI (440 par mois) est largement infrieur au seuil de pauvret (650 par mois).

Je ne connais pas suffisamment les Etats-unis, mais tu as raison pour la Grande-Bretagne o Tony Blair a bien redress la situation catastrophique dans laquelle l'avait plong les conservateurs. Alors qu'en France la situation qui s'tait rgulirement amliore entre 1996 et 2002 se dtriore depuis...




> Envoy par Sovitec
> 
> La politique de Guliani n'a fait que dplacer la violence, mais globalement elle n'a pas diminu.
> 
> 
> C'est faux. Source


Globalement signifie sur la cte nord est des USA, pas  New-York.




> Il n'y a pas  hirachiser les sujets de cette manire. On ne pourra pas dvelopper l'conomie ou amliorer l'ducation dans un climat de violence et d'inscurit.


Bien sr que si qu'il y a des problmes plus importants que d'autres, mais tous les sujets sont plus ou moins lis (l'environnement a des impacts sur l'conomie qui a des impacts sur la violence qui a des impacts sur l'ducation et inversement).




> Deux affirmations sans fondement :
>     * La violence s'expliquerait par les ingalits.
>     * Le programme de N. Sarkozy va accrotre les ingalits. .


Il suffit de comparer l'ingalit dans les pays et les taux de dlinquance pour voir qu'il y a une forte corrlation. Les raisons que tu donnes par contre ne sont que suppositions personnelles invrifiables.

Pour l'accroissement des ingalits c'est une analyse personnelle bien sr, mais beaucoup de mesures me semble aller dans ce sens (baisse des aides sociales, ou pour parler de quelque chose qui concerne plus les gens de ce forum soutient au DADVSI).

----------


## FRED.G

::salut:: 

j'ai entendu dire des choses hallucinantes  propos des ides de Sarko, il paraitrait :

- qu'il pense que la pdophilie et la dlinquance s'expliquent gntiquement
- qu'il est prt  faire un gouvernement d'union avec l'extrme droite si besoin

Vu comme a, a me parait trs inquitant...

Mais je ne suis pas l'actu d'assez prs en ce moment, donc si vous pouviez m'en dire plus et surtout indiquer des sources fiables pour savoir ce qu'il en est vraiment sur ces questions.

 ::merci::

----------


## Vld44

attention aux dformations ...

1 - il a dit qu'il ne savait pas jusqu' quel point la pdophilie dpendant de l'acquis plutot que de l'inn. Il n'a absolument pas t catgorique et dfend uniquement la position d'une ouverture de dbat

2 - C'est faux. Brice Ortefeu a mis l'ide (en son nom seulement) d'ajouter une touche de proportionnelle aux lgislatives. On parle de 60 postes sur 577.

C'est Le pen qui a tendu la main  l'UMP, pas l'inverse.

a+

----------


## FRED.G

Ok, merci. J'arrivais pas  y croire... Ca me rassure un peu, mme si de toute faon je ne compte pas voter pour lui.

----------


## GrandFather

> 1 - il a dit qu'il ne savait pas jusqu' quel point la pdophilie dpendant de l'acquis plutot que de l'inn. Il n'a absolument pas t catgorique et dfend uniquement la position d'une ouverture de dbat


Ca m'a paru moins nuanc que cela. L'extrait en question du dialogue entre Nicolas Sarkozy et Michel Onfray est celui-ci :



> Michel Onfray : "On ne nat pas homosexuel, ni htrosexuel, ni pdophile. Je pense que nous sommes faonns, non pas par nos gnes, mais par notre environnement, par les conditions familiales et socio-historiques dans lesquelles nous voluons."
> 
> Nicolas Sarkozy : "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser qu'on nat pdophile, et c'est d'ailleurs un problme que nous ne sachions soigner cette pathologie. Il y a 1200 ou 1300 jeunes qui se suicident en France chaque anne, ce n'est pas parce que leurs parents s'en sont mal occups! Mais parce que, gntiquement, ils avaient une fragilit, une douleur pralable. Prenez les fumeurs: certains dveloppent un cancer, d'autres non. Les premiers ont une faiblesse physiologique hrditaire, d'autres non. Les circonstances ne font pas tout, la part de l'inn est immense."


On peut, et c'est mon cas, considrer que M. Onfray s'avance lui-mme un peu trop sur la question, non tranche scientifiquement ; la diffrence avec N. Sarokzy c'est que lui ne risque pas de prsider au destin de 60 millions de personnes...

----------


## Vld44

ok .. il a du nuancer plus tard alors.

----------


## FRED.G

> On peut, et c'est mon cas, considrer que M. Onfray s'avance lui-mme un peu trop sur la question, non tranche scientifiquement ; la diffrence avec N. Sarokzy c'est que lui ne risque pas de prsider au destin de 60 millions de personnes...


Je plussoie. Merci GrandFather pour l'extrait original.

@ Vld44 : Si tu avais les sources de la nuance postrieure que tu prsumes, je suis preneur.

----------


## Vld44

jai du trouver a chez reuters ...

----------


## xavlours

Je n'ai pas vot car je suis encore indcis. Je suis trop occup  prendre du recul aprs l'indigestion mdiatique que j'ai vcu l'an dernier. J'ai quand mme quelques commentaires :

- La campagne ne met pas en jeu les candidats, mais leurs services de communication. J'ai t plutt du de celui de Sgolne Royal,  peine digne d'une tl locale. Celui de Franois Bayrou est trs classique. Celui de Nietsche colas Sarkozy (cf post 401) est plutt inquitant d'efficacit. Avec un service pareil, on n'a mme plus besoin de gouverner, on donnera toujours l'image de quelqu'un de comptent. 

- Trop d'information tue l'information. Malgr tout ce qui est mis en oeuvre pour nous faire choisir en fonction de trucs inutiles (comme le sexe, le sentiment d'autorit, la tlgnie), on est retomb aux fondamentaux : 3 classes sociales, 3 candidats. Au vu du sondage sur les salaires, je ne suis pas tonn de voir Bayrou dominer.

Etant le cul entre deux classes, et fatigu depuis longtemps de ce festival mdiatique, je me dciderai sur les vrais programmes, ceux qui me seront envoys par la poste.

----------


## zooro

> @ Vld44 : Si tu avais les sources de la nuance postrieure que tu prsumes, je suis preneur.


 ::google::  
Pour revenir sur cet entretien avec Philosophie Magazine, le journaliste rappelle que N. Sarkozy est le seul  l'avoir accept. Les autres candidats l'ont courageusement refus...



> Michel Onfray : "*On ne nat pas* homosexuel, ni htrosexuel, ni pdophile."
> Nicolas Sarkozy : "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. *J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser que*...Les circonstances ne font pas tout, la part de l'inn est immense."


...j'ai l'impression que le premier est beaucoup plus affirmatif que le second...

De plus, je ne vois pas o on peut voir de l'eugnisme l-dedans...

----------


## Nip

> Michel Onfray : "On ne nat pas homosexuel, ni htrosexuel, ni pdophile. Je pense que nous sommes faonns, non pas par nos gnes, mais par notre environnement, par les conditions familiales et socio-historiques dans lesquelles nous voluons."
> 
> Nicolas Sarkozy : "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser qu'on nat pdophile, et c'est d'ailleurs un problme que nous ne sachions soigner cette pathologie. Il y a 1200 ou 1300 jeunes qui se suicident en France chaque anne, ce n'est pas parce que leurs parents s'en sont mal occups! Mais parce que, gntiquement, ils avaient une fragilit, une douleur pralable. Prenez les fumeurs: certains dveloppent un cancer, d'autres non. Les premiers ont une faiblesse physiologique hrditaire, d'autres non. Les circonstances ne font pas tout, la part de l'inn est immense."


Ben de la meme maniere qu'on ne nait pas cancereux on le devient; ce genre de rapprochement est dangereux; il est possible qu'il y est des predispositions (c'est meme probable pour un bon nombre de cas) mais ca ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'on l'est! La mise en parallele du cancer du poumon et de gens qui naissent pedophile est fumeux si j'ose dire: si une personne predisposee au cancer du poumon ne fume pas, quelles sont ses chances de developper un cancer du poumon?




> ...j'ai l'impression que le premier est beaucoup plus affirmatif que le second...


Les 2 protagonistes pensent, et c'est deja pas mal, mais commencer sa phrase en disant je ne suis pas d'accord avecvous est tres affirmatif a mon gout.
Reste que sur cet exemple precis, Nicolas Sarkozy s'avance certainement beaucoup trop (et c'est une affirmation  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Nasky

> si une personne predisposee au cancer du poumon ne fume pas, quelles sont ses chances de developper un cancer du poumon?


C'est ce qu'on appelle le "gne de prdisposition". Comme l'a dit un des plus grands gnticiens franais (je ne me rappelle plus du nom), chaque individu pourrait avoir de tels gnes. 
Prenons l'exemple d'un ventuel gne de prdisposition  l'alcoolisme. Quelqu'un qui a ce gne "fort" (donc susceptible de devenir alcoolique) mais qui vit en Arabie Saoudite (l'alcool tant formellement interdite l-bas) ne deviendra surement pas alcoolique. A l'inverse, cet mme individu, s'il vit dans un endroit o boire du vin est habituel, par exemple Bordeaux  ::mrgreen::  , alors il pourra devenir alcoolique plus facilement qu'un autre.
De la mme faon, celui qui a des problmes personnels sera plus facilement attir par l'alcool pour oublier plutt qu'un autre.

Comprenez que j'voque des hypothses au cas o de tels gnes existeraient. Les jeunes qui se suicident souffrent  cause de problmes lis  l'environnement mais pourquoi certains se suicident et d'autres non,  "problmes gaux" ?
De la mme faon, pourquoi certaines personnes sont-elles timides, renferme, etc alors que tout leur entourage est dynamique, ouvert, etc. Bien entendu ce n'est peut-tre pas que les gnes mais si finalement a jouait aussi ?

Certaines tudes ont dj montr que les gnes jouaient dans le comportement. D'ailleurs, j'ai lu  propos des pdophiles qu'ils avaient parfois une particularit gntique qui s'appelle le syndrome de Klinefelter (chromosome X en plus donc XXY). L'excrable Francis Heaulme avait apparemment cette particularit. 

Il y a rellement matire  un dbat, si seulement la sciences tait un peu plus avance sur le sujet. Mais ce qu'a dit Sarkozy, et je parle bien de ce qu'il a dit et non pas de ceux que certains, emports par leur haine aveugle de Sarko, lui ont fait dire, ce n'est finalement pas si horrible que cela. Mais la faon dont il a prsent la chose n'a surement pas t la meilleure, a je l'accorde. Enfin, pas pour un candidat  la prsidence.

Nas'

----------


## zooro

> Les 2 protagonistes pensent, et c'est deja pas mal, mais commencer sa phrase en disant je ne suis pas d'accord avecvous est tres affirmatif a mon gout.


Ca s'appelle un change de points de vue  :;): . Il n'a pas commenc par "vous avez tort", mais par "je ne pense pas la mme chose que vous".



> Reste que sur cet exemple precis, Nicolas Sarkozy s'avance certainement beaucoup trop (et c'est une affirmation )


Effectivement, mme les gnticiens ne semblent pas d'accord entre eux. Donc difficile de trancher.
Je ne crois pas qu'il ait vraiment eu le choix. A mon avis, lors de cet entretien, on attendait de lui qu'il rponde aux questions en donnant son avis personnel (et ce n'est pas une affirmation  ::mrgreen:: ).
Et c'est sans doute pour a que l'une de ses adversaires a refus l'interview...

----------


## xavlours

> De plus, je ne vois pas o on peut voir de l'eugnisme l-dedans...


Encore heureux, sinon on aurait eu un joli petit scandale, et on serait reparti pour trois jours de querelles sur une petite phrase dont le sort du pays entier dpend.

Si j'ai fait allusion  Nietzsche, c'est parce que les deux mettent en avant des ides favorisant l'action, ce qui est tout  fait cohrent avec son personnage et digne de son service de communication.

----------


## zooro

> Encore heureux, sinon on aurait eu un joli petit scandale, et on serait reparti pour trois jours de querelles sur une petite phrase dont le sort du pays entier dpend.


Justement, j'en parlais pour voquer les "comiques" (Bov, les verts, le PS, collectif Bellaciao, quelques blogs du genre "desirdavenir"...) qui, eux, ne s'en privent pas.

----------


## sovitec

> Il y a rellement matire  un dbat, si seulement la sciences tait un peu plus avance sur le sujet. Mais ce qu'a dit Sarkozy, et je parle bien de ce qu'il a dit et non pas de ceux que certains, emports par leur haine aveugle de Sarko, lui ont fait dire, ce n'est finalement pas si horrible que cela. Mais la faon dont il a prsent la chose n'a surement pas t la meilleure, a je l'accorde. Enfin, pas pour un candidat  la prsidence.





> Effectivement, mme les gnticiens ne semblent pas d'accord entre eux. Donc difficile de trancher.


Le dbat entre les gnticiens porte sur la possibilit de gnes *prdisposant*  la pdophilie ou au suicide. Aucun n'*affirme* que "l'on nat pdophile" (oui, contrairement  ce qu'on l'air de dire certains "incliner  penser" est une affirmation, dfinition du TLFI : "incliner  penser" = "amener  penser").

----------


## sovitec

> Justement, j'en parlais pour voquer les "comiques" (Bov, les verts, le PS, collectif Bellaciao, quelques blogs du genre "desirdavenir"...) qui, eux, ne s'en privent pas.


C'est sympa de traiter ses adversaires de "comiques". Ne pourrait-on pas parler des comiques de l'UMP qui se gaussent de l'ignorance de Sgolne Royal sur le nombre de sous-marins nuclaires, mais qui ne font plus de bruit lorsque Nicolas Sarkozy se plante quelques semaines aprs sur une question similaire (nombre de sous-marins nuclaires d'attaque) ? Lorsque le ministre de l'intrieur ne sait mme pas  quel groupe religieux appartient al-quada ? Lorsque voulant se moquer de Royal pige par Dahan il confond le Qubec et le Canada ?

----------


## zooro

> C'est sympa de traiter ses adversaires de "comiques".


Ce ne sont ses adversaires que je traite de comiques, mais les gens qui brandissent des grands mots (eugnisme, en l'occurrence), sans aucun rapport avec le sujet. Ces gens-l me font rire  ::aie:: , ce sont donc des comiques, non ?
Les groupes dont j'ai parl font partie des premiers  apparatre dans une recherche Google sur l'association des mots "Sarkozy" et "eugnisme".




> Lorsque voulant se moquer de Royal pige par Dahan il confond le Qubec et le Canada ?





> Pour
> moi, la Corse nest pas un sujet de plaisanterie, spcialement quand je
> parle avec *un Premier ministre dun autre pays*, avait en effet dclar
> le candidat UMP.
> Monsieur Sarkozy, il faut savoir que le Qubec, cest une province, et non un pays, a relev limitateur.


Pourtant, il y a bien un premier ministre au Qubec...




> Le dbat entre les gnticiens porte sur la possibilit de gnes prdisposant  la pdophilie ou au suicide. Aucun n'affirme que "l'on nat pdophile" (oui, contrairement  ce qu'on l'air de dire certains "incliner  penser" est une affirmation, dfinition du TLFI : "incliner  penser" = "amener  penser").





> "Prenez les fumeurs: certains dveloppent un cancer, d'autres non. Les premiers ont une *faiblesse physiologique hrditaire*, d'autres non. *Les circonstances ne font pas tout*, la part de l'inn est immense."


En lisant a, je comprends qu' son avis, il existe une prdisposition gnrique au cancer. 
Contrairement au philosophe menant l'entretien, lui n'a pas t catgorique. Il n'a pas affirm que l'on nat homosexuel, htrosexuel, ou pdophile, il a simplement dit qu'on pouvait y tre prdispos. Aprs, le libre arbitre et la raison permettent  l'Homme de lutter contre ses instincts, pour se conformer  ce que la socit peut tolrer.

Cela dit, je ne comprends pourquoi parle autant de cette phrase. La prochaine fois, il fera peut-tre comme l'une de ses adversaires: demander leur avis aux gens avant de rpondre.

----------


## souviron34

> Pourtant, il y a bien un premier ministre au Qubec...


OUI ...

Mais le Qubec n'est pas un pays....  ::P:  

C'est une province, comme une rgion en France.

Le Premier Ministre d'une province est quivalent au Prsident du Conseil Rgional, mis  part que les statuts sont diffrents. Mais cela ne fait pas du Qubec un pays. 

Le pays auquel la province du Qubec appartient est le Canada, qui lui a un Premier Ministre quivalent au Chef du Gouvernement en France.

On peut discuter des diffrents statuts, mais l Dahan a raison..

[EDIT]

Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de vouloir demander un passeport, puiqu'en ce moment on parle beaucoup de nationalit.. Le passeport obtenu n'est pas un passeport qubcois, mais un passeport canadien. Mme chose pour un visa d'migration..

[/EDIT]

----------


## sovitec

> Cela dit, je ne comprends pourquoi parle autant de cette phrase. La prochaine fois, il fera peut-tre comme l'une de ses adversaires: demander leur avis aux gens avant de rpondre.


C'est vrai que c'est un peu ridicule. Mais il ne faut pas oublier tout le bruit fait par les partisans de Sarkozy sur les btises (et prtendues btises) de Royal, souvent encore plus insignifiantes (la "bravitude" par exemple).

----------


## sovitec

> ... Mme chose pour un visa d'migration...


A part en Core du Nord ou en Chine je ne crois pas que personne n'ai besoin d'un visa d'*migration*.  :;):

----------


## zooro

> Mais le Qubec n'est pas un pays....  
> Le Premier Ministre d'une province est quivalent au Prsident du Conseil Rgional, mis  part que les statuts sont diffrents. Mais cela ne fait pas du Qubec un pays. 
> On peut discuter des diffrents statuts, mais l Dahan a raison..


Je le sais bien, et on est d'accord. 
Cel dit... si le Qubec tait indpendant...  :;): 




> C'est vrai que c'est un peu ridicule. Mais il ne faut pas oublier tout le bruit fait par les partisans de Sarkozy sur les btises (et prtendues btises) de Royal, souvent encore plus insignifiantes (la "bravitude" par exemple).


Plaisanter  propos des nologismes de Mme Royal n'est pas tout  fait du mme niveau que de comparer M. Sarkozy  Hitler, ou de l'accuser d'encourager l'eugnisme...

----------


## souviron34

> A part en Core du Nord ou en Chine je ne crois pas que personne n'ai besoin d'un visa d'*migration*.


ouais ok.. J'ai tap trop vite....  :;):   On *migre* avec un visa d'*immigration*..

----------


## souviron34

> Aprs, le libre arbitre et la raison permettent  l'Homme de lutter contre ses instincts, pour se conformer  ce que la socit peut tolrer.


Tu vois, c'est le mme problme qu'ont les mdias et les partis avec les "petites phrases".. 

Si je sors de ce que je sais de ce que tu veux dire (je pense  :8O:  ) a donnerait :




> C'est le libre arbitre qui fait qu'on est homosexuel...


Ce qui n'est vraisemblablement pas ce que tu voulais dire  :;):  





> Cela dit, je ne comprends pourquoi parle autant de cette phrase. La prochaine fois, il fera peut-tre comme l'une de ses adversaires: demander leur avis aux gens avant de rpondre.


Entirement d'accord....

----------


## souviron34

> Je le sais bien, et on est d'accord. 
> Cel dit... si le Qubec tait indpendant...


Et si la Corse ou le Pays Basque taient indpendants ??

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs, on parle beaucoup d'eugnisme en le reliant  Hitler, mais TOUTES les socits occidentales ont tent a entre la fin du 19ime sicle et la fin des annes 40....

Ce qui n'est pas plus justifiable, mais qui permet un peu trop facilement de se dbarasser de portions de NOTRE histoire qu'on prfrerait oublier... et qu'on exige que les Allemands n'oublient pas...

----------


## sovitec

> Plaisanter  propos des nologismes de Mme Royal n'est pas tout  fait du mme niveau que de comparer M. Sarkozy  Hitler, ou de l'accuser d'encourager l'eugnisme...


Traiter quelqu'un d'incomptent ne relve pas tout  fait de la plaisanterie.

----------


## zooro

> Traiter quelqu'un d'incomptent ne relve pas tout  fait de la plaisanterie.


http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...-883866,0.html



> Evoquant notamment le voyage en Chine de Royal, il juge que  labsence de matrise de ses propos est la marque dune incomptence qui est quand mme trs lourde . Il dnonce aussi  lamateurisme  de la candidate ou  larchasme qui sous-tend sa pense : une dtestation sourde de la modernit, de la science, de la raison et du progrs .


C'est son propre camp qui la traite d'incomptente...

----------


## sovitec

> C'est son propre camp qui la traite d'incomptente...


Je parlais du procs d'incomptence  propos de l'utilisation du mot bravitude.

Et Azouz Begag n'est pas vraiment plus tendre avec Sarkozy que Besson ne l'est avec Royal.

----------


## Nasky

> Et Azouz Begag n'est pas vraiment plus tendre avec Sarkozy que Besson ne l'est avec Royal.


Mais Besson tait un proche de Royal alors que Begag n'a jamais t un proche de  Sarkozy.

Nas'

----------


## sovitec

> Mais Besson tait un proche de Royal alors que Begag n'a jamais t un proche de  Sarkozy.


Ce qui voudrait dire (je ne connais pas les relations exactes entre Besson et Royal) que l'incomptence de Royal est moins vidente que celle de Sarkozy ?  :;):  

Sovitec

PS : arrtez de me faire prendre la dfense de Sgolne Royal, je ne suis pas un de ses fans, et je ne voterais probablement pas pour elle au premier tour.

----------


## Nasky

::aie::  Au contraire, Besson connaissait peut-tre mieux Royal que Begag ne connaissait Sarkozy. Moi non plus je ne connaissais pas Besson avant cette histoire, mais ce qui est sr, c'est que Begag ne frquentait pas Sarkozy donc pour l'attaquer, il nous sort des termes tels que "sarko-systme". Evidemment, ce genre d'expression va plaire aux anti-Sarko mais au final a ne veut rien dire.
Regardez sur www.marianne2007.info , JFK faisait de la propagande depuis quelques joues sur le fameux numro sorti aujourd'hui qui tait suppos casser littralement Sarkozy. Quand on lit les commentaires, on voit que tout n'est que ridicule et sans intrt. 
La soif du pouvoir est prsente chez TOUS les candidats. Sarkozy est juste le seul qui ose l'avouer. Les autres sont dans l'hypocrisie et prfrent dire qu'ils ne pensent qu'au bien des Franais. Mais comment peut-on les croire ? Sacrifier 5 annes de sa vie au service de son pays, a ne peut pas tre motiv que par une envie du bien commun. Ce qui me fait peur chez les autres, c'est justement leur manque de dclaration sur leurs motivations personnelles.

Nas'

----------


## Scorpyosis

Quel dbat passionn !!!
Moi ce qui me choque dans cette campagne, ce sont les points suivants:
- pas de sujet de fonds
- pas de candidats crdible 
Je m'explique sur le dernier point:

Segolne royal: 
N'a pas le charisme pour le poste, et je ne dis pas a parce que c'est une femme!!! D'ailleurs a m'nerve qu' chaque fois qu'une critique lui est faite, on a toujours  se justifier que a n'a rien  voire avec le fait que c'est une femme. Elle n'a pas vraiment le courage de ses opinions comme avec cette histoire de 35h pour les profs. 

Nicolas Sarkozy:
Un prsident est cens rassembler les franais pas les diviser donc dj a parle mal. Il confond action et prcipitation, on peut agir certes, mais agir dans l'urgence a n'a jamais donn des projets d'avenir viable. 

Franois Bayron:
C'est peut-tre celui qui n'a pas encore sorti de grosse btises, par contre son projet est compltement irralisable dans l'tat actuel des choses. Mme si son ide est pas idiote car actuellement un prsident (sauf exception) est lu avec 50,1% des suffrages, ce qui veut quand mme dire que 49,9% des franais n'en voulait pas, donc c'est quand mme un chec. Il veut runir mais comme ils veulent tous tre le grand calife... utopie.

Bref au final, il n'y a aucun  mon sens qui se dgage du lot en tant crdible autant sur sa personne que sur son projet.

----------


## kromartien

> Franois Bayrou:
> C'est peut-tre celui qui n'a pas encore sorti de grosse btises, par contre son projet est compltement irralisable dans l'tat actuel des choses. Mme si son ide est pas idiote car actuellement un prsident (sauf exception) est lu avec 50,1% des suffrages, ce qui veut quand mme dire que 49,9% des franais n'en voulait pas, donc c'est quand mme un chec. Il veut runir mais comme ils veulent tous tre le grand calife... utopie.
> 
> Bref au final, il n'y a aucun  mon sens qui se dgage du lot en tant crdible autant sur sa personne que sur son projet.


Ce candidat a au moins le mrite de ne pas chercher  se faire lire sur un arguentaire trop dogmatique et idologique.

----------


## Scorpyosis

> Ce candidat a au moins le mrite de ne pas chercher  se faire lire sur un arguentaire trop dogmatique et idologique.


C'est vrai et je ne nie pas ce point, c'est juste que l'ide d'un gouvernement  "d'union nationale" est difficilement ralisable aujourd'hui.

----------


## christopheJ

Et pourquoi pas?

Le parti socialiste tient encore uniquement parce que Hollande fait des noeuds entre les morceaux. Suite au rfrendum sur l'europe, on a failli avoir un nouveau parti socialiste (NPS) men par Melenchon et Fabius. Pour moi il y a au temps d'cart entre ces deux l et l'autre aile du parti (DSK, Delors, Rocard). D'ailleurs ce dernier a lanc un appel  l'union avec l'UDF vendredi sur le monde  et Kouchner vient de le rejoindre sur ce point.

Je ne sais pas ce que vont donner ces lections, mais il y a des chances que ce soient celles qui auront vu l'explosion du PS  l'ancienne....

----------


## Scorpyosis

> D'ailleurs ce dernier a lanc un appel  l'union avec l'UDF vendredi sur le monde  et Kouchner vient de le rejoindre sur ce point.


 C'est justement vu la raction du PS  cette proposition que je dis qu'en l'tat actuel des choses ce n'est pas ralisable. Mais aprs c'est sur que si le parti explose, c'est une nouvelle donne.

----------


## r0d

> perso je trouve besancenot 1000 fois plus dangereux que Le Pen
> les kolkoz et le goulag, c'est dpass.
> le communisme c'est diu pipo, de la merde en boite qui tue encore des millions de gens. a ne vous choque pas qu'on ait 5 candidats communistes dans un pays comme la France ?!
> c'est pitoyable.





> Besancenot est un rigolo : il est rvolutionnaire, anti-rpublicain et veut se prsenter pour tre lu... Prsident de la Rpublique !
> 
> La bonne blague !


L'avantage de ce genre de remarques, c'est que ce n'est mme pas la peine d'argumenter pour les dtruires. Une simple phrase du genre



> J'affirme premptoirement que toute affirmation premptoire est fausse.


 suffit.

Par exemple, mme si messieurs Sarkozy, Le Pen ou De Villers me provoquent des erruptions cutanes  leur simple vue, je ne me permettrai jamais de les critiquer sans m'tre renseign un minimum sur ce qu'ils ont  proposer dans le cadre de leur activit institutionnelle.

Je pense que, sur ce coup l, nous avons ce que nous mritons: une prsidentielle qui ressemble plus  "Loft Story" qu' un vnement politique majeur. La majorit des gens avec qui je discute ne connaissent la politique que par le biais de poncifs surrans, obsoltes, carricaturaux, et errons. Une dmocratie ne peut pas fonctionner si nous ne faisons pas un minimum d'effort pour participer, ou au minimum se tenir inform de la chose publique.

C'est comme a que je le vois.

----------


## hegros

Justement ces derniers temps je me demande si je ne vais pas voter besancenot  ::aie::   Car de toute vidence il n'est pas plus incapable de gouverner ce pays qu'un autre. Mais comme j'ai bien envie de voir sarko et sego pleurer au premier tour  ::twisted::

----------


## zooro

> Justement ces derniers temps je me demande si je ne vais pas voter besancenot   Car de toute vidence il n'est pas plus incapable de gouverner ce pays qu'un autre. Mais comme j'ai bien envie de voir sarko et sego pleurer au premier tour


Voter, ce n'est pas un jeu... Si tu as envie de jouer, essaie la star ac'  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Juste une petite remarque en passant, une observation personnelle qui n'engage que moi:

Dans cette campagne (pas que dans celle-l d'ailleurs), ce qui m'inquite c'est de constater que les 2 aspects les plus dvelopps sont la stratgie et la dmagogie.

En ce qui concerne la dmagogie, pour moi, il est impossible de faire de la politique sans faire de la dmagogie. Ce mot est diabolis  l'extrme, et par ceux-l mme qui en abusent. Ce n'est pas la dmagogie en elle-mme que je condamne, mais son abus. Je ne suis vraiment pas rassur de voir que ma voisine vote De Villiers parce qu'elle a lu une fois dans le journal qu'il comptait augmenter le remboursement des paires de lunettes...

Concernant la stratgie, il est galement impossible de faire de la politique sans faire un minimum de stratgie, mais encore une fois, nous ne parlons presque que de cela. Que untel ait trahi untel, que bidule va s'allier avec machin, c'est une chose, et a fait partie de la politique, mais ce n'est pas le fond, et  la limite, on devrait peut-tre laisser cela aux spcialistes.


Il en rsulte ce que j'appelle l'cran de fume. Les drapeaux dans les maisons,  l'identit nationale, les anecdotiques pripties des tratres et des opportunistes, tout cela cache,  mon avis, le fond du problme. La politique devrait tre, je pense, base sur une discussion gnrale (o tout le monde aurait son mot  dire puisque tout le monde est concern)  propos de l'orientation gnrale du pays. Il n'est plus besoin de dmontrer que la politique n'est pas omnipotente, mais elle est omniprsente, et grce  des outils comme les lois, les portefeuilles, etc., elle peut donner une orientation  l'volution d'un pays.

Lorsque Mr Bayrou, que j'apprcie comme individu, lance ses incantations sur la dette tel le chaman appelle la pluie, il me parait bien vident qu'il pourra certes, s'il y met toutes ses forces, donner une impulsion sur la rsorption de cette dette, mais d'une part, il est vident que cela ne se fera pas du jour au lendemain, et d'autre part, personne n'a demand l'avis des franais sur cette dette. Qui connat -  l'exception de quelques spcialistes - la nature, l'volution, les implications et les raisons de cette dette? A-t-on jamais vu une communication impartiale  ce propos?

Dernire chose: cet cran de fume,  mon avis, a un bel avenir. En effet, il arrange tout le monde: politiques et citoyens. Pour les politiques, il permet de rduire le dbat aux points qui les arrangent, et aux citoyens, cela permet d'avoir une interface minimale.
Mais nous ne nous rendons pas compte que cette interface est errone, un peu comme si le concepteur avait sciemment omit toute une partie du programme sur lequel il existe des bugs qui ncessiterait un vrai travail de dveloppement.

----------


## GrandFather

> d'ailleurs, on parle beaucoup d'eugnisme en le reliant  Hitler, mais TOUTES les socits occidentales ont tent a entre la fin du 19ime sicle et la fin des annes 40....
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas plus justifiable, mais qui permet un peu trop facilement de se dbarasser de portions de NOTRE histoire qu'on prfrerait oublier... et qu'on exige que les Allemands n'oublient pas...


Notre histoire, notre histoire, c'est un peu rapide... S'il a exist un courant eugniste parmi une partie de la profession mdicale en France au dbut du XXme sicle, cela n'aura jamais dbouch que sur l'instauration de l'examen pr-nuptial (en 1942), et il n'y a jamais eu de campagnes de strilisation force autorises par l'tat, comme il a pu y a voir en Sude et aux Etats-unis, sans mme voquer l'Allemagne nazie. S'il faut battre sa coulpe, qu'au moins ce soit sur des faits graves et tablis...

----------


## GrandFather

> Il en rsulte ce que j'appelle l'cran de fume. Les drapeaux dans les maisons,  l'identit nationale, les anecdotiques pripties des tratres et des opportunistes, tout cela cache,  mon avis, le fond du problme. La politique devrait tre, je pense, base sur une discussion gnrale (o tout le monde aurait son mot  dire puisque tout le monde est concern)  propos de l'orientation gnrale du pays. Il n'est plus besoin de dmontrer que la politique n'est pas omnipotente, mais elle est omniprsente, et grce  des outils comme les lois, les portefeuilles, etc., elle peut donner une orientation  l'volution d'un pays.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur le constat, mais mon avis diffre sur la nature du problme. Si les politiques brouillent le jeu en vitant d'aborder franchement les sujets de fonds, ce n'est pas par dmagogie ou stratgie, ou alors ce n'est qu'un piphnomne, mais c'est essentiellement parce que la politique a perdu une grande partie de son emprise sur le rel. Dans un monde de plus en plus complexe, trs difficile  dcrypter et donc  diriger et dans lequel l'conomie rgne en matre, ils ont abdiqu face  l'ampleur de la tche, et ne l'admettent pas encore publiquement. Je ne les crois pas "tous pourris", mais par contre je suis trs sceptique quant  leur affirmation de pouvoir tout rformer...

----------


## souviron34

> Notre histoire, notre histoire, c'est un peu rapide... S'il a exist un courant eugniste parmi une partie de la profession mdicale en France au dbut du XXme sicle, cela n'aura jamais dbouch que sur l'instauration de l'examen pr-nuptial (en 1942), et il n'y a jamais eu de campagnes de strilisation force autorises par l'tat, comme il a pu y a voir en Sude et aux Etats-unis, sans mme voquer l'Allemagne nazie. S'il faut battre sa coulpe, qu'au moins ce soit sur des faits graves et tablis...


je suis d'accord avec toi, mais c'tait juste pour prciser le point que l'assimilation des propos de Sarkozy  du nazisme est pur fantasme... et scientifiquement et historiquement fausse.

Et que, mme "chez nous", dans les cours d'histoire dispenss  "nos chres petites ttes blondes", on omet soigneusement la vraie histoire, et que donc on propage des mensonges historiques ...

L'quation "eugnisme = nazi" est compltement fausse, mme si eux l'ont pouss au bout. Mais ce n'est pas eux qui l'ont invent, ni eux qui ont commenc les exprimentations..

De bonnes rfrences :

l'UNESCO (qu'on ne peut pas souponner de nazisme) :

http://www.unesco.org/courier/1999_0...sier/txt03.htm

et aussi :

http://www.socialinfo.ch/cgi-bin/dic...how.cfm?id=320

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eug%C3%A9nisme

http://www.genetique-et-liberte.asso...onference.html

Et pour la France en particulier :

http://www.fnps.fr/snpm/documentation/pdf/koupernik.pdf

pour l'association des psychiatres..

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur le constat, mais mon avis diffre sur la nature du problme. Si les politiques brouillent le jeu en vitant d'aborder franchement les sujets de fonds, ce n'est pas par dmagogie ou stratgie, ou alors ce n'est qu'un piphnomne, mais c'est essentiellement parce que la politique a perdu une grande partie de son emprise sur le rel. Dans un monde de plus en plus complexe, trs difficile  dcrypter et donc  diriger et dans lequel l'conomie rgne en matre, ils ont abdiqu face  l'ampleur de la tche, et ne l'admettent pas encore publiquement. Je ne les crois pas "tous pourris", mais par contre je suis trs sceptique quant  leur affirmation de pouvoir tout rformer...


Encore une fois assez d'accord avec toi et r0d, mais je pense que les principaux freins sont :

1) comme l'a malencontreusement dit Chirac  un moment (et qui d'ailleurs ne s'applique pas forcment  lui), pour beaucoup la politique est devenu un mtier, et non pas un moyen d'agir selon ses convictions
2) comme consquence, peu ont une vraie VISION
3) et donc, ne feront pas grand chose pour aller contre une opinion populaire ou internationale (pas de "c.u.lles")...

Le seul exemple rcent que j'ai en tte d'un tel homme serait Gorbatchev, qui, mme si le rsultat n'est pas forcment celui espr, a quand mme eu la vision  long terme  que la seule manire que son pays s'en sorte tait de changer radicalement la donne...  quitte  passer aux oubliettes...

----------


## Nasky

Je crois que l encore, Sarkozy a avou ce que les autres n'ont pas fait. Enfin il l'a fait d'une manire "cache" car il a souvent dit que cette lection n'tait pas celle d'un programme mais celle d'une personnalit, d'une vision pour le pays. En clair, on ne peut pas tout rformer, la finance est le premier et seul pouvoir... 
C'est pour a que je disais dans un de mes prcdents posts qu'il ne suffit pas d'lire quelqu'un qui est contre ce capitalisme mondial pour que ce dernier disparaisse. La finance gouverne le monde, pas juste la France. Je pense qu'on peut voter pour un libral, comme Sarkozy,  cette lection sans pour autant qu'on partage forcment ses ides en gnral.
Moi j'aurais mme tendance  dire qu'instinctivement, j'aurais t de Gauche. Mais face au monde actuel, il faut savoir agir en consquence. Et dans le monde actuel, Sarkozy est celui qui me semble tre le plus  mme de positionner la France dans ce contexte mondialis.

Il est clair qu'en cette fin de campagne du premier tour, il n'y a aucun dbat de fond...

----------


## _solo

> Moi j'aurais mme tendance  dire qu'instinctivement, j'aurais t de Gauche. Mais face au monde actuel, il faut savoir agir en consquence. Et dans le monde actuel, Sarkozy est celui qui me semble tre le plus  mme de positionner la France dans ce contexte mondialis.


je sais pas si sarkozy est celui qu'il faut , mais c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui les finances gouvernent le monde mais cela ne veut pas non plus dire que ca doit profiter uniquement aux plus riches ( actionnaire , grands patrons [[coucou noel forgeard(je pense pas qu'il lise ca mais bon  ::aie::  ]] etc..)et cela au depend des salaries ,  les inductriels francais veulent du liberalisme a l'americaine d'accord pas de soucis mais installont aussi les class action  ( rien que ce mot doit en faire trembler plus d'un ) a l'americaine  ::roll::

----------


## yann2

Hello




> Je crois que l encore, Sarkozy a avou ce que les autres n'ont pas fait. Enfin il l'a fait d'une manire "cache" car il a souvent dit que cette lection n'tait pas celle d'un programme mais celle d'une personnalit, d'une vision pour le pays. En clair, on ne peut pas tout rformer, la finance est le premier et seul pouvoir... 
> C'est pour a que je disais dans un de mes prcdents posts qu'il ne suffit pas d'lire quelqu'un qui est contre ce capitalisme mondial pour que ce dernier disparaisse. La finance gouverne le monde, pas juste la France. Je pense qu'on peut voter pour un libral, comme Sarkozy,  cette lection sans pour autant qu'on partage forcment ses ides en gnral.
> Moi j'aurais mme tendance  dire qu'instinctivement, j'aurais t de Gauche. Mais face au monde actuel, il faut savoir agir en consquence. Et dans le monde actuel, Sarkozy est celui qui me semble tre le plus  mme de positionner la France dans ce contexte mondialis.
> 
> Il est clair qu'en cette fin de campagne du premier tour, il n'y a aucun dbat de fond...


Tout ce que va faire sarko, c'est augmenter les ingalits sociales et du mme coup augmenter la criminalit. Mais c'est pas grve, tout ce beau monde sera jet dans des prisons dj surcharges (au passage j'aimerai bien savoir qui finance l'enretien des prisonniers) et, si possible, ramen  la frontire (la France aimez la ou quitter la  ::roll::  Paie ton accueil !).

En v'l une belle d'ide de ce Monsieur pour nous dbarasser de la racaille :




> M. Nicolas Sarkozy, ministre de l'intrieur, de la scurit intrieure et des liberts locales a, lors de son audition propos de  prvoir la cration d'une chelle de sanctions adaptes permettant de punir rellement et rapidement (...) les mineurs qui consomment occasionnellement du cannabis ou de l'ecstasy (...). Il y a bien sr l'obligation d'accomplir un travail d'intrt gnral, un stage, peut-tre le recul de l'ge pour passer le permis de conduire, *peut-tre la confiscation du scooter lorsqu'il y en a un*. Le lgislateur peut en la matire imaginer une panoplie de sanctions adaptes  l'ge .

----------


## pinocchio

> Mais c'est pas grve, tout ce beau monde sera jet dans des prisons dj surcharges (au passage j'aimerai bien savoir qui finance l'enretien des prisonniers) et, si possible, ramen  la frontire (la France aimez la ou quitter la  Paie ton accueil !).


L, je ne peux pas te laisser direa car l'entretien des prisons cote pas cher, ca fait bien longtemps que l'on ne s'en occupe plus ...  ::aie::

----------


## Nasky

Cette image de Sarkozy... dcidemment !  ::mouarf::  

Pourquoi va-t-il, lui, augmenter les ingalits sociales ? Parce qu'il ne propose pas le SMIC  1500 sur 5 ans ? J'aimerais vraiment qu'on me dise ce qu'il y a dans son programme qui laisserait penser qu'on va devenir plus "pauvre" si on l'est dj ? Il faut bien comprendre que le programme conomique de Sarkozy n'a rien  voir avec le programme de Bush, contrairement  ce qu'on entend par-ci par l...




> et, si possible, ramen  la frontire (la France aimez la ou quitter la  Paie ton accueil !).


Tu essaies de diaboliser le personnage l. Ne pourront tre "ramens  la frontire" que ceux qui ne sont pas Franais dj et pas n'importe qui. Ensuite, c'est quand mme incroyable que la France soit le seul pays au monde o on n'a pas le droit de dire que si on aime pas le pays, rien ne nous empche d'aller ailleurs. Evidemment, certains, pour mieux casser du Sarkozy, diront que c'est quivalent  du "retourne dans ton pays" mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
Tu crois que si tu vas dans un pays en tant Franais et que tu commences  insulter le pays o tu te trouves, les habitants vont te dire "ah excuse-nous, c'est de notre faute si t'as cette haine, on n'a pas su t'intgrer" ? Non, ils te diront "retourne en France si t'es pas content". 

J'ai t en Angleterre pendant 3 mois en septembre, c'est incroyable comment l-bas tu as le droit d'tre fier de ton pays tout en acceptant toutes les autres cultures et origines. Avoir un drapeau anglais  l'arrire de sa voiture n'est pas rare. En France, tu fais a, je pense que dans certains quartiers, on te dfonce ta caisse malheureusement.
Alors on peut caricaturer ce que dit Sarkozy mais on peut aussi caricaturer ceux qui critiquent Sarkozy sur ce thme. Etre fier d'tre Franais, c'est limite du racisme aujourd'hui. Et c'est un fils d'immigrs qui parle !  :;):  

Nas'

----------


## yann2

Salut

Dsol pour le coup de sang, c'est juste que le dbat avait tendance  se ramolir et commenait  dvier sur des vrais problmes. Malgr a je suis plutt en accord avec moi mme.

bisous

----------


## yann2

Resalut




> quoi qu'il arrive dans a peu pres 4 ans le smic sera a 1500


C'est bien de le rpter parce que j'ai l'impression que a a du mal  rentrer. Si dans 5 ans le SMIC brut n'est pas au moins  1500  a voudra dire que son augmentation  baisse par rapport au dernires annes. Donc ...




> Pourquoi va-t-il, lui, augmenter les ingalits sociales ? Parce qu'il ne propose pas le SMIC  1500 sur 5 ans ?


... oui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bidou

> Cette image de Sarkozy... dcidemment !  
> 
> Pourquoi va-t-il, lui, augmenter les ingalits sociales ? Parce qu'il ne propose pas le SMIC  1500 sur 5 ans ? J'aimerais vraiment qu'on me dise ce qu'il y a dans son programme qui laisserait penser qu'on va devenir plus "pauvre" si on l'est dj ? Il faut bien comprendre que le programme conomique de Sarkozy n'a rien  voir avec le programme de Bush, contrairement  ce qu'on entend par-ci par l...


Il me semble qu'il y a crit dans son programme qu'il veillera  ce que les revenus du travail soit toujours suprieur  ceux de "l'assistanat". Autrement dit, comme il n'a pas le pouvoir d'augmenter les revenus du travail, il a bien l'intention de rduire le dmoniaque assistanat, ce qui en langage courant s'appelle appauvrir les plus pauvres...

----------


## zooro

> Il me semble qu'il y a crit dans son programme qu'il veillera  ce que les revenus du travail soit toujours suprieur  ceux de "l'assistanat". Autrement dit, comme il n'a pas le pouvoir d'augmenter les revenus du travail, il a bien l'intention de rduire le dmoniaque assistanat, ce qui en langage courant s'appelle appauvrir les plus pauvres...


Et tu ne trouves pas normal que,  qualifications (et exprience, ge, etc.) gales, quelqu'un qui travaille (et donc, au passage, cotise pour payer les chmeurs) gagne plus que quelqu'un au chmage ??? Ca devrait aller de soi ! Sinon pourquoi un tel chmeur chercherait-il un nouveau boulot ? Ca serait vraiment dbile de sa part !

----------


## bidou

> Et tu ne trouves pas normal que,  qualifications (et exprience, ge, etc.) gales, quelqu'un qui travaille (et donc, au passage, cotise pour payer les chmeurs) gagne plus que quelqu'un au chmage ??? Ca devrait aller de soi ! Sinon pourquoi un tel chmeur chercherait-il un nouveau boulot ? Ca serait vraiment dbile de sa part !


Si mais la question est : est ce que cette situation est du au fait que les indemnisations sociales sont trop leves, ou est ce que la rmunration du travail ne l'est pas assez. Comme la plupart des gens qui ont un salaire correct ne se mette pas spontanment au RMI, je suppose qu'on est une grande majorit  penser que le problme n'est pas le niveau du RMI, mais bien la faiblesse des salaires. Je ne suis pas sur que celui qui de toute faon n'arrive pas  vivre dcemment de son travail soit pleinement satisfait par le fait que celui qui ne travaille pas y arrive encore moins

----------


## sovitec

> Et tu ne trouves pas normal que,  qualifications (et exprience, ge, etc.) gales, quelqu'un qui travaille (et donc, au passage, cotise pour payer les chmeurs) gagne plus que quelqu'un au chmage ??? Ca devrait aller de soi ! Sinon pourquoi un tel chmeur chercherait-il un nouveau boulot ? Ca serait vraiment dbile de sa part !


Donc tu es d'accord pour dire que le programme de Nicolas Sarkozy va augmenter les ingalits sociales, ce qui tait la question.

----------


## zooro

> Si mais la question est : est ce que cette situation est du au fait que les indemnisations sociales sont trop leves, ou est ce que la rmunration du travail ne l'est pas assez. Comme la plupart des gens qui ont un salaire correct ne se mette pas spontanment au RMI, je suppose qu'on est une grande majorit  penser que le problme n'est pas le niveau du RMI, mais bien la faiblesse des salaires. Je ne suis pas sur que celui qui de toute faon n'arrive pas  vivre dcemment de son travail soit pleinement satisfait par le fait que celui qui ne travaille pas y arrive encore moins


Les indemnits verses au titre du chmage doivent permettre de (sur)vivre le temps de trouver un autre boulot. Ce dlai doit tre le plus court possible, pour le bien de tout le monde.
La situation o une personne peut vivre (aux frais de la collectivit) un temps relativement long sans rien faire n'est pas normale. Et en plus, ce n'est dans l'intrt ni de la collectivit, ni de cette personne.
Est-ce que certaines personnes ont rellement des difficults  retrouver du boulot ? Evidemment.
Est-ce que certaines personnes truandent rellement la collectivit ? Certainement.
Une solution ? Inciter fortement  reprendre une activit salarie (ou autre), et examiner les dossier au cas par cas (pour justement que les personnes ayant de relles problmes puissent tre soutenues par une assistance adapte, pas forcment par le chmage). A priori, l'ANPE n'en est pas capable actuellement.




> Donc tu es d'accord pour dire que le programme de Nicolas Sarkozy va augmenter les ingalits sociales, ce qui tait la question.


1. Il n'y avait pas de question dans le paragraphe que j'ai cit;
2. Je n'ai fait que commenter ce que bidou avait dit.

----------


## bidou

> Les indemnits verses au titre du chmage doivent permettre de (sur)vivre le temps de trouver un autre boulot. Ce dlai doit tre le plus court possible, pour le bien de tout le monde.
> La situation o une personne peut vivre (aux frais de la collectivit) un temps relativement long sans rien faire n'est pas normale. Et en plus, ce n'est dans l'intrt ni de la collectivit, ni de cette personne.


Pour cela, il faudrait au moins pouvoir proposer des emplois  tout le monde. Comme on est loin d'avoir 5 millions d'emploi sous la main, et si on ne veut pas permettre  ceux qui n'en ont pas de (sur)vivre sur une dure assez longue, qu'est ce qu'on fait de ceux qui ne trouvent pas d'emploi ?

----------


## zooro

> Pour cela, il faudrait au moins pouvoir proposer des emplois  tout le monde. Comme on est loin d'avoir 5 millions d'emploi sous la main, et si on ne veut pas permettre  ceux qui n'en ont pas de (sur)vivre sur une dure assez longue, qu'est ce qu'on fait de ceux qui ne trouvent pas d'emploi ?


J'ai dit mon post pendant que tu rpondais  :;):  

A priori, du boulot, il y en a. Mais pas forcment dans le mme secteur (a sert  quoi d'avoir des milliers de diplms de fac de sport, alors qu'il n'y a que quelques postes de profs de sport ?).
Donc, effectivement, on a un problme.

Comme je disais, a ne me pose pas de problme que l'on aide quelqu'un  changer d'orientation (formation paye pour changer de secteur par exemple),  condition qu'on le suive rellement (qu'il y ait obligation de rsultat dans le cas d'une formation). Ou toute autre forme d'aide, mais pas qu'on le paie  ne rien faire. Tu seras sans doute d'accord avec moi pour dire que payer quelqu'un  glander pendant plusieurs mois, ce n'est pas une solution.

----------


## bidou

> J'ai dit mon post pendant que tu rpondais  
> 
> A priori, du boulot, il y en a. Mais pas forcment dans le mme secteur (a sert  quoi d'avoir des milliers de diplms de fac de sport, alors qu'il n'y a que quelques postes de profs de sport ?).
> Donc, effectivement, on a un problme.
> 
> Comme je disais, a ne me pose pas de problme que l'on aide quelqu'un  changer d'orientation (formation paye pour changer de secteur par exemple),  condition qu'on le suive rellement (qu'il y ait obligation de rsultat dans le cas d'une formation). Ou toute autre forme d'aide, mais pas qu'on le paie  ne rien faire. Tu seras sans doute d'accord avec moi pour dire que payer quelqu'un  glander pendant plusieurs mois, ce n'est pas une solution.


Je suis bien d'accord, mais pour ma part je pense qu'une grande majorit de chomeurs sont honnte et prfrerait trouver du boulot, mme s'il y a videmment des fraudeurs, profiteurs, abus (rayer les mentions inutiles...)
Par ailleurs ca ne vas pas tre simple de motiver un gars qui a une maitrise d'histoire pour aller faire serveur mal pay  Paris o son salaire ne lui permettra pas de se loger  moins de 50 bornes de son lieu de travail, ni  un prof de sport de se lancer dans les joies du mtier de terrassier.

Bref, si notre systme est loin d'tre parfait, je ne vois pas trop quel autre systme serait tellement mieux

----------


## Nemerle

> Par ailleurs ca ne vas pas tre simple de motiver un gars qui a une maitrise d'histoire pour aller faire serveur mal pay  Paris o son salaire ne lui permettra pas de se loger  moins de 50 bornes de son lieu de travail,



... si-si, c'est le lot de la plupart des francais bac+4... mais pas dans l'informatique. C'est amusant de voir que vos privilges vous semblent naturels, et ne peuvent pas tre le reflet de la ralit de la plupart des gens. 

Bref, vous tes des bbs bobos qui aiment s'ignorer...

----------


## bidou

> ... si-si, c'est le lot de la plupart des francais bac+4... mais pas dans l'informatique. C'est amusant de voir que vos privilges vous semblent naturels, et ne peuvent pas tre le reflet de la ralit de la plupart des gens. 
> 
> Bref, vous tes des bbs bobos qui aiment s'ignorer...


Forcmment, il y avait une connerie  dire, tu n'as pas pu rsister... ::roll::  

Donc vas y, montre nous d'ou tu tiens cette formidable statistique mconnue qui veut que la plupart (donc plus de 50 %) des bac+4 ont un emploi non qualifi, bloui donc les bbs bobos par ta grande connaissance de la ralit  ::aie::  

Surtout que comme en l'occurence je ne suis ni bac+4 ni informaticien, je doit tre aveugl par mes privilges comme d'autres le sont par leur perspicacit  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> Forcmment, il y avait une connerie  dire, tu n'as pas pu rsister...


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Vld44

> Je suis bien d'accord, mais pour ma part je pense qu'une grande majorit de chomeurs sont honnte et prfrerait trouver du boulot, mme s'il y a videmment des fraudeurs, profiteurs, abus (rayer les mentions inutiles...)


Je suis d'accord la-dessus.

De toute faon, le reclassement des chmeurs c'est comme l'inscurit : c'est corrolaire au problme principal qui est : la cration de richesse.

Dmonstration (c'est imag et probablement en pratique inpensable mais l'ide y est) :

Hypothse : mass jobs !  ::D: 

Incidences :
1) moins de chmeurs
2) (dcoule de 1) plus de consommation
3) moins de prcarit
4) moins d'inscurit (ceux qui en doutent, on peut en discuter)
5) plus d'argent pour les retraites
6) moins de latence entre deux emplois et donc, pas vraiment de problmatique du remboursement

Franchement, si tout le monde travaille (si tout le monde A un travail), et ce quelque soit le job, le 3/4 des problmes actuels sont rgls.

----------


## FloMo

> Franchement, si tout le monde travaille (si tout le monde A un travail), et ce quelque soit le job, le 3/4 des problmes actuels sont rgls.


Et pour cela, il ne faut pas augmenter les aides mais augmenter les salaires ( en rcuprant ce que l'on gagne en rduisant les aides ) . Ainsi :
- les employeurs seront moins taxs donc hsiteront moins  embaucher,
- les salaires seront aussi plus levs, donc le travail plus motivant,
- la diffrence de salaire entre un chmeur et un travailleur amplifiera l'envie de travailler,
- on consommera plus,
- donc on produira plus,
- les employeurs auront besoin de plus de main d'oeuvre,
- ...

Cependant, les freins  ces ides sont :
- le manque de confiance des franais en la politique,
- le fait que les franais ne veulent pas qu'on leur enlve quoi que ce soit ( diminution du chmage ), mme si c'est pour leur bien.

----------


## sovitec

> Je suis d'accord la-dessus.
> 
> De toute faon, le reclassement des chmeurs c'est comme l'inscurit : c'est corrolaire au problme principal qui est : la cration de richesse.
> 
> Dmonstration (c'est imag et probablement en pratique inpensable mais l'ide y est) :
> 
> Hypothse : mass jobs ! 
> 
> Incidences :
> ...


Mais est-ce que ce genre de raisonnement est viable  long terme ?

Augmenter la consommation a peut paratre bien d'un strict point de vue conomique, mais quels sont les impacts cologiques ? Les conomistes estiment (je n'ai pas les rfrences sous la main mais je devrais pouvoir les retrouver) qu'il faut 4 "travailleurs pauvres" pour maintenir le niveau de vie tel qu'on le connat dans les pays occidentaux. Avec la progression rapide de pays tels que la Chine ou l'Inde ce rapport riches/pauvres ne pourra tre maintenu d'ou une augmentation des prix et donc une baisse du pouvoir d'achat. Je ne suis pas un adepte du "retournons vivre dans les arbres" caricaturs par certains, mais j'ai l'impression que la croissance pour la croissance consiste a acclr plus fort pour ne pas se laisser distancer par les autres alors qu'il y a un mur au bout.

----------


## FloMo

> Mais est-ce que ce genre de raisonnement est viable  long terme ?
> 
> Augmenter la consommation a peut paratre bien d'un strict point de vue conomique, mais quels sont les impacts cologiques ?


Plus de moyens, donc plus de facilit pour investir dans la recherche de produits plus cologiques. De toutes faons, c'est ce que demandent les consommateurs aujourd'hui.




> Les conomistes estiment (je n'ai pas les rfrences sous la main mais je devrais pouvoir les retrouver) qu'il faut 4 "travailleurs pauvres" pour maintenir le niveau de vie tel qu'on le connat dans les pays occidentaux. Avec la progression rapide de pays tels que la Chine ou l'Inde ce rapport riches/pauvres ne pourra tre maintenu d'ou une augmentation des prix et donc une baisse du pouvoir d'achat.


La monte de la Chine par exemple n'est qu'un feu de paille. Trs vite, les consommateurs se rendront compte que les produits qui sont construits par des travailleurs sous-pays et en mauvaise sant sont de moins bonne qualit.




> Je ne suis pas un adepte du "retournons vivre dans les arbres" caricaturs par certains, mais j'ai l'impression que la croissance pour la croissance consiste a acclr plus fort pour ne pas se laisser distancer par les autres alors qu'il y a un mur au bout.


Pas forcment. Il faut juste accorder nos violons et ne pas grimper trop vite, rflchir un peu plus avant d'agir. C'est un long travail, c'est tout.

----------


## bidou

> Je ne suis pas un adepte du "retournons vivre dans les arbres" caricaturs par certains, mais j'ai l'impression que la croissance pour la croissance consiste a acclr plus fort pour ne pas se laisser distancer par les autres alors qu'il y a un mur au bout.


C'est un bon rsum de la situation, mais ce ne sont certainement pas les hommes politiques responsables de cette course qui vont dire demain que c'est une politique mortelle en soit...
Alors il ne faut pas se faire beaucoup d'illusion, c'est quand la grosse catastrophe se produira que les gens ragiront, de toute faon c'est dj probablement trop tard

----------


## Vld44

la consommation j'aurais pu ne pas la citer, c'est une des consquences mais  mes yeux pas la plus importante.

Le but tait d'expliquer rapidement que le plein emploi rsolvait les problmes sociaux.

----------


## FloMo

> Alors il ne faut pas se faire beaucoup d'illusion, c'est quand la grosse catastrophe se produira que les gens ragiront, de toute faon c'est dj probablement trop tard


Je ne serai pas aussi catgorique mme si je suis tout  fait d'accord.

Je pense que d'un point de vue cologique, l'conomie en gnrale s'est bien aligne et que les consommateurs suivent le mouvement.
Cependant, il faut prendre en compte le fait que si on impose beaucoup de nouvelles habitudes au consommateur d'un coup, cela ne fonctionnera qu'un temps. Il faut aller doucement pour que cela rendre dans les moeurs.

----------


## sovitec

> Plus de moyens, donc plus de facilit pour investir dans la recherche de produits plus cologiques. De toutes faons, c'est ce que demandent les consommateurs aujourd'hui.


C'est ce que disent vouloir les gens, mais dans les faits ils achtent des vtements fabriqus en Chine et des haricots cultivs au Kenya. Et on a toujours pas trouv de solution de remplacement viable au ptrole. 




> La monte de la Chine par exemple n'est qu'un feu de paille. Trs vite, les consommateurs se rendront compte que les produits qui sont construits par des travailleurs sous-pays et en mauvaise sant sont de moins bonne qualit.


C'est ce qu'on a dit du Japon  ses dbuts. Mais les chinois apprennent vite et ils sont aussi capables de faire de la qualit si on est prt  mettre un peu plus cher. Et dans certains domaines ils sont mme en avance sur nous. Cite moi un exemple de fabriquant de tlviseurs LCD europen ou Nord-amricain par exemple.




> Pas forcment. Il faut juste accorder nos violons et ne pas grimper trop vite, rflchir un peu plus avant d'agir. C'est un long travail, c'est tout.


Sauf qu'on entend en permanence les journalistes et les politiques se plaindre du trop faible taux de croissance de la France par rapport  ses principaux concurrents.

----------


## bidou

> Je pense que d'un point de vue cologique, l'conomie en gnrale s'est bien aligne et que les consommateurs suivent le mouvement.
> Cependant, il faut prendre en compte le fait que si on impose beaucoup de nouvelles habitudes au consommateur d'un coup, cela ne fonctionnera qu'un temps. Il faut aller doucement pour que cela rendre dans les moeurs.


Il y a un contre exemple vident, au jour d'aujourd'hui il existe extrmement peu de transport non polluants et on peut prdire sans trop se tromper que cela restera vrai pendant encore une dcennie au minimum. La seule action possible pour limiter cette pollution serait de limiter les changes, c'est  dire de casser la mondialisation. A minima, il faudrait systmatiquement privilgier les transports moins polluants pour un mme trajet, quand bien mme ils seraient plus onreux (ce qui rendrait d'ailleurs non concurrentielles un grand nombres d'entreprises dlocalises du mme coup).
Comme toute l'conomie moderne repose justement sur le  transport pas cher, personne ne peut dire ce qui se passera si on fait simplement cela. Et en admettant qu'on le fasse, ce ne serait qu'une partie de tout ce qu'il faudrait faire pour amliorer vritablement la situation

----------


## kromartien

[SQUAT]Allez vous publier les rsultats cumuls des 3!/2!=3 sondages "second tour"[/SQUAT]

----------


## kromartien

> Il y a un contre exemple vident, au jour d'aujourd'hui il existe extrmement peu de transport non polluants et on peut prdire sans trop se tromper que cela restera vrai pendant encore une dcennie au minimum. La seule action possible pour limiter cette pollution serait de limiter les changes, c'est  dire de casser la mondialisation. A minima, il faudrait systmatiquement privilgier les transports moins polluants pour un mme trajet, quand bien mme ils seraient plus onreux (ce qui rendrait d'ailleurs non concurrentielles un grand nombres d'entreprises dlocalises du mme coup).
> Comme toute l'conomie moderne repose justement sur le  transport pas cher, personne ne peut dire ce qui se passera si on fait simplement cela. Et en admettant qu'on le fasse, ce ne serait qu'une partie de tout ce qu'il faudrait faire pour amliorer vritablement la situation






> "J'ai gagn le concours des beaux mollets muscls"


--> Je pense qu'un jour (et mme maintenant si possible) il faudra vraiment en venir  a. De toute faon, la logique est simple : quand t'as plus d'essence, tu pousses ta voiture, et c'est autrement plus difficile que de grimper la colline sur route bitume en VTT.

----------


## Nemerle

> Forcmment, il y avait une connerie  dire, tu n'as pas pu rsister...


Voila un retour trs intelligent... qui confirme bien le fait que tu vis dans une bulle. A mon tour: tu es compltement %*#", ou tu le fais expres? Je t'invite:

1. a regarder la majorit des offres d'emploi Bac+4 sur n'importe quel site internet (exemple assistant de gestion, 1500-1700/mois)
2. si tu travailles dans une "grosse" boite,  sortir de la cage  poules ou on parque les dveloppeurs pour regarder autour de toi: le nombre de personnes non cadre, leurs salaires... J'ai si tu le dsires des statistiques  concernant les 10 plus grands groupes "franais" (EDF, Nestle, Suez, Total...)
3. je connais moins les petites PME, mais  ::arrow::  retour au 1, c'est encore pire. Je t'invite aussi  regarder le salaire+conditions de travail dans la grande distribution (mon cousin Bac+3 y travaille depuis 7 ans, pour 1780 brut par mois).
4. Enfin, je regarde autour de mes amis, qui sont Bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire, psycho... et je regarde la proportion des gens insatisfaits.

Tu quittes Disneyland ou tu y restes?

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a un contre exemple vident, au jour d'aujourd'hui il existe extrmement peu de transport non polluants et on peut prdire sans trop se tromper que cela restera vrai pendant encore une dcennie au minimum. La seule action possible pour limiter cette pollution serait de limiter les changes, c'est  dire de casser la mondialisation. A minima, il faudrait systmatiquement privilgier les transports moins polluants pour un mme trajet, quand bien mme ils seraient plus onreux (ce qui rendrait d'ailleurs non concurrentielles un grand nombres d'entreprises dlocalises du mme coup).
> Comme toute l'conomie moderne repose justement sur le  transport pas cher, personne ne peut dire ce qui se passera si on fait simplement cela. Et en admettant qu'on le fasse, ce ne serait qu'une partie de tout ce qu'il faudrait faire pour amliorer vritablement la situation


Mais dans le "_aujourd'hui il existe extrmement peu de transport non polluants_" n'oubliez pas que c'est *VOLONTAIRE*....

Les pneus inusables, on sait faire depuis 35 ans (j'ai eu en 1978 une confrence du Directeur du Centre de Recherche de Goodyear), ainsi que les bas infilables. Les bi-carburants, bio-carburants, etc.. on sait faire depuis 15 ans. Le photovoltaique, on sait faire, mais on a jamais mis d'argent dans la recherche.. (voir le gars qui a battu le record de vitesse en voiture avec des batteries aux USA.. a peut se faire)  Les oliennes, on sait faire, mais on prfre prendre les rbuts des danois et financer un ITER pour dire qu'on est  la pointe du progrs et d ela recherche plutt que chercher  faire des oliennes moins polluantes visuellement..

Et la mondialisation n'est pas prs d'tre "casse" comme tu dis... Qui veut payer 25000 euros min. sa voiture ? qui veut payer 650 euros min. son frigo, sa machine  laver ? 

Ne nous voilons pas la face. Nous sommes tous coupables de la mondialisation. 

Et je ne vois pas de solutions durables et immdiates. Un tel changement de comportement est utopique.

Par contre, certaines actions cibles, appuyes par un courage politique certain, peuvent arriver  quelque chose. Je citerais comme exemple (car a m'a marqu comme preuve de courage politique), la sur-pche et l'attitude du gouvernement canadien en 1994 : aprs un diagnostic de sur-pche profond au large des ctes de Terre-Neuve en 1992-1993, et le cri d'alarme des scientifiques sur la taille des poissons restants, le Ministre, et le Gouvernement, ont dcid *LA FERMETURE TOTALE DE LA PECHE* pendant *10 ans sur TOUTE LA COTE ATLANTIQUE*. Avec 2 ans d'aide  la reconversion. Et un bras de fer au bord de l'incident diplomatique avec la France (socialiste) et l'Espagne (socialiste), qui envoyaient malgr a leurs bateaux pcher dans la zone. Rsultat 13 ans plus tard : la pche peut reprendre, la chasse aux phoques aussi (il y a sur-population), et un certain nombre de nouvlles activits ont vu le jour (homards, algues, etc..)..

Qui en France aurait le courage de faire a ????????????????

----------


## Nemerle

> MaLes oliennes, on sait faire, mais on prfre prendre les rbuts des danois et financer un ITER pour dire qu'on est  la pointe du progrs et d ela recherche plutt que chercher  faire des oliennes moins polluantes visuellement..
> 
> Ne nous voilons pas la face. Nous sommes tous coupables de la mondialisation.


Ok avec toi. Je mets en point de dtail que les oliennes ne sont pas que polluante visuellement: sonorement aussi  ::arrow::  y a une pompe qui amne de l'eau de refroidissement tout en haut  :;):   Et les oliennes ne sont pas mises de cot, on est juste un peu en retard / aux allemands, mais on se rcupre... et de toute faon on ne pourra jamais produire la majorit de notre lc. avec a.

----------


## sovitec

> Mais dans le "_aujourd'hui il existe extrmement peu de transport non polluants_" n'oubliez pas que c'est *VOLONTAIRE*....
> 
> Les pneus inusables, on sait faire depuis 35 ans (j'ai eu en 1978 une confrence du Directeur du Centre de Recherche de Goodyear), ainsi que les bas infilables. Les bi-carburants, bio-carburants, etc.. on sait faire depuis 15 ans. Le photovoltaique, on sait faire, mais on a jamais mis d'argent dans la recherche.. (voir le gars qui a battu le record de vitesse en voiture avec des batteries aux USA.. a peut se faire)  Les oliennes, on sait faire, mais on prfre prendre les rbuts des danois et financer un ITER pour dire qu'on est  la pointe du progrs et d ela recherche plutt que chercher  faire des oliennes moins polluantes visuellement..


Les oliennes produisent aussi de la pollution sonore, la fabrication des capteurs solaire est trs polluante, tout comme celle des batteries, il faut un calcul un peu spcieux pour arriver  montrer que les biocarburants ne polluent pas. Et mme runies ces technologies ne seront pas suffisantes pour remplacer le ptrole.




> Et la mondialisation n'est pas prs d'tre "casse" comme tu dis... Qui veut payer 25000 euros min. sa voiture ? qui veut payer 650 euros min. son frigo, sa machine  laver ?


Bien trop peu de monde, notre gosme nous perdra.




> Ne nous voilons pas la face. Nous sommes tous coupables de la mondialisation. 
> 
> Et je ne vois pas de solutions durables et immdiates. Un tel changement de comportement est utopique.


Je partage  100% cet avis.




> Par contre, certaines actions cibles, appuyes par un courage politique certain, peuvent arriver  quelque chose. Je citerais comme exemple (car a m'a marqu comme preuve de courage politique), la sur-pche et l'attitude du gouvernement canadien en 1994 : aprs un diagnostic de sur-pche profond au large des ctes de Terre-Neuve en 1992-1993, et le cri d'alarme des scientifiques sur la taille des poissons restants, le Ministre, et le Gouvernement, ont dcid *LA FERMETURE TOTALE DE LA PECHE* pendant *10 ans sur TOUTE LA COTE ATLANTIQUE*. Avec 2 ans d'aide  la reconversion. Et un bras de fer au bord de l'incident diplomatique avec la France (socialiste) et l'Espagne (socialiste), qui envoyaient malgr a leurs bateaux pcher dans la zone. Rsultat 13 ans plus tard : la pche peut reprendre, la chasse aux phoques aussi (il y a sur-population), et un certain nombre de nouvlles activits ont vu le jour (homards, algues, etc..)..
> 
> Qui en France aurait le courage de faire a ????????????????


J'ai bon si je dis aucun des candidats ayant une chance d'tre lu ?

----------


## bidou

> Voila un retour trs intelligent... qui confirme bien le fait que tu vis dans une bulle. A mon tour: tu es compltement %*#", ou tu le fais expres? Je t'invite:
> 
> 1. a regarder la majorit des offres d'emploi Bac+4 sur n'importe quel site internet (exemple assistant de gestion, 1500-1700/mois)
> 2. si tu travailles dans une "grosse" boite,  sortir de la cage  poules ou on parque les dveloppeurs pour regarder autour de toi: le nombre de personnes non cadre, leurs salaires... J'ai si tu le dsires des statistiques  concernant les 10 plus grands groupes "franais" (EDF, Nestle, Suez, Total...)
> 3. je connais moins les petites PME, mais  retour au 1, c'est encore pire. Je t'invite aussi  regarder le salaire+conditions de travail dans la grande distribution (mon cousin Bac+3 y travaille depuis 7 ans, pour 1780 brut par mois).
> 4. Enfin, je regarde autour de mes amis, qui sont Bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire, psycho... et je regarde la proportion des gens insatisfaits.
> 
> Tu quittes Disneyland ou tu y restes?


 ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::  

Belle dmonstration de mauvaise foi. Tu nous dis "la plupart des Bac +4 ont un emploi de type serveur de bistrot" (1200  / 40 heures) et maintenant tu me cites des exemples qui n'ont rien  voir avec ta premire affirmation, que tu es bien incapable de dmontrer. 
Donc c'est bien ce que je disais, tu nous a sorti une norme connerie, alors je te laisse ta place  Dysneyland  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Les pneus inusables, on sait faire depuis 35 ans (j'ai eu en 1978 une confrence du Directeur du Centre de Recherche de Goodyear), ainsi que les bas infilables. Les bi-carburants, bio-carburants, etc.. on sait faire depuis 15 ans. Le photovoltaique, on sait faire, mais on a jamais mis d'argent dans la recherche.. (voir le gars qui a battu le record de vitesse en voiture avec des batteries aux USA.. a peut se faire)  Les oliennes, on sait faire, mais on prfre prendre les rbuts des danois et financer un ITER pour dire qu'on est  la pointe du progrs et d ela recherche plutt que chercher  faire des oliennes moins polluantes visuellement..
> 
> Et la mondialisation n'est pas prs d'tre "casse" comme tu dis... Qui veut payer 25000 euros min. sa voiture ? qui veut payer 650 euros min. son frigo, sa machine  laver ? 
> 
> Ne nous voilons pas la face. Nous sommes tous coupables de la mondialisation. 
> 
> Et je ne vois pas de solutions durables et immdiates. Un tel changement de comportement est utopique.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est bien pour cela que je pense que la raction viendra lorsqu'on aura les pieds dedans

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est bien pour cela que je pense que la raction viendra lorsqu'on aura les pieds dedans



a mon avis, on reagiera qd on en aura jusqu'aux genoux et qu'on pourra plus avancer

----------


## FRED.G

Je dirais mme quand on y sera enfonc jusqu'au cou !  ::aie::

----------


## Nemerle

> Belle dmonstration de mauvaise foi. Tu nous dis "la plupart des Bac +4 ont un emploi de type serveur de bistrot" (1200  / 40 heures) et maintenant tu me cites des exemples qui n'ont rien  voir avec ta premire affirmation, que tu es bien incapable de dmontrer. 
> Donc c'est bien ce que je disais, tu nous a sorti une norme connerie, alors je te laisse ta place  Dysneyland


Bon, c'est confirm tu l'es et tu le fais expres...

1. Mon post initial: "... si-si, c'est le lot de la plupart des francais bac+4... mais pas dans l'informatique." 
2. Mes exemples sont bien hors informatique, etsrieux. Si tu considres qu'un assistant de gestion est du niveau d'un serveur de bistrot, cela me choque vraiment. Soit tu es de mauvaise fois, soit tu es pdant et c'est encore pire. Je te remercie en particulier pour les 7 annes difficiles qu' subit mon cousin (avec dpressions), mais a doit tre normal, il aurait du se bouger et trouver un vrai travail pltot qu'tre resp. adjoint logistique...
3. Quand  ton "bien incapable de dmontrer", si les 4 points que j'ai cit ne te suffisent pas je n'y peut vraiment, mais vraiment rien.

Sur ce, j'arrte l

----------


## bidou

Tu as raison, arrte la, tu t'enfonces encore plus.

Ou tu as vu que j'ai compar le poste d'assistant de gestion et celui de serveur  :8O:  

A quel endroit aurais je sous entendu "... il aurait du se bouger et trouver un vrai travail pltot qu'tre resp. adjoint logistique..."

Bref c'est du grand dlire.

----------


## Nemerle

bidou>> alors explique-toi simplement, plutt que de te gausser sans intrt.

J'aimerais comprendre la "connerie" de

1. a regarder la majorit des offres d'emploi Bac+4 sur n'importe quel site internet (exemple assistant de gestion, 1500-1700/mois)
2. si tu travailles dans une "grosse" boite,  sortir de la cage  poules ou on parque les dveloppeurs pour regarder autour de toi: le nombre de personnes non cadre, leurs salaires... J'ai si tu le dsires des statistiques concernant les 10 plus grands groupes "franais" (EDF, Nestle, Suez, Total...)
3. je connais moins les petites PME, mais  retour au 1, c'est encore pire. Je t'invite aussi  regarder le salaire+conditions de travail dans la grande distribution (mon cousin Bac+3 y travaille depuis 7 ans, pour 1780 brut par mois).
4. Enfin, je regarde autour de mes amis, qui sont Bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire, psycho... et je regarde la proportion des gens insatisfaits.

Et point par point, surtout en rapport avec mon post qui a dmarr toute cette verve, et ce grand dlire...

----------


## bidou

Donc repartons du dbut

lorsque j'ai dit



> Par ailleurs ca ne vas pas tre simple de motiver un gars qui a une maitrise d'histoire pour aller faire serveur mal pay  Paris o son salaire ne lui permettra pas de se loger  moins de 50 bornes de son lieu de travail,


tu me rponds



> ... si-si, c'est le lot de la plupart des francais bac+4... mais pas dans l'informatique. C'est amusant de voir que vos privilges vous semblent naturels, et ne peuvent pas tre le reflet de la ralit de la plupart des gens. 
> 
> Bref, vous tes des bbs bobos qui aiment s'ignorer...


autrement dit, tu nous dit que les bac + 4 qui ne sont pas dans l'informatique sont dj obligs de faire des mtiers du type serveur, ce qui n'a rien de dshonorant en soit, mais est mal pay. D'ou mon gaussage, car si tant est que certains Bac + 4 ont un emploi non qualifi, on est loin d'atteindre une proportion qui serait reprsent par la locution "la plupart"...

La dessus tu me parles des salaires des bac + 4 en dbut de carrire qui certes ne sont pas mirobolant (encore qu'on trouve des salaires identiques dans l'informatique en province) mais sont quand mme nettement suprieurs au smic horaire des serveurs qui eux en plus ne peuvent gure attendre d'volution de carrire significative, sauf coup de chance (enfin ils ne sont pas Bac + 4 non plus). J'avoue que je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre la situation de tes exemples et le fait que ce sera difficile de motiver les Bac+4  accepter des emplois non qualifis nettement moins pays, d'o ma deuxime remarque.

----------


## zooro

> 4. Enfin, je regarde autour de mes amis, qui sont Bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire, psycho... et je regarde la proportion des gens insatisfaits.


En mme temps, ils auraient pu s'en douter avant de commencer, leur bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire ou psycho...
Y a combien de diplms en psycho qui trouvent pas de boulot ? Et avec un bac+4 en histoire, tu fais quoi ? Prof ? Le nombre de postes est relativement limit, il me semble.
Pour le bac+4 en droit, tu peux toujours passer le concours d'avocat, mme si ensuite t'es pas trop bien pay en commenant  bosser.

----------


## ggnore

> En mme temps, ils auraient pu s'en douter avant de commencer, leur bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire ou psycho...


S'en douter  :8O:  
Par quel moyen ? Peut tre que c'est  l'universit de bloquer des portes plutt que de laisser des tudiants les enfoncer pour se retrouver avec un mtier qui ne sert pas.

----------


## Nasky

> S'en douter  
> Par quel moyen ? Peut tre que c'est  l'universit de bloquer des portes plutt que de laisser des tudiants les enfoncer pour se retrouver avec un mtier qui ne sert pas.


C'est exactement ce que propose le programme de Sarkozy. L'obligation pour les conseillers d'orientations de lyce et fac d'avertir les tudiants si la filire ne mne "nul part".
Mais c'est vrai que quand on voit le nombre d'tudiants qui partent dans le STAPS par rapport au nombre rduit de places, on se dit qu'il ne faut pas non plus tout reprocher au gouvernement si y'a du chmage derrire. La plupart est oblig de faire d'autres tudes en plus pour avoir un travail.

Bref, je suis d'accord pour dire quand mme que certains se mettent par eux-mmes en difficult en prenant des filires risques sans avoir l'ambition de poursuivre sur autre chose ensuite.

Et ils le savent. Si vous prenez les manifs contre le CPE. A Paris X (Nanterre), a ne manifestait pas beaucoup car la plupart sont en droit il me semble. Ceux qui manifestaient taient comme par hasard ceux qui faisaient de la philo, de la sociologie, de l'art, etc. Ils savaient trs bien qu'ils seraient ceux qui allaient bnficer en premier lieu du CPE et qu'il n'en voulait pas.

Je suis personnellement pour des concours d'entres pour les facs qui le veulent. Et pour limiter, en effet, le nombre d'tudiants par section. 
Enfin bon, en France, le mrite ne fait pas partie du vocabulaire de tout le monde. On veut tout sans se donner les moyens. Au final, combien chouent aux partiels  la fac ? Beaucoup trop dans certaines sections comme la gestion ou le droit. Un concours  l'entre, a aurait au moins permis de slectionner ceux qui avaient le profil.

Vive la mritocratie !   ::D: 

Nas'

----------


## bidou

Le mrite fais d'autant moins partie du vocabulaire qu'on sait bien que c'est une dimension facilement biaise. Pour que le mrite soit clairement reconnu, il faudrait qu'il y ait  peu prs galit des chances, sinon la mritocratie se transforme assez rapidement en ploutocratie.

----------


## Nasky

Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Je n'ai pas parl de ce qu'il doit y avoir autour,  savoir les luttes contre les discriminations, etc. Mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'extrme non plus je pense. Quelqu'un qui vit malheureusement dans une famille "pauvre" ne doit pas non plus se victimiser lui-mme d'avance. On voit des exemples de russites de personnes issus de quartiers soit disant condamn  l'chec... Il faut une vraie ambition personnelle. Puis concernant les tudes, il y a certes des difficults pour certains jeunes de quartiers dits sensibles mais c'est largement possible quand mme. Aprs,  l'embauche, c'est une autre affaire malheureusement! 

Au del du problme de l'emploi, mme si a choque, je trouve qu'aujourd'hui, chaque "minorit visible" veut jouer la victime et que celle qui aura le plus russi  montrer ce visage de victime aura "gagn". C'est peut-tre leur faon de dire "on existe" mais parfois, c'est lassant de n'entendre parler que de ceux-l et pas de ceux qui se sont bougs et qui ont russi. Mme s'ils ne sont pas nombreux par rapport aux "victimes", il faut en parler davantage pour donner l'exemple. Un jeune qui ne va plus au collge, faut pas non plus qu'il vienne dire que l'cole l'a rejet.

Nas'

----------


## Nemerle

> Donc repartons du dbut


 Merci, car prcdent cela n'tait pas de la polmique  ::): 



> autrement dit, tu nous dit que les bac + 4 qui ne sont pas dans l'informatique sont dj obligs de faire des mtiers du type serveur, ce qui n'a rien de dshonorant en soit, mais est mal pay. D'ou mon gaussage, car si tant est que certains Bac + 4 ont un emploi non qualifi, on est loin d'atteindre une proportion qui serait reprsent par la locution "la plupart"...


C'est l o nous ne sommes pas d'accord: les exemples que j'ai donn - tay par mon DRH groupe avec qui je collabore souvent pour des embauches, me l'a encore confirm cette semaine: le pire est d'tre BAC+4 hors "scientifique" --> la plupart des gens postulent/trouvent sur des postes BAC+2 -. C'est LA ralit, et je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles de non qualifi, ce n'est pas le sujet...



> La dessus tu me parles des salaires des bac + 4 en dbut de carrire qui certes ne sont pas mirobolant (encore qu'on trouve des salaires identiques dans l'informatique en province) mais sont quand mme nettement suprieurs au smic horaire des serveurs qui eux en plus ne peuvent gure attendre d'volution de carrire significative, sauf coup de chance (enfin ils ne sont pas Bac + 4 non plus).


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles des serveurs, rien ne transparait sur eux dans mes posts, encore que j'aime bien une bonne bire  :;):   CE QUI EST IMPORTANT, c'est vraiment d'aller voir, de constater les difficults d'embauches et de niveau de salaire des BAC+4 "non productifs". Les BAC+4 en informatique, senss tre "productifs", ne sont pas logs  la mme enseigne (salaire de dpart peut-tre proche, mais volutions trs diffrente).




> J'avoue que je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre la situation de tes exemples et le fait que ce sera difficile de motiver les Bac+4  accepter des emplois non qualifis nettement moins pays, d'o ma deuxime remarque.


LA est le problme: il n'y a pas  motiver, mais  considrer qu'un type ayant fait quelques annes d'tudes suprieures peut apporter un plus  l'entreprise...

Mais merci d'avoir nuanc tes remarques, j'apprcie  :;):

----------


## zooro

> S'en douter  
> Par quel moyen ? Peut tre que c'est  l'universit de bloquer des portes plutt que de laisser des tudiants les enfoncer pour se retrouver avec un mtier qui ne sert pas.


Ben en faisant comme tout le monde (enfin comme moi, et sans doute comme toi, j'espre...): en se renseignant un peu avant de commencer des tudes de plusieurs annes.
Moi je suis all voir ma conseillre d'orientation au lyce, et au vu des rsultats (sans grand intrt), je me suis dbrouill seul en demandant de la doc  la fac, en crivant  des botes d'info (au DRH d'IBM France par exemple, qui m'a rpondu (ce qui m'avait un peu tonn  l'poque)) pour savoir ce qu'ils chercheraient comme profils d'ici quelques annes, quand j'aurai termin les tudes que j'envisageais, etc.

C'est quand mme de notorit publique qu'il y a beaucoup plus de diplms de fac de sport, de psycho, etc. qu'il n'y a de postes  pourvoir. Il me parat vident qu'il faut se renseigner un minimum avant de s'y lancer.

----------


## bidou

> C'est l o nous ne sommes pas d'accord: les exemples que j'ai donn - tay par mon DRH groupe avec qui je collabore souvent pour des embauches, me l'a encore confirm cette semaine: le pire est d'tre BAC+4 hors "scientifique" --> la plupart des gens postulent/trouvent sur des postes BAC+2 -. C'est LA ralit, et je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles de non qualifi, ce n'est pas le sujet...


Je parle de non qualifi car c'est ce dont j'tais en train de parler quand tu es intervenu.

----------


## Vow

> En mme temps, ils auraient pu s'en douter avant de commencer, leur bac+4 en droit, littrature, histoire ou psycho...
> Y a combien de diplms en psycho qui trouvent pas de boulot ? Et avec un bac+4 en histoire, tu fais quoi ? Prof ? Le nombre de postes est relativement limit, il me semble.
> Pour le bac+4 en droit, tu peux toujours passer le concours d'avocat, mme si ensuite t'es pas trop bien pay en commenant  bosser.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Pour moi, choisir son mtier, ce n'est pas seulement. Et c'est aussi s'intresser aux ouvertures du march de l'emploi, soit savoir si on risque d'tre chmeur longue dure...
Personne n'est  l'abri du chmage, surtout pas les informaticiens. Mais il y a des emplois qui sont plus que limit (comme tu l'as cit).





> C'est exactement ce que propose le programme de Sarkozy. L'obligation pour les conseillers d'orientations de lyce et fac d'avertir les tudiants si la filire ne mne "nul part".


Pour moi, c'tait dj une obligation. A "mon poque", chaque conseiller d'orientation que j'ai vu m'avait dit de rflchir sur la filire  choisir, et d'viter de prendre celles qui ne mne nulle part.





> Et ils le savent. Si vous prenez les manifs contre le CPE. A Paris X (Nanterre), a ne manifestait pas beaucoup car la plupart sont en droit il me semble. Ceux qui manifestaient taient comme par hasard ceux qui faisaient de la philo, de la sociologie, de l'art, etc. Ils savaient trs bien qu'ils seraient ceux qui allaient bnficer en premier lieu du CPE et qu'il n'en voulait pas.


Bah justement, pour moi ils taient trs mal renseign sur le sujet...





> Je suis personnellement pour des concours d'entres pour les facs qui le veulent. Et pour limiter, en effet, le nombre d'tudiants par section.


Limiter par un concours d'entre serait contraire  l'esprit de la fac qui accepte presque tout le monde... 
Limiter le nombre d'inscriptions serait risqu puisque dans ce "tas", il y aurait srement des gens qui ne continueront pas, qui choueront, ce qui crerait un manque d'actifs dans la profession dans l'avenir. Et a serait aussi enlever la possibilit  quelqu'un de plus comptent qui n'a pas t inscrit  cause de cette limite, de faire la profession qu'il aimerait.
Par contre, je serais pour la limitation des inscriptions pour les mtiers dits d'avenir, comme l'informatique. A "mon poque" (encore), j'ai vu des tudiants qui se retrouvaient l parce que c'tait bien de faire de l'informatique, sans rien connatre dessus, ni vraiment s'intresser, parfois par phnomne de mode (et j'en vois de plus en plus). Il y en a qui ont russi mais pour moi ce ne sont pas vraiment des informaticiens. En parallle, je vois des gens intresss, comptents, mmes fans (?!) d'informatique, et qui n'ont pas pu faire ces tudes. Pour moi, ce sont les gens qui n'avaient pas  tre dans ce domaine qui ont empch ceux qui le voulaient vraiment.

Cela dit, je crois qu'on s'loigne vraiment du sujet  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Cela dit, je crois qu'on s'loigne vraiment du sujet


Je ne crois pas. Peut-on parler politique sans parler de projet de socit, et l'ducation n'en est-elle pas au centre ?  :;):

----------


## Vow

J'y ai pens avant de le taper, sauf que pour moi ce n'est pas exactement le sujet du thread (pour pas dire, le sujet du sujet  ::P:  ).
Il s'agit plus de parler de notre choix et pourquoi on le fait.

----------


## _solo

> LA est le problme: il n'y a pas  motiver, mais  considrer qu'un type ayant fait quelques annes d'tudes suprieures peut apporter un plus  l'entreprise...


ou pas ... je taf avec des personnes qui ont les quadriple d'annee d'etude que moi ( pas tres difficile ca  ::aie::   ) et je me demande ce qu'ils ont ete foutre avec leur 2QI dans des ecoles d'inge .



> Ben en faisant comme tout le monde (enfin comme moi, et sans doute comme toi, j'espre...): en se renseignant un peu avant de commencer des tudes de plusieurs annes.


et c'est comme ca qu'on se retrouve a quarante pige voir meme cinquante a faire une formation pour essayer de faire quelque chose en relation avec ce que l'on a vraiment envie de faire , c'est du vecu ayant fait une formation il y a quelques temps je me suis retrouver avec des personnes de cet age qui n'aasumer plus ce qu'il faisait , c'etait du cadre commercial a ancien drh et meme bac+5 s'etant tromper de voie  :8O:  , et moi qui croyait qu'on pouvait pas passer autant de temps pour se rendre compte qu'on s'etait tromper ...

----------


## pinocchio

j'ai pas tout relu pour vrifier que cela n'avait pas t donn mais voici deux liens qui personnellement m'ont donn des rsultats proche de mes convictions :

Pour qui voter (LE MONDE)
mon vote  moi
Cordialement

----------


## Vow

Bizarre le rsultat du test du Monde tombe sur une des personnes qui n'aura pas ma voix...
Le second test est plus concluant, mais bon cette mme personne fait partie du TOP3  ::aie::

----------


## titoumimi

idem, pas super convaaincu par ces tests, l'orientation gnrale est vaguement bonne, mais en aucun cas le candidat  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vld44

il est dbile le test du monde, on peut pas choisir plusieurs cases ... et on est oblig de rpondre mme aux parties qu'on ne connait pas

----------


## zooro

> et c'est comme ca qu'on se retrouve a quarante pige voir meme cinquante a faire une formation pour essayer de faire quelque chose en relation avec ce que l'on a vraiment envie de faire


Et l'alternative, ce serait de se retrouver  40 piges avec 20 ans de chmage dans les dents, mais une formation initiale qui nous intressait vraiment ?
A choisir, je prfrerais ma solution.  :;):  

J'ai du bien m'y prendre alors, parce que j'ai suivi une formation intressante, *et* utilisable.

----------


## r0d

Allez, un petit mot avant d'aller me coucher  ::): 
On discute hein? Vous ne vous nerverez pas si vous n'tes pas d'accord avec moi hein?!  ::aie:: 

(Ajoutez la mention "_ mon humble avis_" au dbut de chaque phrase).

Comme l'a dit GrandFather, l'ducation est primordiale en politique. Pour parler par mtaphore, l'ducation est un formatage de l'esprit qui est opr sur l'tre humain ds sa plus tendre enfance (2 ou 3 ans en France il me semble).

Je me suis amus  un exercice l'autre soir: essayer de dfinir les composantes primordiales de l'exercice politique. Je me demande bien qu'est-ce qui est enseign  ce sujet  science po... Pour moi, c'est (pas dans l'ordre):
-> l'ducation
-> la culture
-> l'conomie
-> la justice

En effet, l'ducation formate les citoyens de demain, la culture formate le citoyen d'aujourd'hui, l'conomie s'occupe des besoins matriels, la justice est indispensable car qui dit 'humain' dit 'conflit'.

J'ai hsit  rajouter la sant et la dfense, mais je pense que ces derniers peuvent tre dtermins par un mlange des quatre que j'ai mis dans ma liste.

Le seul des 4 qui soit trait dans cette campagne est l'conomie... spcialit de la droite, car, bien que a me fasse mal (et malgr tout de mme quelques exceptions) de l'avouer, la droite a t "meilleure" jusqu'ici dans ce domaine.




> Si les politiques brouillent le jeu en vitant d'aborder franchement les sujets de fonds, ce n'est pas par dmagogie ou stratgie, ou alors ce n'est qu'un piphnomne, mais c'est essentiellement parce que la politique a perdu une grande partie de son emprise sur le rel. Dans un monde de plus en plus complexe, trs difficile  dcrypter et donc  diriger et dans lequel l'conomie rgne en matre, ils ont abdiqu face  l'ampleur de la tche, et ne l'admettent pas encore publiquement. Je ne les crois pas "tous pourris", mais par contre je suis trs sceptique quant  leur affirmation de pouvoir tout rformer...


Tu as peut-tre raison. Qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf? Je veux dire: est-ce que c'est parce que les politiques sont impuissants qu'ils vitent les vrais sujets, ou est-ce parce qu'ils n'ont plus le courage d'aborder les vritables problmatiques qu'ils deviennent impuissant?
Personnellement, je reste optimiste, et je pense que mme si la politique n'est pas omnipotente, elle peut avoir un gros impact. Les exemples ne manquent pas: 
-> lorsque je reste quelques minutes en bas de mon immeuble pour discuter avec mes voisins, je suis hors la loi (merci Sarkozy). J'estime que ce n'est pas rien. Je suis un dlinquant! 
-> lorsque De Villepin et ses fidles acolytes vendent les juteuses ASF (autoroutes du sud de la France), GDF, RFF (rseaux ferrs de France), Airbus, etc. pour une bouche pain  des investisseurs privs (investisseurs... j'adore ce terme, mais j'y reviendrais), c'est les revenus de l'tat qui diminuent, autrement dit, mes impts qui augmentent (et/ou la dette).
-> lorsque l'tat (toutes tendances confondues), en 1988, votent l'application du RMI, c'est des milliers de personnes qui peuvent se payer un loyer.
etc...




> La finance gouverne le monde, pas juste la France.


Je suis, malheureusement, assez d'accord avec ce constat. Mais "j'aime marcher vers un horizon qui me sduit" et c'est pour moi une satisfaction personnelle de lutter quotidiennement contre cet tat de fait. Les dgts de la finances sont normes, et derrire les drives flagrantes (destruction de la plante, guerres imprialistes, exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, etc.) se cachent des invasions beaucoup plus insidieuses. Prenons l'exemple du dictionnaire:

L'conomie, par le biais de son plus efficace outil, le capitalisme, nous a drob nos mots. Je m'explique (brivement car il y a normment  dire sur le sujet):
Le champ lexical de l'conomie a fortement volu depuis une trentaine d'annes. C'est assez tonnant car ses mthodes elles, sont toujours les mmes, malgr qu'elles aient gagn en efficacit. Par exemple, le mot "hirarchie", omniprsent dans la doctrine capitaliste dans les annes 70-80, a t remplac par le mot "projet".Mine de rien, c'est un coup de matre, car si le mot "hirarchie" est propice  la critique, le mot "projet" est inattaquable. 
Un autre exemple avec le mot "investisseur". Un rapide tour du site de l'insee montre que les taux d'investissement des entreprises franaises sont en constante diminution depuis une vingtaine d'anne (au profit des rmunrations aux actionnaires). Avant, on parlait de "capitalistes", de "corporations", aujourd'hui, ce sont des "investisseurs". Qu'ils n'investissent plus, a ne semble dranger personne. Mais encore une fois, ce terme est inattaquable.
Et ainsi de suite: nolibralisme, transnationale, etc.

A ce sujet, voir l'excellent spectacle de Franck Lepage: Petits contes politiques et autres rcits non autoriss. Ca dure 1h15 et a vaut vraiment le dtour.

Les victoires insidieuses de l'conomie (sous diffrentes formes: march, finance, monopoles, ...) sont nombreuses et il ne serait pas raisonnable de dvelopper plus ici.

Enfin, et pour finir ce laborieux message, dcousu et dsordonn, j'en reviendrais au sujet de dpart: l'ducation. L'conomie, autrement dit le capitalisme, est en train de nous subtiliser l'ducation. Vivons nous pour produire, ou produisons-nous pour vivre? Est-ce l'conomie qui doit s'adapter  l'tre humain ou l'tre humain qui doit s'adapter  l'conomie? Ce capitalisme, dont la forme financire moderne est le fruit des dcisions de quelques individus, prises dans le havre des conseils d'administrations des grands groupes financiers (je pense que ce ne sont plus les grandes entreprises productives qui matrisent l'conomie, mais bel et bien les empires financiers), et bien je le refuse car je ne l'ai pas choisi. Pour moi, si beaucoup de gens veulent faire du sport, le systme doit faire en sorte qu'un maximum de gens puisse faire du sport.

Je remercie ceux qui auront fait l'effort de me lire  ::D:

----------


## zooro

> (Ajoutez la mention " mon humble avis" au dbut de chaque phrase).


Idem pour ma rponse.




> -> lorsque De Villepin et ses fidles acolytes vendent les juteuses ASF (autoroutes du sud de la France), GDF, RFF (rseaux ferrs de France), Airbus, etc. pour une bouche pain  des investisseurs privs (investisseurs... j'adore ce terme, mais j'y reviendrais), c'est les revenus de l'tat qui diminuent, autrement dit, mes impts qui augmentent (et/ou la dette).


On n'a pas les mmes informations, j'ai l'impression...
- GDF est une SA dtenue par l'tat (donc une entreprise publique, ou, au pire, mixte) : 



> Actionnariat
> 1. Etat Franais	80.20 %
> 2. Institutionnels et P	17.50 %
> 3. Salaris	2.30 %


- RFF est une entreprise publique cre pour que la SNCF ne soit plus handicape par ses dettes lies  la gestion du rseau ferroviaire.
- Airbus et ASF sont effectivement prives maintenant.

Cela dit, prends par exemple le cas de la SNCF. Elle touche chaque anne plus de 10 milliards d'euros de subventions publiques. Tu crois que a fait baisser tes impts, a ?




> Je remercie ceux qui auront fait l'effort de me lire


Mais de rien  :;):

----------


## r0d

> - GDF est une SA dtenue par l'tat (donc une entreprise publique, ou, au pire, mixte) : 
> - RFF est une entreprise publique


Bon ok, j'ai cris un peu vite  ::aie:: 
Il n'empche que GDF est ct en bourse (la bourse de Paris, qui appartient  Euronext, qui elle-mme est ct en bourse, sur la bourse de Paris...) ce qui permet  l'tat de s'en sparer quand il le souhaite. Moi j'appelle a une privatisation.
Pour RFF, c'est un mic-mac incomprhensible, enfin, moi je n'y comprend rien.




> - RFF est une entreprise publique cre pour que la SNCF ne soit plus handicape par ses dettes lies  la gestion du rseau ferroviaire.


En effet, c'est la communication officielle. Je suis peut-tre utopiste, mais je n'ai aucune confiance dans les communications officielles de l'tat franais depuis 1983. De toutes faons, c'est de la "com" aprs, bien malin celui qui connait les relles motivations.




> Cela dit, prends par exemple le cas de la SNCF. Elle touche chaque anne plus de 10 milliards d'euros de subventions publiques. Tu crois que a fait baisser tes impts, a ?


Aaaaah, je l'attendais celle-l  ::aie:: 
En fait, ce n'est pas le fait que a me cote plus cher en soi, c'est la faon dont mon argent est utilis. Si mon argent est utilis pour faciliter les transports en commun, je suis prt  participer. Si c'est pour enrichir les vautours qui ont de l'argent  ne savoir qu'en faire, je ne suis plus d'accord. Ces gens-l, ceux qui rcoltent des millions d'euros en salaires, stock options, parachutes dors, etc. en dtruisant des infrastructures nationales indispensables (autoroutes, voies ferres, rseaux nergtiques, dfense...), ceux sont eux les racailles. Ils gagnent  tous les niveaux: ils rcuprent des infrastructures rentables, ils licencient puor faire monter la valeur de leurs stocks options, et au moindre problme, ils revendent tout et s'enfuient avec notre argent vers des paradis fiscaux. Je ne suis pas contre l'impt, mais un impt vecteur de solidarit, pas un impt qui sert  nourrir une mafia (je dis bien mafia, car il suffit de voir la composition des commits de direction des grandes entreprises pour constater qu'ils sont tous copains et se soutiennent mutuellement) d'individus sans foi ni lois, dont les pontes de la droite (et un peu du ps) font partie.

Hum, je m'emporte... pardon, je suis fatigu  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Il n'empche que GDF est ct en bourse (la bourse de Paris, qui appartient  Euronext, qui elle-mme est ct en bourse, sur la bourse de Paris...) ce qui permet  l'tat de s'en sparer quand il le souhaite. Moi j'appelle a une privatisation.


Oui, il suffit de voter une nouvelle loi en ce sens. C'est  peu prs ce qu'il faudrait faire pour privatiser la SNCF...




> Pour RFF, c'est un mic-mac incomprhensible, enfin, moi je n'y comprend rien.
> 
> En effet, c'est la communication officielle. Je suis peut-tre utopiste, mais je n'ai aucune confiance dans les communications officielles de l'tat franais depuis 1983. De toutes faons, c'est de la "com" aprs, bien malin celui qui connait les relles motivations.


Pas grand chose  comprendre, il suffit de regarder les statuts et le(s) dcret(s) de cration de l'entreprise.




> Aaaaah, je l'attendais celle-l 
> En fait, ce n'est pas le fait que a me cote plus cher en soi, c'est la faon dont mon argent est utilis. Si mon argent est utilis pour faciliter les transports en commun, je suis prt  participer. Si c'est pour enrichir les vautours qui ont de l'argent  ne savoir qu'en faire, je ne suis plus d'accord.


En l'occurrence, ces subventions servent en partie  payer la retraite de certaines catgories de leurs employs, puisque les montants (quelque chose comme 111 milliards d'euros quand mme) ncessaires au paiement de la retraite ne sont pas provisonns (enfin, a a chang ces jours derniers, avec l'externalisation de la caisse de retraite).
Moi, je ne suis pas prt  participer via mes impts au financement de la retraite des cheminots. Je paie (cher) mes billets de train, a devrait suffire (dans mon cas, je leur donne quand mme prs de 2000 euros par an, rien qu'avec les billets).

----------


## Vld44

Rod, 

On dirait un discours de Marie-George, serais-tu un parent ?  ::D: 

Blague  part, je truove pour ma part qu'on ne peut pas vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

Gardons  l'esprit que la socit type occidentale actuelle, et par ce terme j'entends 
{
- Infrastructures au top
- Haute technologie
- Haut niveau d'ducation (quoiqu'on en dise ...)
- Moyens de travailler
- Moyens d'avoir du temps libre
- Moyens d'avoir des loisirs (pas tout le monde OK) 
- Mais aussi ses lacunes et carts sociaux OK
};
a t labore, conue, mise en place par des fonctionnements issus de la comptition entre humains (inne  celui-ci ... qu'on le veuille ou non), de ses perversits (envie, jalousie ?) qui ont finis par aboutir  la mise en place ds de 19 sicle d'un systme qu'on appelera libralisme / capitalisme.

De ce fait, on ne peut pas dire que les profits des entreprises doivent tre rogns parceque c'est mal, tout en les redistribuants ailleurs : c'est de l'incohrence pure.

Qu'on me dise : je rase tout, je vis dans mon bocal et je me dmerde : ok.
Mais je suis dsol, le monde est fait de telle faon que c'est prcisment l'attrait de ces gigantesques profits qui pousse des individus parfois exceptionnels  raliser de grande choses pour son peuple.

Vu ton niveau de discours, je ne t'apprends rien en citant l'exemple socialiste (au sens trotskiste tu terme) comme tant le pire exemple d'amorphisme pour tout ce qui touche au dpassement de soi dans la ralisation de "projets", et ce en raison de maigres carottes en dpit de lourds btons ...

J'arrte l, c'est un peu gonflant les longs discours sur 34 pages.
Amicalement,
Seb

PS : je ne dfends pas l'ultralibralisme, mais le libralisme anglosaxon originel soit rgul.
Par contre je me mfie des jalousies, et tente de conserver un regard critique sur l'tat du monde actuel et de ce qu'on pourrait bien encore pouvoir en faire.

----------


## r0d

> Gardons  l'esprit que la socit type occidentale actuelle [...]
> a t labore, conue, mise en place par des fonctionnements issus de la comptition entre humains (inne  celui-ci ... qu'on le veuille ou non) [...]


D'aprs toi, la comptition entre tres humains est inne? Allez, un petit:



> Ce qui est affirm sans preuve peut tre ni sans preuve.


Si je trouve un contre-exemple de ton affirmation, tu avouerais ton erreur?




> la mise en place ds de 19 sicle d'un systme qu'on appelera libralisme / capitalisme.


Je n'aime pas cette aggrgation entre capitalisme et libralisme. Il s'agit de 2 choses diffrentes, et nombreux sont les exemples de systmes politico-conomiques qui pratiquent l'un et pas l'autre.




> De ce fait, on ne peut pas dire que les profits des entreprises doivent tre rogns parce que c'est mal, tout en les redistribuants ailleurs : c'est de l'incohrence pure.


Je ne comprend pas ton propos. O est l'incohrence? Pourquoi ne doit-on pas tenter d'empcher quelque chose qui est mal? 
Et encore une fois, ce n'est pas bnfices des entreprises que je condamne, mais leur utilisation.
Je suis utopiste, j'en conviens, mais pour moi, les richesses, c'est nous (les salaris) qui les produisons. Et je ne vois aucune raison objective  ce que nous n'en profitions pas autant que nos patrons. J'avoue, c'est un point de vue, et je comprend que l'on puisse ne pas tre d'accord, mais disons que j'ai ctoy beaucoup de personnes (en gnral des chefs d'entreprise) qui gagnent 5  10 fois ce que je gagne, et, j'ai pu constater qu' chaque fois, ces gens l n'ont rien de "suprieur" aux gens que je ctoie rgulirement et qui sont le "bas peuple" dont je suis fier de faire partie.




> Mais je suis dsol, le monde est fait de telle faon que c'est prcisment l'attrait de ces gigantesques profits qui pousse des individus parfois exceptionnels  raliser de grande choses pour son peuple.


C'est une faon de voir les choses, mais ton discours est tellement premptoire qu'il est difficile de rpondre. L'crasante majorit de mes amis (qui appartiennent, j'en conviens,  une catgorie prcise de la population, donc cet exemple n'est pas une gnralisation, juste un contre-exemple) n'en a que faire de ces profits, et ils sont nettement plus attir par une qualit de vie dont les principales composantes sont: le temps libre, la culture, la qualit de l'air et de l'alimentation, etc.




> Vu ton niveau de discours, je ne t'apprends rien en citant l'exemple socialiste (au sens trotskiste tu terme) comme tant le pire exemple d'amorphisme pour tout ce qui touche au dpassement de soi dans la ralisation de "projets", et ce en raison de maigres carottes en dpit de lourds btons ...


Ha ben si, tu m'en apprends une belle l. Ha ben l, celle-l je la garde pour mon prochain article. ^^
Pour rpondre rapidement, le trotskisme est une interprtation pratique de la thorique marxiste qui n'a jamais t applique. Le prendre comme exemple concret ne me parait vraiment pas srieux.
Cela dit, je suppose que tu voulais parler du stalinisme, qui est une autre interprtation (trs libre celle-l) de la thorie de Marx. Staline est mon pire ennemi, je le dteste encore plus que Le Pen, mais malgr sa vision bureaucratie et totalitaire du communisme, on ne peut pas nier que le systme communiste sous Staline a connu quelques succs majeurs, et notamment dans les domaines du "dpassement de soi" (valeur que je prfre infiniment  la concurrence, qui est le dpassement de l'autre). N'oublions pas que c'est la Russie communiste qui a envoy le premier homme dans l'espace, par exemple.




> J'arrte l, c'est un peu gonflant les longs discours sur 34 pages.


Je m'excuse mais moi en revanche j'aime beaucoup a. Et puis j'ai trs rarement l'occasion de discuter de faon aussi modre avec un libral. Et puis la politique est un domaine tellement complexe (puisqu'il regroupe  peu prs tout) qu'on ne peut pas en discuter srieusement sans crire beaucoup.




> je ne dfends pas l'ultralibralisme, mais le libralisme anglosaxon originel soit rgul.


Quelle est la diffrence entre l'ultralibralisme et le libralisme?
Je connais trs mal la doctrine librale, et je ne comprends pas comment le libralisme peut tre rgul. N'est-ce pas la dfinition mme du libralisme de rejeter tout interventionnisme?




> Par contre je me mfie des jalousies,


Peut-tre que j'interprte mal tes propos, mais est-ce que tu veux dire que je condamne les gens qui gagnent beaucoup d'argent par jalousie?
Si c'est bien ce que tu voulais dire, et bien je ne peux pas le dmontrer, mais ce n'est pas le cas. La seule chose que je souhaite, c'est de pouvoir vivre en harmonie avec mes contemporains.
Prenons l'exemple du costume/cravate (avec lequel je suis malheureusement contraint de m'accoutrer de temps en temps). Ce dguisement comporte un message smiotique trs fort. Il dit, pour simplifier: c'est moi le chef. Le code socital qui amne certains (et moi-mme donc)  porter ce costume engendre une ingalit symbolique trs forte, qui contribue  l'loignement affectif des individus. Autrement dit, je m'en fiche qu'un individu A gagne 5000 fois plus qu'un individu B. En revanche, a me fait mal de constater que cette diffrence contribue  en faire 2 ennemis.




> et tente de conserver un regard critique sur l'tat du monde actuel et de ce qu'on pourrait bien encore pouvoir en faire.


Nous nous rejoignons sur ce point  ::D:

----------


## zooro

> Cela dit, je suppose que tu voulais parler du stalinisme, qui est une autre interprtation (trs libre celle-l) de la thorie de Marx. Staline est mon pire ennemi, je le dteste encore plus que Le Pen, mais malgr sa vision bureaucratie et totalitaire du communisme, on ne peut pas nier que le systme communiste sous Staline a connu quelques succs majeurs, et notamment dans les domaines du "dpassement de soi" (valeur que je prfre infiniment  la concurrence, qui est le dpassement de l'autre). N'oublions pas que c'est la Russie communiste qui a envoy le premier homme dans l'espace, par exemple.


http://www.linternaute.com/histoire/...l_espace.shtml



> Cet exploit technologique est d aux travaux de Sergue Korolev, qui oeuvre  la *conception dun missile balistique intercontinental*. Il sappuie sur les travaux allemands ayant permis la construction des V2. *En pleine guerre froide, cet vnement constitue un affront* pour les Etats-Unis.


Bel exemple de dpassement de soi... C'est vrai qu'ils n'avaient aucune arrire-pense, et qu'il ne s'agissait sans doute pas de concurrence. Ils ont juste fait a pour la beaut de la science.  ::aie::  




> Quelle est la diffrence entre l'ultralibralisme et le libralisme?
> Je connais trs mal la doctrine librale, et je ne comprends pas comment le libralisme peut tre rgul. N'est-ce pas la dfinition mme du libralisme de rejeter tout interventionnisme?


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lib%C3%A9ralisme



> Le libralisme est une doctrine politique et conomique ne dans lEurope des Lumires aux XVIIe et XVIIIe sicles, qui repose sur lide que chaque tre humain possde des droits naturels sur lesquels aucun pouvoir ne peut empiter, qui sont la libert, et le plus souvent le droit  la proprit. (...)
> Au sens large, le libralisme prne l'tablissement d'une socit caractrise par la *libert de penser des individus*, le rgne du Droit naturel, *le libre change des ides*, l'conomie de march et son corollaire l'initiative prive, et un systme transparent de gouvernement dans lequel *les droits des minorits sont garantis*.


Serais-tu libral ?  ::mouarf::  



> Les adversaires du libralisme [...] sont partis en guerre contre les fictions que sont lultra-libralisme et le no-libralisme, deux concepts construits de toutes pices par les collectivistes et dans lesquels les libraux ne se reconnaissent pas

----------


## zooro

> Prenons l'exemple du costume/cravate (avec lequel je suis malheureusement contraint de m'accoutrer de temps en temps). Ce dguisement comporte un message smiotique trs fort. Il dit, pour simplifier: c'est moi le chef. Le code socital qui amne certains (et moi-mme donc)  porter ce costume engendre une ingalit symbolique trs forte, qui contribue  l'loignement affectif des individus. Autrement dit, je m'en fiche qu'un individu A gagne 5000 fois plus qu'un individu B. En revanche, a me fait mal de constater que cette diffrence contribue  en faire 2 ennemis.


La lutte des classes n'existe pas (plus). 
Curieux ce que tu dis au sujet du costume/cravate. Donc, quand tu vas  un entretien d'embauche, tu t'habilles avec des un vieux jean dchir et un t-shirt trou, histoire d'tre sr qu'on ne te prendra pas pour le chef ? L'habit ne fait pas le moine... Pour moi, s'habiller correctement est un signe de respect envers les gens que l'on ctoie.
La tenue vestimentaire dpend du contexte. Par exemple, si je ne connaissais pas le personnage, je trouverais choquante la tenue de notre ami le candidat M. Bov (j'ai toujours l'impression qu'il sort d'un bistrot).

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par wikipedia
> 
> Cet exploit technologique est d aux travaux de Sergue Korolev, qui oeuvre  la conception dun missile balistique intercontinental. Il sappuie sur les travaux allemands ayant permis la construction des V2. En pleine guerre froide, cet vnement constitue un affront pour les Etats-Unis.
> 
> 
> Bel exemple de dpassement de soi... C'est vrai qu'ils n'avaient aucune arrire-pense, et qu'il ne s'agissait sans doute pas de concurrence. Ils ont juste fait a pour la beaut de la science.


Bah c'tait une concurence entre 2 grandes puissances imprialistes. Mais bon, cela n'infirme pas mon propos sur le fait qu'il est faux de dire que le communisme n'est pas "_le pire exemple d'amorphisme pour tout ce qui touche au dpassement de soi dans la ralisation de "projets"_".




> Serais-tu libral ?


Argh!! Un modrateur!!! Je suis rest courtois, je vous prierais d'en faire autant!!!  ::P:   ::lol::   :;):   ::mrgreen::  
Non, plus srieusement, je ne rejette pas en bloc le libralisme, ni le capitalisme d'ailleurs. Mani est mort et enterr, d'ailleurs pour moi, la socit idale est une forme d'anarchie qui se rapproche beaucoup du libralisme total (mais en revanche trs loign du capitalisme). Cependant, j'estime que le libralisme, dans le monde actuel, est une arme trs puissante et trop dangereuse dans les dmocraties balbutiantes de l'humanit. Un peu comme si on donnait un gros flingue  un enfant (hum, dsol pour l'allusion involontaire  l'actualit, je ne l'ai vue qu'en me relisant).

En fouinant sur le wikiberal, j'ai trouv ceci (trs proche de l'article que tu as cit):



> On dfinit souvent le libralisme par ses quelques principes:
>      l'galit en droit;
>      la libert individuelle et la responsabilit dont elle dcoule;
>      la proprit prive ;
>      le droit de rsistance  l'oppression;
>      la recherche du bonheur et la sret.


Le point faible de ceci est la responsabilit. L'exprience d'un libralisme, plus ou moins "dominant" dans les grandes puissances depuis la 2eme rvolution industrielle, a montr "de facto" que cette notion de responsabilit est, dans la pratique, inapplicable.





> Les adversaires du libralisme [...] sont partis en guerre contre les fictions que sont lultra-libralisme et le no-libralisme, deux concepts construits de toutes pices par les collectivistes et dans lesquels les libraux ne se reconnaissent pas.


Hum... je rpte, je ne suis pas spcialiste du libralisme, mais je doute de la bonne foi du personnage qui a crit cela. Une fois de plus, je prendrais l'exemple de mon cercle d'amis, majoritairement anti-libraux, nous condamnons ce terme d'ultra-libralisme.

----------


## zooro

> je doute de la bonne foi du personnage qui a crit cela


C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas objectif. Mais en l'occurrence, c'est plus une question de vocabulaire que d'opinion :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-lib%C3%A9ralisme



> Le terme ultra-libral est un nologisme dsignant ce qui se rapporte,  tort ou  raison,  un libralisme, le plus souvent conomique, vu selon le contexte comme exagr, extrme, totalisant ou conduisant  des rsultats nfastes. Il n'est jamais mlioratif, souvent pjoratif.
> 
> Politiquement, l'usage de ce terme est associ au souhait d'un maintien et si possible d'une extention des prrogatives de l'tat en matire conomique et sociale (notamment, mais pas seulement, l'tat-providence). Il est utilis par les antilibraux : l'extrme gauche dont les communistes, pratiquement toute la gauche (quoique qu'il existe quelques rares libraux chez les socialistes),  droite les tenants de la  droite sociale , des conservateurs, des nationalistes, des souverainistes et des traditionnalistes.

----------


## Graffito

Salut,

C'est pas avec cette liste qu'on aura un deuxime tour NIHOUS - SCHIVARDI ::mrgreen::

----------


## GrandFather

> Hum... je rpte, je ne suis pas spcialiste du libralisme, mais je doute de la bonne foi du personnage qui a crit cela. Une fois de plus, je prendrais l'exemple de mon cercle d'amis, majoritairement anti-libraux, nous condamnons ce terme d'ultra-libralisme.


C'est  mon avis l o vous vous trompez. Comme pour tous les courants et coles de pense politique, il existe des degrs dans le libralisme, qui ne doit pas tre rduit  sa seule dimension conomique, mais aussi abord sous l'aspect du respect des liberts individuelles qu'il promeut, face  l'autorit arbitraire. On ne peut pas considrer comme quivalentes la dfinition du libralisme selon Adam Smith et les thses extrmes de l'Anarchocapitalisme, par exemple. Concernant cette dernire, je te suggre la lecture de "L'anarcho-capitalisme" de Pierre Lemieux, paru aux P.U.F. Il est puis mais disponible sur le net en version lectronique. A la lecture de ce bouquin, certains libraux de gauche ou de droite te paratront soudain beaucoup plus sympathiques...

----------


## Mdinoc

Le therme "Anarcho-capitalisme", bien qu'vocateur, est forcment incorrect, car il ne dbouche non pas sur l'anarchie mais la ploutocratie.

Il ne peut y avoir d'anarchie tant qu'il existe X et Y tels que X domine Y...

----------


## the_ugly

> Il ne peut y avoir d'anarchie tant qu'il existe X et Y tels que X domine Y...


Dans ce cas l'anarchie est impossible, les rapports humains sont faits de domination.

----------


## La Praline

Je n'ai jamais connu de mouvement "politique" (_si l'on peut l'appeller ainsi_...) qui possede autant de rgle que le mouvement anarchique...

Paradoxal non ? :;):

----------


## Vld44

Cher Rod,




> D'aprs toi, la comptition entre tres humains est inne? 
> Si je trouve un contre-exemple de ton affirmation, tu avouerais ton erreur?


Oui !!! Mais attention je te vois venir, je n'ai pas dit que la collaboration autour d'un mme objectif ne l'tait pas  :;): 



> Je ne comprend pas ton propos. O est l'incohrence? Pourquoi ne doit-on pas tenter d'empcher quelque chose qui est mal?
> Et encore une fois, ce n'est pas bnfices des entreprises que je condamne, mais leur utilisation.


Hum j'ai du mal m'exprimer. J'imagine que tu connais le principe de rcurrence. Ce principe  mes yeux, s'applique dans la vie de tous les jours sans mme que l'on s'en aperoive. Dans ce cas prcis, cela se traduit par le grand principe qui veut que c'est prcisment l'utilisation de ces bnfices qui fait que les entreprises en ralisent.

Les socialistes tels qu'on les ctoient de nos jours en france supposent qu'ils pourraient redistribuer la richesse comme bon leur semble. Moi je ne dis pas non, car et cela va p-e te surprendre je suis d'accord avec eux et donc avec toi par rapport aux ingalits sociales actuelles, mais c'est malheureusement impossible car ds l'instant o ils passeront la premire loi en ce sens, les profits s'crouleront (bnfices) voir les entreprises dmnageront.

C'est pour a que je parle d'une remise  plat ; pour moi le seul moyen de parvenir  a serait de repartir du rang 0, et de changer la formule de rcurrence ... (si tu n'as pas compris a dis le moi car c'est le fondement de mon raisonnememnt xD)

Par contre, et c'est pourquoi je suis un libral au sens non galvaud du terme, je conois qu'on veuille respecter une certaine thique dans l'application de notre bon vieux capitalisme, un dsaccord de plus  :;): , ce qui revient  inclure une part de responsabilit dans chacun.
Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est utopique, mais cela doit rester une cible (comme le zro dfaut en programmation ...)

Ce degr d'thique, pour parler de l'actualit, pourrait par exemple se traduire par un moratoire voir une loi (il faut que j'y rflchisse) sur les parachutes dors.




> Je suis utopiste, j'en conviens, mais pour moi, les richesses, c'est nous (les salaris) qui les produisons. Et je ne vois aucune raison objective  ce que nous n'en profitions pas autant que nos patrons.


Je suis d'accord avec a. A part peut-tre sur le "autant", en fait a dpend.
Moi j'aurais dit, "que nous en profitions aussi".




> Ha ben si, tu m'en apprends une belle l. Ha ben l, celle-l je la garde pour mon prochain article. ^^


Il n'y a jamais eu de pire dmotivation que celle de savoir qu'on ne retirera rien si on fourni un travail meilleur que celui de son voisin. Par extension, cela reprsente un frein au fameux dpassement de soi ...

Ma copine termine sa thse de droit abordant pour la majeure partie les pays d'Europe de l'est anciennement sous joug communiste (certes Stalinien, mais bels et bien communistes) et j'ai pu valider ceci avec elle.




> Peut-tre que j'interprte mal tes propos, mais est-ce que tu veux dire que je condamne les gens qui gagnent beaucoup d'argent par jalousie?


J'ai pu apercevoir une chose en France. Beaucoup de personnes manifestent "pour le pouvoir d'achat" alors qu'en fait, elles manifestent parcequ'elles voient que d'autres personnes ont plus qu'elles.
Pas tout le temps ... Je n'ai pas mis tout le monde dans le mme sac.

Amicalement,
Seb

----------


## xavlours

> La lutte des classes n'existe pas (plus).


Au contraire,  mes yeux, la lutte des classes vient de rapparatre au grand jour dans les 3 programmes les plus intressants (pour moi PS, UDF UMP) :
- A gauche, on se concentre sur l'assistance aux faibles revenus (smic, tudiants, jeunes), les classes dfavorises
- Au centre on s'adresse  la classe moyenne qui vit assez bien, et se demande si les impts ne sont pas trop gaspills (ducation, dette, europe)
- A droite, on s'intresse aux dtenteurs de capitaux, c'est  dire aux classes suprieures. Plus de liberts pour les capitaux, plus de scurit (= moins de libert) pour les autres.

L'mergence d'un troisime parti correspond  l'apparition rcente d'une nouvelle classe suprieure. Le nombre de personnes (physiques ou morales) multimillionnaires a explos rcemment. En tout cas, c'est mon analyse.

Chassez le naturel, il revient au galop.

----------


## FloMo

> Au contraire,  mes yeux, la lutte des classes vient de rapparatre au grand jour dans les 3 programmes les plus intressants (pour moi PS, UDF UMP) :
> - A gauche, on se concentre sur l'assistance aux faibles revenus (smic, tudiants, jeunes), les classes dfavorises
> - Au centre on s'adresse  la classe moyenne qui vit assez bien, et se demande si les impts ne sont pas trop gaspills (ducation, dette, europe)
> - A droite, on s'intresse aux dtenteurs de capitaux, c'est  dire aux classes suprieures. Plus de liberts pour les capitaux, plus de scurit (= moins de libert) pour les autres.
> 
> L'mergence d'un troisime parti correspond  l'apparition rcente d'une nouvelle classe suprieure. Le nombre de personnes (physiques ou morales) multimillionnaires a explos rcemment. En tout cas, c'est mon analyse.
> 
> Chassez le naturel, il revient au galop.


Je pense qu'il y a surtout une tendance inverse :
- on donne aux "plus dfavoriss" pour ne plus les entendre en les mettant au niveau de la classe moyenne sans les aider  sortir de leur situation,
- on prend une partie du revenu de la classe moyenne avec l'excuse des dfavoriss pour qu'ils se donnent bonne conscience, en leur offrant en partie l'opportunit de moins travailler, voir de rejoindre la classe des plus dfavoriss,
- on demande aux dtenteurs de gros capitaux de donner leur argent pour favoriser l'explosion de la classe des "dfavoriss" (qui, gnralement, partent  l'tranger).

C'est comme a qu'on transforme la France en Tiers-Monde. On peut imager a ainsi : on donne de la drogue  des junkies pour les soigner, en prenant l'argent des gens en bonne sant pour la payer.


Il faut voir la vrit en face et arrter de se donner bonne conscience en diabolisant ceux qui veulent remettre la France sur pieds.
C'est facile : la grande mode est de croire qu'on est  contre-courant et qu'on veut le bien de tout le monde alors qu'on est tous face  un mur et que l'on ne veut pas se retrousser les manches. C'est tellement plus simple de se plaindre ! C'est tellement plus simple de baser son avenir sur la sueur du front des autres !

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

FloMo + 10000 !
Totalement et entirement d'accord avec toi...

----------


## GrandFather

> - on donne aux "plus dfavoriss" pour ne plus les entendre en les mettant au niveau de la classe moyenne sans les aider  sortir de leur situation,


Le RMI, a met au "niveau de la classe moyenne" !? Je savais que la classe moyenne tait une classe sociale aux limites floues, qui variaient selon l'orientation politique de celui qui la dfinit, mais l la limite basse l'est vraiment, basse...



> - on prend une partie du revenu de la classe moyenne avec l'excuse des dfavoriss pour qu'ils se donnent bonne conscience, en leur offrant en partie l'opportunit de moins travailler, voir de rejoindre la classe des plus dfavoriss,


Si j'ai bien compris, les 35 heures et le confort moral seraient "offerts" en change des impts pays par la classe moyenne, c'est cela ?  Et avant les 35 heures, du temps des "30 glorieuses", comment tait justifi l'impt alors ?



> - on demande aux dtenteurs de gros capitaux de donner leur argent pour favoriser l'explosion de la classe des "dfavoriss" (qui, gnralement, partent  l'tranger).


J'ai du mal  te suivre, ce sont les dfavoriss ou les dtenteurs de gros capitaux qui partent  l'tranger ?

----------


## FloMo

> Le RMI, a met au "niveau de la classe moyenne" !? Je savais que la classe moyenne tait une classe sociale aux limites floues, qui variaient selon l'orientation politique de celui qui la dfinit, mais l la limite basse l'est vraiment, basse...


Je prend en compte les faits :
- le nombre de personnes que je connais qui sont au RMI et qui ne s'en plaignent pas ( jouent sur Internet  longueur de journe, fument de l'herbe tout en dealant un peu histoire d'arrondir les fins de mois ),
- le nombre de personnes qui sont au chmage et prfrent y rester, non pas parce qu'elles n'ont pas envie de travailler, mais parce qu'elles y gagnent plus.




> Si j'ai bien compris, les 35 heures et le confort moral seraient "offerts" en change des impts pays par la classe moyenne, c'est cela ?  Et avant les 35 heures, du temps des "30 glorieuses", comment tait justifi l'impt alors ?


Les 35 heures, c'est pour donner une solution "vite faite" aux franais histoire qu'ils se la ferment.
Rsultat : a coute plus cher aux employeurs qui y rflchissent  deux fois avant d'embaucher quelqu'un ( sans parler des difficults  virer quelqu'un ), a n'apporte rien aux employs, il y a plus de chmage, moins de production,...




> J'ai du mal  te suivre, ce sont les dfavoriss ou les dtenteurs de gros capitaux qui partent  l'tranger ?


Les dtenteurs de capitaux qui en ont marre de se faire taxer.


Si on taxe moins le patronat, moins les dtenteurs de capitaux, moins ceux qui bossent et que l'on donne un peu moins  ceux qui ne bossent pas ( ou alors avec des justifications plus svres ) et qu'en plus on cr un contrat unique  dure indtermine avec plus de facilit pour y mettre fin aussi bien du ct de l'employeur que de l'employ :
- on pourra plus facilement trouver du boulot : les employeurs hsiteront moins du fait de la facilit de sparation de l'employ et du fait qu'ils sont moins taxs,
- c'est plus motivant pour les salaris : on n'a pas la hantise de perdre son boulot si on peut en trouver un facilement ; si le boulot dplait, on peut plus facilement en changer ; on gagne plus et on augmente facilement ( moins de taxes, heures supplmentaires non-taxes ),
- c'est plus productif pour les entreprises : employs motivs, moins taxs, souplesse pour l'embauche et le licenciement.

Le seul problme dans un tel systme est que ceux qui veulent profiter du systme ne le pourront pas.

----------


## bidou

> Si on taxe moins le patronat, moins les dtenteurs de capitaux, moins ceux qui bossent et que l'on donne un peu moins  ceux qui ne bossent pas ( ou alors avec des justifications plus svres ) et qu'en plus on cr un contrat unique  dure indtermine avec plus de facilit pour y mettre fin aussi bien du ct de l'employeur que de l'employ :
> - on pourra plus facilement trouver du boulot : les employeurs hsiteront moins du fait de la facilit de sparation de l'employ et du fait qu'ils sont moins taxs,
> - c'est plus motivant pour les salaris : on n'a pas la hantise de perdre son boulot si on peut en trouver un facilement ; si le boulot dplait, on peut plus facilement en changer ; on gagne plus et on augmente facilement ( moins de taxes, heures supplmentaires non-taxes ),
> - c'est plus productif pour les entreprises : employs motivs, moins taxs, souplesse pour l'embauche et le licenciement.
> 
> Le seul problme dans un tel systme est que ceux qui veulent profiter du systme ne le pourront pas.


Si ce truc la marchait, comment tu espliques que le proportion de gens vivant sous le seuil de pauvret dans les pays qui l'appliquent ne diminue pas ?

----------


## FloMo

> Si ce truc la marchait, comment tu espliques que le proportion de gens vivant sous le seuil de pauvret dans les pays qui l'appliquent ne diminue pas ?


Ces pays se dveloppent ( Grande-Bretagne par exemple ) contrairement  la France qui rgresse. Nous sommes dans un socit capitaliste, a s'assume.

----------


## Vow

Le contrat unique est pour moi une sacre btise puisque certains emplois ne demandent pas plus d'un an pour tre fait.
Pour aller plus loin : si cette "loi" passe, on verra surgir de nulle part des centaines de SS2I (dsol mais j'ai horreur de ceux-l) qui revendront leur "employs" (pour ne pas dire btail) bien plus cher que le salaire.
D'aprs moi, il faut penser aux consquences au lieu de penser qu' l'avantage seul de la scurit de l'emploi (au niveau employ). 
Si ce contrat unique facilite la sparation de l'employ, les employeurs pourraient en profiter... Ce qui n'arrange pas grand chose finalement. Dj rien qu'en voyant les gens qui ne vont pas plus loin que la priode d'essai parfois... Ou que cette priode d'essai est reconduite une seconde fois... Finalement ce contrat ne serait pas plus scurisant qu'un CDD. Mme pire, on ne saura pas prvoir l'avenir. Au moins avec un CDD, on sait quand a se termine et on peut devancer... 
Et d'aprs moi, trouver un boulot sera presque aussi difficile qu'actuellement. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on baisse des taxes que les employeurs pourront engager bien plus qu'avant.

Chuis pas sr qu'on m'ait bien suivi, il faut dire que je suis un peu claqu  ::aie::  

Pour conclure, je dirais qu'il faut arrter d'tre utopiste (comme "un" certain candidat) : ce n'est pas en voyant tout rose, en baissant les taxes, en amliorant la vie des gens, que a va tre la ralit. Elle va sortir o le fric utile pour mettre tout a en place ? De ses poches ?
Quoique "ce" candidat est peut-tre manipulateur simplement...

----------


## Vow

> Ces pays se dveloppent ( Grande-Bretagne par exemple ) contrairement  la France qui rgresse. Nous sommes dans un socit capitaliste, a s'assume.


Ah bon ? Il me semblait qu'en Ecosse a restait toujours au mme niveau... qui n'est pas trs haut malheureusement pour eux. En mme temps, je me trompe peut-tre....
En plus, chez eux, c'est l'ouverture aux employs trangers (pas mal de franais entre autre). Du coup il faut penser aux pauvres chmeurs qui attendent...

----------


## bidou

> Ces pays se dveloppent ( Grande-Bretagne par exemple ) contrairement  la France qui rgresse. Nous sommes dans un socit capitaliste, a s'assume.


Si une socit capitaliste  pour seul rsultat de laisser 1/5 me de sa population dans la misre et que ce que tu appelles "assumer" consiste  considrer cela comme une fatalit, alors je comprends mieux pourquoi le capitalisme est autant dcri.

----------


## FloMo

> Si une socit capitaliste  pour seul rsultat de laisser 1/5 me de sa population dans la misre et que ce que tu appelles "assumer" consiste  considrer cela comme une fatalit, alors je comprends mieux pourquoi le capitalisme est autant dcri.


C'est sr qu'en France, on est exemplaires avec notre volont de laisser 4/5 me de la populations dans une pseudo-misre/pseudo-richesse ! La bonne blague. En France, plutt que de ramener tout le monde vers le haut, on les met vers le bas. Super !




> Pour conclure, je dirais qu'il faut arrter d'tre utopiste (comme "un" certain candidat) : ce n'est pas en voyant tout rose, en baissant les taxes, en amliorant la vie des gens, que a va tre la ralit. Elle va sortir o le fric utile pour mettre tout a en place ? De ses poches ?
> Quoique "ce" candidat est peut-tre manipulateur simplement...


C'est sr que j'en connais une qui a toujours chang de sujet quand on lui demandait des explications  propos des fonds. Par contre, j'en connais un qui explique tout ce qu'il fait, mais que personne ne veut couter car tout le monde croit savoir ce qu'il dit. Il a d'ailleurs remis sur pied quelques entreprises grce  sa vision "utopiste" des choses ( notamment une entreprise soit disant perdue qui voulait licencier : cf "A vous de juger" sur France 2 ).

----------


## bidou

> C'est sr qu'en France, on est exemplaires avec notre volont de laisser 4/5 me de la populations dans une pseudo-misre/pseudo-richesse ! La bonne blague. En France, plutt que de ramener tout le monde vers le haut, on les met vers le bas. Super !


4/5 me de la populaton dans une pseudo misre.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::king::  

Et on fait la queue dans les magasins pour avoir une nourriture rationne pendant que tu y est...

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

A chacun son avis mais pour moi le probleme n'est pas de vivre en dessus du seuil de pauvrete mais d'en sortir. Il me semble que le couple capitalisme/volonte individuelle est une solution a ce probleme.

L.

----------


## sovitec

> Les 35 heures, c'est pour donner une solution "vite faite" aux franais histoire qu'ils se la ferment.


Les 35 heures taient une des principales promesses du PS aux lection de 1997. La mise en place a dbut en 1999. On a vu plus "vite fait" comme loi.




> Rsultat : a coute plus cher aux employeurs qui y rflchissent  deux fois avant d'embaucher quelqu'un ( sans parler des difficults  virer quelqu'un ), a n'apporte rien aux employs, il y a plus de chmage, moins de production,...


Quel est le lien entre les 35 heures et la "difficults  virer quelqu'un" ?




> Les dtenteurs de capitaux qui en ont marre de se faire taxer.


Quand un candidat dit qu'il veut remettre la valeur du travail en avant cela ne s'applique donc qu' ceux qui n'ont presque rien ? Ceux qui se contente de vivre de l'argent lgu par leurs anctres (division par 20 des droits de succession) ont le droit de vivre dans l'oisivet ?




> Si on taxe moins le patronat, moins les dtenteurs de capitaux, moins ceux qui bossent et que l'on donne un peu moins  ceux qui ne bossent pas ( ou alors avec des justifications plus svres ) et qu'en plus on cr un contrat unique  dure indtermine avec plus de facilit pour y mettre fin aussi bien du ct de l'employeur que de l'employ :
> - on pourra plus facilement trouver du boulot : les employeurs hsiteront moins du fait de la facilit de sparation de l'employ et du fait qu'ils sont moins taxs,
> - c'est plus motivant pour les salaris : on n'a pas la hantise de perdre son boulot si on peut en trouver un facilement ; si le boulot dplait, on peut plus facilement en changer ; on gagne plus et on augmente facilement ( moins de taxes, heures supplmentaires non-taxes ),
> - c'est plus productif pour les entreprises : employs motivs, moins taxs, souplesse pour l'embauche et le licenciement.
> 
> Le seul problme dans un tel systme est que ceux qui veulent profiter du systme ne le pourront pas.


Si les "faux chmeurs" ne pourront plus profit de ton systme, les "employeurs voyous" pourront s'en donner  coeur joie car il deviendrait vraiment trop facile de proposer des emplois sous-pays que les personnes serait forc d'accepter, le taux de chmage tant pour le moment beaucoup trop lev pour que les employs puissent partir comme a.

----------


## yann2

Coucou




> Je prend en compte les faits :
> - le nombre de personnes que je connais qui sont au RMI et qui ne s'en plaignent pas ( jouent sur Internet  longueur de journe, fument de l'herbe tout en dealant un peu histoire d'arrondir les fins de mois ),


Que se passera-t-il quand ces personnes voudront fonder une famille ? Que feront ces personnes si tu leur retires leurs aides ? Elles dealeront peut tre plus pour avoir du pognon. Peut tre mme que l'homme se transformera en mac et la femme en prostitu (ce ne sont que des suppositions) pour arrondir les fins de mois.

Comment on augmente la consommation ? En donnant 100   un entrepreneur ou en les donnant  des RMIstes ?

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je dis a. De toutes faons je n'aime ni la consommation ni la France (et pourtant j'y resterai  ::P:  )

bisous

----------


## zooro

> Comment on augmente la consommation ? En donnant 100   un entrepreneur ou en les donnant  des RMIstes ?


Une question : Tu les prends o les 100 euros ?




> Que se passera-t-il quand ces personnes voudront fonder une famille ? Que feront ces personnes si tu leur retires leurs aides ?


Et quid de mes souhaits  moi ? Comment je fais, moi, quand je veux quelque chose et que je n'ai pas les moyens ?




> Si les "faux chmeurs" ne pourront plus profit de ton systme, les "employeurs voyous" pourront s'en donner  coeur joie car il deviendrait vraiment trop facile de proposer des emplois sous-pays que les personnes serait forc d'accepter, le taux de chmage tant pour le moment beaucoup trop lev pour que les employs puissent partir comme a.


Ben je dois tre fou, alors. J'ai dmissionn 3 fois depuis janvier ! Et je n'ai jamais t au chmage ! Et je peux te dire que a m'a bien fait **** de devoir attendre 3 mois avant de partir la premire fois ! Alors c'est sr, tous les secteurs ne sont pas aussi dynamiques que le ntre. Mais quand j'ai commenc  bosser, l'info tait en crise, et j'ai mis... 15 jours pour trouver du boulot. Et encore, c'est parce que j'avais le choix entre plusieurs botes.

Concernant les "emplois sous-pays que les personnes seraient forces d'accepter" (faisons un peu travailler notre imagination), qu'est-ce qui empcherait ces personnes de chercher un meilleur poste en parallle ?




> les "employeurs voyous"


Je l'adore cette expression !  ::mouarf:: 
Ca me fait toujours penser  mon oncle qui est chauffagiste. Un jour, il avait deux apprentis, et,  l'occasion du djeuner, l'un lui fait :
"- dites, vous tes patron, non ?
- oui, si on veut.
- et pourtant, vous travaillez !!!"

Je trouve a assez dsolant.

----------


## bidou

> Je l'adore cette expression ! 
> Ca me fait toujours penser  mon oncle qui est chauffagiste. Un jour, il avait deux apprentis, et,  l'occasion du djeuner, l'un lui fait :
> "- dites, vous tes patron, non ?
> - oui, si on veut.
> - et pourtant, vous travaillez !!!"
> 
> Je trouve a assez dsolant.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la phrase "les patrons voyous"  ::koi::

----------


## zooro

> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la phrase "les patrons voyous"


Ca doit tre parce qu'il n'y en a pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kromartien

> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la phrase "les patrons voyous"


vraiment ? On pourrait citer la banalisation du fait que le patronat mprise le travail de ses employs, ce qui tend  faire accepter au gens cet tat de fait, comme nous l'a brillament dmontr l'apprenti.

Banalisation galement des hauts-salaires irralistes qui font passer les patrons pour des voyous alors qu'ils btissent leur fortune essentiellement sur le travail de leurs employs.

----------


## sovitec

> Ben je dois tre fou, alors. J'ai dmissionn 3 fois depuis janvier ! Et je n'ai jamais t au chmage ! Et je peux te dire que a m'a bien fait **** de devoir attendre 3 mois avant de partir la premire fois ! Alors c'est sr, tous les secteurs ne sont pas aussi dynamiques que le ntre. Mais quand j'ai commenc  bosser, l'info tait en crise, et j'ai mis... 15 jours pour trouver du boulot. Et encore, c'est parce que j'avais le choix entre plusieurs botes.
> 
> Concernant les "emplois sous-pays que les personnes seraient forces d'accepter" (faisons un peu travailler notre imagination), qu'est-ce qui empcherait ces personnes de chercher un meilleur poste en parallle ?


J'ai failli rajouter "sauf dans les domaines ou il existe une certaine pnurie d'employs, comme l'informatique". J'ai renonc, pensant que tout le monde comprendrait, mais visiblement il y en a qui ne voient le problme qu' travers leur exprience personnelle.

----------


## zooro

> vraiment ? On pourrait citer la banalisation du fait que le patronat mprise le travail de ses employs, ce qui tend  faire accepter au gens cet tat de fait, comme nous l'a brillament dmontr l'apprenti.
> 
> Banalisation galement des hauts-salaires irralistes qui font passer les patrons pour des voyous alors qu'ils btissent leur fortune essentiellement sur le travail de leurs employs.


Ca me rappelle un peu "nos" joueurs de foot... haut salaires, comptence restant  dmontrer, btissant leur fortune sur l'argent des pauvres (y a plus de RMIstes qui assistent aux matches que de PDG ou de riches hritiers)...  ::aie::  
Je sens que je vais me faire lyncher pour avoir os parler de foot sans porter les joueurs aux nues.




> J'ai failli rajouter "sauf dans les domaines ou il existe une certaine pnurie d'employs, comme l'informatique". J'ai renonc, pensant que tout le monde comprendrait, mais visiblement il y en a qui ne voient le problme qu' travers leur exprience personnelle.


Mon frre est infirmier, il a eu le choix entre 4 postes. Ma soeur est avocate, paye 1500 euros nets mensuels, bossant le week-end. Mes cousins sont apprentis en benisterie et en plomberie, ils n'ont aucun problme de chmage.
En fait, je ne connais personne ayant eu du mal (vraiment du mal, je veux dire)  trouver du boulot.
Ah si, une personne en fait, qui a galr deux ans. Il cherchait un poste dans l'informatique,  moins de 15 minutes  pieds de chez lui, et pay plus de 2500 euros nets pour un dbutant... (il a eu du mal  trouver, mais je considre qu'il l'a bien cherch)

Moi j'ai trouv un poste en priode creuse, en quelques jours. Mais bon, j'ai accept de dmnager  500km. Et j'ai accept un salaire plus faible que celui que j'imaginais, en attendant de trouver mieux.

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de problme, que tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil. Juste que tout ne me parat pas si noir que tu sembles le dire.

----------


## bidou

> vraiment ? On pourrait citer la banalisation du fait que le patronat mprise le travail de ses employs, ce qui tend  faire accepter au gens cet tat de fait, comme nous l'a brillament dmontr l'apprenti.
> 
> Banalisation galement des hauts-salaires irralistes qui font passer les patrons pour des voyous alors qu'ils btissent leur fortune essentiellement sur le travail de leurs employs.


Ma foi, c'est somme toute une banalisation normale. Aprs tout dans cette campagne, qu'a eut on d'autres que patrons voyous, RMIstes nabab et chomeurs fainants sur fond de politicien "tous pourris"   ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

> 4/5 me de la populaton dans une pseudo misre.    
> 
> Et on fait la queue dans les magasins pour avoir une nourriture rationne pendant que tu y *est*...


Si tu lis bien la phrase, tu comprendras que je parlais de la volont de la gauche, qui tend  amener tout le monde vers le bas.

----------


## bidou

> Si tu lis bien la phrase, tu comprendras que je parlais de la volont de la gauche, qui tend  amener tout le monde vers le bas.


Comme je n'ai pas vu non plus la volont de la droite d'emmener tout le monde vers le haut, ca explique pourquoi ca ne bouge pas beaucoup  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sovitec

> Mon frre est infirmier, il a eu le choix entre 4 postes. Ma soeur est avocate, paye 1500 euros nets mensuels, bossant le week-end. Mes cousins sont apprentis en benisterie et en plomberie, ils n'ont aucun problme de chmage.
> En fait, je ne connais personne ayant eu du mal (vraiment du mal, je veux dire)  trouver du boulot.
> Ah si, une personne en fait, qui a galr deux ans. Il cherchait un poste dans l'informatique,  moins de 15 minutes  pieds de chez lui, et pay plus de 2500 euros nets pour un dbutant... (il a eu du mal  trouver, mais je considre qu'il l'a bien cherch)
> 
> Moi j'ai trouv un poste en priode creuse, en quelques jours. Mais bon, j'ai accept de dmnager  500km. Et j'ai accept un salaire plus faible que celui que j'imaginais, en attendant de trouver mieux.
> 
> Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de problme, que tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil. Juste que tout ne me parat pas si noir que tu sembles le dire.


Oui mais tu ne me cites que des personnes jeunes, blanches et avec une bonne formation. Et, entre nous, 1500 pour une avocate me parat vraiment peu vu les honoraires des cabinets d'avocats, ta soeur devrais chercher ailleurs  ::aie::  

A lundi, et sans rancune

----------


## FloMo

> Comme je n'ai pas vu non plus la volont de la droite d'emmener tout le monde vers le haut, ca explique pourquoi ca ne bouge pas beaucoup


???

Je vais pas me rpter. Je crois que la politique est vraiment le plus trollesque des sujets.




> Oui mais tu ne me cites que des personnes jeunes, blanches et avec une bonne formation. Et, entre nous, 1500 pour une avocate me parat vraiment peu vu les honoraires des cabinets d'avocats, ta soeur devrais chercher ailleurs  
> 
> A lundi, et sans rancune


Je bosse dans une bote ou il y a plusieurs personnes de couleur, qui sont franais et heureux de l'tre maintenant, qui touche un bon salaire et qui sont l depuis longtemps. Ils sont dveloppeurs Unix/Linux et certains sont chefs.

Un jeune sans-papier ( il faisait ses tudes et sa carte de sjour arrivait  expiration ) a failli tre renvoy vers son pays car l'ANPE n'a pas fait son boulot. L'entreprise est intervenue et je crois mme qu'elle a contribu  certains frais.

La discrimination en entreprise, c'est une excuse bidon au plus haut point. Il y a ce que l'on dit et ce qui se passe vraiment.

----------


## xavlours

20h00, les bureaux de votes sont ferms.

Et hop, 10 de moins !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pouic

Ouais... Alors, Sarko ou Sego ?

----------


## chaval

un sondage n'existe pas deja pour ca ?

----------


## haltabush

> La discrimination en entreprise, c'est une excuse bidon au plus haut point. Il y a ce que l'on dit et ce qui se passe vraiment.


Heu... Dans _TON_ entreprise, peut-tre, et tant mieux. Pourtant, c'est loin d'tre le cas partout; une tude peu rassurante est parue rcemment l dessus d'ailleurs. Je ne me rappelle plus exactement les termes ni les rsultats, mais en gros ca voulait dire que les CV avec des noms 'trangers' avait 20% de chances de moins d'accder  un poste, pour des comptences gales.

----------


## Vow

> Heu... Dans _TON_ entreprise, peut-tre, et tant mieux. Pourtant, c'est loin d'tre le cas partout; une tude peu rassurante est parue rcemment l dessus d'ailleurs. Je ne me rappelle plus exactement les termes ni les rsultats, mais en gros ca voulait dire que les CV avec des noms 'trangers' avait 20% de chances de moins d'accder  un poste, pour des comptences gales.


Franchement, ce genre d'tude, j'y crois qu' moiti. Peut-tre que parfois a compte, mais il n'y a vraiment pas que a.
Je vois par exemple mon pouse : son nom de jeune fille avait une consonnance trangre et, en prenant mon nom (bien franais), a n'a pas amlior sa recherche d'emploi (mme j'ai eu l'impression du contraire). Je tiens  noter aussi que son prnom est franais galement.

----------


## sovitec

> La discrimination en entreprise, c'est une excuse bidon au plus haut point. Il y a ce que l'on dit et ce qui se passe vraiment.


Et qu'est ce qui se passe vraiment ?

----------


## _solo

> Et qu'est ce qui se passe vraiment ?


Il se passe que si ton nom de famille ne sonne pas comme jean-francois dupond tu passe en desous de la pile d'en dessous et si et seulement si on n'as pas le choix on regarderas ton CV ; mais faut vraiment qu'il y est un truc que les ' autres ' n'ont pas ... et ca s'est passee comme ca dans la plupart des boites ou je suis passe  ::evilred:: 



> Je vais pas me rpter. Je crois que la politique est vraiment le plus trollesque des sujets.


yep, +((10^10)^10)^10  ::lol::

----------


## souviron34

> Il se passe que si ton nom de famille ne sonne pas comme jean-francois dupond tu passe en desous de la pile d'en dessous et si et seulement si on n'as pas le choix on regarderas ton CV ; mais faut vraiment qu'il y est un truc que les ' autres ' n'ont pas ... et ca s'est passee comme ca dans la plupart des boites ou je suis passe 
> yep, +((10^10)^10)^10


c'est pas plus vrai que si t'as plus de 35 ans on mets aussi ton CV en dessous de la pile..

----------


## _solo

> c'est pas plus vrai que si t'as plus de 35 ans on mets aussi ton CV en dessous de la pile..


tout depend la du poste que tu brigue , si c'est pour un poste de cadre on prefere ceux de 35 que 25 .
Apres on peut aller loin comme ca , a l'epoque ou je travaillait pas encore dans l'informatique , j'etait chef de quai pour une societe de transport , si t'avait pas de gosse ou pas de famille t'etait plus ou moins mal vu par la direction , car pour eux pas de famille = pas de motivation et instabilite.

----------


## Vow

*_solo*, dsol de ne pas tre de ton avis... Pour moi c'est un peu la facilit de dire a. Je dis a en connaissance de cause, ayant un nom franais, un CV correct et ayant eu des difficults pour trouver chaque emploi que j'ai eu.


En tout cas, je remarque que d'aprs ce sondage, Francois Bayrou est en tte...

----------


## _solo

> Pour moi c'est un peu la facilit de dire a. Je dis a en connaissance de cause, ayant un nom franais, un CV correct et ayant eu des difficults pour trouver chaque emploi que j'ai eu.


Moi je dit uniquement d'apres les experiences personnels et les societes ou je suis passe bien sure ils ne sont pas comme ca partout ( et heureusement ), meme si ce que j'ai ecrit tend penser que je generalise .
Mais sinon encore une fois cela depend du milieu dans lequel on travail et aussi son niveau d'etude , j'ai d'ailleurs remarquer que les inges avait plus de mal a trouver un travail qu'un bac+2 , et des technos qu'on utilise ( pour rester dans l'info ).

----------


## kromartien

> yep, +((10^10)^10)^10  = 10^(10^3)=beaucoup. L a envoie le score vers les toiles. Pourqoi ne pas faire des ^2 au lieu des +1 ? On atteint vite ds chiffres astronomiques

----------


## zooro

> Mais sinon encore une fois cela depend du milieu dans lequel on travail et aussi son niveau d'etude , j'ai d'ailleurs remarquer que les inges avait plus de mal a trouver un travail qu'un bac+2


Moi j'ai remarqu l'inverse (enfin, a doit tre parce que les botes dans lesquelles j'ai boss n'embauchaient que des bac+5 ou +)  :;): 
Et dans mon ancienne bote, sur 15 personnes, il y avait 10 trangers dont seuls 3 avaient faits leurs tudes en France.

Cependant, je suis d'accord avec toi: a dpend beaucoup du domaine et du niveau de qualification.
Et je pense aussi que c'est plus facile de trouver du boulot quand tu es bon et que tu prsentes bien, que quand tu es juste moyen et habill en survt'. Et ce quels que soit l'origine et le pays o tu cherches du boulot.



> Mieux vaut tre beau, riche et intelligent, plutt que moche, pauvre et idiot.

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas suivi toute la discution, mais je vois que a parle de discriminations  l'embauche. Lors de recherches rcentes, j'tais tomb sur ce papier: Baromtre Adia - Observatoire des discriminations - Novembre 2006

Quelques chiffres cls:



> Lge est la premire forme de discrimination. Un candidat de 48-50 ans reoit en effet 3 fois moins de rponses positives que notre candidat de rfrence g de 28-30 ans.





> Un candidat au patronyme maghrbin (sans photo) reoit lui aussi 3 fois moins de rponses quun candidat au nom et prnom  franais de souche .





> Un candidat en situation de handicap (reconnu Cotorep) a 2 fois moins de chances de dcrocher un entretien dembauche.





> Une femme de 32 ans marie et ayant 3 enfants, et un candidat au visage loign des canons de la beaut ont respectivement 37 et 29 % de chances en moins dtre convoqus  un entretien dembauche.


Ensuite, j'avais essay d'approfondir mes recherches en cherchant du ct d'une "discrimination positive inter-classe". J'entend par l le fait que dans le cercle d'une mm classe sociale, il s'opre une sorte de copinage. Par exemple, je veux bien que l'on m'explique objectivement pourquoi Arnaud Lagardre se retrouve  la tte d'une des plus grande entreprise franaise.

Ce qui me fais penser, bien que je m'loigne un peu du sujet, que je me suis pris  clater de rire en lisant le programme de l'UMP l'autre jour, dans lequel on pouvait lire quelque chose du style: "un monde du travail bas sur le mrite" (en effet, dans ledit programme il est prvu, entre-autres, la rmunration des fonctionnaires et les attributions de bourses d'tudes en fonction du mrite), alors que la succession pose,  la base, la question du mrite (est-ce qu'untel a du mrite parce que son pre est riche?).

edit: oui parce que j'ai ommis de le dire, mais l'ump prvoit d'abolir (ou du moins allger tellement que cela reviendrait au mme) les droits de successions.

----------


## zooro

> edit: oui parce que j'ai ommis de le dire, mais l'ump prvoit d'abolir (ou du moins allger tellement que cela reviendrait au mme) les droits de successions.


Ben comme a tu n'auras pas  payer de droits de succession. Tant mieux.

Ma mre n'a rien touch quand ses parents sont dcds. Tout a du tre vendu et vers au fisc. Tu trouves a normal, toi ?




> bourses d'tudes en fonction du mrite


Et a aussi, je le trouve normal.
Quand j'tais  la fac, je n'avais pas droit  une bourse. Mais il s'en fallait de peu (curieux quand mme, avec 3 frres et un seul salaire chez mes parents, mais bon). Et bien, j'tais lgrement dgot en voyant certains de mes collgues (boursiers, eux, et pas du premier chelon) glander en ville et scher les cours (et c'tait plus la norme que l'exception). J'ai trouv a difficile  avaler.

----------


## r0d

> Quand le sage dsigne la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt.


j'abandonne...  ::cry::

----------


## zooro

> j'abandonne...


Yes !  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Ben comme a tu n'auras pas  payer de droits de succession. Tant mieux.
> 
> Ma mre n'a rien touch quand ses parents sont dcds. Tout a du tre vendu et vers au fisc. Tu trouves a normal, toi ?


Dans la logique du mrite oui c'est normal. 





> Et a aussi, je le trouve normal.
> Quand j'tais  la fac, je n'avais pas droit  une bourse. Mais il s'en fallait de peu (curieux quand mme, avec 3 frres et un seul salaire chez mes parents, mais bon). Et bien, j'tais lgrement dgot en voyant certains de mes collgues (boursiers, eux, et pas du premier chelon) glander en ville et scher les cours (et c'tait plus la norme que l'exception). J'ai trouv a difficile  avaler.


ah, pourtant les boursiers d'echelon 1 et 2 ont un meilleur taux de russite aux examens que les non boursiers, c'est surement que les non boursiers glandent encore plus  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Dans la logique du mrite oui c'est normal.


Ben non. Tu paies des impts sur l'argent que tu gagnes. Ensuite, tu en payes sur les intrts qu'il gnre. Puis, tes enfants doivent encore en payer pour le rcuprer quand tu dcdes. 
Le mrite n'a rien  voir l-dedans.

Pour en revenir  ce que disait r0d:



> la succession pose,  la base, la question du mrite (est-ce qu'untel a du mrite parce que son pre est riche?)


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu cherches  opposer succession et mrite ? Les deux notions sont indpendantes. Personne n'a jamais dit que quelqu'un avait du mrite parce que sa famille tait riche.
Tu parles de Lagardre fils, en te demandant pourquoi il est  la tte d'une des plus grandes entreprises franaises. Sachant qu'il a une matrise d'conomie applique et un DEA de Politique gnrale des organisations, et qu'il y a dj travaill, pourquoi n'y serait-il pas ? Ca ne me choque pas.
Y en a bien qui, avec une matrise d'histoire contemporaine et une exprience de facteur s'imaginent pouvoir diriger un pays...

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme de la succession, c'est que a fausse compltement l'galit des chances.
Soit tu as beaucoup de chance  la naissance, soit tu n'en as pas.

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles mon pre parle assez souvent en ce moment de supprimer compltement les droits de succession _et la succession avec_.

----------


## bidou

> Ben non. Tu paies des impts sur l'argent que tu gagnes. Ensuite, tu en payes sur les intrts qu'il gnre. Puis, tes enfants doivent encore en payer pour le rcuprer quand tu dcdes. 
> Le mrite n'a rien  voir l-dedans.


En toute rigueur, le mrite, c'est russir par son seul mrite, pas grace au mrite de ses parents. Pour que le mrite puisse sparer les gens, il faut a minima qu'on puisse garantir autant que faire se peut l'quit du point de dpart, donc dans ce sens la succession ne devrait pas exister. L'exemple que tu prends aprs est probant, il y a probablement des milliers de personnes dans le monde ayant les mmes diplomes que le fils lagardre, combien ont une place quivalente  la sienne ?
N'y aurait il eu personne qui aurait plus mrit cette place ?
L'aurait il eu si son pre avait t tourneur fraiseur ?

----------


## zooro

> Le problme de la succession, c'est que a fausse compltement l'galit des chances.
> Soit tu as beaucoup de chance  la naissance, soit tu n'en as pas.
> 
> C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles mon pre parle assez souvent en ce moment de supprimer compltement les droits de succession _et la succession avec_.


Il y aura toujours des gens plus riches que d'autres; des gens plus intelligents que d'autres (pas forcment les mmes, d'ailleurs); des gens plus beaux que d'autres (pas forcment les mmes, non plus).
Les communistes avaient essay de mettre tout le monde au mme niveau dans plusieurs pays... On peut voir ce que a a donn.

Par contre, qu'est-ce qui t'empche de gagner de l'argent et des biens (maison entre autres) pendant ta vie et de les transmettre  tes enfants ? Rien. Sauf s'ils doivent se sparer de tout a pour payer les droits de succession.
Alors, c'est vrai que les "riches" peuvent payer les droits plus facilement, et que rduire ou supprimer ces droits ne changerait pas grand chose pour eux. Est-ce une raison pour pnaliser tous ceux qui sont moins riches et qui doivent payer des droits exorbitants par rapport  ce dont ils hritent ?



> # *De la rvolution franaise  la loi du 25 fvrier 1901*, les droits furent fixs  un taux strictement proportionnel : un taux unique modeste (*1 % en ligne directe*, c'est--dire entre parents et enfants) s'appliquait  toutes les transmissions, quel que soit leur montant. Aprs dix ans de manuvres dilatoires (filibustering) le taux est devenu progressif. D'abord port  2,5 %, il est pass avec un taux suprieur atteignant 40 % en ligne directe ds 1920.
> # Aprs la Seconde Guerre mondiale, une exonration est place sur l'immobilier nouvellement construit. Elle est abroge au dbut des annes 1970. Le paiement en titre sur l'or a permis une petite rduction. En 1956 est introduit le principe d'un abattement forfaitaire. La loi de 1959 rduisit le taux suprieur  15 % en ligne directe et cra des abattements supplmentaires pour les conjoints et les enfants. *En 1983 le taux est remont  40 %*.






> En toute rigueur, le mrite, c'est russir par son seul mrite, pas grace au mrite de ses parents. Pour que le mrite puisse sparer les gens, il faut a minima qu'on puisse garantir autant que faire se peut l'quit du point de dpart, donc dans ce sens la succession ne devrait pas exister. L'exemple que tu prends aprs est probant, il y a probablement des milliers de personnes dans le monde ayant les mmes diplomes que le fils lagardre, combien ont une place quivalente  la sienne ?
> N'y aurait il eu personne qui aurait plus mrit cette place ?
> L'aurait il eu si son pre avait t tourneur fraiseur ?


Certes. Mais le mrite transparat quand mme : s'il est incapable de grer la bote, elle coulera. Il sera ruin.
Donc si la bote se porte bien, c'est qu'il s'en sort plutt bien (au pire, il a au moins su bien s'entourer, ce qui est aussi une qualit indispensable  un dirigeant).

----------


## Pouic

> En toute rigueur, le mrite, c'est russir par son seul mrite, pas grace au mrite de ses parents. Pour que le mrite puisse sparer les gens, il faut a minima qu'on puisse garantir autant que faire se peut l'quit du point de dpart, donc dans ce sens la succession ne devrait pas exister. L'exemple que tu prends aprs est probant, il y a probablement des milliers de personnes dans le monde ayant les mmes diplomes que le fils lagardre, combien ont une place quivalente  la sienne ?
> N'y aurait il eu personne qui aurait plus mrit cette place ?
> L'aurait il eu si son pre avait t tourneur fraiseur ?


Non, mais quand mme... Franchement, si ton pre s'est cass le c*l en travaillant pour amasser un peu (parfois beaucoup) d'argent, c'est souvent en pensant  sa famille. Peut-tre aussi par amour de l'argent. Je trouve a choquant de vouloir priver les enfants de leur succession. Je dois tre vraiment con de penser que oui, il y en a qui ont la chance de natre avec une cuillre en argent dans la bouche. Et non, a ne me drange pas. Si moi je me mets  gagner plein de fric parce que j'ai l'opportunit/une ide gniale/autre... alors oui, j'aimerai que tout cet argent soit distribu sans restriction  mes enfants.

Je ressens comme de vieux relents de jalousie dans ce genre de remarque. Je ne vois pas le problme d'aimer l'argent, et de vouloir en faire profiter sa famille. Alors ouais, parfois y a des ingalits  ce niveau. Mais en mme temps, est-ce que de sucrer le fric de certains a va en donner aux autres ?

----------


## sovitec

> Il y aura toujours des gens plus riches que d'autres; des gens plus intelligents que d'autres (pas forcment les mmes, d'ailleurs); des gens plus beaux que d'autres (pas forcment les mmes, non plus).
> Les communistes avaient essay de mettre tout le monde au mme niveau dans plusieurs pays... On peut voir ce que a a donn.


Je pense que la critique porte surtout sur le double discours qui d'un cot stigmatise "ceux qui vivent des aides sociales" qu'il faut remettre au travail, et qui donne de l'autre le droit  l'oisivet si on a eu plus de chance que les autres  la naissance.




> Par contre, qu'est-ce qui t'empche de gagner de l'argent et des biens (maison entre autres) pendant ta vie et de les transmettre  tes enfants ? Rien. Sauf s'ils doivent se sparer de tout a pour payer les droits de succession.
> Alors, c'est vrai que les "riches" peuvent payer les droits plus facilement, et que rduire ou supprimer ces droits ne changerait pas grand chose pour eux. Est-ce une raison pour pnaliser tous ceux qui sont moins riches et qui doivent payer des droits exorbitants par rapport  ce dont ils hritent ?


Il y a d'autres solutions, Bayrou par exemple proposait une franchise de 300 000  sur les successions.

----------


## bidou

> Non, mais quand mme... Franchement, si ton pre s'est cass le c*l en travaillant pour amasser un peu (parfois beaucoup) d'argent, c'est souvent en pensant  sa famille. Peut-tre aussi par amour de l'argent. Je trouve a choquant de vouloir priver les enfants de leur succession. Je dois tre vraiment con de penser que oui, il y en a qui ont la chance de natre avec une cuillre en argent dans la bouche. Et non, a ne me drange pas. Si moi je me mets  gagner plein de fric parce que j'ai l'opportunit/une ide gniale/autre... alors oui, j'aimerai que tout cet argent soit distribu sans restriction  mes enfants.
> 
> Je ressens comme de vieux relents de jalousie dans ce genre de remarque. Je ne vois pas le problme d'aimer l'argent, et de vouloir en faire profiter sa famille. Alors ouais, parfois y a des ingalits  ce niveau. Mais en mme temps, est-ce que de sucrer le fric de certains a va en donner aux autres ?


Quel rapport avec ce que je viens de dire. Je n'ai jamais dis que j'tais pour la suppression des successions ni pour un systme bas sur un hypothtique mrite. J'ai juste fait remarquer que dans un systme centr sur le mrite personnel, la succession n'a pas de raison d'exister puisqu'elle est  l'oppos de la notion de mrite.

----------


## Pouic

> Quel rapport avec ce que je viens de dire. Je n'ai jamais dis que j'tais pour la suppression des successions ni pour un systme bas sur un hypothtique mrite. J'ai juste fait remarquer que dans un systme centr sur le mrite personnel, la succession n'a pas de raison d'exister puisqu'elle est  l'oppos de la notion de mrite.


Le mrite, c'est celui qui a bati la fortune qui l'a. Et si les successeurs ne sont pas dous, tout sera dilapid/perdu. Et retour  la case dpart.

----------


## kromartien

[TROLL]De toutes les faons, garantir des paiements de droits de succession "lights", il est certain que a profitera plus aux nantis qu' ceux qui bossent comme des rats toute leur vie sans jamais pouvoir mettre de ct.[/TROLL]

----------


## zooro

> le droit  l'oisivet si on a eu plus de chance que les autres  la naissance.


Ca ne cote rien  la collectivit, contrairement  "ceux qui vivent des aides sociales". En fait, a rapporterait mme de l'argent  l'Etat, via les divers impts.  ::aie::  




> [TROLL]De toutes les faons, garantir des paiements de droits de succession "lights", il est certain que a profitera plus aux nantis qu' ceux qui bossent comme des rats toute leur vie sans jamais pouvoir mettre de ct.[/TROLL]


Grer son argent, a s'apprend.

----------


## bidou

> Le mrite, c'est celui qui a bati la fortune qui l'a. Et si les successeurs ne sont pas dous, tout sera dilapid/perdu. Et retour  la case dpart.


Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait tre dou pour vivre des intrts d'un capital. Sauf  penser que trouver un banquier relve du don.
C'est stupfiant de voir que ceux qui pronent la mritocratie craignent autant l'galit des chances... ::aie::

----------


## Pouic

> Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait tre dou pour vivre des intrts d'un capital. Sauf  penser que trouver un banquier relve du don.
> C'est stupfiant de voir que ceux qui pronent la mritocratie craignent autant l'galit des chances...


Je vois pas o est la crainte de l'galit des chances ? Tout le monde peut saisir sa chance (s'il l'a) de se faire une place un peu plus dore que les autres. Pour moi, l'galit des chances est l. Aprs, c'est ptet une affaire d'optimisme. On peut se dire que de toute faon, le monde est pourri, et qu'on n'a aucune chance de gagner plus d'argent, et que pour la peine il faut en retirer aux autres. Ou alors, on peut se dire qu'on peut se sortir les doigts du c*l _si l'opportunit se prsente_, et faire ce qu'il faut. 

Je dois tre trop cynique. Je pense que tout le monde *peut* russir, mais que les opportunits ne se prsentent pas 1000 fois dans la vie. C'est tout. Et du coup, je vois pas pourquoi on pnaliserai ceux qui ont su saisir ladite chance. Si des gens arrivent  vivre des intrts d'un capital, je vois pas en quoi a m'empche de me lever heureux pour aller au boulot (avec une paye de chercheur, tu parles que je roule sur l'or). Et surtout, je vois pas en quoi le fait de leur retirer du fric me rendra plus heureux...

----------


## bidou

> Je vois pas o est la crainte de l'galit des chances ? Tout le monde peut saisir sa chance* (s'il l'a)*





> . Ou alors, on peut se dire qu'on peut se sortir les doigts du c*l *_si l'opportunit se prsente_,* et faire ce qu'il faut.


Tu vois bien que toi mme tu ne crois pas au mrite,  chaque fois tu prcise bien que la "chance" ne se prsentera pas forcment. Et donc, il faut bien penser  ceux qui ne l'auront pas (malades, handicaps, personnes plus fragiles) et admettre que la socit va bien devoir prendre  ceux qui ont pour aider ceux qui n'ont pas, ou alors rejeter ll'ide de la socit pour en revenir  l'individualisme absolu.

----------


## Pouic

> Tu vois bien que toi mme tu ne crois pas au mrite,  chaque fois tu prcise bien que la "chance" ne se prsentera pas forcment. Et donc, il faut bien penser  ceux qui ne l'auront pas (malades, handicaps, personnes plus fragiles) et admettre que la socit va bien devoir prendre  ceux qui ont pour aider ceux qui n'ont pas, ou alors rejeter ll'ide de la socit pour en revenir  l'individualisme absolu.


Mouais. Tu sais, si personnellement je n'ai pas "la chance", ben tant pis. Et si je l'ai, tant mieux. Le mrite, ce sera de la saisir. C'est pas pour autant que j'ai envie de clouer au pilori ces salauds de riches. Parce que je peux trs bien le devenir un jour, et que j'aurai les boules qu'on me prenne du fric. Et ce que je pense s'applique autant  moi qu'aux autres dans ma vision des choses.

----------


## yann2

Salut

Est ce que je vais faire chier avec mon p****n de discours sur le cloisonement social ? Je l'ai dj dit, je me rpte en ce moment, notre devise nationale est "libert, galit, fraternit".




> Ma France, cest celle de tous les Franais sans exception. Cest la France de Saint-Louis et celle de Carnot, celle des croisades et de Valmy. Celle de Pascal et de Voltaire. Celles des cathdrales et de lEncyclopdie. Celle dHenri IV et de lEdit de Nantes. Celle des droits de lhomme et de la libert de conscience.
> Ma France, cest celle des Franais qui votent pour les extrmes non parce quils croient  leurs ides mais parce quils dsesprent de se faire entendre. Je veux leur tendre la main.
> Ma France, cest celle des travailleurs qui ont cru  la gauche de Jaurs et de Blum et qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans la gauche immobile qui ne respecte plus le travail. Je veux leur tendre la main.
> Ma France, cest celle de tous ceux qui ne croient plus  la politique parce quelle leur a si souvent menti. Je veux leur dire : aidez-moi  rompre avec la politique qui vous a du pour renouer avec lesprance.
> Ma France, cest celle de tous ces Franais qui ne savent pas trs bien au fond sils sont de droite, de gauche ou du centre parce quils sont avant tout de bonne volont. Je veux leur dire par-del les engagements partisans que jai besoin deux pour que tout devienne possible.


Et dire que je reproche  Sgo de ratisser un peu large  ::roll::  
Pfffff Sarko qui cite Jaurs  ::roll::  Je suis dprim.




> Monde de merde


Vous ne voyez pas de diffrences entre Sarko et Jaurs ? Plus d'infos sur Jaurs

----------


## souviron34

> [TROLL]De toutes les faons, garantir des paiements de droits de succession "lights", il est certain que a profitera plus aux nantis qu' ceux qui bossent comme des rats toute leur vie sans jamais pouvoir mettre de ct.[/TROLL]


ah ouais ?? 

Ben va en parler  tous les gens qui vendent les maisons de leur enfance parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de la garder car trop de droits... 

Je peux te dire, la mienne je l'ai achete comme a. Cash et pour une bouche de pain, parce que ils taient 3 frres et soeurs, et c'tait des pauvres, et on leur demandait 50% parce que leur "mre" qui les avait elevs et aims pendant 40 ans n'tait pas leur vraie mre et ,  l'poque, ne les avaient pas adopts. Et j'ai achet une belle baraque de 110 m2 dans un petit hameau au bord d'une rivire  30 kms de la mer pour... 20 000 euros..

La baisse des droits de succession profitera D'ABORD aux pauvres.

Ensuite, comme dit plus haut, a ne vous touche peut-tre pas actuellement parce que vous tes jeunes et pas confronts au problme, mais demandez  vos parents  si ils n'auraient pas envie de vous transmettre quelque chose . C'est la grosse diffrence avec l'Amrique du Nord, o c'est le contraire. L-bas (pas partout, mais en gros), la culture est : "ben nous on a levs nos enfants, et on profite de notre libert et retraite". Et les agriculteurs des parairies, par exemple, ils vendent leur ferme, s'achte un "Wanabago", et partent en vacances prolonges, vont claquer leur argent  Vegas ou en Floride.   

Et enfin je rejoins quelqu'un qui a mentionn la jalousie... Sur ce sujet des successions, il y a normment de jalousie. Et ce n'est pas en prenant dans la poche de la fille de Picasso ou du petit-fils Lagardre qu'on amliorera le niveau de vie de Mr ou Mme Tartempion.

Mais encore une fois, juste pour le fun (et quelles que soient les opinions politiques) demandez  vos parents ce qu'ils aimeraient qu'il se passe pour les biens qu'ils ont  .. Je vous le dis avec d'autant plus de certitude que mes parents taient communistes, et a ne les a pas empchs de vouloir nous laisser quelque chose.. Comme quoi...

----------


## bidou

ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que ca tourne toujours rapidement  la psychologie de caf des sports. Donc bien sur, on est forcment jaloux si on pense que les successions n'encourage pas le mrite. Jaloux de quoi, on se le demande. Surement que dans votre esprit, je suis pauvre, ou mes parents le sont et donc comme je ne vais rien avoir, je veux que personne n'ait rien. D'ailleurs je ne paye surement pas d'impts non plus, puisque je suis partisan d'une certaine rpartition sociale  ::roll::  
C'est finalement aussi logique que si je disais que tous ceux qui dfendent les successions sont des fainants puisqu'ils refusent d'y arriver par leur seuls travail.

Bref on est dans la vrai vision politique avec une population en deux catgories, ceux qui pensent comme soi, et ceux qui sont mus par de noires rancoeurs, jaloux, envieux...

Je n'ose mme pas imaginer dans quelles catgories je vais tre class quand je vais dire que pour ma part, je paye bien volontiers mes impots et mes cotisations sociales pour conserver une socit solidaire quand bien mme cela devrait permettre  quelques parasites de vivre sans en foutre une rame.
Enfin, je pourrais toujours dire que ceux qui critiquent les aides sociales sont jaloux...  ::aie::

----------


## Pouic

> Bref on est dans la vrai vision politique avec une population en deux catgories, ceux qui pensent comme soi, et ceux qui sont mus par de noires rancoeurs, jaloux, envieux...


Ceci tant valable dans les deux sens, bien entendu. Quand on aime l'argent qu'on gagne, on est forcment une pourriture capitaliste qui ne pense qu' craser son prochain.



> Je n'ose mme pas imaginer dans quelles catgories je vais tre class quand je vais dire que pour ma part, je paye bien volontiers mes impots et mes cotisations sociales pour conserver une socit solidaire quand bien mme cela devrait permettre  quelques parasites de vivre sans en foutre une rame.


Plutt que de prendre de l'argent  des mecs qui gagnent bien leur vie, je trouverai plus astucieux de ne pas construire de sous-marins nuclaire pour financer des propositions sociales... M'enfin, c'est vrai que c'est tendance de clouer les riches au poteau  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Plutt que de prendre de l'argent  des mecs qui gagnent bien leur vie, je trouverai plus astucieux de ne pas construire de sous-marins nuclaire pour financer des propositions sociales... M'enfin, c'est vrai que c'est tendance de clouer les riches au poteau


Il faudrait savoir exactement  quelle catgorie on s'adresse quand on parle de riches... Ceux qui mettent la main au portefeuille le plus souvent, ce sont les membres de la classe moyenne, pas les plus riches, qui trouvent toujours le moyen de dfiscaliser. Les problmes de succession, eux, ils ne connaissent pas... Il y a depuis des annes une norme entreprise de dsinformation, qui a parfaitement russi : on a russi  opposer la classe moyenne, les "nantis", aux classes plus dfavoriss, qualifies de "profiteurs" et "d'assists", le priv au public, le social  l'conomique, etc. Belle russite...

Les rductions d'impts et de droits de succession, et d'une manire plus gnrale tous les prlvements, ne vont pas favoriser la classe moyenne, malgr les apparences. Ils vont amliorer certaines situations _individuelles_, mais l'effet  l'chelle de la socit va tre pervers. C'tait le mme crdo que celui de la droite de Reagan dans les annes 80, qui avait sduit la classe moyenne amricaine ; l'impt et les prlvements ont t considrablement rduits, au minimum, le rsultat a t dvastateur pour cette mme classe moyenne. Certains (peu) ont tir leur pingle du jeu et ont eu une russite spectaculaire, beaucoup ont vu leur situation se dgrader car  la moindre situation imprvue (chmage, maladie...) le rle protecteur de l'tat tait devenu inoprant. Pour ceux qui se sont maintenus, ils ont d accepter une comptition toujours plus pre.

Je me souviens de Sarkozy dans les annes 90 qui annoncait - je cite de mmoire - qu'il "fallait que les gens se fassent  l'ide qu'ils ne conserveraient pas durant toute leur vie le mme mtier, et qu'ils devraient srement en changer plusieurs fois et ventuellement se dplacer gographiquement pour atteindre les bassins d'emploi". Il dit qu'il a chang ? Voire...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Mouais. Tu sais, si personnellement je n'ai pas "la chance", ben tant pis. Et si je l'ai, tant mieux. Le mrite, ce sera de la saisir. C'est pas pour autant que j'ai envie de clouer au pilori ces salauds de riches. Parce que je peux trs bien le devenir un jour, et que j'aurai les boules qu'on me prenne du fric. Et ce que je pense s'applique autant  moi qu'aux autres dans ma vision des choses.


Dj, tu possdes un ordinateur (ou plus), tu as l'lectricit, une connexion Internet et tu ne vis pas dans un bidonville dans le tiers-monde, donc "la chance", tu l'as dja eue.
Et moi aussi (classe moyenne, boulot du premier coup).

----------


## the_ugly

> Le problme de la succession, c'est que a fausse compltement l'galit des chances.
> Soit tu as beaucoup de chance  la naissance, soit tu n'en as pas.
> 
> C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles mon pre parle assez souvent en ce moment de supprimer compltement les droits de succession _et la succession avec_.


C'est aussi pour ses enfants que l'on accumule du capital( ::aie:: ), pour qu'ils puissent mieux vivre que leurs parents. Evidemment il y a des mga-riches  la naissance mais  quel ge touche-t-on gnralement des droits de succession? A plus de 50 ans, donc il faut bien travailler comme tout le monde sans compter sur cette manne.

----------


## Rei Angelus

> A quel ge touche-t-on gnralement des droits de succession? A plus de 50 ans, donc il faut bien travailler comme tout le monde sans compter sur cette manne.


Une petite remarque en passant. C'est pour cela qu' prsent les successions tendent  se faire des grands parents vers les petits enfants.

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est aussi pour ses enfants que l'on accumule du capital(), pour qu'ils puissent mieux vivre que leurs parents. Evidemment il y a des mga-riches  la naissance mais  quel ge touche-t-on gnralement des droits de succession? A plus de 50 ans, donc il faut bien travailler comme tout le monde sans compter sur cette manne.


Pas forcment. Un patrimoine peut tre transmis de son vivant, et on peut en conserver l'usufruit (pour une habitation, par exemple).

----------


## fred777888999

Le superbe modele politique francais reposant sur un seul concept : la prime a l'echec (tous nos presidents depuis mitterand sont des rates qui se sont presentes envers et contre tout jusqu'a etre elus a l'anciennete), je suis ravi qu'on en prenne pour 5 ans de sarko. Avec un peu de bol, il va rejoindre VGE a la suivante et ca va nous eviter de le voir se presenter et representer jusqu'a etre elu pendant 30 ans encore. Tant qu'a le supporter en tant que president autant le faire le plus vite possible et passer a autre chose, ca nous changera des momies croulantes qui se succedent  la tete de l'etat depuis l'accordeoniste vu que de toutes facons il ne lachera jamais le morceau tant qu'il ne sera pas passe par la presidence.
Quand aux droits de successions, c'est tout simplement une necessite democratique. Dans un monde ou les ressources sont LIMITEES, il est necessaire de redistribuer d'une facon ou d'une autre (l'impot et le moyen le plus efficace) sous peine de tout simplement revenir aux anciens regimes. Ca ne sert a rien d'avoir fait la revolution si c'est pour laisser une mane de personnes posseder physiquement toute la france pendant que les autres quels que soient leur travail et leurs merite ne peuvent plus rien se payer car plus rien n'est mis en vente.

----------


## the_ugly

> Pas forcment. Un patrimoine peut tre transmis de son vivant, et on peut en conserver l'usufruit (pour une habitation, par exemple).


Et les parents ils vivent o pendant ce temps-l? la plupart des gens n'ont qu'une habitation et le seul moment o ils pourront la transmettre sera  leur dcs. Mais je n'y connais rien, alors peut-tre ai-je mal compris ce que tu voulais dire.

@Rei Angelus : je n'tais pas au courant de cette nouvelle mode. A mon humble avis c'est une mauvaise chose car les jeunes dilapideront les bijoux de famille (dsol  ::oops::  ) rapidement et ce qu'ils transmettront  leur tour sera plus faible que ce qu'ils auront reu.

----------


## bidou

> Ceci tant valable dans les deux sens, bien entendu. Quand on aime l'argent qu'on gagne, on est forcment une pourriture capitaliste qui ne pense qu' craser son prochain.


non pas forcment. La plupart se contente de l'ignorer  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::  




> Plutt que de prendre de l'argent  des mecs qui gagnent bien leur vie, je trouverai plus astucieux de ne pas construire de sous-marins nuclaire pour financer des propositions sociales... M'enfin, c'est vrai que c'est tendance de clouer les riches au poteau


C'est bien parti pour, on va faire un second porte avions   ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> Et les parents ils vivent o pendant ce temps-l? la plupart des gens n'ont qu'une habitation et le seul moment o ils pourront la transmettre sera  leur dcs. Mais je n'y connais rien, alors peut-tre ai-je mal compris ce que tu voulais dire.


http://definition.actufinance.fr/usufruit-651/

----------


## Rei Angelus

> @Rei Angelus : je n'tais pas au courant de cette nouvelle mode. A mon humble avis c'est une mauvaise chose car les jeunes dilapideront les bijoux de famille (dsol  ) rapidement et ce qu'ils transmettront  leur tour sera plus faible que ce qu'ils auront reu.


O alors ils vont en profiter payer une partie de leur maison, de leur voiture, monter leur entreprise, ...
des dettes en moins et du capital en plus.

Dis mm, tu meurs quand ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vld44

> ca tourne toujours rapidement  la psychologie de caf des sports. Donc bien sur, on est forcment jaloux si on pense que les successions n'encourage pas le mrite. Jaloux de quoi, on se le demande. Surement que dans votre esprit


Peut-tre que tu ne t'en rends pas compte, mais la premire chose qui transparait de tes propos est une amertume profonde.

----------


## bidou

> Peut-tre que tu ne t'en rends pas compte, mais la premire chose qui transparait de tes propos est une amertume profonde.


C'est bien ce que je disais. Comment pourrais je tre amer de quelque chose que je trouve normal  ::koi:: 
A aucun moment je n'ai ni combattu ni attaqu le principe des successions. A mes yeux c'est dans la nature des choses que de vouloir transmettre  ces enfants. La seule chose que j'ai dite est que le principe de la succession fausse la mritocratie (qui  l'heure actuelle n'existe pas) et vous en dduisez que je suis contre les successions. C'est bien de la psychologie de bistrot...

----------


## Vow

> Moi je dit uniquement d'apres les experiences personnels et les societes ou je suis passe bien sure ils ne sont pas comme ca partout ( et heureusement ), meme si ce que j'ai ecrit tend penser que je generalise .
> Mais sinon encore une fois cela depend du milieu dans lequel on travail et aussi son niveau d'etude , j'ai d'ailleurs remarquer que les inges avait plus de mal a trouver un travail qu'un bac+2 , et des technos qu'on utilise ( pour rester dans l'info ).


L, je ne vais parler que du domaine informatique.
Au niveau diplme, je n'ai qu'un DUT. J'ai fait ensuite une cole par alternance qui m'a finalement juste apport de l'exprience (ce qui a fait ma "force de vente" auprs des candidatures aux emplois).
Donc pour moi, je ne dirais pas que c'est plus facile de trouver pour un Bac+2 que pour un jeune ingnieur. Sauf si bien sr, on veut se faire exploiter au SMIC (et encore...). En fait, je dirais un peu comme Zooro : les ingnieurs sont plus recherchs (il n'y a qu' voir le nombre d'offres d'emplois pour les BAC+5...).
Par rapport  l'tude cite par *r0d*, je ne change pas d'avis par rapport au domaine informatique... Sans parler de moi, j'ai un ami de DUT qui a poursuivi par une cole d'ingnieur : aprs un licenciement, il a mis plus d'un an  trouver du travail ! Par contre, j'ai un autre copain (n'ayant pas eu son DUT) d'origine asiatique qui a trouv facilement du travail. Disons qu'il est assez dbrouillard, donc a aide et pour moi c'est mme primordial quand on recherche du travail : il ne faut pas juste envoyer son CV.
Par rapport  la soi-disant prfrence de la classe sociale identique, je ne vois pas comment on peut voir a sur un CV ou lors d'un entretien...

Je n'ai pas eu non plus de bourse d'tude (un seul salaire "moyen" aussi chez mes parents), mme si j'en avais rellement besoin : j'tais  35 km de mon IUT (trajet en voiture "obligatoire"... donc essence + assurance + frais), j'y allais tous les jours de la semaine et le samedi, j'y mangeais donc tous les midis et la seule aide que j'avais, c'tait mon travail d't et un peu d'argent "de poche" de mes parents (ce qu'ils pouvaient m'offrir, pas grand chose).

Je pense que la rduction, voire la suppression, des frais de succession serait un grand bien pour la France. C'est clair que beaucoup trop d'argent s'envole comme a, surtout que c'est l'argent souvent gagn difficilement qui part le plus vite (et dj qu'on est tax avant, on est aussi tax aprs). Sans parler du notaire qui se paye grassement au passage, en gnral pour trs peu de travail fourni, de l'achat d'un cercueil et de l'emplacement de la tombe sur une certaine dure (sauf si on utilise l'incinration bien sr)... Je ne parle pas de ceux qui sont endetts... Trouvez-vous vraiment normal de payer des frais de succession ? Surtout lorsqu'on n'est pas riche. Sur ce point encore, je suis d'accord avec *Zooro*. Et avec *Pouic*.
J'ajouterai aussi que la succession, ce n'est pas seulement l'argent mais aussi ce qui est en rapport avec l'immobilier (donc la proprit)... Comme le dit *souviron34*, c'est dur de devoir vendre la maison de son enfance... (au passage, pour te rpondre, je suis "jeune" mais je pense  tout ceci depuis des annes dj)
Dans tous les cas, il s'agit d'argent (ou de biens) accumuls pour le bien de soi et de son entourage. L'enlever _partiellement_ est une forme d'injustice.
Ah oui, je pense  un autre truc... Mon grand-pre va nous lguer son plus beau trsor : une prestation compensatoire... Bizarrement ce genre de truc n'est pas diminu aprs le dcs de la personne.
*fred777888999* Pourrais-tu dvelopper ce que tu dis sur les frais de succession, stp ?

----------


## Katyucha

La plus grosse taxation des frais de succession vient de Fabius ... D'ailleurs, quand on regarde la loi, les apotiquaires sont exonrs d'une partie ... normal son pre l'est. Bref, j'adore

Pour les frais de succession, oui et non, je dirais.

Oui parce que sinon, c'est trop facile. Papa a hrit d'un miliard, qu'il a hrit de grand papa, dont je vais hrit moi mme... etc Ca forme des lites, des hritiers, des rentiers, qui n'ont aucune ide de la valeur de l'argent... ni du travail ! D'ailleurs, remarquez que Bill Gates a annonc que ces enfants auront "juste" quelques millions, le plus gros partira dans sa fondation

Non, parce que , c'est souvent les plus modestes qui en patisse. J'hrite de ma mre -> rsultat : je me retrouve avec des frais a payer pour l'hritage d'une maison et quelques biens... je suis oblig de vendre pour payer. J'appelle pas a un hritage mais des emmerdes fiscales.

----------


## fred777888999

Au moyen age, les terres etait la propriete de la noblesse qui exploitait tout ceux qui l'utilisait.
L'economie a permis la revolution par la classe bourgeoise et force la mise en place de mecanisme qui oblige (en theorie) la redistribution d'une partie des richesses de generation en generation (droits de succession qui viennent a la comunaute pour faire des routes, des ecoles, des portes avions et des coctails dans nos ambassades).
Ceci permet (tj en theorie) a qq issu du rang de s'approprier une partie du gateau perdu par la generation precente (mais n'empeche pas heureusement cette derniere de reconquerir la partie perdue).
Si on supprime ce mecanisme, plus rien ne reviendra de generation en generation sur le marche a disposition des gens meritant mais mal nes.
Mais on ne va pas te dire ca sous cette forme, les personnes physiques ou non qui se voient par ce biais obliges de redistribuer un bout de leur gateau pointent du doigt les miettes que tu est oblige de laisser dans la mecanique. Ils font l'apologie de l'injustice qui empeche une mamie de leguer sa twingo a son petit fils au chomage ou de cette autre qui doit payer un isf tres symbolique (meme si 1000 peuvent constituer une grosse somme pour certains) pour continuer d'habiter une habitation dont la valeur a ete multipliee par 1000. Paradoxe amusant, on devient alors un fervent defenseur d'une ideologie qui vise a nous priver du gateau en soi-disant preservant nos miettes et on s'oppose aux droits de successions qui font que nous ne sommes plus des serfs a la bonne volonte d'un seigneur (oui, a une epoque, la france entiere etait la propriete de la noblesse et personne n'aurait un bout de terrain sans la revolution) mais de libres citoyens.

----------


## Vow

En fait je pensais plus  un dveloppement du pourquoi justement les classes "moyennes" sont autant dfavoriss par rapport aux "riches". Je pense qu'on n'aura jamais vraiment de rponse  ce sujet...
Cela dit, merci pour ton dveloppement.

*Katyucha* Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sentais que tu allais parler de Billou  ::aie::

----------


## nicB

> Oui parce que sinon, c'est trop facile. Papa a hrit d'un miliard, qu'il a hrit de grand papa, dont je vais hrit moi mme... etc Ca forme des lites, des hritiers, des rentiers, qui n'ont aucune ide de la valeur de l'argent... ni du travail ! D'ailleurs, remarquez que Bill Gates a annonc que ces enfants auront "juste" quelques millions, le plus gros partira dans sa fondation


Je trouve que c'est un manque d'ducation si l'hritier n'a aucune ide de la valeur de l'argent ou du travail (et surement d'autres valeurs encore). Pour moi c''est aux parents de veiller  cette ducation, mme si leurs enfants vont hriter d'une somme colossale. On peut avoir de l'argent et ne pas avoir pour autant des enfants pourris gats. 
D'ailleurs l'exemple avec Bill Gates et ses enfants confirme, je pense, ce que je viens de dire.

----------


## fred777888999

A mon avis car les classes moyennes sont victimes de leur statut. Considerees comme riches par les pauvres, elles ne peuvent etre de leur cote et trompees par les vrais riches (le boss de ma boite n'est pas un vrai riche pour moi, meme s'il possede une residence secondaire et une grosse bagnole, il n'as rien a voir avec ce que j'appele un vrai riche, il fait partie de la classe moyenne aisee sans plus) elles croient a leur interet d'etre de leur cote. Alors que ces dernier les meprisent plus encore comme les rois meprisaient les courtisants. Entre le marteau et l'enclume, elles se font taper dessus des deux cotes, ca semble etre une loi naturelle a laquelle je n'arrive meme pas a imaginer un remede meme utopiste  ::(:

----------


## Vow

C'est clair... et malheureux. Esprons qu'un jour a change. Au moins pour nos enfants.




> Je trouve que c'est un manque d'ducation si l'hritier n'a aucune ide de la valeur de l'argent ou du travail (et surement d'autres valeurs encore). Pour moi c''est aux parents de veiller  cette ducation, mme si leurs enfants vont hriter d'une somme colossale. On peut avoir de l'argent et ne pas avoir pour autant des enfants pourris gats. 
> D'ailleurs l'exemple avec Bill Gates et ses enfants confirme, je pense, ce que je viens de dire.


Cela dit, quelques millions, a fait dj une certaine somme  :8O:

----------


## souviron34

ne vous mprenez pas sur ce que j'ai dit..

Je suis POUR les droits de succession.

Par contre, je trouve absolument stupide que ds qu'un gouvernement DE DROITE dit qu'il va baisser les droits, on dit que a va tre un "cadeau aux riches".. C'est tout.

Comme je le mentionnais, c'est bien souvent un cadeau aux pauvres et  la classe moyenne (comme le fait d'avor relev le seuil  100 000 euros par exemple : quel petit pavillon de banlieue vaut moins maintenant ???? ). Et comme mentionn par je ne sais plus qui, pour les VRAIMENT riches, a ne change rien,  quelques millions prs...

Si on parlait de la transmission de BIENS DE PRODUCTION, l ce serait un autre dbat. Mais en ce qui concerne les droits de succession, a touche tout le monde...

----------


## fred777888999

Mais surtout ceux qui ont des biens  ::): 
Pour le reste, plutot qu'une suppression, une vraie mesure democratique serait un relevement des plafond (le plafond de l'isf, vu l'inflation immobiliere est completement hors de propos meme s'il faut le crever vraiment avant de payer un montant significatif) ou d'etablir un seuil plancher qui permettrai a la mamie de ceder sa twingo. Bizzarement, ni la droite ni la gauche n'en parlent serieusement...

----------


## _solo

> Mieux vaut tre beau, riche et intelligent, plutt que moche, pauvre et idiot.


[troll]
Mais qu'en est-il si on est moche , pauvre et intelligent   ::koi::  
voir moche , riche et idiot 
ou beau , pauvre et idiot
il faudrait aussi avoir une reflexion sur ces possibilites ci   ::aie::  
 [/troll]

----------


## GrandFather

> Comme je le mentionnais, c'est bien souvent un cadeau aux pauvres et  la classe moyenne (comme le fait d'avor relev le seuil  100 000 euros par exemple : quel petit pavillon de banlieue vaut moins maintenant ???? ). Et comme mentionn par je ne sais plus qui, pour les VRAIMENT riches, a ne change rien,  quelques millions prs...


Ca ne change rien, ce sont quand mme des recettes en moins pour l'tat... Il existait dj le systme des donations (50.000 euros par enfant tous les six ans exonrs d'impts), et 60% des successions taient dj exonres en 2005 (source : Le Figaro). Faut-il tendre le dispositif, est-ce vraiment une priorit ?

----------


## sovitec

> Mais qu'en est-il si on est moche , riche et idiot


Rien ?



> Mais qu'en est-il si on est beau , pauvre et idiot


Acteur de cinma ?



> Mais qu'en est-il si on est moche , pauvre et intelligent


Ingnieur en informatique ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## zooro

> A aucun moment je n'ai ni combattu ni attaqu le principe des successions. A mes yeux c'est dans la nature des choses que de vouloir transmettre  ces enfants. La seule chose que j'ai dite est que le principe de la succession fausse la mritocratie (qui  l'heure actuelle n'existe pas) et vous en dduisez que je suis contre les successions. C'est bien de la psychologie de bistrot...


Bon, alors on est tous d'accord. On passe  autre chose ?  :;):

----------


## Vld44

> Le candidat promet des droits de succession allgs, mais il ne promet pas un avenir stable. Cette promesse fait  mon avis pressentir tout l'immobilisme de l'action du candidat s'il est lu.


Prcise ? Tu y vas un peu fort, et tu n'argumentes pas trop ( moins que ce soit fait plus haut .. je prends en cours de route  ::oops::  )

----------


## anasama

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un l'avait dj voqu dans un poste prcdent : Sgolne Royal et Nicolas Sarkozy ont rpondu au questionnaire de candidats.fr. 

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de leurs rponses?

----------


## the_ugly

> Comment penser que des gens qui croient en la seule transmission de capital pour assurer l'avenir de leurs enfants peuvent mettre un vote responsable.


Tu as raison, mieux vaut leur transmettre la dette afin que tous ceux de cette gnration puisse s'acheter un cran plasma grce au SMIC  1500 euros nets.

Et puis on leur dira : "tu vois, lui il est balayeur parce qu'il a rien gland  l'cole, et bien il gagne autant que papa qui a fait bac+4 en info!". Bel exemple de valeur  leur transmettre.

----------


## _solo

> Et puis on leur dira : "tu vois, lui il est balayeur parce qu'il a rien gland  l'cole, et bien il gagne autant que papa qui a fait bac+4 en info!". Bel exemple de valeur  leur transmettre.


tout le monde n'as pas les meme capacite intellectuel , et meme tout le monde n'as pas les moyens ( et encore aujourd'hui) de faire des etudes pousser .
Et puis si papa gagne le meme salaire que le balayeur , c'est parce qu'il est pas foutu d'acceder a des fonctions qui lui permettront de gagner plus ( probleme de competences/intellectuel  ::?:  )

moi j'ai pas le bac et je gagne pas loin de 5 000 Euros par mois sans compter les avantages gna!!!!!!

----------


## the_ugly

> tout le monde n'as pas les meme capacite intellectuel , et meme tout le monde n'as pas les moyens ( et encore aujourd'hui) de faire des etudes pousser.
> Et puis si papa gagne le meme salaire que le balayeur , c'est parce qu'il est pas foutu d'acceder a des fonctions qui lui permettront de gagner plus ( probleme de competences/intellectuel  )


La fac a cote rien et des bourses existent pour ceux dont les parents sont super pauvres.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quelqu'un l'avait dj voqu dans un poste prcdent : Sgolne Royal et Nicolas Sarkozy ont rpondu au questionnaire de candidats.fr.


J'mets une nuance : seule Sgolne Royal a rpondu prcisment au questionnaire, Nicolas Sarkozy, ayant considr que les questions taient "orientes", a juste rpt les grandes lignes de son programme en rapport avec le thme du questionnaire.

----------


## _solo

> La fac a cote rien et des bourses existent pour ceux dont les parents sont super pauvres.


Je vais prendre mon exemple c'est plus simple moi a 18ans j'avais le choix entre des etudes a la fac et trouver un logement et aussi de l'argent pour me nourrir/vetir , ca c'est du choix...

en te lisant on a l'impression que tu vie dans une bulle et que tout t'es tomber du ciel ( pas eue grand chose a faire en tout cas ).

petite precision sur le truc de grosse ca aurait pu etre une grosse voiture ou une grosse moto voir autres  ::roll::

----------


## the_ugly

> Je vais prendre mon exemple c'est plus simple moi a 18ans j'avais le choix entre des etudes a la fac et trouver un logement et aussi de l'argent pour me nourrir/vetir , ca c'est du choix...
> 
> en te lisant on a l'impression que tu vie dans une bulle et que tout t'es tomber du ciel ( pas eue grand chose a faire en tout cas ).


Et pourquoi cette alternative? Tes parents t'ont mis dehors?

Effectivement, la fac tait  ct de chez mes parents et c'tait gratuit.

----------


## _solo

<dernier post hors sujet>

Moi la fac il fallait me taper 3H rien que pour y aller donc au retour idem , et d'ailleurs c'etait pas gratuit et c'est gratuit pour personne  , tous les frais que cela engendre les bouquins , le deplacement etc etc...



> Et pourquoi ce choix? Tes parents t'ont mis dehors?


non mais trop compliquer a expliquer

</faim faut que j'aille manger>

----------


## anasama

> J'mets une nuance : seule Sgolne Royal a rpondu prcisment au questionnaire, Nicolas Sarkozy, ayant considr que les questions taient "orientes", a juste rpt les grandes lignes de son programme en rapport avec le thme du questionnaire.


En effet. C'est sans doute pour a aussi que les "rponses" de Sarkozy tiennent sur 4 pages et celles de Royal 17.

----------


## haltabush

Juste poru TheUgly : pour infos, une bourse d'tude est rarement (jamais?) suffisante pour assurer les frais de scolarit (je parle des livres, etc, pas de l'inscription qui est paye par le crous je crois), le logement, la nourriture etc. 
S'il te plait, ne me dit pas "il faut travailler  coter". D'une part, c'est souvent impossible (ben oui, il faut aller en cours aussi), et d'autre part des tudes ont montr que les gens travaillant alors qu'ils taient en cours avaient trs peu de chance de russir leur anne. Enfin il reste les vacances pour bosser, mais l encore a ne suffit pas toujours. Une aide, mme minime (mettons 100/mois), des parents est indispensable  mon avis.

----------


## Vld44

j'ai travaill 15h / semaine  pizzahut pendant mon bts (lui-mme prenant 35h par semaine, strictes)

2 de la promo.

Mon ancien colloc, idem mais lui pire : 20h/semaine (chez dominos, le traitre  ::evilred::  )

Amicalement,
Seb

----------


## haltabush

Flicitations.
Je n'ai aps dit que tout le monde ratait ses tudes non plus.

----------


## r0d

http://www.la-bas.org/article.php3?i...e=1160#ecouter

----------

